#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-13
<laga> re
<laga> 11:30 pm?
<laga> it's 0:30 am and i've just filled the washing machine again
<DaveMorris> I was too lazy to do them after dinner, so I waited till my g/f went home
<laga> heh
<laga> my washing machine has been broken for the last two weeks
<laga> i put it back together tonight and it seems to be working
<Paladine> anyone tried to setup myth frontend on a nokia 770 yet?
<Paladine> friend of mine is just checking how well his n770 plays back mpeg2 over samba
<laga> hum
<laga> i'm bored
<laga> no fun things to do with mythbuntu at the moment
<poningru> anything I can do to help bring the site back up?
<foxbuntu> superm1, hows it goin?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: You see that 'hotdog' sample on that attachment I sent you?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Do you think that could work?
<foxbuntu> uh
<foxbuntu> hold on
<troy_s> foxbuntu: If we try to mix and match hotrod with it, it means going away from television to drive-in -- which could open up a can of worms for a motif
<troy_s> (as the motif then becomes car/screen/radio hook thing/ etc.)
<troy_s> (and is less 'tv')
<foxbuntu> yea...I think I would rather go drive in than TV
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Erk.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: That kind of kills the connection with a TV though... rather problematic at a glance.
<foxbuntu> I am thinking that Era more than the drive-in itself
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ok so did you see the hotdog styling?
<troy_s> (notice the font difference etc.)
<foxbuntu> I only saw the one attachment
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Do you think we should try something like that with the tv motif (as you have already seen the motif)
<troy_s> with the stylings
<foxbuntu> oh the bottom one
<foxbuntu> hmm
<troy_s> foxbuntu: _somewhere_ in there we need a TV lol.
<foxbuntu> yea
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So the rest is to simply base it on a styling that is very distinctive of the era.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I am still not sure about that...did you get my email?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: yes thank you...
<troy_s> foxbuntu: bathroom brb
<foxbuntu> k
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Anyways, all that we really need as a starting point is for you to more or less pick one of the designated stylings for the base from that attachment.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Again, I am unsure as to how much of your reaction was generated from the palette I dropped into that sample.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: And font selection.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I think its the overall look. Im not a big fan of that late 40's early 50's thing..
<foxbuntu> I really like the idea of the era just beyond that however
<troy_s> foxbuntu: That is problematic as those are all 50-60s styled.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So perhaps you are thinking of a different era.
<foxbuntu> I really like the drive-in movie, hotrod, "Leave it to Beaver" "Greese", classic movie/tv feel
<Rimers> hi guys, anyone have a good file recovery tip for a jfs partition? i lost aprox 150GB in a crash last night :S
<poningru> ouch
<Rimers> mmm
<Rimers> im sad and mad at the same time :S
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<seabag> i've got 2 issues if anyone's around
<laga> shoot
<seabag> first, is there anything special i need to do to get mythtv to wake up my system from standby (mem)? standby only wakes up manually now
<seabag> sorry, acpi=standby, not mem
<laga> yes
<laga> i can't explain that to you, though.
<laga> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ACPI_Wakeup <- this might be of some help
<seabag> hmm ok. acpi seems to work manually,it just won't let mythtv wake the machine up when needed...
<laga> did you configure it?
<seabag> i'm going to run thru these verifications they describe
<seabag> which config?
<laga> you need to configure it in mythtv-setup.. and/or use mythwelcome and friends if you want to
<seabag> where in mythtv-setup?
<laga> please read the documentation, i can't explain it to you
<seabag> ok no problem
<seabag> thanks! i'll be back!
<DaveMorris> superm1: you awake yet?
<laga> mythbuntu.org is still down
<laga> great
<DaveMorris> yeah we need to get it sorted out now, it's been down 2 weeks
<laga> i guess superm1 is busy with moving
<laga> i won't have nearly as much time now, GF is returning tomorrow
<fxfitz> I know the website is down, but is there any way to get the updates that Ubuntu is saying that I need?
<laga> i doubt it
<laga> sorry for the inconvenience
<laga> if you already have mythbuntu up and running, don't worry ;)
<fxfitz> Yeah. Well, I'm actually not using Mythbuntu, just Ubuntu with MythTV. :-P
<fxfitz> I just wanted to get that crazy update icon to go away. :-P
<fxfitz> Oh well, I'll wait. Thanks!
<FreeKnop> sweet.. i got mythbuntu running in VM
<laga> nice
<Mirage> as a frontend only, or be/fe?
<FreeKnop> both
<FreeKnop> but, i was just testing to see if i could get it running more then anything
<FreeKnop> i dont have a tuner/capture card or anything like that, just testing my options first
<Mirage> ah, ok. that's what i was curious about was being able to actually access the tuner (unless of course it was external like an HDHomerun)
<tgm4883> anyone know the status of mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883> and is it to late to submit packages to revu?
<laga> dunno anything about mythbuntu.org
<laga> dunno about revu either ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-14
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, hows it going?
<laga> re
<laga> bah
<laga> bah bah bah.
<tgm4883> bah bah bah bah
<laga> thanks for approving my rtc-video-timing blueprint, btw
<tgm4883> i figured since it said it was going into 7.10 that it should be approved instead of new
<tgm4883> that way the new ones jump out as us a little more
<laga> ah
<laga> didn't know i selected it for 7.10
<laga> any news wrt to the site?
* tgm4883 shrugs
* laga sighs
<tgm4883> i haven't seen superm1 or imbrandon around since i've been back
<tgm4883> yea the rtc timing was selected for 7.10
<tgm4883> the user jobs doesnt have a target release though
<laga> that'd require some changes in packaging since those scripts are in the mythtv-doc package
<laga> if they are packaged at all, there was a change in trunk
<tgm4883> are we still planning on holding off on releasing until .21 gets released?
<laga> AFAIK, we'll release when gutsy is released
<laga> 0.21.. there is no ETA.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> that was the last I had heard of it was we were waiting for .21
<laga> i doubt that's gonna happn
<tgm4883> its starting to look like .21 is not getting any closer
<laga> no
<laga> the mythtv-vid branch is to be merged before 0.21
<laga> which could delay it even further
<laga> there'll be a 0.20.2 release, though, due to schedulesdirect.com
<tgm4883> are any of the .21 features going to make it into .20.2 or is it just fixes
<laga> i'm going to add support for SiS tv-outs to the installer. after that, i'm not sure what to do. svn packages are on hold since i can't seem to produce a working mythbuntu CD.
<laga> it's just fixes i believe
<tgm4883> ah is schedulesdirect the new zap2it
<laga> yes
<tgm4883> nice to have a solution to the problem
<laga> not a problem to me ;)
<laga> and TBH, i can't stand the bitching and whining anymore because of it. "it's too expensive" wah wah
<laga> glad it'll be over soon ;)
<tgm4883> $5 a month is too expensive???  Seriously, TiVo costs more than that
<laga> heh
<laga> they aim for $20/year
<tgm4883> i hear the same thing about xbox live, which is just under $5 a month
<laga> heh
<laga> wow, ubiquity is big
<laga> kudos to superm1 for hacking it ;)
<laga> nice, it's debconfish
<TelnetManta> Guys, whats the chan name for the main mythtv chan?
<tgm4883> for development?
<tgm4883> or for users?
<TelnetManta> we, either. I used to autojoin one and now I cant find it
<tgm4883> development is #mythtv and for users is #mythtv-users
<TelnetManta> wonder why it doesnt show up in a chan search. odd
<TelnetManta> thanks though!
<laga> that's intentional ;)
<nuuser2> ok
<nuuser2> zis where 2 find help with setting up nd running mythtv on ubuntu?
<laga> mebbe
<nuuser2> i c
<nuuser2> wut else do they talk aboot here?
<laga> we talk english, mostly
<nuuser2> u talk aboot the yanglish lengij?
<laga> we use it as a communications device
<nuuser2> i c. but wadya talk aboot?
<laga> never mind
<nuuser2> oh
<nuuser2> is it private er sumthin?
<laga> this channel is about mythtv on ubuntu and mythbuntu, a ubuntu-derived distribution around mythtv
<laga> no
<laga> i was giving you a clue to speak properly since it's really hard for me to understand what you say
<nuuser2> oh. then it is where a feller can find help on settin up n runnin mythtv on ubuntu
<nuuser2> mah yanglish be immakalet, i'll have ya no
<nuuser2> but ah gears it to the medyum i's usin'
<TelnetManta> oh boy..
<nuuser2> irc have its own langij that don't bear no absolute resmlins to proper english
<nuuser2> anyhooz, it'd appear that the place's almost deserted
<nuuser2> lotsa names in the list, but nobuddy yakkin
* tgm4883 stares blankly at nuuser2
<nuuser2> be that az it may . . .
<nuuser2> how duz a feller run mythtv-setup anew once he's gone thru the routine 1x?
<tgm4883> type mythtv-setup in terminal
<nuuser2> how do i get to a terminal?
<tgm4883> are you running mythbuntu or ubuntu with mythtv installed
<TelnetManta> it must take a lot of energy to speak like that.
<tgm4883> to speak english or 1337?
<tgm4883> or somewhere in between which seems to be this case
<nuuser2> ubuntu with myth installed
<nuuser2> started with the minimal cd and built up from there
<tgm4883> do you have gnome?
<nuuser2> no. openbox, it'd appear
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ah
<nuuser2> but any session i try to log in with as mythtv user i get the mythtv interface
<tgm4883> what kind of setup is it?  FE/BE?  FE only?
<nuuser2> FE/BE
<nuuser2> i can get to a vt uh course
<nuuser2> and even start an alternate xsession from there
<tgm4883> laga, do you run mythtv-setup as the mythtv user or the regular user?
<nuuser2> but it seems like i oughta be able to do it thru the main gui somehow
<tgm4883> no, mythtv-setup is not run through the main gui
<tgm4883> this is because mythtv-setup has to stop the backend to run properly
<nuuser2> means i gotta start an alternate x session
<nuuser2> and stp the backend
<nuuser2> right?
<tgm4883> well mythtv-setup will stop the backend for you
<tgm4883> you should be able to log into openbox as the default user (not the mythtv user
<tgm4883> )
<nuuser2> k. i know i can do that. but is it suposed to be run by another user than mythtv?
<tgm4883> i believe so, just a sec
<nuuser2> wut is mythtv's passwd, btw?
<tgm4883> yea you do run it as the other user
<tgm4883> the mythtv user?
<nuuser2> k
<nuuser2> nvidia proprietary odules r in multiverse?
<nuuser2> odules=modules
<tgm4883> no restricted
<nuuser2> user's gotabe added to mythtv group, btw. this indicates to me that mythtv shoul be able t do this, since that user's already a memeber of mythtv group
<nuuser2> dual P3 (1.3Ghz), 1024 MB RAM, Adaptec SCSI ctrlr with 2 SCSI disks: sufficient resouces to run mythtv?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> well, depending on what you want to view, you probably won't get to view HD
<nuuser2> don't want hd
* tgm4883 cant live without HD
<tgm4883> then your fine
<tgm4883> IMO one of the most important specs in a mythtv system is the tuner card
<nuuser2> wut kinda capture card recommended? attraction of hd escapes me. i'm not really doin this cuz i like to watch alot of TV anyways. more of a learning project
<tgm4883> PVR-150
<tgm4883> it's a popular card that works OOB in feisty and has a hardware encoder
<tgm4883> also comes with a remote (although I prefer the MCE remote)
<nuuser2> i got a hauppage win tv 38101 (el cheapo). any1 have any experience with those?
<tgm4883> a quick google says it should work in linux and mythtv
<tgm4883> if you need tv out, the PVR-350 has that also, although I dont use that
<superm1> Chadarius, you here?
<Chadarius> Yeah hey... got some dialogue boxes that I'm finishing up todya
<superm1> Chadarius, well i wasn't sure where you had ran off to, i took off and did some of the stuff myself
<Chadarius> I need to tie them into an interface, but I'll have some stuff to show you probably tomorrow
<superm1> so i hope that i didn't double up over what you did
<Chadarius> well if anything I'm sure it will help us either way
<superm1> do you have a gutsy VM or anything you can check out the branch i've got thus far and see what i did?
<superm1> see what's been doubled up
<Chadarius> yeah I'll check it out tonight
<Chadarius> what's the url
<superm1> here is the LP url
<superm1> https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre
<Chadarius> If anything I can integrate my stuff into what you have or vice versa
<superm1> you'll need to install a few packages in order to run it
<superm1> lirc
<superm1> python-mysqldb
<superm1> python-glade2, python-gtk2, python-mysqldb, lirc (>= 0.8.2-0ubuntu4), mythbuntu-lirc-generator, synaptic, restricted-manager, expect, vnc4-common, mythtv-common, gksudo, python-apt
<Chadarius> k think I already have most of those in the vm already
<superm1> okay well this week we need to be full speed ahead on this.  it needs to be done by the end of the week if its going to make it into gutsy
<superm1> a lot of the interface is done, and the python code is tied pretty tightly to it
<superm1> the big thing is a matter of making sure that it can do all the actions as advertised
<superm1> tgm4883, with revu being down, you might want to consider posting your source package somewhere on your webspace along with the output of linda and lintian on the dsc as well as resultant debs , and just asking for someone in -motu to look it over
<tgm4883> ok, will do
<tgm4883> superm1, so i can just put the .diff.gz, .dsc, and .changes on my webspace or do I need the .orig.tar.gz too
<superm1> Not the .changes
<superm1> but all the rest
<superm1> including the .orig.tar.gz
<tgm4883> superm1, just want to make sure this is all i need
<tgm4883> http://linux.weilandhomes.com
<superm1> yea that should be about it
<superm1> i'll give the packages a quick look over
<superm1> make sure i dont catch anything
<tgm4883> ok, i'll wait a bit to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<superm1> actually i do see something
<superm1> you are creating a Makefile in the diff.gz
<superm1> which shouldn't be done
<tgm4883> no makefile
<superm1> there is one in diff.gz
<superm1> extract it and you will see it
<laga> re
<superm1> hey laga
<superm1> tgm4883, also debian/copyright
<tgm4883> so if thats the case, I should remove that from the root
<superm1> there are extra spaces at the top of the file
<superm1> and check the license,
<superm1> the source is GPLv2
<superm1> but you claim the debian package to be GPLv3
<superm1> you might want to just make it all GPLv2 for simplicities sake
<laga> superm1: i'm going to add support for SiS tv-outs to ubiquity-mythbuntu. is that OK with you?
<superm1> yes laga
<superm1> laga, you understand how to correct?
<tgm4883> so I can just change the 3 to 2 in the copyright file?  I took it from the GPL site
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and remove the makefile from the root dir
<laga> superm1: i'll find out, i 'spose
<superm1> laga, are those sis tv out drivers proprietary?
<superm1> or no
<superm1> tgm4883, yea
<laga> superm1: not proprietary. they should be shipped with ubuntu already.
<superm1> laga, then the wording on that page needs to be changed
<laga> superm1: yeah :(
<superm1> because currently that page only activates on proprietary support
<tgm4883> ok, the new files are uploaded
<superm1> and its functionality of hiding dialog boxes and such too
<laga> superm1: i'll try to wrap my head around glade then
<superm1> laga, be careful with it, it's easy to break things :)
<laga> superm1: heh
<laga> superm1: any news on mythbuntu.org ?
<superm1> laga, it was supposed to be up this weekend
<superm1> i'm surprised its not still
<superm1> i pinged imbrandon as soon as i got on
<tgm4883> superm1, want to make a quick once over again?
<superm1> tgm4883, looking, :)
<laga> downtime is approaching "ridiculous" rapidly.
<laga> superm1: i PM'ed him a few hours ago, no reply
<superm1> laga, i've got the whole story wrg to why it all happened too, but i'm not sure he wants me to publicly share it all
<superm1> once it's back up, things should be better and it shouldn't happen again
<laga> superm1: you could privately share some parts in a private message ;)
<tgm4883> stupid skynet, always trying to take over
<laga> heh
<superm1> tgm4883, looks good
<tgm4883> sweet, i'll ask for a review
<tgm4883_laptop> so when does schedulesdirect go live?
<laga> before sept,1 i guess
* tgm4883_laptop hopes so
<superm1> me too
<laga> superm1: how do you run ubiquity when it's not installed?
<superm1> laga, you don't
<superm1> you install it
<superm1> when i do development on it, the way i do it is a i have a vm running
<superm1> with it installed
<superm1> and drop in my changes to the VM
<superm1> in place where they would be installed to
<laga> joy. :)
<superm1> its the easiest way i found
<laga> ah well, i've got a gutsy VM handy
<superm1> if you grab ubiquity 1.5.8 it should reflect everythign in that branch
<laga> even the mythbuntu specific stuff?
<superm1> yews
<superm1> yes
<superm1> you just need to install ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu
<superm1> which is in universe
<laga> cool stuff.
<laga> superm1: hum. i'll add a drop-down menu to "Additional Drivers/Firmware" asking the user to choose his VGA hardware if he needs tv-out. first entry will be SiS, maybe intel can be added later.
<superm1> laga however you do, mind you that when that button is pressed, it detects proprietary drivers
<superm1> be it nvidia or ati
<superm1> but that could always go
<laga> i could also add some lspci magic but that can get ugly, especially since it's only needed for tv-out.
<superm1> just for functionalities sake, get something
<superm1> doesn't need to be pretty
<superm1> or final yet
<laga> superm1: i have already found out how to show the tv-out configuration anyways.. let's see
<laga> is there a glade app besides glade-3?
<superm1> that's what i use
<superm1> there is something called gtk-builder, but i've never messed with it
<laga> i'll just bang my head against it till it works
<superm1> what's happening ?
<superm1> when you try to open the glade file
<laga> i just got lost in it, that's all
<laga> i'm slowly finding out how it works
<superm1> yea it has its "quirks"
<laga> i wonder how i can make it show me what i'm doing, eg a WYSIWYG approach
<superm1> well it does show you what you are doing
<superm1> double click the top level
<superm1> on the right side
<superm1> of the interface
<laga> cool
<laga> thanks
<laga> i should RTFM
<superm1> haha
<superm1> took me a minute to figure that out too
<superm1> not exactly intuitive
<laga> no
<laga> but i just managed to place a widget in the ui, too
<superm1> be careful not to cut and paste widgets
<superm1> it breaks the signals attached to them
<superm1> and renames them
<laga> because of their properties?
<laga> ah
<superm1> so if you do do so, then just make sure to look at that widget, as well as all child widgets
<superm1> and rename everything as it is supposed to
<superm1> be
<laga> k
<laga> i'll just not copy & paste anything
<superm1> well sometimes you will need to when adding or changing vbox/hboxes
<superm1> so just be careful when you do
<laga> ok
<laga> i'll play with a fresh box
<laga> although the GF just returned from sweden...
<superm1> well if you're anything like me, you'll find time around her:)
<laga> luckily i read a guide about python programming with glade a while back.
<superm1> well it's really not too bad once you get the feel for it
<laga> i would be happier if it was PERL. but that's just because i'm lazy
<superm1> well python reads pretty easy in general
<superm1> so that's what i really like about it
<laga> ubiquity looks like object-oriented code. i'm not familiar with that
<laga> "inheritance" is a big conundrum to me
<superm1> haha
<superm1> it essentially means that you get all the functions of the class you inherit from
<laga> k
<superm1> and then you can override any of those functions too
<laga> what does the "self.foo" mean?
<superm1> that its a member of that class
<superm1> not global or local
<tgm4883> superm1 superm1_, should I ask every so often in #ubuntu-motu for a review or is once enough
<superm1_> well that's an opinionated thing
<superm1_> some MOTU get annoyed
<superm1_> i try not to more than twice a day
<tgm4883> so then dont do it
<superm1_> and i try to ask when i know there are some motu who like to look at my stuff
<tgm4883> ok, i'll ask again tonight (3 or 4 hours)
<superm1_> if keescook isn't too busy today, you might be able to convince him to take a gander
<Daviey> superm1_: any news from imbrandon?
<superm1_> Daviey, not today
<superm1_> i've been afk this weekend
<superm1_> and off IRC as i've been moving
<Daviey> moved okay?
<superm1_> just have all the little odds and ends left to put away and then yes :)
<superm1_> i've been up and about getting errands related to this semester's courses resolved too
<superm1_> there already isn't enough time in a week i claim
<Daviey> heh
<keescook> superm1: they need to give you some motu status, is what needs to happen.  :)
<superm1> keescook, I completely agree :)  I don't know what more I can do though for it, I don't have time for going through an triaging bugs and doing syncs and merges for packages not relevant to mythbuntu/mythtv usage, and it appears that is what ScottK says i'd probably need to do to get my name better out there
<keescook> hmpf.
<keescook> I think that's crap; you're touching all sorts of areas.  a motu doesn't need to be a jack-of-a-trades, imo.
<keescook> so they turned you down this second time?
<superm1> well there has been no response
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> cornell, do you hae alpha 3
<superm1> ?
<superm1> or earlier
<Cornell-w> I had a machine running knoppmyth and the /myth directory was a two disk lvm.  I'm installing mythbuntu in the / partition.  I've installed it and left off with the beginning of the myth-setup.  During the install, it failed to get the nvidia driver.  So I'll need to get the driver myself, and I still don't know what I'll need to do about the lvm vg.  Should I continue the setup; or cancel out now,  get the driver, check on or set up
<DaveMorris> Cornell-w: Did you want to keep your recording from knoppmyth?
<Cornell-w> Hopefully, DaveMorris.  They are mostly expendable, TV shows, but it would be nice to keep them.
<DaveMorris> did you keep the records from the mysql database?
<Cornell-w> I did a mysqldump all databases and scp'd the result to another machine
<DaveMorris> that makes it easier then :)
<Cornell-w> Quite ;-)
<DaveMorris> I'm not sure if it'll work, but I'd be tempted to import that database dump into mysql
<DaveMorris> no harm in trying
<Cornell-w> If I can "hookup" the existing vg without losing/recreating it.  I've been trying to figure that part out for about two weeks (as long as my knoppmyth's been dead)
<DaveMorris> you can hook up the vg I've done it before, (not with mythtv though)
<Cornell-w> Yup, no harm in trying, worst case, delete'm all and start fresh... but... knoppmyth uses /myth for the recordings, apparently mythbuntu uses /var/lib/myth, will it be necessary to change data in the database?
<Cornell-w> Please, Please, Please, DaveMorris, tell me how, or point me to a good page, I've been looking for weeks :-(
<DaveMorris> nah
<DaveMorris> sorry, that was meant to be nah, just symlink from /myth to /var/lib/myth
<Cornell-w> I've googled, asked in #ubuntu, #lvm, a local lug, nada...  almost nada, one guy said no problem, it'll be recognized.  (is suspicious, that's too easy ;-) )
<Cornell-w> Of course... don't change the data, change the directory... hard link or soft?
<DaveMorris> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Recovering_RAID_and_LVM (skip the bit about raid)
* Cornell-w is not a total linux newbie, but nowhere near expert
<DaveMorris> remember you need to install the lvm2 package though
<DaveMorris> btw you won't damage the data on the disks as your not writing for them with those commands
<Cornell-w> vgscan; vgchange?  That's it?
<Cornell-w> Yup, install nvidia-glx and lvm2 and openssh
<DaveMorris> by the look of things (I recoverd my lvm back when I was on gentoo, hence why I've pointed you to that one)
<Cornell-w> I don't suppose you'll be on tomorrow evening (it's now 0809 where I'm at) that's the next time I'll be able to spend much time on this.
<Cornell-w> You've been very helpful, and I don't want to lose you ;-)
<DaveMorris> I'm in the UK
<DaveMorris> but I'm here quite often, or poke superm1 he is states side
<Cornell-w> So it's...1300 there?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> I'm busy tomorrow evening, but I'm normally logged on whilst I'm at work
<Cornell-w> Oh, and I've installed with the livecd and am just beginning the setup.  Shall I punch out, do the apt-gets, vgscan, vgchange, and then restart the setup (myth-setup command? ) ?  What do you think?
<DaveMorris> yeah, I'd punch out
<DaveMorris> it can always be launched again easily
<Cornell-w> Cool, thanks
<Cornell-w> The launch command is myth-setup?
* Cornell-w is wondering how much different mythbuntu is from knoppmyth ;-)
<DaveMorris> I think so
<DaveMorris> the main parts of mythtv are fine
<DaveMorris> s/fine/same
<Cornell-w> Cool
<tgm4883> im guessing superm1 isn't around?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<laga> have i already bitched about mythbuntu.org being down today?
<superm1> not yet.
<laga> k
<tgm4883> dont worry laga, theres still time to do that
* laga builds a gutsy VM for development instead
* laga bitches about gutsy not working well with virtualbox' guest additions
<superm1> it doesnt?
<laga> ah, i broke something else
<superm1> that is something else i wanted to add to the list of things to investigate, feasibility of having guest additions at boot up
<superm1> for those wanting to run it in a VM
<superm1> off the 'live disk'
<laga> would be nifty
<laga> it srtarted working again, yay
<superm1> wow.  using the python-apt library is sooo much faster then os.system("dpkg-query ...........
<laga> i like speed improvements
<superm1> i was previously planning on putting a dialog, "Querying system settings"
<superm1> because it took so freaking long
<superm1> now i blink and its done
<laga> seems like the vbox video driver doesn't work
<laga> superm1: i got bitten by this ticket: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/402
<laga> well, by the problem hiding behind it
<laga> seems to be working now
<superm1> whew yuck
<laga> the xinerama stuff probably fixed it
<laga> running a gutsy VM at 1280x960 now. should be enough to get some work done
<superm1> i'm trying to debate if i should just not include the "remote network shares" tab
<superm1> because that i'm thinking will be a bit of an annoyance to properly do
<laga> the don't do it
<superm1> because things can be mounted sooo many different ways
<laga> i was wondering if we should backport stuff to mythbuntu gutsy once it's out or if we just concentrate on development then
<laga> heh
<laga> leave it out then
<superm1> well the control centre i want in gutsy for sure
<laga> or replace it with a RTFM button
<laga> yes
<superm1> because people can then do mythbuntu conversions
<superm1> haha
<superm1> http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmythbuntucontzg9.png
<superm1> see the thing is that the left side fits so nice with it included
<laga> you sound like my GF.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> but it does!
<laga> seriously, if you're concerned about that, YOU implement it ;)
<superm1> lol
<superm1> good call
<DaveMorris> superm1: what are we gonna do about getting the site up and running again?
<superm1> DaveMorris, well if imbrandon ever comes around then via him, otherwise i've got a bug opened with canonical to host us there
<superm1> but since the loco team mess, it will still be a bit until we could even get in on the canonical boxes
<laga> what loco team mess?
<superm1> a grouping of loco team servers was compromised
<superm1> they weren't regularly updated, and someone used a flaw in an old revision of drupal
<superm1> that's the same reason revu is down
<superm1> it was in the same set of boxes
<laga> great
<superm1> all in all there has been a lot of servers that have gone down
<superm1> between that, wiki.ubuntu.com, us, ubuntu studio, and launchpad two weekends ago
<jams> if it helps I can host a page saying "we are working on it..or something of that nature"
<laga> jams: only if it's lolcat
<laga> everyone loves lolcats
<jams> hehe
<superm1> i dont even know who has control of where the DNS points mythbuntu.org at this point
<superm1> if its imbrandon or what not
<jams> ah i assumed you had control over that
<superm1> well i didn't purchase the domain, someone else did, and he worked with imbrandon to get the site set up on imbrandon's box
<superm1> if i had control, i would have gotten something to that extent up somewhere by now
<laga> Registrant Name:Ben Dailey
<laga> who's that guy? i think i've seen his name before
<superm1> yea i haven't seen him in the channel since the site went live
<superm1> remember way back when, when we were trying to figure out what his affiliation with purchasing mythbuntu.org before us was?
<laga> uh
<superm1> some guy in indiana that had a similar idea for the project
<superm1> but never got started with it
<laga> drinking age is 16 here, you know...
<superm1> ?
* DaveMorris wonders if superm1 can drink where he is
<superm1> was that intended for this channel?
<superm1> haha of course i can DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> you guys on facebook?
<superm1> ya
<DaveMorris> my g/f said mine's boring as I've inlcuded my blog on it and I don't do any of those anyoying games
<superm1> yea i dont like pages that are overly filled with stuff
<superm1> i have a picture of a bunny on mine and a few basic things
<laga> superm1: i was trying to say that my memory is not that great ;)
<laga> (joking, of course)
<superm1> haha i see
<laga> a bunny? a bunny with a pancake?
<superm1> nope, its just a picture of a bunny that is generated from a list of random bunnies
<laga> sad :(
<superm1> girls look at the page and are like, oh look a cute bunny.
<superm1> DaveMorris, jono is on there too
<DaveMorris> would be cool if you can have an app which puts on your mini-feed what you've finshed watching on mythtv
<superm1> haha
<superm1> DaveMorris, there you go for gutsy +1 :)
* laga never understood digital exhibitionism
<DaveMorris> there is a TV app thing, but you should have it auto update
<DaveMorris> I'd only want it to display the recordings I watch, not live tv though
<laga> <- gone. cya tomorrow
<superm1> cya laga
<cornell> uh-oh... can't seem to restart after  install from the livecd.
<cornell> I got something asking me to log on, I did the restart opion... now Iam at a blue screen with a yellow flower and a logon, and I hit the option and restart (or shutdown) and the blue screen shows up again.  Any ideas?
<DaveMorris> cornell: you mean the login window?
<cornell> Well, there's two... after ending the myth, there was one, narrow and tall, and I picked the option to restart.  THen I got the blue screen and yellow flower, and it had an option to restart also, I hit the restart, screen goes black, then back to blue with flower.
<DaveMorris> superm1: any ideas
* DaveMorris dosen't restart his
<tgm4883> blue screen with yellow flower?
<cornell> yup
<tgm4883> sounds like the default gnome login page
<tgm4883> this is a mythbuntu setup?
<cornell> This is the start of a mythbuntu setup
<tgm4883> does it look like this http://www.gnome.org/projects/gdm/images/2-GDM-Theme-Default-Style.png
<cornell> Or the middle of one, the OS is installed but I didn't do the myth config.  Have to install lvm2 and nvidia-glx and then continue with myth-setup.
<cornell> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> superm1, any idea how that happened?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu doesn't use gnome, so im not sure how that happened
<tgm4883> did you install gnome?
<cornell> Not knowingly
<tgm4883> and this is an alpha 3 cd?
<DaveMorris> or ubuntu-desktop ?
<tgm4883> did you apt-get anything?
<cornell> Although the machine had knopmyth on it, which uses gnome.  But that was reformatted with the install
<cornell> Um... livecd... 7.10-070801 i386
<superm1> well i have a suspect to the cause of it
<superm1> what did you select during install?
<superm1> what type of install?
<cornell> No apt-get yet, trying to reboot to do that stuff.
<superm1> I mean during ubiquity, what did you select?
<superm1> what type of role
<cornell> Umm... type of install... I hit the install icon on the livecd desktop and mostly took defaults.
<cornell> Have no clue what ubiquity means.
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> did you have network cable hooked up during install?
<cornell> I've an appointment coming up, gotta go.  Yes had Internet connectivity
<superm1> okay well we can chat later, i have a suspicion of what happened
<cornell> Can you offer your suspicion, so I can ponder it... I've got one minute
<superm1> well it sounds like it might have installed the version of a package on the ubuntu repository during install in abscense of mythbuntu.org
<cornell> mmm... interesting...
<superm1> you can check for the existance of /etc/X11/gdm/gdm-cddd.conf
<cornell> Well TTFN, see you'll later
<superm1> okay
<cornell> (I can if I can reboot the dang thing)
<Outlier> I have a question about basic setup - is it wise to use RAID or should I stick to LVM ?
<superm1> well depends on what you are looking for out of the box?
<superm1> and what type of raid setup you'd have
<Outlier> Probably RAID 5, spread over 6 disks, with the OS in a 7th disk.  Some of the disks are IDE, others SATA.
<superm1> that being the case, RAID would work much better for you
<superm1> LVM if a disk is to die that's the end of the group
<superm1> whereas you will have your parity here and be able to pull a disk out safely
<Outlier> Ah - I had a (mistaken) impression that with LVM, if a disk dies, you just lose capacity and whatever was stored on that disk.
<superm1> well if there is a way to recover the rest of the group, i'd love to know :).  I've got some stuff lost on an LVM group from last year
<superm1> that i haven't formatted the rest of the disks yet
<Outlier> Well, like I said, I had that impression but am probably wrong there.  I hear LVM is very hard to deal with when it goes wrong.  My experience with software raid via mdadm is that it's pretty friendly.
<superm1> well also do realize that with mythtv 0.21 later this year, there are storage groups
<superm1> so you dont need to do raid or lvm to spread recordings across disks
<DaveMorris> which will be nice :)
<Outlier> Well - I'll be honest, I'm going for a Linux MCE setup here - so the version of mythtv may be older than that.
<DaveMorris> the other option is to use a raid card which displays all the disks as one drive
<Outlier> True, but that's not attractive in my case - some of the drives are SATA, some PATA so software RAID seems like a good idea.
<Outlier> All in all, I think RAID sounds best - just have to re-do the whole thing to add storage later.
<DaveMorris> one word of advice though, don't stick you host OS on the raid
<DaveMorris> since mythtv eats disks due to writing and removing large files all the time
<Outlier> Thanks
<DaveMorris> I've got my OS on an old 10GB drive
<DaveMorris> and a 500GB sata for my storage
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-16
<foxbuntu> superm1, hows it going with the control centre?
<superm1> it's getting very very close
<foxbuntu> anything you want help with on it?
<superm1> well there is one big function left to write
<superm1> but you need a pretty in depth understanding of how everything is working in it i think to write it
<superm1> well 2 functions, one i'm not sure how to do properly and that big one
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> so my code retarded ass would be as helpful ass tits on a bore
<OpenMedia> superm1: Finally getting back to some sanity here. Had to clear an order backlog. Might manage some testing this weekend.
<OpenMedia> superm1: any ETA on an alpha 4 or shall I continue with 3 for now
<superm1> OpenMedia, well we need the site back before alpha 4 can be done
<superm1> there will be two big changes to alpha 4
<superm1> will be ran as normal user (not mythtv)
<superm1> and the control centre will be done
<superm1> i'm getting really really close on the control centre
<superm1> in an effort to be done with it, i might end up disabling some functionality and defering it
<OpenMedia> superm1: ok. I'll play with alpha 3 for now then. myPVR makes some assumptions about it running as the mythtv user. Will that still be possible
<superm1> it will still be possible, but just not defaulted
<superm1> because this way, the user can make changes to the system
<superm1> since they have sudo priv.
<OpenMedia> Yeah.. Ideally I don't want users to make changes to the system.. ;)
<jams> heh
<superm1> well it should just be a matter of modifying the autologin gdm-cdd.conf to make it the mythtv user rather than the normal user selected
<superm1> but i need to take a break from this, i've been at it for most the day.  i'll be back later on
<foxbuntu> superm1, I just sent a note to my DC contact to see if I can get a donantion of rack space
<OpenMedia> superm1: No worries. Look after yourself.
<foxxbuntu> superm1, you there?
<superm1> foxbuntu___, i'm back
<superm1> keescook, don't forget to get mythtv/mythplugins in before freeze time tomorrow :)
<DaveMorris> superm1: goto bed :P
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> i will i will
<cornell-w> Good morning...  DaveMorris, are you here?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So I'll try hammering out a revision based on our discussion this weekend.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Unfortunately, nothing before then.
<DaveMorris> at lunch atm
<cornell-w> Cool... If, and when, you care for an update on what I tried last night (not much, didn't have too much time), just say so.  My first crack at hooking up to the LVM failed :-(
<DaveMorris> what went wrong?
<cornell-w> Well... first, when I tried to end the install process, after installing the OS and before configuring myth, I couldn't get the machine to restart.  Ended up at a gnome login screen.  No clue where that came from.  Finally just turned it off.  When it came up, the X wouldn't start, couldn't find nvidia driver (right, the install failed to get it).  So in terminal I tried to apt-get install openssh-server.  The last of the output had 
<cornell-w> Gee... that was a lot, sorry about that ;-)
<DaveMorris> Where you able to install ssh-server?
<cornell-w> Yes, it's in, and lvm2.
<DaveMorris> does X work?
<cornell-w> Seems to, the mythbuntu desktop is up.  I saw the icons, and opened a terminal.
<DaveMorris> can you see all your files on the lvm2 mounted partition ?
<cornell-w> No lvm2 mounted partition.  Last I did was the pvscan that found nothing.  (didn't try partition or df or mount commands)
<DaveMorris> oh, you installed the lvm2 module
<cornell-w> YEs
<DaveMorris> does lsmod show the lvm2 module loaded?
<cornell-w> ... and it works differently, before "lvm" resulted in the list of commands, now it results in a "sub-prompt" like "lvm >".
<cornell-w> Actually, the machine's not here, so best I can do is gather suggestions, clues and hints to use this evening.
<DaveMorris> you can't ssh to it then :)
<cornell-w> I assumed lvm2 was loaded when I used the lvm command.
<DaveMorris> it prob was
<cornell-w> No... my work closes that port, never got around to trying alternate port, my ISP got on me for having open ports with services running...  You're not going to believe this... they accused me of attacking someone...  it seems that three times, in a week, my address hit their machine, on port 80.  And they think that's an attack !
<DaveMorris> LOL
<cornell-w> My current problem...  ran pvscan, it found nothing.
<DaveMorris> stupid ISP they should realise the problem
<DaveMorris> I assume you mean vgscan
<laga> re
<cornell-w> I did encounter in my readings using pvcreate with uuid. but that was in context of swapping drives on a server, don't know if it applies, gonna check it out.
<DaveMorris> looking at the gentoo guide I sent you, they say to use 'vgchange -a y' to "Make any previously set up volume groups available"
<cornell-w> No...  p-something-scan.  although, when it failed I also tried vgscan and lvscan, also found nothing.
<cornell-w> (the gentoo site you'd sent me was down this morning :-(  Is it up again? )
<DaveMorris> yep
<cornell-w> mmm...   http://gentoo-wiki.com/Recovering_RAID_and_LVM still coming up "The requested URL could not be retrieved"  code 111, connection refused.
<DaveMorris> oh, I'm looking at this one http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml
<cornell-w> Maybe they don't like me, or know that I'm not running gentoo ;-)
<cornell-w> mmm  the section: Code Listing 2.2: Activating LVM?
<DaveMorris> yeah tbh it'll be a lot easier when you have access to the machine, superm1 can help if I'm not around since his in the states
<cornell-w> Looks promising...
<DaveMorris> prob asleep now as he was awake in here only 3 hours ago
<cornell-w> Right.
<cornell-w> Hey, he's a geek like the rest of us... who needs sleep
<cornell-w> (says he who makes enough mistakes when well rested ;-) )
<cornell-w> Anyway, thanks for the guidance, DaveMorris, hope to see you this evening, and if not... I'll tell you all about it tomorrow
<cornell-w> (fore-warned is fore-armed) ;-)
* laga contemplates bitching about mythbuntu.org being down
<DaveMorris> to who?
<AndyGraybeal> what kinda screen would you guys get?  i'm thinking about getting a regular wide-screen lcd for a computer to replace the tv... is that a stupid move?
<AndyGraybeal> it'll be a 22 inch with dmvi connector
<AndyGraybeal> or whatever the digital connector is called or something
<cornell-w> I use a regular 19" LCD instead of a tv, I'd like a 22" wide screen ;-)
<AndyGraybeal> cornell, awesome thank you
<AndyGraybeal> is there a need for some kind of dmvi connector or whatever its' called?
<AndyGraybeal> what video card do you have also?
<cornell-w> Complain to mythbuhntu.org, of course ;-)
<cornell-w> My video card is nvidia.  I've also got cable out on my TV capture card, haven't even configured it yet.  I just use the normal vga port.  The bad news is I can't watch TV and see the desktop at the same time, as it's the same monitor.  But, so what, I can do what I need via SSH (assuming I know what Im doing).
<laga> won't the viewing angle on those TN panels be annoying?
<cornell-w> Not that I've found, but I'm watching mine from the chair at my desk.  I guess if you've got it up against one wall, and have the whole family spread about the room, you might have difficulty.... however
<cornell-w> It's important to note that when one watches a crt TV, one doesn't sit far off of the center line, the further off center one is, the more the rectangle becomes a highly angled trapezoid, uncomfortable to watch.  I feel that the comfortable viewing angle is with the capabilities of a modern LCD .  IMHO, YMMV.
<cornell-w> wb, DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> thanks
<DaveMorris> hometime soon
<DaveMorris> the FTSE did worse than 1st appeared, the only reason its only down 211 pts is because one company is up 235!
<auuurrrgh> does anyone know where the mythTV developer channel is?
<keescook> superm1: I'm a bit behind, but my SATA bus seems to have been okay now.  I'm building stuff now
<superm1> keescook, good to hear the sata came back to life :).  I just wanted to make sure that UVF was beat, so didn't have to go through the hoops of doing a UVFe
<keescook> superm1: I'm pretending it's a "end of the day" today.  I think I'm wrong, but since I lost a day of time to my @$!%ing SATA, I like to think I'm still before the cut-off.  ;)
<superm1> haha.  i've always wondered if it was an artificial cut off, or if there was a hard limit put on the server that takes the dput's
<keescook> there's nothing "hard" but boy does one get in trouble.  :P
<keescook> superm1: didn't you look into automatic security updates for mythbuntu?  what's the way to turn that on?  (someone else was asking me about it...)
<superm1> keescook, automatic security updates as in what specifically?
<superm1> there were weekly builds when we had a server that worked...
<keescook> isn't there a bit to flip somewhere to make it happen?  I'll have to go research it
<keescook> also, I've uploaded mythtv, and noticed some "find" errors in mythplugins:
<keescook> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33986/
<keescook> are those anything to worry about?
<superm1> hm i didn't watch my build very closely - just checked to see if it was successful or not, so i'm not sure if i saw them as well, but i'd expect its because some behavior that changed in 0.20-fixes branch regarding what's included
<superm1> i'll check
<keescook> okay, thanks.
<keescook> I up'd it anyway to get the upstream in for today.  at a glance, the .debs look okay
<superm1> well it looks fine by dpkg -c
<superm1> on the debs for mytharchive
<superm1> and that find line is just for removing empty directories it looks like
<superm1> if there's trouble in the build there is plenty of time to issue a fix, so no biggie
<superm1> nothing has changed upstream in mytharchive in 2 months though, so if there was trouble we probably would have already seen it in the last builds this past few weeks
<superm1> Daviey, you here?
<tgm4883> would I see a benefit in running dual channel ram in my main mythbox?
<superm1> probably not
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> just wondering
<tgm4883> planning on upgrading my main system to 2 GB
<superm1> man what are you doing on it that you need that much?
<tgm4883> i tell ya, running Compiz Fusion on 16 MB of ram is tough
<tgm4883> VM's
<superm1> ah
<superm1> that'll do it
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> it's either that or start running my VM's on real machines
<tgm4883> which are way old
<tgm4883> and slow
<superm1> i bumped my laptop to a gig earlier this year for that reason, but the machine still runs like crap :)
<tgm4883> cpu?
<tgm4883> :( gutsy daily wont freezes in my VM
<superm1> yea its only a 1.6 or 1.7
<tgm4883> upgradable?
<superm1> not likely
<tgm4883> what laptop?
<superm1> some day i'll fix my frontend, and then i can get my desktop back in the room and do VMs on that again
<superm1> its a thinkpad r50p
<superm1> the proc may be upgradable, but not to anything i'd want to upgrade it to :)
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> user guide isn't that helpful
<tgm4883> dell's website lists complete dissassembly instructions
<superm1> dell's?
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> you mean IBM/Lenovo
<tgm4883> ?
<superm1> on your machine, or mine?
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> IBM user guide isn't that helpful
<tgm4883> my machine (dell)
<superm1> right
<tgm4883> complete dissassembly instruction
<tgm4883> wont tell you what you can replace a part with, but I can figure that out anyway
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-17
<tgm4883> I hate to ask, but is mythbuntu.org maybe possibly going to be up in the next week?
<tgm4883> I only ask because alpha 4 is supposed to be out next thursday
<superm1> i wish i had more updates to give regarding it
<superm1> imbrandon was supposed to take care of things this last weekend
<tgm4883> it is the same reason that REVU went down?
<superm1> nope
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> it's something completely sep
<tgm4883> thats good I guess
<tgm4883> we can still build the iso and do a torrent release right?
<superm1> well i haven't done any local builds for a while since i've focused on this control centre
<superm1> but assumingly yes
<tgm4883> ok, sounds good.  Announcing it could be tricky no?  Rely on digg?
<superm1> well i'll bug imbrandon again tomorrow as tomorrow is 2 weeks
<superm1> i'd really hope things can be up and running in the near future
<tgm4883> seconded
<cornell> Hi superm1, how are you ding?
<superm1> cornell, stressed a bit :)
<cornell> Oh-no, anything I can do for you?
<superm1> na, just sorting out a few odds and ends with the control centre that are taking longer than anticipated
<cornell> Oh dear .. the odds and ends...  it's the little bits that bite you
<superm1> yup
<superm1> stuff like icons not showing up
<superm1> and too much getting installed
<superm1> the beef to the code is done though
<cornell> I'm still trying to find my vg.
<superm1> volume group?
<cornell> Yeah... I don't know if you've been following... but I had a knoppmyth machine with a vg, I installed mythbuntu over the knoppmyth, and now I'm trying to get it to "see" the vg on the other partitions.
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> you have the lvm utilities installed in mythbuntu?
<cornell> lvm2
<superm1> right
<superm1> and vgdisplay isn't doing much for showing the contents?
<cornell> "No volume groups found"
<cornell> Same for vgscan and lvscan
<superm1> well that's odd.
<cornell> pvscan says "no matching physical volumes found
<laga> re
<laga> any news on mythbuntu.org? ;)
<superm1> laga, nope :(
<superm1> we should all go to imbrandon's house with torches and bang on his door i say
<cornell> parted shows the partitions, /dev/hda,3 shows no Flags, but hdb1 says "lvm"
<laga> superm1: heh
<superm1> so are you missing the first drive in the group then?
<superm1> or is that hdb1?
<laga> superm1: i could call him and charm him wis se accent
<superm1> see laga, if you were female, i'd believe you had that ability
<superm1> but i dont think a male german accent will do
<laga> sad
<laga> now that would be fun. convince a bunch of german girls to call him
<superm1> but i mean your welcome to try
<superm1> tgm4883, you've got a gutsy vm you can play with a bit?
<laga> we need to convince that ben guy to hand mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883_laptop> not really, i just tried booting up the daily build from today and it freezes my vm
<superm1> laga, does he have the domain still?
<superm1> or who?
<laga> what VM? virtualbox?
<tgm4883_laptop> bendailey
<tgm4883_laptop> virtualbox
<laga> superm1: whois mythbuntu.org
<superm1> right
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: are you using their vboxvideo/vboxmouse drivers for X?
<superm1> laga, you have one?
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> never got that far
<tgm4883_laptop> the live cd is freezing
<laga> superm1: yes
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: hum. i installed mythbuntu, then upgraded
<superm1> you mind giving the control centre a spin on it
<superm1> and see how it works
<laga> superm1: sure
<superm1> i'll post it somewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> control center on mythbuntu or gutsy?
<tgm4883_laptop> because I have a mythbuntu vm
<laga> mythbuntu is gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<superm1> either
<superm1> actually both would be ideal
<superm1> i've tested it in a littered gutsy vm
<tgm4883_laptop> but gutsy daily wont boot but mythbuntu gutsy will
<superm1> but that's it at this point
<cornell> Question superm1:  I've found a reference, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/appnote/19386.html ,  that suggests, after finding the device (/dev/hda3) and the uuid from pvscan (which I did before hand) I can do pvcreate --uuid myuuid /dev/hda3
<cornell> Does that sound right, I don't want to trash the data on the disks
<superm1> cornell, did knoppmyth use uuid's or device names before?
<superm1> http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/centre/mythbuntu-control-centre_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<superm1> laga, tgm4883 ^
<cornell> Well heres the result of vgcfgbackup: http://cornell.pastebin.com/m3a245c89
<cornell> And my pvscan is here: http://cornell.pastebin.com/m5ff11af8
<laga> hum. full screen in virtualbox leaves kicker visible. but only if the VM is run ning at the same res as my X screen (1280x960)
<superm1> cornell, i would expect that to wipe the disk
<cornell> The pvcreate?
<superm1> because they describe that in solution 2
<superm1> which is replacing the disk
<superm1> with another disk
<superm1> and then setting the uuid on it to make it fit
<superm1> well er i would say there is a distinct possibility that may happen
<cornell> Could I use vgcfgrestore, feeding it the output from the vgcfgbackup?
<foxbuntu> evening superm1
<cornell> Do I need to mount /dev/hda3 and /dev/hdb1 ?  Something simple like that?
<superm1> cornell, not positive
<superm1> cornell, no manually mounting the partitions doesn't do it
<superm1> they need to be part of that group
<superm1> can you dd the drive in question somewhere else?
<superm1> and then attempt your pvcreate?
<laga> superm1: "gdebi" is missing from the depends for the control centre.
<cornell> Right... but vgscan, etc whatever... do they find stuff that's not mounted, superm1?
<superm1> laga, ah right
<superm1> i'll add that
<superm1> cornell, yes
<superm1> it does
<cornell> K
<superm1> laga, see stuff like that is easily overlooked
<laga> superm1: you need to live in pbuilder
<superm1> laga, it will build without gdebi
<superm1> it just doesn't run without it
<foxbuntu> superm1, oh running it isn't important
<laga> note: i didn't say you need to build in pbuilder, i said you have to live in there ;)
<cornell> I've found another one: http://www.redhat.com/archives/linux-lvm/2003-March/msg00212.html , he describes using vgcfgbackup, then (after editing out the info for his dead drive) using that file to feed vgcfgrestore, then vgscan and vgchange -a y.  How's that sound, superm1?
<laga> superm1: in the mysql tab: would it be possible to get more information if connection failed?
<superm1> laga, like what?
<superm1> cornell, that sounds much safer
<laga> superm1: "timed out", "wrong password" etc
<superm1> laga, python-mysql doesn't tell you much more than a success fail from what i've seen
<laga> superm1: k
<cornell> I can't keep screwing with this... and it's not like the data is irreplaceable... I'm diving in with the backup/restore/scan/change...
<cornell> when I screw up the courage
<cornell> ;-)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> there you go
<superm1> that's the spirit
<tgm4883_laptop> you know what they say
<tgm4883_laptop> if it ain't broke, you haven't played with it enough
<laga> "if it ain't broke, you're not trying to get any work done"
<laga> *sigh*
<laga> my bitterness is fueled by broken software
<tgm4883_laptop> if it is broke, then tgm4883 must have touched it
<foxxbuntu> in my client's case, its more like "if aint broke, they don't own it"
<superm1> foxxbuntu, you got a vm that you can tear loose with that app too?
<tgm4883_laptop> so, if it is broke, cha-ching for foxxbuntu
<foxxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, thats right...the place I work for charges alot too
<foxxbuntu> :)
<foxxbuntu> superm1, I could set one up
<superm1> that's what i'm waiting for mine to install too :)
<superm1> just finished downloading tribe 4
<cornell> Gore I get nervous at times like this
<foxxbuntu> ah...I loaded tribe 4 on my laptop earlier
<superm1> well there you go
<superm1> your good to go
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe i should get tribe 4
<foxxbuntu> oh what app are you talking about?
<tgm4883_laptop> control center
<superm1> http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/centre/mythbuntu-control-centre_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<foxxbuntu> ok
<superm1> tgm4883, *centre* :)
<tgm4883_laptop> whoops
<tgm4883_laptop> my bad
<foxxbuntu> yea its French...or something
<tgm4883_laptop> i think we should call it center.  Isn't that what the revolutionary war was all about?
<laga> zentrum
<tgm4883_laptop> hey in a vm, should i install the alternate cd (in virtualbox) or will the reg cd wrok
<laga> superm1: is it ready to be translated?
<superm1> reg one works
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> laga, as long as it works :)
<superm1> i've only tried it on feisty by backporting the gutsy pieces necessary and in a really dirty gutsy vm
<laga> ooh, python backtrace
<superm1> uh oh?
<superm1> doing what/
<laga> in the middle of downloading lots of packages.. eg installing the frontend, chaging to xubuntu role
<superm1> that's really odd.....
<laga> www.pastebin.ca/660410
<laga> maybe i hit the X ubtton
<laga> hum
<superm1> well i didn't implement that function
<superm1> lets see where it was needed
<superm1> the show_alert only comes up when there is an error
<laga> maybe it's trying to download a missing packaghe -> i need to apt-get update
<laga> it's reproducible
<superm1> yea i see the problem
<superm1> let me fix it really quick and give you another deb
<laga> you need a repo ;)
<cornell> Here goes, wish me luck
<laga> apt-get update fixed it
<superm1> that missing textview_hig is something else though that needed to be fixed
<superm1> and i wouldn't have caught unless a case like this happened :)
<cornell> Dang...
<tgm4883_laptop> tuxfamily repo?
<cornell>   Parse error at byte 3 (line 1): unexpected token
<cornell>   Couldn't read volume group metadata.
<cornell>   Restore failed.
<cornell> ops... top got truncated, nm
<superm1> okay that issue is fixed at the same url
<laga> superm1: would be cool if one could choose a mirror near them
<cornell> mmm....
<cornell>   Can't process text format file - unrecognised contents field.
<cornell>   Restore failed.
<superm1> laga, demands demands....
<superm1> it uses the repo already configured for apt
<laga> superm1: i was talking about apt. just a general rant, nothing about the control centre
<laga> superm1: the control centre is great, btw. i'd print the source and take it to bed, but the GF might object to that
<superm1> haha
<laga> now it's hanging trying to download a file (still with the old .deb)
<laga> it's probably trying to access mythbuntu.org
<superm1> check netstat
<superm1> you can replace the mythbuntu.org repo with another one temporarily that i have up
<superm1> er wait for gutsy no
<superm1> for feisty its up
<cornell> I don't suppose anyone can tell me what's wrong with the vgcfgbackup file indicated in: http://cornell.pastebin.com/m3a245c89
<cornell> ?
<laga> hum
<laga> VM's offline suddenly
<superm1> cornell, i don't know for sure what it should be looking like
<superm1> so no
<laga> "no dhcpoffers received". *sigh*
<cornell> I found it... when it truncated, it started with..nm I left out "Format" from the contents entry...
<cornell> Now, I'm getting...
<cornell>   PV /dev/hdb1 is a different format (seqno lvm2)
<cornell>   Restore failed.
<cornell> I'd looked at parted and saw it, now I parted, and I don't see /dev/hdb !?
<cornell> Ah, I had to ask for it specifically (I don't remember that)
<laga> why oh why has my networking in virtualbox just stopped working
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, virtualbox?
<laga> yes.
<laga> www.virtualbox.org
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have nat setup or real networking?
<laga> nat is broken
<laga> just setting up real networking again
<foxbuntu> superm1, want to send that link again
<foxbuntu> I had problems with my wifi there for a bit
<superm1> http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/centre/mythbuntu-control-centre_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<foxbuntu> how big is the package?
<foxbuntu> 32.6KB?
<superm1> yea
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> just wanted to make sure I don't have strange shit going on still
<foxbuntu> I am grabbing the remainder of update
<foxbuntu> s
<cornell> mmm.... I've found /etc/lvm/backup/vg created this evening.  It seems to be the same as my vgcfgrestore output...
<cornell> woohoo!!!!   For reasons I don't understand, I did a vgscan.... It found the vg!!!!
<superm1> wow awesome
<foxbuntu> superm1, what kernel is tribe 4 using?
<superm1> i dunno
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> Im pretty sure I have it though, it did a partial distro upgrade today
<cornell> woohoo!!!!   pvscan has results too!!!For reasons I don't understand, I did a vgscan.... It found the vg!!!!
<cornell> ehhem.... woohoo!!!!   pvscan has results too!!!
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I love the package name for firefox now
<laga> ok, this is annoying. g'nightz
<laga> foxbuntu: what is it?
<foxbuntu> laga, ubufox
<laga> heh
<laga> nice one
<foxbuntu> superm1, brb...gotta reboot
<cornell> Dang.... I think I've got it back!!!
<cornell> What do I do now?
<cornell> Ah, wait I remember...
<cornell> It was, on the other machine, /myth.  I understand the default for mythbuntu is /lib/var/myth  (or something like that)... and my mySQL dump refers to /myth.  So...  I need to either 1. have it mounted as one with a symbolic to the other, or 2. change the default to /myth.  Opinions?
<superm1> symbolic link is probably easiest
<cornell> um... what is the default?  I don't have a /lib/var, could it be /var/lib ?
<superm1> /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<superm1> is where it goes i believe
<cornell> Ok... I'm going to mkdir /myth and then mount /dev/vg/myth /myth and see what's there, sound like a good idea?
<superm1> well no i say you do it this wya
<foxbuntu> superm1, I have the control centre up
<superm1> mount it to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<superm1> and then make that a symlink to /myth
<superm1> well either way
<superm1> just make one of them a symlink
<superm1> i'd say /myth since that is not LSB anyhow
<cornell> Well... I don't know if there's a recordings directory already there.  So if I do /myth, I can ls -la and then symlink /var/lib/whatever to /myth....  oh... not LSB?
* cornell wonders what LSB means
<superm1> linux standards base
<cornell> AH
<foxbuntu> superm1, the AMDCC doesn't do anything
<superm1> foxbuntu, then you don't have amdcccle installed
<superm1> it should be greyed out
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> but its not
<superm1> it's not?
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> I can click it
<superm1> well do you have amdcccle installed?
<cornell> Ok... of course I could create /var/lib/myth, mount and look and then add recordings later, if necessary
<foxbuntu> not that I am aware of
<superm1> well the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory is already there
<superm1> foxbuntu, can you do ls /usr/bin/amd*
<superm1> and see?
<superm1> so that's why i was saying its probably easiest to mount it there and then just make your symlink
<foxbuntu> ok its there
<superm1> can you run it?
<cornell> No, it's not.  But then I've not run myth setup
<foxbuntu> I have /usr/bin/amdcccle
<foxbuntu> nope its broken
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1> okay so not the control centre's problem :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> guess not
<superm1> well mine works here
<superm1> but i'm on a newer driver than exists
<foxbuntu> oh this is sweet
<foxbuntu> great work superm1
<cornell> oo-ra!!!
<cornell> I got data!!!!
<superm1> :)
<cornell> The directory, on the vg has some 19 directories in it (some are mine)
<foxbuntu> superm1, great work on the control centre
<cornell> So it should be under ..... /recordings?
<superm1> foxbuntu, is it all working ? :)
<foxbuntu> looks to be
<superm1> i'm still waiting on my vm to finish installing
<superm1> great
<superm1> cornell, /var/lib/mythtv/recordings i think
<cornell> Now... what should the permissions be.... whose the owner and group?
<superm1> mythtv:mythtv
<cornell> sudo chown  /var/lib/mythtv and /var/lib/mythtv/recordings?
<cornell> oops... left out the mythtv:mythtv ;-)
<superm1> just do it recursive
<cornell> Ah -r
<cornell> or -R
<cornell> NOw.... load mySQL before, or after, running mythtv setup?
<superm1> you mean your backup?
<cornell> Yeah, I'd done a mysqldump before starting this
<superm1> well you should do mythtv-setup here first i'd say
<cornell> i.e. it points to /myth for the location of files, but has ... config parametres from the knoppmyth
<superm1> and then copy in the tables you need from your dump
<cornell> aH... TABLE BY TABLE COOLS
<cornell> oops
<cornell> my bad, caps lock
<cornell> Ok... now, this is funky... the machines sitting at the mythbuntu desktop, there's an icon MythTV Setup... I click it, nada.  double-click, nada.
<cornell> Oh... and do I have to change fstab or something to mount the vg when I reboot?
<superm1> try launching it from a command line
<superm1> right click the desktop
<superm1> and type mythtv-setup
<superm1> and see if that comes up as expected
<cornell> Termnial emulator... sudo mythtv-setup command not found
<cornell> without sudo... it says it's not installed, I should apt-get it.
<superm1> it's not installed?
<superm1> that's really odd
<superm1> you did a backend/frontend install did you not?
<cornell> I stand corrected, it suggests installing mythtv-backend.
<cornell> Yes front and back, but I stopped before configuring myth
<cornell> Shoudl I start mythtv-backend?
<superm1> still should have been there.
<superm1> really weird
<superm1> you've hit some odd stuff in general
<superm1> it starts for you after running mythtv-setup
<cornell> Tell me about it...  First thing I did after the partial install, apt-get install openssh-server.  Ends up with list of names, and suggesting running autoremove.  I did, and whole pile of stuff went away.
<superm1> ohh that's what happened
<cornell> Should I do an apt-get install mythtv-backend and frontend?
<superm1> yea that is something that was discovered later
<superm1> don't autoremove :)
<cornell> (and it turns out openssh-server was already there
<cornell> :-(
<superm1> that's gonna be fixed next alpha around (the marking of those apps)
<superm1> as autoremovable
<cornell> So what do I do now, some apt-gets, try the install again from the livecd, make a sacrifice to tux?
<superm1> well with mythbuntu.org down, the easy way to install the meta to get it all back isn't availble
<superm1> so it's a bit of a messy situation
<superm1> so i'd say probably apt-get's
<superm1> since you've got most of everythign else back
<superm1> you lost all the fun preconfigured stuff that was supposed to be done for you :)
<superm1> all the magic
<cornell> Can I apt-get mythtv?  Or I do mythtv-backend, frontend etc.
<tgm4883_laptop> :( no magic
<superm1> yes that will work
<cornell> apt-get install mythtv ?
<superm1> yes
<cornell> And... do I need to do something so that the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings gets re-mounted at reboot?
<superm1> put it in your /etc/fstab
<cornell> Can I do a mount and then see the line for it and copy into /etc/fstab ?
<superm1> i dont think that gets you a perfect copy and paste
<superm1> but you can use that data to write your line
<cornell> Ok... I'd done a: sudo mount /dev/vg/myth /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<superm1> so just follow the syntax in the /etc/fstab
<cornell> but mount shows: /dev/dm-0 on /var/lib/mythtv/recordings type ext3 (rw)
<tgm4883_laptop> what kind of magic do you have to pull on a fresh gutsy vm in virtualbox
<superm1> it should be that first one, <TAB>, the second one <TAB> and then follow the others they have listed
<cornell> Note the difference between /dev/dm-0 and /dev/vg/myth
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, use a tribe 4 disk not a daily?
<superm1> cornell, that's fine
<tgm4883_laptop> i did
<superm1> it's likely symlinking
<tgm4883_laptop> it installed, i tried to install vbox additions, then rebooted and I got the error where it tries to start gdm 6 times
<superm1> hm
<superm1> i dunno what could have happened there
<cornell> Ok, so the fstab line would be: /dev/vg/myth   /var/lib/mythtv/recordings ext3
<tgm4883_laptop> well i'll reinstall it, no vbox additions this time
<cornell> Any options, dump or pass?
<superm1> i dont think so
<cornell> Is rw the options?
<superm1> defaults will do
<superm1> just:
<superm1> default
<superm1> defaults
<cornell> K
<cornell> Ok, done.
<cornell> So, now... in a terminal I can run sudo mythtv-setup, right?
<cornell> (I did the apt-get installmythtv)
<superm1> no sudo needed
<cornell> K
<cornell> Cool!!!
<cornell> I'm in setup!!!
* cornell must remember to do the symlink
<cornell> Frequency table... us-cable for normal analog cable
<superm1> yes
<cornell> Setting up isn't going to cause my existing recordings to delete will it, even though they're not in the database?
<superm1> no reason it should
<cornell> Now... Video source setup, that's where my listings come from,right?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> xmltv, zap2it, etc
<cornell> I've entered zap2it userid/password... retrieve lineups?
<superm1> yes
<cornell> Ah... that's which zap2it lineup I want...
<cornell> BTW, thank you superm1 ;-)
<superm1> glad to be able to help cornell, it's a shame that you have to go through it the long route here though :S
<cornell> I know I'm at the esasy stuff, well documented, but man, I am beat.
<cornell> Thanks again
<cornell> Scan for channels? Fetch channels from listings source?
<superm1> fetch if its zap2it
<cornell> K
<cornell> Input priority... priorities in general... lower number is higher priority?
<superm1> i usually leave them default
<cornell> K
<cornell> But... priorities in general... lower number is higher priority?
<cornell> Or vice versa?
<superm1> off hand i dont recall
<cornell> K, thanks
<superm1> i would innately think higher number is higher priority
<cornell> Channel Scanner? Transport Editor?
<superm1> don't worry about either
<cornell> It said that channel two wasn't available on card 0, said it twice.  I think card 0 is the one that doesn't have a cable connection (the other card does), is that ok for now?
<foxbuntu> superm1, umm
<cornell> mythfilldatabase is running
<superm1> foxbuntu, you hit a road block with it appearing to hang?
<foxbuntu> I am looking at this thing with the new guide data provider
<superm1> expand the dialog
<superm1> that's what i was referring to by odds and ends
<superm1> cornell, you can go in and manually change that if need be
<cornell> I'll check tomorrow if it worked (in time for Dr Who, I hope)... I still have to load the mySQLDump (and hook up the other card)
<superm1> loading that mysql dump, you'll have to be careful what tables you load
<foxbuntu> superm1, the guide data provider has KnoppMyth as an allowed provider
<foxbuntu> superm1, perhaps we need to get on that list
<cornell> But it could come from there being no signal, cause there's no cable, right
<cornell> RIght... gotto remember... load by TABLE, not database.
<superm1> foxbuntu, it will have to be for gutsy +1, i'd like to have a solid release before looking for anything commercial
<foxbuntu> http://www.schedulesdirect.org/approvedsoftware
<cornell> I'll work on which tables later ;-)
<cornell> TTFN
<superm1> cya cornell
<cornell> Thanks guys, superm1  especially.
<foxbuntu> superm1, no this is the software they are listing at approved
<cornell> Look for my wiki entry on lvm's ;-)
<cornell> (but don't hold your breath) ;-)
<superm1> foxbuntu, well our project URL is still down, so i wouldn't submit yet :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, agree'd just thought we should jump on that list when we can
<superm1> ya
<foxbuntu> superm1, on that note as well I submitted a request to that ISP about getting rack space...so we will see what happens
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> i'm gonna call brandon again tomorrow since it's 2 weeks tomrrow
<foxbuntu> superm1, another soultion might be a hosting service
<foxbuntu> I have an awesome one too
<superm1> a hosting service, as in paying?
<foxbuntu> http://www.anhosting.com
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> this is fairly cheap though
<superm1> eh i'd really prefer not to pay
<foxbuntu> i know
<superm1> i put enough time into this project
<foxbuntu> it would be a last resort
<superm1> well if nothing else, we'll eventually be on the canonical servers
<superm1> but that will be some time
<superm1> since they have other things they are fixing
<superm1> unrelated to us
<foxbuntu> yea...the hacked servers perhaps
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> well without a server though this project is gonna lose ground with the community
<superm1> i know
<foxbuntu> that hosting service is only $7/month
<foxbuntu> I mean if Brandon can't do anything for us any longer and its going to be a bit before we can get into the cononical servers and my contact doesn't work out...it would be worth while to put up a cheap website like this
<superm1> i am just worried  that those are costs that won't be recovered, and by having something up already, be less apt to get another provider for free
<foxbuntu> it is a catch 22
<superm1> i'll see what brandon says tomorrow
<foxbuntu> k
<superm1> you see my point though
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> either way we need to find our way to a stable server to sit on
* foxbuntu foxbuntu is the man!
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> haha
<foxbuntu> superm1, see, its not what you know, its who you know
<superm1> foxbuntu, what was the BW there again?
<foxbuntu> I thought it was 3 DS3's
<superm1> i *guess* that should suffice
<foxbuntu> which a DS3 is 45MB each way
<foxbuntu> its enough
<superm1> that was a joke
<foxbuntu> I know
<foxbuntu> I am excited for this
<superm1> you know i think the control centre is done
<superm1> i can't seem to catch anything else going wrong now
<foxbuntu> very nice
<foxbuntu> on time as usual!
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> well i think i'm going to go eat really quick, and then give it a few more go's to make sure i can't identify any other oddities
<foxbuntu> awesome
<foxbuntu> ttyl
* tgm4883_laptop is still updating
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i've got a newer control centre that fixes several issues when you're done updating
<superm1> and ready to give it ago
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, you know what...tonight I am the lee7 team member
<tgm4883_laptop> hows that?
<foxbuntu> I pulled some strings and called in a favor
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<foxbuntu> got us into a new data center and a newer server for free
<foxbuntu> well I own the server, but the DC is still free
<tgm4883_laptop> good news, so mythbuntu should be back up before alpha 4
<foxbuntu> i hope so...I have to work out the details and get some new parts on rush order but I think I can make that happen
<foxbuntu> superm1 was gonna call imbrandon tomorrow about getting the backup from the other server sent over so I can restore it
<tgm4883_laptop> so you really are the 1337 one today
<foxbuntu> the new sever is going to be much improved as well
<foxbuntu> a 3200+ AM2 x64 RAID-1 SATA DUAL GB NICS
<tgm4883_laptop> will the control center and such work on a gutsy desktop install?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> I tested that for superm1 tonight
<foxbuntu> I am running the latest gutsy build
<tgm4883_laptop> i just updated my gutsy vm
<foxbuntu> I run it on the laptop I have everyday
<tgm4883_laptop> wow
<tgm4883_laptop> thats gutsy, pun intended
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> it has been trying at times but...overall pretty good
<foxbuntu> I have been running it like this for 3 or 4 weeks
<tgm4883_laptop> i had to run feisty from about herd 3 or 4
<tgm4883_laptop> i was having some hardware issues with edgy
<foxbuntu> the newer kernel is gutsy is much improved
<foxbuntu> I am much happier on gutsy from feisty
<foxbuntu> it would be cool if gutsy got the 2.6.23 kernel in, but I don't think that will happen until gutsy+1
<tgm4883_laptop> whens the kernel cutoff?
<foxbuntu> I think its already passed
<foxbuntu> and the rc for 2.6.23 just came out like 2 weeks ago
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it was probably the debian import freeze
<tgm4883_laptop> if not then it was definetly by todady
<foxbuntu> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> upstream version freeze
<foxbuntu> oh, I didn't know that
<foxbuntu> wow really close to next version
<tgm4883_laptop> but im thinking it was the debian import freeze
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> unless
<tgm4883_laptop> kernelfreeze?
<tgm4883_laptop> oct 4th
<foxbuntu> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> could be?
<foxbuntu> idk...I haven't looked at the dates in awhile
<tgm4883_laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<foxbuntu> I think I saw a post saying that the 2.6.23 wasn't going to be let in
<tgm4883_laptop> a
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<foxbuntu> holy balls
<foxbuntu> a client PC infected seriously with virus crap
<foxbuntu> damn it...gonna be a long night
<tgm4883_laptop> i hate when that happens
<tgm4883_laptop> whats that link to the control center again?
* tgm4883_laptop likes being difficult
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone?
<tgm4883_laptop> fine, you guys win
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, whats the link to the control-centre
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, let me grab it
<superm1> http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/centre/
<superm1> its in there
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks, i'll grab it when the vm reboots
<superm1> brb
<tgm4883_laptop> well i found something that probably works as intended, but is a little confusing to an end user
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, few questions
<tgm4883_laptop> about the control centre
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> it's probably working as designed
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, wow does gutsy suck on virtual box once you install the additions....
<superm1> what's happening?
<tgm4883_laptop> i haven't got the additions installed
<tgm4883_laptop> i think it would break it again
<superm1> i just made the mistake of installing them :)
<tgm4883_laptop> anyway, I noticed that you can add a desktop to a mythtv installation
<superm1> right
<tgm4883_laptop> but if you try to switch to no desktop, all it removes is ubuntu-desktop so you still have the desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> its a one way thing
<superm1> well yes and no
<superm1> because you can apt-get autoremove afterward
<superm1> and then it will pull out all the automatically installed things from ubuntu-desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, but
<superm1> i'm not too sure if the autoremovable stuff should be marked (or how to mark it for that matter)
<tgm4883_laptop> If I had a FE/BE/desktop, then bought a new computer and wanted to remove the desktop and just have a FE/BE on the system
<tgm4883_laptop> that wouldn't really do it
<superm1> well you could just go to the autologin page
<superm1> and hit enable autologin
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<superm1> and then it wouldn't boot into the desktop anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> would it not?  Or would it just login as the user
<superm1> i'm going to upload one more version, install it, and then "Try It" (TM)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> okay it's uploaded
<tgm4883_laptop> one more thing
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> the mythstream package?
<tgm4883_laptop> that should be in universe right
<superm1> well not yet
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<superm1> it hasn't cleared binary NEW
<superm1> or source NEW
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> but eventially
<superm1> and anything not in the archive breaks this package really bad
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> just wondering
<superm1> you might need to purge the old version before you install this one if it complains
<tgm4883_laptop> control centre is installed by default in mythbuntu?
<superm1> will be
<superm1> and i'm adding the mythtv menu item for it right now
<superm1> i want it to be the "way" to install mythtv from normal Ubuntu too ideally
<tgm4883_laptop> I dont know if my Gutsy VM is messed up.  Is there a System > Preferences > Theme in gutsy like there is in Feisty
<superm1> i think it got re-named
<superm1> to something different
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> but my gutsy vm is dead so i dunno
<superm1> i'm debating updating my feisty laptop to gutsy now so that i can stop screwing around with VMs and personal backports
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> well it's nice that you can install the mythbuntu artwork onto a regular machine
<superm1> well kinda -
<tgm4883_laptop> although i cannot activate it as the theme
<superm1> that only installs the gdm-theme right now
<superm1> until the meta clears the archive
<superm1> same problem as encountered if i was to put mythstream in there right now
<tgm4883_laptop> but when it does, gdm should look like mythbuntu?
<superm1> well right now, if you install that artwork package, and then activate automatic login, yes it does
<superm1> after the meta clears, it should also do the usplash
<tgm4883_laptop> well in any case, thanks to the control centre, i would like to revive this blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> well how so?
<superm1> i mean what goes on a mythbuntu-desktop then?
<superm1> other than ubuntu desktop with mythbuntufied looks
<tgm4883_laptop> exactly
<tgm4883_laptop> its finished
<tgm4883_laptop> but since it was a blueprint, it should be revived.  gives it a record, notifies the drafter
<superm1> sure
<tgm4883_laptop> basically its a moot point, but reviving it says that its implemented, not denied
<superm1> well it's kinda implemented
<superm1> i mean nothing goes through and sets all that default artwork setting
<superm1> other than a normal install
<superm1> okay well i added the support for mythstream, but commented out the lines that check for installation already and the lines that mark it for install/removal.  right before this gets uploaded to the archive, i'll remark those and things should be fine
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, are you part of the PPA beta?
<tgm4883_laptop> dont think so
<tgm4883_laptop> ha, i guess that would be no
<superm1> okay.
<superm1> well i was gonna say maybe you can just push mythstream to a PPA for now
<superm1> until it clears
<superm1> i might use one to do the mythbuntu iso build
<superm1> are you going to do any other plugins before the NEW package freeze?
<tgm4883_laptop> whens the new package freeze?
<tgm4883_laptop> off to bed, getting late here and some people are waiting on me
<superm1> its the 30th
<superm1> so you've got a little bit yet
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i'll start another one tomarrow.  Look though the unofficial ones and let me know if theres one that looks good to do
<tgm4883_laptop> im leaning toward the MRE
<superm1> i'll try'n take a look tomorrow
<cann> morning =)
<superm1> morning
<superm1> hmm morning in some parts of world == me should be in bed soon :)
<cann> hehe thats true =) its morning in sweden
<cann> btw i just found out about your mythbuntu distro. i have been runing a custom install for about a year now and iam very excited to try this one out
<superm1> cann, well as soon as we get out site back up, alpha 4 should be within a few days
<superm1> so i'll def encourage you to to try that
<superm1> if you give me a sec, i'm just finishing the screenshots for a piece that i was working on the last 2 days, you can take a sneak peak :)
<cann> ohh sure thing =)
<superm1> they are all here: http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/centre/
<cann> nice ! this looks very good
<superm1> ideally this can / will be used on both ubuntu and mythbuntu
<superm1> so you don't have to sacrafice you're desktop role to take advantage of mythbuntu toys
<cann> ok although i use a dedicated backend + frontend for it atm .. iam planing to expend it with 2 more frontends soon
<cann> yeah i bet alot of people use myth on thier standard workstation
<superm1> yea, that's what i was thinking
<superm1> so try to help both crowds
<cann> yepp very nice =)
<cann> btw you know anyone that has installed this on a Via Epia system ?
<superm1> ya some of the guys that are in here
<superm1> if you were wondering about openchrome - just got that added to gutsy recently
<cann> yepp was wondring about that hehe =)
<cann> what window manager does mythbuntu use ?
<superm1> openbox
<cann> ok cool
<cornell-w> Morning all
<cornell-w> DaveMorris: With superm1's guidance, I got it going....  Got the lvm recognized, hooked up, went through the setup.  I still have to load the database, certain tables anyway, and symlink /myth to /var/lib/myth/recordings.  Then I'll be able to see if the frontend works ;-)
<cann> morning
<cornell-w> Hi cann, I don't suppose you're a channel op, are you?
<laga> hum
<laga> i should request op status, right
<cann> cornell-w: nope sorry =/
<cornell-w> I just mention because the topic should be changed... the last token is a link, and there's no blank before the \".  So if you click the link, you go to the MythTV" page on help.ubuntu.com, and there isn't one ;-)
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<laga> you can change that
<laga> oh
<laga> you can't, sorry
<laga> this channel is +t
<replman> Hi!
<laga> hi replman
<replman> i have some problems with my tt c-1500 card and mythtv
<replman> hi laga :-)
<replman> Do i have to load a kernel-module?
<replman> under /dev there's not video0, but i can see a /dev/dvb/adapter0/*
<laga> maybe
<laga>  /dev/dvb/ would be the right thing
<replman> so you think the card is installed?
<laga> check dmesg
<replman> [   32.472095]  DVB: registering frontend 0 (ST STV0297 DVB-C)...
<replman> [   32.386668]  DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget-C-CI PCI).
<replman> yes
<replman> good idea :-)
<replman> so how can i get mythtv run?
<laga> um
<laga> how can you *not* get it to run? what's missing?
<replman> i only get a black picture
<laga> what did you do?
<replman> i ran mythtv-setup. in "tv cards" i chose "DVB DTV TV-Karte (v3.x)"
<replman> is this right?
<laga> yes
<replman> then i chose dvb-cartnr 0, the line bellow shows "Frontend ID: ST STV0297 DVB-C)
<replman> signal timeout 1000, tuning timeout 3000
<replman> i didn't enter the diseqc and the recordingoptions-menu
<laga> did you scan for channels?
<replman> I used a channels.conf file
<replman> when i do a channel-scan i get the message "Fehler beim Analysieren der Parameter"
<laga> you need to enter some parameters when scanning for channels
<laga> 15:19 < Falballa> laga: 'kabel' could be scanfrequenzen fuer kabel deutschland: 113.000.000 (frequency), 6900000 (symbol rate), qam64 (modulation)
<laga> ^^ try that
<replman> then i got a "Timeout Scanning Frequency 113.000.000 -- no signal"
<replman> i'll be back in some minutes
<laga> replman: i don't think you have to enter the dots
<laga> superm1: i have just used the control centre to install mythweb. the "installing and removing packages" screen hangs because debconf is waiting for me to configure mythweb in the "installation details" screen.
<laga> superm1: when i installed mythweb (fixes packages), php5 was not enabled. it was not a clean install, though..
* jams takes on the role of whiny user.                                                                
<jams> oh man  thats it, the whole control center is busted.
<laga> oh no
<laga> and you have to pay for EPG, too!
<replman> laga: what do you mean with dots?
<jams> it did everything for me except  install php
<replman> ah, 113000000
<laga> replman: 113.000.000 -> 113000000
* jams ends role of whiny user
<laga> jams: seriously, it should install php
<jams> yeah i agree
<replman> laga: now i get "Timeout scanning frequency 113000000 -- no tables"
<laga> replman: try a different transponder
<laga> ffs, now it failed when upgrading to trunk
<jams> laga i try hard to not enable php, but seems every things wants it.
<laga> jams: mythweb does ;)
<jams> i know, its the one app that forced me to install php in mythvantage.
<jams> cursed it for days over that one.
<jams> not that i didn't know it needed php, but it still irked me
<laga> heh
<laga> what's wrong with php, except for the security implications?
<jams> probably nothing, but I put in the same class of perl.  Everybody uses it but I can't stand reading or writing the code.  Gives me an uneasy almost dirty feeling.
<laga> you dont have to read the code
<laga> just use it ;)
<replman> laga: when i scan other transponders, mythtv throws a segmentation fault
<replman> isn't there a easy way (without mythtv) to test if i get a signal? I also do not get vdr running :-(
<gardengnome> replman: try kaffeine
<gardengnome> or czap and friends
<replman> oh, when i run kaffeine it finds my dvb card. An hour ago it didn't :-)
<gardengnome> superm1: also, can you look at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/rtc-video-timing ? very easy to implement, i'm just not sure where to put it
<replman> when i do a channel search with kaffeine i see the signal@1%, SNR@2-4%. And locked is always green
<gardengnome> replman: can you watch any channels?
<replman> no
<replman> with tv yes
<gardengnome> ARD/ZDF?
<replman> and with my dbox also yes
<replman> in kaffeine i get no channels
<replman> But the search is still running
<replman> 30%
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> let it finish then
<replman> yes
<gardengnome> superm1: why i can i choose a user for auto-login in the control centre? isn't "mythtv" used all the time?
<replman> Uh, 75%...
<replman> search finished but no channels were found :-(
<replman> Do you think the quality of my signal is to bad? I had a pvr-250 before and the picture was a little noisy
<replman> That's one reason why i bought a dvb-c
<gardengnome> dunno if your card's signal monitor is accurate
<gardengnome> do you use an amplifier?
<replman> no
<gardengnome> long cable or something?
<replman> but i have a 20m cable
<gardengnome> try a shorter cable
<replman> Ok, then i'll be back soon. Have to move my pc :-)
<replman> cu! Thank's alot!!!
<gardengnome> ;)
<superm1> gardengnome, you here?
<superm1> regarding that issue you ran into
<superm1> i've got a workaround in the control centre already
<superm1> http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythbuntu-control-centre/mythbuntu-control-centre_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<gardengnome> yes
<gardengnome> ah, didn't know you had a ppa already
<superm1> yea i've been messing with it
<superm1> i put a weekly build up there too
<superm1> there are some quirks to using it
<superm1> but i think i've got them managed enough that i can use the thing for such purposes
<superm1> i set up the cd build script to use it too
<gardengnome> cool stuff
<superm1> so if you get that trunk stuff fixed, we can keep the weekly builds on one ppa for fixes and one for trunk
<superm1> (you can't put them both on the same PPA)
<gardengnome> right. just fixed another bug in the mythweb package
<superm1> gardengnome, does it affect -fixes too?
<superm1> or just trunk
<gardengnome> just trunk..
<superm1> okay good
<gardengnome> you can look at the change, but i dunno if there's a similar thing in fixes
<superm1> did you push it to launchpad
<gardengnome> yes
<superm1> okay updating right now then
<superm1> gardengnome, now about the auto login, that was something to be changing this upcoming alpha
<superm1> so that the user who launches the control centre has permissions to launch the control centre
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> right
<superm1> /usr/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre is really a wrapper script
<gardengnome> any ETA on alpha 4?
<superm1> that checks for root, and then gksudo, and then kdesu
<superm1> and chooses one
<superm1> well i did an ISO build locally after i got that PPA up, but ubiquity looks fsck'ed
<superm1> i haven't investigated
<gardengnome> any possibility to kill that window with a remote? :)
<superm1> i'd really like to be able to
<superm1> i'm not sure how to feasibly do it though
<superm1> really i'd love to be able to control it from a remote
<superm1> but that's asking for trouble i think
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> there are a few possibilities
<superm1> unless of course
<superm1> http://pylirc.mccabe.nu/
<gardengnome> dbus/irkick (i think), lircmd...
<superm1> hm pylirc isn't in ubuntu
<superm1> that makes it a bit less convenient to use
<gardengnome> is the current control centre UI suitable for a media centre? ten foot interface etc?
<superm1> well i haven't tried it in a mythbuntu env yet or on my TV
<gardengnome> neither have i
<gardengnome> but i already know that default fonts are a bit too small usually
<gardengnome> maybe i'll try later, but i'm hacking on SiS support right now
<superm1> oh that font scaling is going to be trouble
<superm1> because i constrained things into a 800xYYY window
<superm1> to make sure it worked in virtual box and low resolution env
<gardengnome> my irtual box is running at 1280xYYY ;)
<superm1> you got the virtual box video driver working??
<gardengnome> yes
<superm1> once i enabled it and put that fix in for xinerama, it came up a little futher
<superm1> but still died
<gardengnome> you need one additional fix
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> just installed libstdc++5
<gardengnome> that should help
<gardengnome> some helper app used by X depends on it AFAIK
<superm1> ah figures
<superm1> something silly like that
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> that's what you get for running pre-production software
<gardengnome> they changed something in the host interface networking it seems, i need to re-vise my setup
<replman> ok, that was not the problem
<tgm4883> arg, am I the only one that wants a metallic case sticker?
<superm1> gardengnome, http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mythbuntulivefz0.png
<superm1> that is how it looks
<superm1> in a mythbuntu env
<superm1> well live env
<gardengnome> tgm4883: mythtv ones?
<gardengnome> superm1: who was on that artwork team again? :)
<tgm4883> ah, hadn't though of that, I was just looking for Metallic Ubuntu ones
<superm1> yea that gtk theme really really needs to be fixed
<tgm4883> I was looking the the canonical store, don't really want to go the ebay route
<tgm4883> But the canonical store doesn't have any
<tgm4883> I shot them an email
<tgm4883> And is it just me, or do all the pictures for ladiers shirts (everywhere) always use maniquins with huge perky knockers
<tgm4883> Only place I have found the Metallic ones is ebay
<gardengnome> python/glade is confusing.
<gardengnome> but i'm beginning to understand how it works
<gardengnome> what's wrong with boobs, btw?
<tgm4883> nothing
<tgm4883> I just wondered who was modeling these shirts
<tgm4883> and what her phone number is
<superm1> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mythbuntuliveinmythtvsk0.png
<gardengnome> that's a valid question
<superm1> there it is launched from mythtv
<gardengnome> another iulius user :)
<superm1> in VM's ya
<superm1> it's very light weight
<gardengnome> i use it on my low-memory frontend
<tgm4883> can you control it with remot?
<superm1> not currently
<replman> gardengnome: if i run czap ZDF -c .klear/KabelBW-dvbc.channels.conf i get a signal of 0331, snr arround 06bf. When i remove the cable i get a signal of 0000. Is 0331 to low? Can you imagine what's wrong?
<tgm4883> possible though
<superm1> and it fits very poorly into that 800xYYY window
<superm1> tgm4883, how to work out doing that is going to be trouble :)
<tgm4883> not to try and make more work, but if it was a mythtv plugin, that would fix the res and remote problem
<tgm4883> or even a mythweb plugin
* superm1 walks away and hits his head for a little after he just wrote the whole thing in pyGTK.......
* tgm4883 backspace backspace backspace backspace backspace backspace backspace backspace backspace backspace 
<tgm4883> arg, stupid internet
<gardengnome> mythtv plugin? ask jams about that, he knows it all ;)
* tgm4883 puts whiteout on the screen to remove his earlier suggestion to make superm1 feel better
<gardengnome> mythui is a PITA according to him ;)
<tgm4883> well thats no good then
<gardengnome> replman: sorry, i can't help you there, running out of knowledge and time.
<gardengnome> replman: www.vdr-portal.de - search that forum.
<gardengnome> replman: but keep using mythtv, ya hear me? :)
* tgm4883 hopes schedulesdirect rolls out soon.  Groups of 100 doesn't sound like good news
<jams> superm1-  what you have is good work.  I suggest you go with it and revisit the topic later
<replman> gardebgnome: Thank you!!
<tgm4883> although I suppose I would have 14 days before I run out of scheduling
<jams> gardengnome-  it was a learning experiance thats for sure.  If i lost it all I probably wouldn't start over.
<superm1> jams, yea if anything, a second frontend would be created as a mythplugin
<superm1> so you could use the pyGTK variant outside myth
<superm1> and then the plugin variant inside
<superm1> but I can already forsee the coding nightmare there :)
<gardengnome> yup
<jams> right..the mythui doesn't work well for your plan of both desktop/mythbox
<gardengnome> superm1: we should be able to fix the UI. no worries. or use VNC for now.
<tgm4883> X forwarding?
<gardengnome> harder to set up
<superm1> with mythui also, I don't have nice things like python-apt for apt cache info and stea... er inheriting gdebi's install methods
<gardengnome> unless over SSH
<jams> superm1-  how does the control centre work now?  Does it interact directly with the OS?
<superm1> it interacts with python-apt
<tgm4883> of course over SSH, is there any other way ;)
<superm1> to determine what's installed
<jams> ah
<superm1> and queries files in /etc for settings
<gardengnome> superm1: in a GtkComboBox, how do i select the value of the menu entry that's selected? the code i'm looking at suggests that it's using indices of some kind.
<jams> and those files in /etc are standard unbunta files?
<superm1> gardengnome, in glade, or in python you are wondering?
<gardengnome> superm1: python
<superm1> jams, the flies in /etc it looks for are:
<superm1> /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<superm1> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> /etc/exports
<superm1> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<superm1> and i think that's it
<jams> got it,  standard files
<superm1> gardengnome, self.combo_box_name.set_active(0)
<superm1> or 1 or what not
<superm1> the only non standard one i would see there are is /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> that is something specific to debian and ubuntu
<superm1> and ubuntu's version has some improvements over the debian version
<jams> right
<superm1> the remote database is built from lirc.hwdb (which was introduced by lirc 0.8.2)
<gardengnome> superm1: .set_active or .get_active?
<superm1> gardengnome, if you want to query which one is active, .get_active() returns an integer
<superm1> .set_active(NUM) sets the current active item
<superm1> gardengnome, mind you i just spoke with ubiquity guys, they broke a lot of it in one of the past releases
<gardengnome> superm1: ah, and it's my job to map the integer to something usable
<gardengnome> superm1: i should be able to backport my changes to something stable quite easily
<superm1> gardengnome, now if you want to add items to the ComboBox in python
<superm1> you do it like this
<superm1>                             self.remote_driver.append_text(ITEM)
* gardengnome nods
<superm1> and it automatically gets put at the next higher number than what is there
<superm1> but if you know the option will always be there, then just add it to glade
<gardengnome> yes, i was going to do that
<superm1> if you look at the control centre, i have a big function that resets all of the GTK settings in the app, and initially it was because i didn't trust glade to do it, but i've overcome that opinion and now its for convenience.  when revert is pressed, the GUI is reset and everything is recalculated
<gardengnome> cool
<gardengnome> 17:12 < GreyFoxx> I patched my own and it's working with the new feed, so I'm sure he will have the official patch ready "soon"
<gardengnome> tgm4883: ^^ looks like they already have a test feed
<tgm4883> test feed for?
<superm1> schedules direct
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> any ETA on this patch, so we can put it into SRU's for the ubuntu packages?
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> er at least ETA for packagers
<gardengnome> superm1: i'm being a bit stupid here. looking at stuff like "17:12 < GreyFoxx> I patched my own and it's working with the new feed, so I'm sure he will have the official patch ready "soon"
<gardengnome> gah.
<gardengnome> superm1: i'm being a bit stupid here. looking at stuff like "17:12 < GreyFoxx> I patched my own and it's working with the new feed, so I'm sure he will have the official patch ready "soon"
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> i haven't enabled copy&paste for the VM yet.
* gardengnome hits backspace as well.
<superm1> i didn't type what i thought i did either
<superm1> i meant to ask if this breaks zap2it
<superm1> eg replaces it
<tgm4883> sounds good, I just hope they can burn through their list of people
<tgm4883> customers
<tgm4883> since they are taking them in groups of 100
<gardengnome> superm1: scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-drivers uses strings to refer to tv standards etc while mythbuntu-ui.y uses integers. where does mapping between inter<->string take place?
<gardengnome> 17:12 < GreyFoxx> I patched my own and it's working with the new feed, so I'm sure he will have the
<superm1> hehe
<gardengnome>                   official patch ready "soon"
<gardengnome> 17:14 < Cardoe> GreyFoxx: yeah but you cheat and have access to the SD data already.. the rest of us
<gardengnome>                 don't.. ;)
<gardengnome> 17:15 < GreyFoxx> I think there might be a first 100 users test starting this weekend
<gardengnome> 17:15 < GreyFoxx> I saw the words first come first served heh
<gardengnome> superm1: it'll replace zap2it, yes. danielk is working on it
<gardengnome> 17:16 < Cardoe> would be nice if distro packagers could get into that...
* gardengnome checks -commits
<gardengnome> 17:16 < Cardoe> so that we could ensure we're shipping a decent package for users
<superm1> ideally this weekend would be good to prepare the SRU's
<superm1> and do all the test builds
<gardengnome> superm1: seen my question?
<superm1> ah you were looking for an answer :)
<superm1> the mapping takes place in glade
<superm1> it's a bit hard coded
<superm1> if you open the glade file and look at that combo box
<superm1> you'll see the options listed there in a static order
<gardengnome> yes
<gardengnome> i've already added my own combo box and added an entry: "sis"
<gardengnome> how do i access the string from python, though?
<jams> ack sis
<gardengnome> jams: pundit-s *shrug*
<superm1> get_active_text()
<superm1> i think
<gardengnome> thanks
<gardengnome> i might as well rtfm
<superm1> there is a pyGTK API out there
<superm1> that's how i learned most of what i know about it
<gardengnome> thanks
* gardengnome builds ubiquity#
<gardengnome> of FFS
<gardengnome> virtualbox froze on me and i didn't save my glade changes
<superm1> haha
<superm1> and the moral of the story is?
<gardengnome> the amount of random b0rkage is getting annoyingly high
<gardengnome> superm1: "use freebsd"
<superm1> haha
<gardengnome> is the control centre ready to be translated, btw?
<superm1> gardengnome, i'd say so
<gardengnome> cool
<gardengnome> expect a translation then soon
<superm1> i'm still not sure how you work all the translation stuff into it
<superm1> but if you can do it
<gardengnome> did you see my rtc-video-timing blueprint?
<superm1> then by all means :)
<superm1> No?
<gardengnome> superm1: well, translation support is done and committed i think?
<superm1> does it work right?
<gardengnome> i think so
<gardengnome> only tested it briefly, but got some strings to change
<gardengnome> i don't think i can translate the menu on the left yet, but that's not crucial
<gardengnome> superm1: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/rtc-video-timing
<superm1> gardengnome, can /etc/sysctl.conf source other files?
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> man 5 sysctl.conf doesn't mention such a thing
<gardengnome> but we could set it at boottime
<gardengnome> man 8 sysctl
<superm1> well question would be why isn't it done by default?
<superm1> is there a negative side effect?
<gardengnome> i have no clue. AFAIK
<superm1> well that needs to be investigated then
<gardengnome> , it lets the user choose a higher frequency/granularity
<gardengnome> how could it have a negative impact?
<gardengnome> it just raises a limit
<superm1> well if it doesn't have a negative impact, why isn't it default in the kernel config :)?
<gardengnome> conspiracy?
<superm1> perhaps, but i think #ubuntu-kernel would have to verify that
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> i'm trying to run my hacked ubiquity now (having installed the .deb), but it just throws me back to the shell with no error message
<gardengnome> anything i can do to debug?
<superm1> i just asked there :)
<laga> cool, thanks
<superm1> how did you run it?
<superm1> sudo ubiquity mythbuntu-ui?
<superm1> sudo ubiquity mythbuntu_ui?
<laga> yes, or sudo /usr/lib/ubiquit/bin/ubiquity
<superm1> well if you do it via sudo /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity mythbuntu_ui, things should backtrace if something goes wrong i think
<laga> nope
<laga> no output
<superm1> try launching the gtk interface
<superm1> to see if you broke the mythbuntu one
<laga> gtk one works. i haven't changed a lot so it should be easy to track down
<superm1> you might consider pulling the latest branch too
<laga> this checkout is from yesterday. hum
<laga> i had a technician come over this morning to fix the washing machine. he told me it was OK. i've just found it in a catatonic state again
<laga> i should have stayed in bed ;)
<laga> looks like Sd will be available before the cut-off
<superm1> the thing that worries me about doing a SRU is the effect that anyone on ubuntu packages has to switch to zap2it early
<superm1> *from
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, you around?
<laga> oh
<laga> hum
<laga> superm1: they can still use the grabber, but that involves manual setup
<superm1> the grabber as in zap2it?
<superm1> via xmltv_dd?
<laga> tv_grab_na_dd or so
<superm1> ah right
<superm1> keescook, i didn't see mythtv and mythplugins get posted to the changes list yesterday or in the gutsy NEW queue, did you make sure they were dput to the right place?
<keescook> superm1: let me double-check...
<keescook> er, wtf...
<keescook> I got emails about it...
<keescook> crap.  what happened to them??
<superm1> emails as in FTBFS?
<superm1> or in ACCEPTED?
<keescook> no, like, accepted.
<keescook> did the lirc thing go in?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> that is on -changes
<keescook> Successfully uploaded mythtv_0.20.1+fixes14194-0.0ubuntu1.dsc to upload.ubuntu.com.
<superm1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-August/thread.html
<keescook> etc
<superm1> since they are multiverse, they have to be acked by someone before they go to -changes?
<superm1> or something to that effect?
<keescook> it should be between  Accepted python-launchpad-bugs 0.2~r40 (source)   Kees Cook  and Accepted bughelper 0.2~r184 (source)   Kees Cook
<superm1> weird.  there are 3 others between there
<juliux> hi all
<superm1> hi juliux
<juliux> just a general question, can i use mythtv also with an analog tv card?
<superm1> yes
<juliux> cool
<juliux> later i will switch to a dvb-t usb stick
<juliux> but if i want record one channel and watching an other channel i need to devices right?
<superm1> juliux, yes you'll need two devices then
<superm1> unless you are watchign a recording
<juliux> ok
<juliux> but my first impression is that mythtv is a little bit slow
<juliux> so i think i will only use it for recording
<superm1> slow as in channel changing?
<superm1> or slow as in what?
<juliux> the frontend is slow
<superm1> use a more lightweight skin if you can
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i will try it after my dinner;)
<tgm4883_laptop> juliux, what system specs
<superm1> laga, http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3842#comment:1
<superm1> that is where the patches will show up
<superm1> keescook, when i prep the SRU's for edgy and feisty, do you think I should also update them to the newer packaging in gutsy, or just apply that one patch?
<juliux> tgm4883, amd athlon xp 2400+ with 786mb ram
<jams> laga-  any word on purple galaxy?
<cornell-w> juliux: for what it's worth, when I started with mythtv, with knoppmyth, watching it on a monitor, it was slow... there were some tweaks, which I don't remember, and it was fine.  And the machine is slower than yours.
<juliux> cornell, i think i will use mythtv only for recording and with out a frontend
<juliux> i hope my via epia 800mhz 386mb ram is fast enough for recording a dvb-t stream
<laga> jams: i dont think i emailed the guy yet
<cornell-w> juliux: here's my experience with my first working setup...  http://www.cplug.net/wiki/Knoppmyth_for_a_dummy
<juliux> cornell-w, thxs
<superm1> i just dist-upgraded to dev laptop gutsy.  everything looks like it suddenly has a nice polish.  is this a new GTK version or what?
<cornell-w> You'll be interested, perhaps, in "Oops, Not Quite"  "No Video", toward the bottom
<laga> superm1: shiny 3d effects?
<superm1> i dont know if that's what it is
<superm1> all the widgets look pretty
<foxbuntu> superm1, afternoon did you get a chance to talk to imbrandon today?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i called his number, but he is either "out of the service area or his phone is off"
<superm1> i'll keep trying throughout this afternoon
<superm1> foxbuntu, you going to the state fair today?
<foxbuntu> superm1, my folks were talking about it, they have some free tickets for me...but I am not sure if I want to even go
<foxbuntu> superm1, why?
<superm1> free tickets eh?
<superm1> well i was gonna head there this afternoon
<foxbuntu> superm1, oh no...your turning into an Iowa redneck
<superm1> na.  i just need some of your kind of people's food
<foxbuntu> lol...food is pretty great there isn't it
<foxbuntu> true fat man food
<foxbuntu> deep fried oreo's
<jams> heh
<jams> worth trying at least once
<laga> o_O
<superm1> i was hoping for deep fried pickles.  they had that at the minesota faire
<superm1> they were good...
<superm1> brb, gonna reboot into a gutsy kernel :)
<jams> don't think your gonna find that at the iowa fair
<superm1> woah i feel so out of place now.  it wacked up all my fonts oddly
<superm1> and i can't get over this polish on all my gtk apps
<superm1> crazyness
<laga> it's ok
<laga> we're here for you
<foxbuntu> superm1, its ok...if I can do it, you can too ;)
<superm1> where did System->Preferences->Theme go?
<foxbuntu> system > pref > appearance
<laga> see: that's why i use kubuntu. it's nowhere as polished as ubuntu IMHO ;)
<Mirage> why do you need polish and neat gtk effects for running a dvr?  just something else to eat memory and slow down performance
<foxbuntu> Mirage, we don't use the package ubuntu-desktop with Mythbuntu
<superm1> Mirage, this is just my dev laptop i upgraded, not a mythbuntu install :)
<foxbuntu> and the debian kernel 2.6.22 is much improved in memory handleing from previous generations
<Mirage> ah, ok
<foxbuntu> superm1, so your up to 2.6.22-9 now?
<superm1> yea
<foxbuntu> you like the performance diff or have you even noticed one yet?
<superm1> haven't noticed yet
<tgm4883_laptop> noticed what?
<foxbuntu> oh, well you have a newer laptop too so
<superm1> oh i've gotta go though.  i'll be back after the faire
<foxbuntu> I noticed one right away on my older hardware
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> superm1, who are you going with?
<superm1> some school friends
<foxbuntu> aight
<foxbuntu> well have fun...I will catch you later
<beavis_> hi guys, I installed trunk packages build with help of your debian/*. I used make install for months now without problems but with the packages I can't start LiveTV anymore on a remote Frontend
<beavis_> EntryToProgram failed to get pginfo <-- error msg when trying to start LiveTV
<beavis_> I had to isntall the mythtv-backend package on a pure remote frontend, is that right?
<Mirage> beavis: do you have a password set on mysql for root, and do you have the backend configured to be accessible by a remote frontend?  I seem to recall in the setup on mythbuntu that it doesn't seem to enable remote frontends by default.
<beavis> Mirage, root doesn't have a password
<beavis> but I can access the db from remote
<beavis> fe with mysql -u mythtv -p -h .... mythconverg
<Mirage> not sure...never had any issues personally.
<jumpkick> are you guys not having a website anymore... it's been like 3 weeks no?
<jams> they are working on it
<jumpkick>  jams: for 3 weeks, do they need some help?
<jumpkick> I can host a back-up site
<jams> hosting issues..you could talk to superm1 about it
<tgm4883_laptop> there was an unavoidable problem
<tgm4883_laptop> well, unforeseen
<jumpkick> is this related to the ubuntu community servers that got hacked?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik we should be back up before the release of alpha 4
<jumpkick> tgm4883_laptop:  It would be nice if I could refer people to a web site before then
<tgm4883_laptop> well......
<tgm4883_laptop> are you looking to pick up iso's or for general information?
<tgm4883_laptop> there is basically 3 places you can go for different things
<jumpkick> different wikis on ubuntu.com and the ubuntu forums right
<tgm4883_laptop> kinda
<jumpkick> I had a guy at work who was asking me
<jumpkick> and I was explaining yeah, I'm using Mythbuntu
<jumpkick> he said "what?"
<tgm4883_laptop> there is the mythbuntu launchpad site, there is a basic mythbuntu wiki, and there is the iso mirror
<jumpkick> "I would point you at the site, but it's still down"
<tgm4883_laptop> its been down for 2 weeks today, so I think there is another avenue we are persuing
<jumpkick> hosting everything accept the ISOs should be no problem
<jumpkick> just getting the DNS changed is the trickiest thing
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, we have a mirror for the iso's.  And there is also the torrents
<jumpkick> yeah the torrent is how I got Alpha 3
<jams> jumpkick-  there is also the fact that somebody else controls the dns(at leaset that's what i heard)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, that is also a problem
<jumpkick> jams: even still...  setting up a Mythbuntu back-up site
<jumpkick> so at least people can google it
<jumpkick> even if the url is wrong
<jumpkick> would be better then nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> right, I believe we are in the process of getting the backup
<jumpkick> oh, don't have back-ups of the main server
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure, not my area
<jumpkick> maybe I'll go set-up an unofficial site... :D
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-18
<cornell> Ok guys... I'm baaack
<cornell> ;-)
<cornell> Now, I want to restore the dumped mysql data into the new database.  I want to do only specific tables, those that refer to the data stored on my vg.  I don't know what tables.  I guess I could open the backup file and look for things related to the recordings and note the tables.  Any other ideas?
<cornell> I know this is off topic, but can I run phpMyAdmin on this machine pointing to a database on another?
* cornell gets real bored with command line mysql, real easily.
<cornell> Ok... I figured I could go through the dump, comparing to the new database an finger out what needs to be inserted.  But the First table in the restore for mythconverg is archiveitems, but there isn't one in the new installation's database.
<keescook> superm1: found my idiocy, got an exception, re-uploading myth{tv,plugins} now.
<cornell> mmm... codecparams is empty in the new one, but not the old.  You'd think that'd be populated.
<cornell> Speaking of which is there a database init  script of some kind that needs to be done manually, i.e. not done by the install?
<cornell> uh-oh....  table credits has stuff in it with chanid, same as in channels...  but the id's are different :-(
<cornell> Anybody familiar with the tables?
<cornell> Do I need the table oldprogram?
<cornell> Found it!!!    http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Database_Schema
* cornell 's been looking for table, should've thought schema ;-)
<replman> Hi! With mythtv-frontend, is it possible to switch between window mode and fullscreen mode without restarting mythtv-frontend?
<Chadarius> superm1: Hey I'm online all night tonight... Looked at your code. Frankly mine stunk. I like the tabs much better than the "tree" that I was making
<cornell> Well... seems like the big problem is the personid, and the chanid.  They're different in the old and new.  So, should I endeavor to update all the old to the new and then insert the ones that are missing?
<cornell> Well... TTFN
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<dablitz> help
<dablitz> i am trying to get myth to run on kubuntu with almost NO luck
<laga> sorry to hear that. what's wrong?`
<dablitz> well when I run mythtv-setup. it gets as far as setting the database login/password then exits. will not let me setup my capture card or anything
<dablitz> i have been throught every how-to I can find
<dablitz> i am about ready to completely start over
<laga> can you start it in a terminal (konsole)? it should print some error messages there
<dablitz> let me try
<dablitz> lots and lots and lots of errors
<laga> care to show me?
<dablitz> pastebin?
<laga> sure
<dablitz> http://www.pastebin.ca/662254
<laga> dablitz: did you compile mythtv yourself?
<dablitz> yes from the latest svn
<laga> #
<laga> 2007-08-18 10:41:18.197 This app was compiled against libmyth version: 0.20.20070717-1
<laga> # but the library is version: 0.20.20060828-3
<laga> # You probably want to recompile everything, and do a
<laga> # 'make distclean' first.
<laga> ^^ that's what the error message says.
<laga> #
<laga> 2007-08-18 10:41:18.198 Failed to init MythContext, exiting.
<laga> you need to remove the mythtv *packages* from your system.
<dablitz> ok
<dablitz> apt-get remove --purge mythtv
<dablitz> ?
<dablitz> then rebuild
<laga> --purge shouldn't be necessary
<dablitz> ok
<laga> rebuild shouldn't be necessary either
<laga> it's loading the wrong libraries now
<laga> once they're removed, you should be OK
<dablitz> ok thanks
<dablitz> I will try that
<laga> and please mention that you compiled your own packages next time in here. we kinda expect users to use ubuntu packages
<dablitz> understandable - the only issue is that the ubuntu packages I have a hardtime paching some of the north american patches against
<laga> some of the north american patches for encrypted TV? ;)
<dablitz> i never said that
<dablitz> hehe
<dablitz> hello channel
<dablitz> can someone direct me to a url that will tell me what dependencies mytharchive requires
<ompaul> apt-cache show PackageName helps there
<dablitz> thankyou
<junkyardrocket> Can I get help here getting MythTV working under Ubuntu. I have an odd issue.
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the issue
<junkyardrocket> Well, I have all the components working: lirc, backend, frontend, and all that. It works. But when I used the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package, the remote no longer works. I can alt-ctrl-f1 to a terminal, run irw, and see that commands are getting processed, but nothing in the actual frontent.
<junkyardrocket> *frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<superm1> junkyardrocket, copy the .lircrc to /home/mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> ----------------------
<tgm4883_laptop> dang it
<superm1> and the .mythtv/lircrc to /home/mythtv/.mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> :)
<junkyardrocket> Also, when I run the frontend in Gnome, the remote works fine. It's just the openbox, auto-login
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, knows all the answers
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> i was looking that up
<tgm4883_laptop> was thinking about saying "superm1 knows the answer"
<junkyardrocket> I have done that.
<superm1> well aren't you lucky i was walking in and saw that then
<superm1> you've done that eh?
<junkyardrocket> I have the same file in both ~/.lircrc and .mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> ~ meaning /home/mythtv
<superm1> right?
<junkyardrocket> It does dump out a bunch or warnings through
<junkyardrocket> though
<junkyardrocket> Hmm... lemme check.
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like the .lircrc file is in the main user home directory right?
<superm1> that's what it sounds to me
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> just wanted to make sure I was going to give him the right info
<junkyardrocket> That's what it looks like. I knew I had to me missing something like that. I'll know in a second
<junkyardrocket> me = be
<junkyardrocket> Well, I didn't have the file there, but it didn't see to work.
<superm1> double negative ? so you copied the file there
<superm1> or no?
<junkyardrocket> Right. I copied the file, rebooted, and nothing changed.
<superm1> you have to copy both
<superm1> /home/mythtv/.mythtv/lircrc and /home/mythtv/.lircrc
<junkyardrocket> I've done that too. Well, I made a link from .lircrc to .mythtv/lircrc anyhow
<junkyardrocket> Could that be the problem?
<superm1> make sure the link is valid
<superm1> that you got the order right
<superm1> like try to cat the file
* tgm4883_laptop never gets the order right on the first try
<laga> same here tgm4883_laptop ;)
<junkyardrocket> And there it goes! Thank you much!
<laga> hey, mythbuntu.org is down. ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, WHAT!?!
<superm1> lol
* tgm4883_laptop checks mythbuntu.org quickly
<junkyardrocket> It's amazing that every other problem I could fix, but this stupid little thing is what stumps me.
<tgm4883_laptop> it happens
<superm1> i sent brandon some mail last night
<superm1> asking for the ownership transfer
<superm1> and for the backup
<superm1> and sent him a PM...
<superm1> hist phone isn't working anymore it appears when i call it
<junkyardrocket> Well, thanks again for the help. Glad all of you are here.
<laga> :/
<tgm4883_laptop> there was a guy on here last night that wanted to show the website to a coworker
<tgm4883_laptop> he said he was going to make an unofficial website
<superm1> yea jumpkick did
<superm1> he had some of the data cached somehow
<jumpkick> http://mythbuntu.stacktrace.org/
<superm1> jumpkick, you don't by chance have the artwork on the page also cached do you?
<superm1> the css and graphics
* laga checks google cache
<superm1> only thing i was able to pull from my cache was the logo: http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_logo_blue_steel.png
<tgm4883_laptop> too slow laga
<tgm4883_laptop> just checked
<laga> if you'd stop surfing for porn, you wouldn't have to empty your caches
* laga hides
<superm1> well i didn't empty it
<superm1> it got full
<superm1> and started deleting old items
<laga> you surf too much porn then
<laga> ;)
<jumpkick> superm1: I don't have that, css *might* be in the caches somewhere, but graphics are usually not
<laga> i'll just let google cache loading
<superm1> if anyone wants to give this page a look over, i updated it to all the new stuff that's happened with gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<laga> nothing in my cache :/
<jumpkick> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=FyS&q=site%3Amythbuntu.org+css&btnG=Search
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.rentacoder.com/RentACoder/misc/BidRequests/ShowBidRequest.asp?lngBidRequestId=749508
<jumpkick> doesn't look like the CSS files themselves are cached
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: ack, wtf
<tgm4883_laptop> i saw that when i googled mythbuntu
<laga> superm1: any reply on the 1024 hz stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> like the 10th listing
<superm1> wtf?
<superm1> laga, i didn't hear anything back yesterday in -kernel before i left when i went to bed
<tgm4883_laptop> i think someone needs to sign up and help this guy
<laga> and put the money towards a new host ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> or sweet mythbuntu aluminum case badges
<superm1> haha you and those case badges tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> gotta love them
<superm1> jumpkick, could you get drupal thrown on your box, for now can probably rebuild most of the site from google cached data until get the mysql dump (if it comes through)
<tgm4883_laptop> wait, what if the money went toward one of those lawn figurines
<tgm4883_laptop> you know
<tgm4883_laptop> whats it called
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: pink flamingo?
<superm1> garden gnomes !
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<laga> garden gnome?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<laga> jej
<laga> s/jej/heh/
* tgm4883_laptop shakes head at laga not getting that first
<jumpkick> superm1: do you want access to the box
<superm1> jumpkick, yea if you could
<tgm4883_laptop> did we shoot an email to ben dailey?
<superm1> i can try to get it as rebuilt as possible without the backup
<superm1> yea i did
<superm1> to the email address on whois
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> Daviey, yo uhere ?
<tgm4883_laptop> :( google cache only has text
<superm1> well text is better than nothing at this point
<superm1> especially if brandon isn't coming around
<tgm4883_laptop> well we probably want this then
<tgm4883_laptop> as it isn't on the stacktrace one
<tgm4883_laptop> oh wait, yea it is
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, grab text from whatever pages you can, i've got "About" and "Download"
<tgm4883_laptop> i have getting involved
<tgm4883_laptop> and suppport
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> got the weekly build repo page and the weekly build support page
<tgm4883_laptop> so we don't have a response from imbrandon?
<superm1> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> i knew i should have bugged him yesterday
<tgm4883_laptop> i saw him online and talking
<superm1> you saw him yesterday!!!
<superm1> oh gosh yea
<superm1> if you see him again
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1> please do bug him
<tgm4883_laptop> well he is online right now
<superm1> i dont know why he is ignoring my emails and PMs
<superm1> makes no sense
<tgm4883_laptop> hiding out in ubuntu-motu
<superm1> haha hiding
<laga> i PM'ed him too the other day
<laga> no response
* tgm4883_laptop waits in the tall brush like a tiger stalking its prey
<superm1> haha
<laga> seriously though, it can't be that hard to mail a few files to superm1
<superm1> i know
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i need to test something
<superm1> what tgm4883_laptop ?
<tgm4883_laptop> dang it
<tgm4883_laptop> dont say my name, but type a message
<superm1> message?
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> now any channel i am in will get special highlighting when superm1 or imbrandon say something
<laga> woah
<superm1> haha
<laga> that was cool
<laga> ah
<laga> ;)
* tgm4883_laptop thinks we should all have that feature
<tgm4883_laptop> or if we could have that feature in real life
<tgm4883_laptop> if someone says your name, their head should blink
<superm1> haha
<superm1> it should
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1@mythbuntu.org still work?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, Nope
<superm1> since the mail server needed to contact mythbuntu.org
<superm1> when it tried
<tgm4883_laptop> i can send you these cached text pages if you dont have them
<superm1> put them somewhere i can grab them or emali to @ubuntu.com
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, they are up on my webspace.  They are just openoffice files
<superm1> k
<superm1> well actually if you can do them as html
<superm1> that's the easiest to drop back in
<tgm4883_laptop> I could
<tgm4883_laptop> theres really no formatting though
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> no css formatting
<superm1> well the big thing was the font size and such
<superm1> so those stlil show through
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll do that then
<tgm4883_laptop> but it will be later
<tgm4883_laptop> as I have to go show a house now
<superm1> okay well i'll try'n grab from the OOo for now
<superm1> i should have something back up soon
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> there may be mythbuntu highlighting in those files i just realized
<tgm4883_laptop> as google highlights its cache
<superm1> ah
<superm1> well
<superm1> better than nothing right now
<tgm4883_laptop> I'll fix it up for later though
<tgm4883_laptop> are you going to get new screenshots for mythbuntu?
<superm1> ugh i gotta do those too
<superm1> man this sucks :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1> well maybe put that off
<superm1> and have someone else take them
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll keep an eye out for imbrandon
<tgm4883_laptop> and do the html pages
<tgm4883_laptop> and then we will see about the screenshots
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a guide we can take screenshots from?
<superm1> well when you come back check and see where i'm at with it, might not need those all converted
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> all the screenshots were done by hand....
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you get ahold of imbrandon?
<superm1> foxbuntu, no
<superm1> ....
<superm1> i'm rebuilding it on jumpkick's server right now
<superm1> from scratch....
<foxbuntu> thats too bad
<superm1> at http://mythbuntu.stacktrace.org
* laga dcss superm1 a nice bottle of wine
<superm1> haha i wish that i could take that right now
<laga> s/dcss/dccs/
<laga> well, i'll do it for you then
<superm1> laga, if you want to help rebuild though
<laga> 'tis nice french wine
<superm1> i'll give you an account here :)
<superm1> and you can help me scrub and scavange the clean pages
<superm1> to clean the pages
<laga> superm1: uh, i gotta go ;)
<superm1> well enjoy the wine then :)
<superm1> foxbuntu, you want in ?
<tgm4883_laptop> alright superm1, where are we at?
<foxbuntu> superm1, want in on what?
<laga> superm1: SRSLY, it's 11:30pm and i need to spend some time with SWMBO
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i'm gonna make one more post and take it out of maintenance mode
<foxbuntu> sorry I steped away
<superm1> and then you can see
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, were rebuilding mythbuntu
<laga> .org
<tgm4883_laptop> whoops, i guess that did sound strange
<foxbuntu> oh...well thanks anyways since I am gonna have pleanty of time putting the server up in the new data center
<foxbuntu> and I spent 6 hours rebuilding a SQL DB last night
<foxbuntu> and just got in from mowing the lawn
<laga> neighbors got a marching band.. they have their wedding-eve party
<laga> time for moar wine, kthx
<superm1> okay out of maintenance mode
<superm1> you guys can take a look now what i got together this past 2 hours
<jumpkick> whoa... just went live
<superm1> still missing several pages
<superm1> but most of drupal is configured now
<superm1> and i redid some of the theme CSS
<foxbuntu> superm1, what build do you want the server to be?
<foxbuntu> or does it matter?
<superm1> foxbuntu, at this point i'm not sure it will still matter, it will just need to be hosting CD images
<superm1> and possibly weekly builds
<foxbuntu> are you just gonna point the domain at that sub domain?
<jumpkick> we can fix the domain name if we can get someone to point the DNS
<superm1> well i dont have control of the domain yet, but the plan was that once i get DNS back, it can be pointed around
<superm1> i figured cdimages.mythbuntu.org can point at your box
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> and then www.mythbuntu.org will go to jumpkick's
<foxbuntu> anyone want to donate to the parts I need to purchase?
<foxbuntu> :)
<jumpkick> a CNAME record pointing mythbuntu.org and www.mythbuntu.org to mythbuntu.stacktrace.org
<jumpkick> should do it
<superm1> jumpkick, is your dns for stacktrace.org reliable :)
<foxbuntu> jumpkick, right, but I fear that the person we can't contact is the one controling it
<jumpkick> everydns.net is pretty reliable
<superm1> okay just makin sure
<foxbuntu> superm1, DNS isn't what you need to worry about
<jumpkick> I've used it for about 2 years
<jumpkick> foxbuntu: he needs to worry about DNS
<foxbuntu> no for down time
<foxbuntu> not*
<jumpkick> his current situation is largely unfixable without DNS
<jumpkick> if he gets Ben to point to everyDNS on an account he creates
<foxbuntu> public nameserver raerly go down becuase of how they are clustered together
<jumpkick> he can move sites whenever there's a hiccup
<foxbuntu> jumpkick, I understand all that, I build it for a living
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> superm1, as far as DNS goes the DC I am moving into has their own public nameserver they will let me use as well
<foxbuntu> nameservers
<jumpkick> foxbuntu: you have my sympathies...  BIND is a beast. :P
<foxbuntu> jumpkick, honestly, most enterprise servers for DNS don't use BIND
<foxbuntu> or if they do, they have some kind of appliance frontend for them
<jumpkick> foxbuntu: I know, I know... they use 'Windows Domain Name Service', right...
<foxbuntu> unforantly
<superm1> okay i just got ahold of ben dailey
<foxbuntu> yes?
<superm1> he said that he'll be back in town within an hour and can point the dns records wherever needed
<superm1> so i'll get an account set up at easydns
<superm1> and have him point there
<foxbuntu> superm1, i assume easydns is free
<superm1> er everydns
<jumpkick> http://www.everydns.net/ is free, if you give them a donation they let you manage more then 10 domains
<jumpkick> they operate 4 DNS servers, geographically distributed
<foxbuntu> superm1, thats fine to add to, but I can move it into the ISP's DNS Servers that have a 99.999% Uptime SLA on them
<superm1> foxbuntu, at least for the moment this will get mythbuntu.org back up *today*
<superm1> can move to other DNS servers in the near future then
<foxbuntu> superm1, I agree
<jumpkick> the everydns guys also run opendns.com
<foxbuntu> I was just mentioning it
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, there are 3 more pages on my webspace for you
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, you want to have edit writes
<superm1> and you can get them added?
<tgm4883_laptop> sure
<superm1> i'm sorting out a few more things over here
<tgm4883_laptop> whats my email set as?
<superm1> tgm4883 <thomas@weilandhomes.com>
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what i thought
<superm1> you should have just gotten a notification
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> this new xchat is nice
<superm1> in gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1> yea i like the logging it opens when you close xchat
<superm1> haven't found anything else new yet though
<tgm4883_laptop> the name notification is new
<superm1> jumpkick, " please use an A record instead -- the delegation records for "mythbuntu.org" interfere with the use of a CNAME (rfc1034 section 3.6.2)"
<tgm4883_laptop> im not able to get alerts when you say something in the old version
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you say my name
<jumpkick> oh, cname is probably just in the same domain
<superm1> well the cname worked for www.mythbuntu.org
<jumpkick> use 208.78.101.139
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, it's going to take me a few minutes, i haven't used drupal before
<superm1> just not mythbuntu.org
<jumpkick> with an A record
<superm1> okay
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, what you will be doing is clicking on create new content
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what i thought
<tgm4883_laptop> but it only lets me do an image
<superm1> that's probably a permision problem
<superm1> give me a moment
<superm1> it didn't make you administrator too then i guess
<tgm4883_laptop> guess not
<superm1> try now
<tgm4883_laptop> much better
<jumpkick> superm1: if you are doing DNS now, I should put a proper vhost on the apache server
<tgm4883_laptop> now i can do a page
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, right
<superm1> jumpkick, ben will switch the dns over in an hour or so
<superm1> but yes probably a good idea
<jumpkick> k
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, okay so the deal with how this editing works in drupal, its a full html editor mode
<superm1> i usually just end up using <h2> and <h3> tags for headings
<superm1> and keeping fonts the same otherwise
<tgm4883_laptop> so i can just insert the source?
<superm1> yes and no
<superm1> you'll need to preview it first
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> dont submit it until you think its good
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> also you need to click menu settings when you're ready to preview or submit
<superm1> give the page the proper title
<superm1> and parent item "Primary Items" if it should show up at the top of the page
<tgm4883_laptop> lol, yep, the preview looks totally f-ed
<superm1> then click URL path settings and give it a friendly name
<superm1> like the about page
<superm1> i put
<superm1> about
<superm1> so mythbuntu.org/about then points there
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> i have a feeling the top is going to break still like it did last time i fixed the CSS on this theme, so try not to use very long page titles
<superm1> something short, one or two words
<superm1> like "Helping Out"
<superm1> or "Download ISO"
<foxbuntu> superm1, we could put the repo over on my server too, when that comes online
<superm1> foxbuntu, well if launchpad includes repo signing, just using that will work
<superm1> but i'm not sure if they will include that
<foxbuntu> superm1, well, what ever we need, i will have a full access box in the rack
<superm1> okay cool
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'd like to do the backups onto it
<superm1> and have it rsync the web directory
<jumpkick> superm1: vhost alias is put in and I just tried with editing my hosts file
<superm1> and sql database
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> foxbuntu, that way if something goes down here with jumpkick for some reason, then we can just flip the dns over to it
<superm1> and have the site up there
<foxbuntu> well I think I am going to put at least a 2nd drive in it to do a RAID-1 to start with
<foxbuntu> and dual NIC's bonded
<foxbuntu> and if we can raise some donation money perhaps upgrade to a real server and not a desktop
<foxbuntu> actually
<jumpkick> foxbuntu: are you running virtualmin?
<foxbuntu> jumpkick, nope
<jumpkick> I can push a backup of the entire virtual server to another server
<jumpkick> or I can just have virtualmin back it up locally
<foxbuntu> superm1, I need to perhaps call in another favor
<superm1> what's that?
<foxbuntu> I might be able to get a used Compaq Proliant Server
<foxbuntu> free
<superm1> well wouldn't argue that :)
<foxbuntu> it would be slower than this box, but it would be server hardware
<foxbuntu> and I could get upgraded parts for it over time
<jumpkick> I can push the back-up remotely on a schedule, if I have a destination server + SSH login
<foxbuntu> I can work that out
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, the page looks good in preview, the URL path is set to "gettinginvolved", i dont see no parent item or menu settings though
<superm1> okay submit it, and then give me a sec and maybe you need more permissoins
<superm1> it's really weird these aren't default
<tgm4883_laptop> lol, figures, my zap2it subscription runs out on the 25th
<superm1> try to edit now
<superm1> you should hopefully have the permission back
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, funny thing is, mine runs out on the 1st anyways...
<jumpkick> superm1: when you are harvesting from google cache you might want to kill off the the bit right after the URL that does keyword highlighting
<jumpkick> save you cleaning up pages later
<superm1> jumpkick, yea i've been manually cleaning them up.  that would have been what we call "smart"
<jumpkick> dough!
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, got it worked out
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, there is some wacky mouse over on that page
<superm1> you made
<tgm4883_laptop> i just selected the mythbuntu text from the google cache and selected view selected source
<tgm4883_laptop> where at?
<superm1> mouse over the link
<tgm4883_laptop> this link https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu.
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> should that just be https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> thats how google cache had it (the first way)
<superm1> the google cache was a bit aged
<foxbuntu> superm1, the HTML 404 error for the site is all messed up
<foxbuntu> http://mythbuntu.stacktrace.org/badpage
<foxbuntu> to see what I mean
<superm1> woah yuck.
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> nobody look at my getting involved page right now
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, um there are two?
<foxbuntu> lmao
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont want to talk about it lol
<superm1> well do you have the proper rights to fix it....?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, good job making sure people Get Involved
<superm1> foxbuntu, that is because there is no left column
<superm1> on the 404 page
<superm1> this theme is highly dependent on there being at least two columns on every page
<foxbuntu> ah...
<tgm4883_laptop> thats right foxbuntu, i want more developers
<superm1> as for how to fix it...
<superm1> yea um
* tgm4883_laptop needs more cowbell
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, how many more things need to fit up on top
<superm1> i need to try to resize the buttons
<superm1> since its getting close
<superm1> it can't be more than i'd say like 2 more?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats probably it
<tgm4883_laptop> i noticed you already have the auto build pages
<superm1> because we had it go all the way across before
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> well they aren't accurate though
<tgm4883_laptop> let me check the cache again
<superm1> a lot of the stuff up here isn't accurate
<tgm4883_laptop> well its a good start though
<tgm4883_laptop> err, restart
<superm1> haha yes
<tgm4883_laptop> it looks like we had a home button on the old site
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe thats what filled it
<superm1> is that it though?
<superm1> i swear there was at least one more beside that
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik
<tgm4883_laptop>     * Home
<tgm4883_laptop>     * About Mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop>     * Download Mythbuntu ISO Image
<tgm4883_laptop>     * Mythbuntu Screenshots
<tgm4883_laptop>     * Mythbuntu Support
<tgm4883_laptop>     * Weekly MythTV Build Repository
<tgm4883_laptop>     * Weekly MythTV Build Support/FAQ
<superm1> that's a really old cache
<tgm4883_laptop> the bottom 2 are sub categories
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> if you can get the cache of the announce page
<superm1> that has the alpha 3 announce
<tgm4883_laptop> well it says august 3rd
<superm1> it was the last big update that got pulled
<superm1> really...
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<foxbuntu> superm1, I will catch you later...gl with the rebuild.
<superm1> well then maybe it was just really long words
<superm1> thanks foxbuntu
<superm1> cya
<tgm4883_laptop> looks pretty good to me
<superm1> so you dont think we should have a home button then?
<tgm4883_laptop> we could
<tgm4883_laptop> wouldn't hurt
<superm1> well put it in
<superm1> see how it looks
<superm1> at worst, you know what we can do...... this will blow your mind......... "take it out"
<superm1> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> in
<tgm4883_laptop> looks better in there i think
<superm1> Main?
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<superm1> not Home?
<tgm4883_laptop> i forgot
<tgm4883_laptop> dont know what i was thinking
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> better now
<superm1> well i'd have one complaint that i dont think is resolvable
<superm1> it doesnt get a green tint
<superm1> when you click it
<tgm4883_laptop> i can never find the login button
<superm1> for this?
<tgm4883_laptop> the Home button?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<superm1> its not there
<superm1> the login button is hidden
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> where at?
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.stacktrace.org/user
<superm1> i think
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a pi sign in the corner?
<tgm4883_laptop> which will take me to mozarts ghost
<superm1> i dont think so :)
<superm1> you can add one if it make you feel better though
<tgm4883_laptop> 10 points to anyone who knows what movie that is from
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, now whats the problem with the home button?
<superm1> "The Net"?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> somebodies a googler
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> do i not get my 10 pts still?
<tgm4883_laptop> now you dont get a green tint on the home button?
<superm1> na
<tgm4883_laptop> you can have 7.4635 points
<superm1> wouldn't 6.85841 make more sense?
<tgm4883_laptop> is the whole button supposed to tint green?
<tgm4883_laptop> no arguing with the officials
<tgm4883_laptop> you now only get 3.1459 points
<superm1> haha
<superm1> not even 3.14159?
<superm1> man
<tgm4883_laptop> none of the buttons tint for me
<superm1> well click them
<tgm4883_laptop> arg, i forgot the 1
<superm1> anything but home
<tgm4883_laptop> ohhhhh
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<tgm4883_laptop> pretty
<tgm4883_laptop> probably how the home button is setup
<tgm4883_laptop> as it points to <front>
<superm1> oh right
<superm1> oh well.
<tgm4883_laptop> arg i broke it
<tgm4883_laptop> you would have to stick the main page at a node
<superm1> woah the breadcrumb bar is gone
<superm1> its not a big deal
<superm1> just put it back how it was :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i didn't change anything about that
<tgm4883_laptop> is it not on the other pages too
<superm1> hm
<superm1> i dunno how that broke...
<tgm4883_laptop> must be for certain pages, because I still get it when i go into the menus page
<tgm4883_laptop> it dissapears for home though
<superm1> well then maybe we dont need that home button after all
<superm1> if that is right there
<tgm4883_laptop> check now
<superm1> yea i guess that works fine
<superm1> i'm wondering if its worth moving the automatic weekly stuff to primary headings
<superm1> with all this extra space
<tgm4883_laptop> could try
<tgm4883_laptop> so you did get ahold of ben dailey and hes going to transfer the domain?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> and things are all set on everydns
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> so 24-48 hours were back in business
<superm1> oops can you help me unpublish all the stuff on the front page
<superm1> you should be able to
<superm1> all the images
<superm1> just hit edit and go to the bottom
<tgm4883_laptop> whoops
<superm1> and uncheck promote to front page
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> im on it
<superm1> same thing i did before too
<superm1> i'm not used to the image import :)
<tgm4883_laptop> oh wait
<tgm4883_laptop> i cant edit front page
<superm1> you can't edit the items on it?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<superm1> erk. ok sec
<tgm4883_laptop> wait
<tgm4883_laptop> nm
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<superm1> it says you can edit image
<superm1> okay yea
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont see a promote to frontpage thing
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you want me to change the parent item
<superm1> Na
<superm1> okay then you do need one more permission i guess
<superm1> one sec
<superm1> hm um
<superm1> i dont see anything about promoting
<superm1> okay well i'll fix the rest of them thehn
<superm1> DaveMorris, hey
<DaveMorris> hjey
<superm1> we've got 1/3 good news
<DaveMorris> go on
<superm1> ben dailey is gonna transfer the dns over
<superm1> and tgm4883 and i are hammering away at getting the site on jumpkic's server
<superm1> almost done rebuilding the whole thing
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<DaveMorris> so I've got a spare 40GB on one of my disks, and I was thinking of putting an encrypted file system there, but what should I srote on it
<tgm4883_laptop> a spell checker
<tgm4883_laptop> j/k
<superm1> lol
<jumpkick> superm1, tgm4883_laptop: missing torrents on the download page
<jumpkick> otherwise looking good
<superm1> jumpkick, yea i need to recover the old URL from them
<superm1> hopefully they are still alive
<DaveMorris> so when is the site due to be back up?
<superm1> tonight
<tgm4883_laptop> monday at the latest
<tgm4883_laptop> according to what all the dns people tell me
<superm1> well the whois switchover should be pretty immediate should it not?
<jumpkick> superm1: depends on the time-to-live on the records (TTL)....
<jumpkick> let me check it
<tgm4883_laptop> well were pointing the mythbuntu.org at a new site, and from what im told that reverberates through all the dns servers and takes about 24-48 hours
<superm1> ah
<jumpkick> TTL is 3600s (or 1 hour for the humans out there)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, 2 things were missing
<tgm4883_laptop> the torrents
<jumpkick> at least I think it is
<tgm4883_laptop> and when we announce a release we usually put the link to the bug tracker in there
<superm1> well the old announce message is missing too then :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> want it?
<superm1> i dont know how to inject it in
<tgm4883_laptop> its in the cache
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> as of many days ago
<DaveMorris> it can take upto 14 days for dns entry to propgate to all servers, but should be done to 90% within around 12hrs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-19
<DaveMorris> it's also on the ubuntu or ubuntu-uk planet
<DaveMorris> whats the ip of the new machine?  You setting email back up on this one?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://mythbuntu.stacktrace.org/
<jumpkick>  DaveMorris: 208.78.101.139, it is not configured to do mail
<tgm4883_laptop> 208.78.101.139
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> beat me to it
<DaveMorris> you guys creating my account on it again?
<tgm4883_laptop> sure
<superm1> DaveMorris, it seems we can't send mail out, so what account name do you want?
<superm1> tgm4883, see if you have perm
<DaveMorris> davemorris ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1> if not i'll add the perm for you
<tgm4883_laptop> although i dont know davemorris's email
<DaveMorris> david.morris@greenacre.no-ip.com
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, your in there
<DaveMorris> password?
<tgm4883_laptop> i told it to notify you, but it probably wont
<DaveMorris> also whats the url for logining in?
* DaveMorris prefers the new look and feel
<superm1> brb
<DaveMorris> where is the info about the alapha3 on the site?  Or is it not there yet?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what we were talking about
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 wants to put it in there from awhile ago
<tgm4883_laptop> so im not sure how thats going to be handleld
<DaveMorris> the testing howto page I wrote also seems to be missing
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 knew there was something missing
<DaveMorris> was linked to from the 'getting Involved' page
<tgm4883_laptop> but we couldn't find it
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, is it this page
<tgm4883_laptop> http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:Ir-FW0B0VQMJ:www.mythbuntu.org/testingreporting+mythbuntu.org+testing&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=us&strip=1
<DaveMorris> yep looks right
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<DaveMorris> what about alpha3 release notes?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<DaveMorris> and torrent files?
<superm1> well how do we inject the alpha 3 stuff in without messing up the date i wonder
<DaveMorris> put the date back on the server :P
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i wonder if i can just edit the date
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, testingandreporting is there, but not really
<tgm4883_laptop> I dont know why its not showing up under getting involved
<superm1> yea there is a "Authored on" option
<superm1> give me a link for alpha 3 notes
<superm1> and i'll try to inject them
<tgm4883_laptop> http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:Vkh1xJ_fzCIJ:www.mythbuntu.org/node/44+mythbuntu.org/&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=us&strip=1
<tgm4883_laptop> alpha3?
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 it was linked from the howto word in 'For More information vistin the testing howto.' under testing on the getting invovled pahed
* DaveMorris my typing is poor this evening
<tgm4883_laptop> ok sec
<tgm4883_laptop> i thought it would show up in the green area
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, change the bugs link to https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/7.10/
<superm1> ok
<superm1> any old stuff with the text for alpha 2 by chance too
<superm1> i can inject in :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> you want alpha 1 too?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> that'd be great
<superm1> DaveMorris, you spelled your title wrong in your post :)
<DaveMorris> well I've blogged about the site been back now and the alpah3, so it'll be in facebook and planet ubuntu-uk shortley
<tgm4883_laptop> alpha1   http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:oxTIoOpFmJ4J:www.mythbuntu.org/node/10+mythbuntu.org/&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=us&strip=1
<DaveMorris> thanks
<DaveMorris> where did you see it then superm1?
<superm1> your blog?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> how did you know I'd posted so quickly?
<superm1> haha
<superm1> google
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 knows all and sees all
<superm1> that too
<tgm4883_laptop> he's like santa
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, no...I am like Santa, the fat jolly guy
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, superm1, i was able to pull the alpha 2 data from the rss feed
<tgm4883_laptop> worked out pretty well
<superm1> sweet okay i just injected alpha 1 data
<superm1> i'm really happy this sneaky sneaky method works :)
<tgm4883_laptop> im going to put it on my web space, then you can pull it off
<DaveMorris> you guys want/need me to do auto backing up of it via ssh?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, grab it
<superm1> DaveMorris, foxbuntu is going to set up a mirror server that we can flip the DNS if something goes wrong as well as host the CD images at, but a second backup will never hurt :)
<DaveMorris> well mine will just download it to my backup server but I can't host traffic off my adsl
<DaveMorris> are we gonna set the email stuff backup again?
<superm1> yes, but we need a server to handle the MX
<superm1> i've never done that before
<foxbuntu> superm1, I can do that
<superm1> foxbuntu, can we make yours
<superm1> good
<DaveMorris> I run my own email server sitting of my adsl, so that can be a backup mx but I've not set one of those up before
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, couple things you need to cleanup in the alpha 3 press release (probably other alpha's too).  Remove the link to the iso's on mythbuntu.org, and either fix the link to the md5sum, or put it on the server
<superm1> good call
<tgm4883_laptop> I need to move the bugs into the 7.10 series
<foxbuntu> DaveMorris, I can work out all the DNS settings for the site
<foxbuntu> superm1, do we want an offical Mail server?
<DaveMorris> I was regarding the mail side of things, before hand we had email address which would forward on to other accounts
<superm1> foxbuntu, you mean something better than the forwarding method?
<foxbuntu> superm1, yes
<foxbuntu> superm1, I could build that as well
<superm1> well i'm quite indifferent, since i aggregate it in gmail
<superm1> up to other people
<superm1> and then my two gmail accts then aggregate in t-bird
<DaveMorris> I don't mind as I'll only forward it to my main account and spoof the address from thunderbird
<superm1> okay one more post is missing
<superm1> the initial announce post
<superm1> oh wait
<superm1> its at tgm4883 's link
<superm1> good
<superm1> i can't believe that we rebuilt the entire site from cached google data and just redoing the theme.  good job guys :)
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, your testingandreporting is linked now
<tgm4883_laptop> although i think the way i did it is wrong, it works
<tgm4883_laptop> so if someone wants to go in and fix that they can
<tgm4883_laptop> this is how i did it <a href="../../testingandreporting">
<tgm4883_laptop> howto</a>
<DaveMorris> works for me, but I brought it onto one line
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, i dont know why it did that on mine
<foxbuntu> superm1, you want to set me up with an account to post to the site?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i thought you didn't want one :)
<foxbuntu> no, said I would pass on the clean up
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i see how it is
<tgm4883_laptop> so beautiful
* tgm4883_laptop tears up
<superm1> foxbuntu, what email address to register you under?
<foxbuntu> nick.fox@mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883_laptop> not that email works
<superm1> odd way to relay the message but yes, what tgm4883 said
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i didn't set DaveMorris up with any permissions besides the defaults
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, the permissions i set you for are inherited by all new users
<superm1> its the "authenticated users" group
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<superm1> so foxbuntu what address tehn
<foxbuntu> nick.fox@mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883_laptop> whats interesting is i think i can add to those permissions
<superm1> no foxbuntu
<superm1> what email address
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<foxbuntu> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> being that mythbuntu.org doesn't have email yet
<foxbuntu> it will soon though
<foxbuntu> and thats the one I want in my profile
<superm1> well change your address after it does
<superm1> we need something valid right now
<foxbuntu> fine
<foxbuntu> nickj.fox@gmail.com
<superm1> foxbuntu, hopefully you get the info about the new account, but DaveMorris and tgm4883 didn't so i dunno if you will.  login right now same user name and password as your irc account
<superm1> so foxbuntu/foxbuntu
<superm1> change it as soon as you log in
<foxbuntu> where is the login page?
<DaveMorris> /user
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> everyone asks that
<tgm4883_laptop> (including me)
<DaveMorris> well you try /login but it dosen't work
<tgm4883_laptop> lol, i did that too
<superm1> i would add a login link but it seems kinda pointless now :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> we should sign laga up, then when he asks, say the link is right on the front page
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> well but we're all gonna be logged in all the time
<superm1> so i think its kinda moot to add the link?
<tgm4883_laptop> exactly
<tgm4883_laptop> we dont add a link
<foxbuntu> but I need a link
<tgm4883_laptop> but we tell him it's there
<DaveMorris> superm1: I created a facebook group for mythbuntu
* foxbuntu is very lazy
<superm1> DaveMorris, really?
<superm1> neat
<tgm4883_laptop> it would be like gluing a quarter to the classroom floor
<DaveMorris> mythbuntu is so web 2.0
<DaveMorris> I also invited you
<tgm4883_laptop> now we just need a 24/7 webcam of the server
<DaveMorris> I don't know anyone elses facebook details so I couldn't invite you
* tgm4883_laptop feels discriminated against for not getting an invite.  Nevermind the fact that he doesn't have a facebook account
<DaveMorris> my g/f moaned about my facebook account, as I've set it up to pull in my blog, twitter, flickr, google shared rss stuff and my dugged stories
<DaveMorris> rather than me playing stupid games etc
<superm1> its more like a centralized aggregation area then :)
* tgm4883_laptop can't get a facebook account because then his GF would make fun of him.  Because he made fun of her for her myspace account
<tgm4883_laptop> i swear, if this fruit fly tries to fly up my nose one more time, there is going to be hell to pay
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, record it and post it on youtube when you go crzy over the fly
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<superm1> okay anything else that is needed on the site now?
<superm1> or is that it
<tgm4883_laptop> i think its good
<superm1> whew that only took what, 5 hours :)
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> 2 weeks and 5 hours
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i'm glad its up.  laga will be happy if tomorrow morning he comes over and doesnt have to complain
<tgm4883_laptop> oh no, what will laga complain about?
<superm1> well maybe he'll get the trunk packages fixed
<superm1> :)
<laga> i heard that
<tgm4883_laptop> dont worry laga, im working on it
<tgm4883_laptop> http://pastebin.com/m4ac6c331
<tgm4883_laptop> @laga^
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll have more later
<laga> um
<laga> thanks
<laga> -.-
<foxbuntu> superm1, more great news!
<laga> add "loud neighbours at 3:00 am" to the list
<laga> i'm trying to get some sleep
<laga> ttyl
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<superm1> foxbuntu, ?
<foxbuntu> I got that other server
<superm1> night laga
<superm1> lol tgm4883_laptop
<superm1> foxbuntu, which other server?
<superm1> the ocmpzq?
<foxbuntu> yea
<superm1> funny you understood that
<foxbuntu> Compaq
<superm1> i didn't
<foxbuntu> superm1, similar to this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Compaq-Proliant-1850R-Xeon-500-Mhz-512-MB_W0QQitemZ120151958584QQihZ002QQcategoryZ56102QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<superm1> nice a little beast there then
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> old but should work nicely
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, we should change the topic
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i was going to wait until mythbuntu.org itself was alive
<foxbuntu> good idea
<tgm4883_laptop> no, we need up to the second updates!
<tgm4883_laptop> or when its back up should work too
<superm1> because some stuff on there like weekly builds will only start to work when the mythbuntu.org domain lives
<superm1> well i'll consider it
<superm1> give me 2 minutes to decide
<tgm4883_laptop> you have 15 seconds
<superm1> hey who is admin in this channel again :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, that seems like a pretty strange amount of time, what you surfin the porno again?
<superm1> no i'm testing the backup script i wrote
<superm1> that builds a tgz
<superm1> with the sql dump
<superm1> and the web directory
<foxbuntu> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
* tgm4883_laptop sees the shadow of the ban hammer over his head
<superm1> okay i'll update it with the current site
<foxbuntu> superm1, the website sent me the account notification
<superm1> but not until the backup script works
<superm1> good, i installed sendmail on the box
<superm1> so i assumed it would
<foxbuntu> lmao
<foxbuntu> you didn't have sendmail on there before?
<superm1> nope
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> yeah, i got email too
<tgm4883_laptop> apparently, i can be bigger, harder and longer with this herbal suppliment
<foxbuntu> guess what...you need an SMTP program to use email!
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont think i got the same email as foxbuntu
<superm1> okay script works
<superm1> how often should these backups go you say?
<foxbuntu> my email tells me about an herbal suppliment...but I don't think it has anything to do with that
<tgm4883_laptop> every 7.5 seconds
<foxbuntu> every 7 days
<superm1> k well on saturday's then
<superm1> at 8 PM from now on
<foxbuntu> yay for backups
<tgm4883_laptop> PST or EST or GMT?
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> my time
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> SMT
<superm1> lol
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> yes
* tgm4883_laptop goes to set his watch
<tgm4883_laptop> is that + or - how many hours?
<superm1> well the backup just happened 10 minutes ago
<superm1> so
<superm1> figure it out from that
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<foxbuntu> so its +10 Mins
<tgm4883_laptop> lets see.......its 6:11 here..........and it happened 10 minutes ago...........carry the 1
<tgm4883_laptop> ...........
<tgm4883_laptop> .........
<tgm4883_laptop> yay for backups
<superm1> they will happen weekly
<foxbuntu> catch you later guys
<foxbuntu> gotta run
<superm1> cya
<superm1> okay so tgm4883 what plugin is next for you?
<superm1> @schedule chicago
<ubotu> Schedule for America/Chicago: 20 Aug 17:00: Forum Council meeting | 21 Aug 10:00: Kernel Team | 22 Aug 07:00: Edubuntu | 22 Aug 15:00: Xubuntu Developers | 23 Aug 10:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 27 Aug 10:00: Screencast Team
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv:: Website is temporarily up at http://mythbuntu.stacktrace.org.  Expect to see it revived at http://www.mythbuntu.org in the near future as well  :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV "
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<bendailey> ping superm1
<bendailey> Daviey?
<bendailey> anyone available?
<bendailey> tgm4883?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<bendailey> did I see that you can now get to mythbuntu.org again?
<tgm4883_laptop> kinda
<tgm4883_laptop> not yet though
<tgm4883_laptop> not directly to mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883_laptop> http://mythbuntu.stacktrace.org/
<bendailey> ok I just made the DNS changes about 10 minutes ago
<bendailey> can you see what mythbuntu.org is resolving to for you?
<tgm4883_laptop> (198.247.173.233
<bendailey> ok hopefully DNS won't take long to propagate
<tgm4883_laptop> Yay, mythbuntu.org is back up
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, want to change the topic again?
<bendailey> good deal mythbuntu.org is now resolving for you?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<bendailey> great
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<laga> superm1: btw, care to give OP to other people, too?
<bendailey> superm1
<laga> hey bendailey
<laga> thanks for updating the dns records
<cornell> I'm trying to load data from a previous install into a new install of mythtv.  The person and chanid's are different.  I think that I need to update these two in the old data, so they'll match the new. I think I need to load recordedcredits and recorded.  Can anyone confirm this?
<Rimers> hi guys, finaly got the time to finish my installation of mythtv with lirc and lcd running as it should, only have one major problem with my imon pad remote im trying to solve atm
<Rimers> anyone else have the imon-pad remote? I cant get it to use the pad as buttons as it seems to have several settings for up its very hard to hit the same spot again and actualy get it to accept i pressed up on the remote
<laga> um
<laga> try #mythtv-users or the lirc mailing list or so
<Rimers> when i test with a irw i can see that if i try 15-20 times that i can hit up 1-2 times witch is not really fun any more
<dablitz> hello channel
<laga> hello dablitz
<dablitz> can i get some help scanning cable channels
<Rimers> hi dablitz
<laga> Rimers: talk to the lirc people then if it's their driver
<dablitz> i have installed the kubuntu packages
<laga> dablitz: not from me i'm afraid. try #mythtv-users
<dablitz> ok thanks
<Rimers> dablitz: what card are you using?
<dablitz> i have a mecruty analog tv tuner
<Rimers> gimme a sec and ill check if i have the info somwhere
<laga> dablitz: why do you need to scan? just use zap2it
<dablitz> ok zap2it will give me my channel numbers as well, I thought it was just for the guide information
<dablitz> ok i will do that
<dablitz> bbiab
<Rimers> hmm same answer from here, i just seem to be too slow to search for it
<superm1> bendailey, i'm here
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv:: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV "
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<Kenzu> hey
<Kenzu> how do I install on software raid5?
<superm1> foxbuntu, you here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-11
<FPSDavid> yo
<FPSDavid> Is it a common issue for opening up the Guide to freeze the entire frontend?
<laga> http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/229949
<laga> maybe you're affected by that bug, but it shouldn't freeze completely
<FPSDavid> well, liveTV keeps going (i can hear the audio and see the preview box) but i cant get out of the guide once i open it
<FPSDavid> that looks like the problem
<FPSDavid> i just updated everything last night though, not fixed
<Anusien> So I enabled the VNC service but it doesn't seem to be running now (not in the services list, can't VNC in).  Is there a package that allows me to log in on the same xsession that's on the desktop?
<tgm4883_laptop> Anusien, VNC
<tgm4883_laptop> but IIRC, you have to restart gdm
<Anusien> I had it working earlier when it was on the default xfce install
<Anusien> You mean restart gdm and then run vncserver or run vncserver then run gdm?
<tgm4883_laptop> restart gdm, the vncserver should start when gdm starts
<Anusien> ah
<Anusien> how can I verify?  I don't see vncserver in the services list for one thing
<tgm4883_laptop> you could VNC into the machine
<tgm4883_laptop> "ps aux" should work too
<Anusien> I meant more that that will work :P
<Anusien> just start a new x session to restart gdm?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Anusien> Thanks for all your help.  Will give that a shot
<Anusien> err, why gdm?  I really should have asked before typing that
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a trade secret
<tgm4883_laptop> I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you
<Anusien> :P "Not loading gnome display manager, it's not the default windows manager"
<Anusien> yeah, rebooted the whole machine and still no VNC
<Anusien> Turns out the answer is to run x11vnc manually for some reason
<gregL> laga: I seen in the log of mythtv-users you were asking who the guy was that wanted the trunk build.. That would be me...
<laga> cool :)
<laga> sorry, but i forgot your name and was too lazy to look in the logs ;)
<laga> well, trunk is built now
<laga> mythplugins is missing, but i'll fix that tonight
<gregL> ok, Thanks...I get lazy sometimes myself....Thanks for doing this...
<gregL> I have a fresh hard drive with a fresh install just waiting..I just need to put it in the box..
<laga> nice :)
<laga> trunk is still too scary for me
<laga> although i'd love to try the h264 improvements
<laga> (possibly needs janne's updated ffmpeg merge patch)
<gregL> Yeah,I have an hard drive swap system here..I can change a hard drive in a few minutes...So if i mess it up it's no big deal...There is quite a few guys in #hdpvr that i hope can point me in the right direction if i have a problem...
<gregL> I will wait till the plugins are done, then i will give it a go...
<brewmaster> anyone have trouble downloading a movie video's plot into mythtv?  the changed mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878634 makes sense, but didn't work...
<laga> gregL: i've uploaded a (supposedly) fixed mythplugins build. it'll take a while to build
<gregL> laga:Thanks for the effort..
<laga> gregL: humpf, i need to upload another build.
<gregL> laga: no problem..I am doing a fresh install of mythtv....I really wish i could do this stuff myself...For some reason i have a tough time compiling....More than likely because i can't get the configure right.
<laga> looks like i'm having a hard time, too ;)
<thedarkon> has anyone have a problem with nvidia and opengl going black screen?
<Tuv0k> nope
<thedarkon> do u use opengl?
<Tuv0k> I use the beta nvidia drivers, lol, of course
<Tuv0k> ppl actually opt out of opengl?
<thedarkon> well will they work on mythbuntu
<Tuv0k> never said they did not
<thedarkon> i use opengl
<thedarkon> and using 173.1.14
<imat007> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 and I compiled mythtv v21 from source, it works except, I have to manually start backend.  I have 2 users, mythtv and my main login.  I am unable to log in to mysql when I use mythtv user, but if I switch to my main login I can do so.  Does any one know if I might have missed some permission to grant to user mythtv?
<laga> imat007: try #mythtv-users
<laga> imat007: this channel is mostly for people who are running the packages
<imat007> it is not listed in the IRC channels ..
<laga>  type
<laga>  /join #mythtv-users
<imat007> join #mythtv-users
<imat007> I entered that but it echoes back my command, I don't see #mythtv-users when I type /LIST
<imat007> I will try the mysql channel if it exists ..
<imat007> thx for help
<tgm4883_laptop> did you try
<tgm4883_laptop>  /join #mythtv-users
<tgm4883_laptop> as in with the /
<imat007> I see my mistake, thx a lot , I can now see the channel ..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-12
<dwfstarband> hi, ive just got the mplayer port working on my wii, and am trying to figure out how to direct it towards the shared files on my mythbackend
<dwfstarband> i can see the share on my xp computer under \\server-name\recordings
<dwfstarband> the example configure shows things like mms://vipnrj.yacast.net/nrj_webtv03 and smb://user:password@192.168.69.131/write/a.avi
<dwfstarband> i tried smb://server-name/recordings/ and smb://server-name/recordings/filename.mpg and smb://name:password@192.168.0.2/recordings/
<dwfstarband> not getting it to work though, anyone know the propper network address for the share? thank you for your help
<rhpot1991> HDHR for $138 if anyone gets newegg's email
<darthanubis> I do
<darthanubis> that doe snot sound cheap
<rhpot1991> its $30 off of their normally low price
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815327005&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL081208&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL081208-_-VideoDevices-_-L5B-_-15327005
<dwfstarband> rhpot, do you know the share address?
<darthanubis> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116015
<darthanubis> I only do internal cards
<rhpot1991> dwfstarband: do you have any other boxes around to try it on?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: thats all well and good, but thats not a dual HD card that works very easily
<darthanubis> hmm
<darthanubis> looking for one now
<rhpot1991> hvr 1800 will work OOB on intrepid, but doesn't currently
<darthanubis> intrepid can't get here fast enough
<darthanubis> will intrepid have mythtv .22?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, lets revise that...the HVR1800 sort of works oob in intrepid, the support is there but only beta atm
<hads> 0.22 doesn't have a release date yet.
<darthanubis> thought so
<dwfstarband> not really, i have the backend, my xp, wifes xp, and the wii, my xp is dual boot, but i havent used ubuntu in a bit with it
<dwfstarband> oh, i have linux on my ds as well, if its something i can do from the command line
<rhpot1991> dwfstarband: just go to your xp box and do \\IP_OF_MYTHTV_BOX
<dwfstarband> do that where?
<rhpot1991> find your share, then you should be able to smb://same_ip/share
<rhpot1991> on the wii
<rhpot1991> in the address bar of my computer
<rhpot1991> or anywhere similiar
<darthanubis> Cons: Setup is dirt simple with EyeTV on OS X but Linux requires some more monkeying. Requires a wired Ethernet connection to your network but will work with wireless devices that are connected to that network with a wireless hub. A web interface would be nice instead of the raw command line interface to set stuff up and maybe show some screen grabs so you know what to expect when you scan for channels!
<darthanubis> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16815327005
<dwfstarband> ok that works fine on xp, so it should work for the wii as well, ill try again, i can do multiple configurations so im doing a couple at a time and trying them out, it will be really cool if i can watch myth recordings on my wii
<dwfstarband> should i use something before it like smb:// ? and what is the difference between the direction the // or \\ are pointing?
<rhpot1991> \\ is windows, smb:// is *nix way
<rhpot1991> honestly not sure what you want there, I assume your following some sort of instructions telling you what?
<dwfstarband> so i should just have the pointing the same as the sample configuration then?
<rhpot1991> dwfstarband: got a link for where you found this at?
<dwfstarband> sure just a sec
<dwfstarband> http://ronwarez.com/mplayerwii/
<rhpot1991> thanks, I'll check it out at some point
<dwfstarband> ok, you got a wii?
<rhpot1991> yep
<dwfstarband> got the homebrew channel?
<rhpot1991> perhaps :)
<dwfstarband> ok, cool, if i cant figure it out ill check back later, maybe by then you will have played with it a little
<quentusrex> What's the difference between mythbuntu and ubuntu plus mythtv?
<thedarkone> can mythbuntu play dvd iso?
<foxbuntu_vm> thedarkone, yes...you need to add the iso file type as I recell but it should be able to do it
<DogBoy> yes it can do it
<DogBoy> I forget if I had to do anything special but it couldn't have been too hard
<thedarkone> cool
<DogBoy> I think you need the dvd module for one
<tgm4883_laptop> you will need mythvideo that is ll
<tgm4883_laptop> all
<tgm4883_laptop> you don't need libdvdcss2
<DogBoy> ah
<DogBoy> that sounds right
<thedarkone> can mythmusic write a audio cd?
<darthanubis> can cutlist be generated from .nuv records now?
<darthanubis> lossless Olymipics is getting out of hand
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-13
<dherman> does anyone know how I can get libfaad to compile into the trunk?
<q_a_z_steve> Can someone help me with arccos? I've heard dd_rescue can work through this?
<rhpot1991> dd_rescue /dev/dvd /wherever/youwant/your.iso /wherever/youwant/your.iso.log
<rhpot1991> let it run for a while, when its only choking on errors you can ^c it and your iso should be good
<rhpot1991> it will skip errors and come back to them later, and if you ^c you can resume if you made the log
<q_a_z_steve> cool
<tv_> Can anyone tell me why I get only a blue screen with mythbuntu when playing HD content?  I think it's my intel 915 video but I am not sure what the correct fix is... all I can find is old fixes for Feisty and earlier... what's the fix for the latest mythbuntu?
<superm1> tv_, generally not enough video ram is being allocated
<superm1> tv_, there may be xorg parameters to control this or bios settings
<tv_> superm1, thanks... I am trying to update the system bios now... it's a bit old... if that doesn't work I will see how much ram is currently allocated in the bios configuration... finally I will try the different XORG settings.
<Belboz99> Hey all
<Belboz99> anyone know if there's a quick way to get either an NVidia MX400 or an ATI Radeon 7000 to display at 1920x1080 on an LCD TV?
<Belboz99> I know it works with the Radeon 7000, it did when I first installed, and for about 3 months after, but then it broke with an update or something
<Belboz99> the Nvidia I never had any luck with, but apparently there was a bug preventing nvidia-settings from maintaining a decent resolution
<teprrr> hi, can anyone say if there's some reason why mplayer is used instead of internal player per default for playing videos?
<superm1> nothing we did to force that
<superm1> its how upstream mythtv distributes it
<teprrr> hmm, and mythtv devels say that internal has been default for a long time or so :)
<superm1> hmm interesting.
<superm1> was this an upgrade install?
<superm1> or an addon to an existing backend etc?
<teprrr> not an upgrade, clean installation, though iirc I used alternative cd to make the base system and then installed mythbuntu metapackage
<superm1> well that would give the same result at least
<laga> it's not the default for some file types AFAIK
<teprrr> ah, seemed to be an upstream issue
<teprrr> only dvd player was changed to internal.. so 0.22 will perhaps use internal as default for videos too
<jphillip> in all honesty internal is nice, but just doesn't work for some things
<Belboz99> okay, I put the nvidia card back in, still no dice with getting it to display properly on the HDTV
<Belboz99> what's really bugging the heck out of me is why I can properly enable the nvidia driver, yet the nvidia-settings tool doesn't detect the driver
<teprrr> hmm, which is way to go for lirc configs, ~/.mythtv/lircrc or ~/.lirc/mythtv?
<superm1> typically ~/.mythtv/lircrc is a symlink to ~/.lirc/mythtv
<superm1> after you run mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<teprrr> ah, yes it is.. just run mythbuntu-lirc.. and -lircrc-generators
<teprrr> btw, should signal meter work without any configurations?
<teprrr> f7 does nothing in my installation, for reason or another
<superm1> you mean the key to turn on signal meter?
<superm1> it depends on the device whether or not its functional
<superm1> some dvb devices don't properly report
<teprrr> aa, ok. could be that. though it doesn't get displayed at all
<teprrr> but on channel change it tells the snr and stuff though
<superm1> oh well the key being bound, again we don't stray from upstream's keybinds
<teprrr> ok, just wondering as myth's wiki lists f7 to show the meter.ö perhaps that's been changed since it was written or something
<balz> I'm using a PVR-150 with a MCE remote (dark grey) and i can't change channels using the channel up/down buttons.  I can, hoewver select channels 1 through 9 using the number buttons.  Why is this?
<balz> I'm using a PVR-150 with a MCE remote (dark grey) and i can't change channels using the channel up/down buttons.  I can, hoewver select channels 1 through 9 using the number buttons.  Why is this?
<rhpot1991_laptop> balz: you normally have to hit the chup/down and then hit enter
<balz> rhpot1991_laptop:  let me try that real quick
<balz> no go
<balz> i can see the ir reciever lighting up but that's it
<balz> rhpot1991_laptop:  do you think it could have something to do with the keybindings in the mythtv frontend?  I tried setting the channel up/down to a few different things with the remote and the channel buttons come up as up/down just like the rup down arrow buttons...
<rhpot1991_laptop> if they don't match up that could do it
<balz> rhpot1991_laptop: I admit i'm a bit lost... what should i do?
<rhpot1991_laptop> run irw hit the buttons see what its sending, then go make those the keybindings
<balz> in the config file or in the myth frontend?
<rhpot1991_laptop> frontend is the easiest
<balz> okay i'll try that. thanks
<balz> rhpot1991_laptop:  ugh my monitor is out and i can't read anything on the tv screen.  If you have a few minutes, do you think you could ssh in and help me out?  If you're busy that's fine
<zinkeldonk> from what I've read, I want to put the video capture card (Hauppage PVR-150) in the front-end host, and just run the database on the backend server. Is this an acceptable way of doing things?
<balz> zinkeldonk:  your frontend/backend is on a different machine?
<zinkeldonk> Ja. I want them to be. I don't want a noisy fan in my living room....And hard disks = noise....
<zinkeldonk> So want to have my capture card in fan-less machine in living room and it must NFS mount the movies/whatever from the fan'ned machine elsewhere...
<zinkeldonk> Or that's what I was thinking.
<balz> right:  well if you install from the mythbuntu iso (which i strongly reccommend), or maybe even when you first install mythtv, you have the option to do an advanced setup and this will allow you to define a separate frontend/backend
<balz> and it shoudl configure automatically
<zinkeldonk> Ok. I understood from a friend that mythbuntu still had some problems. So thought I would try install from ubuntu...
<zinkeldonk> Gives me a chance to see how it all slings together.
<balz> sure. mythbuntu doesn't have any problems that i've come across
<balz> it's a bit gutted but that's about it
<zinkeldonk> Ok. Perhaps I'll give it a whirl then....
<balz> but either way the setup should be pretty easy
<balz> and to be perfectly honest, i run a combined myth frontend/backend and it's not very noisy
<zinkeldonk> Got it installed on USB stick right now....so boots off that and is beautifully silent!
<zinkeldonk> Using an EPIA LN mini-itx motherboard for the front-end.
<zinkeldonk> Or am trying that....
<balz> oh wow
<balz> that's a nice setup
<zinkeldonk> Well.I gotta get it to work first...then I will gloat :-)
<zinkeldonk> All the reading indicates tho that I need to have capture card in the backend....which could be a pain from an IR perspecive as well as having to re-route the arial cable.....
<balz> right. that's absolutely true
<balz> the pvr goes int he backend
<zinkeldonk> I guess I could make the EPIA board both the backend and the front-end with the database residing in the attic server....
<balz> well let me ask you a question
<zinkeldonk> In the end, I want the 500G HHD in the attic, and the database...but that should be possible surely...
<balz> how many frontends are you planning on having?
<zinkeldonk> Mounting the videos/whatever over NFS
<zinkeldonk> or nbd or some such thing.
<zinkeldonk> For now, 1
<balz> because if i were you, i'd have a combined frontend/backend server in your main viewing area, but have the storage take place somehwere else either over nfs or samba
<zinkeldonk> But if this works, I'd like to set this up at our remote (oil-rig) type site at work.
<balz> and that should take care of the greater part of the nosie issue
<zinkeldonk> Good point balz.....Ja. What you're suggesting is exactly what I want...
<zinkeldonk> I could install the MySQL on the attic server surely....and just point the backend there....
<balz> yeah, but why bother?
<zinkeldonk> I guess 'cause I got limited storage on the USB stick....
<balz> couldn't you use another one?
<zinkeldonk> I could put in another USB stick to store the mySQL database
<zinkeldonk> Sure.
<balz> have a stick for the backend/frontend and a stick for the mysql
<balz> yeah
<balz> i'd do that
<zinkeldonk> Excellent. I am note sure how long these USB sticks will last given that they have a limited write lifespan...but hey....they're cheap as dirt.
<balz> trust me, it's enough of a pain to get one combined server workign lol
<balz> well that's kind of a problem of the past anyway
<zinkeldonk> Oh. Ok. Well, I'm about to find that out :-)
<balz> and there won't be that many write ops once it's configured
<balz> =)
<zinkeldonk> Ja.
<zinkeldonk> I guess the really big files will come over the NFS/samba mount....but Mysql, it that only to store the indexes of what's available...
<balz> Does anybody  know why I can't change channels with my MCE remote?
<zinkeldonk> I need to do more reading on myth
<balz> right
<balz> I wouldn't even displace the mysql database. just buy a bigger flash drive
<balz> unless you're on a strict budget
<zinkeldonk> Ja. You've convinced me. Thanks mate.
<balz> haha no problem
<balz> good luck!
<zinkeldonk> Not really. Well...not an endless budget of the boss-lady will swat me....
<zinkeldonk> But certainly it'll extend to a couple more USB keys....
<balz> haha yeah i know the feeling
<balz> haha well that's a start
<zinkeldonk> :-D
<balz> Women... you can't live them and you can't live without them
<zinkeldonk> Something like that....
<zinkeldonk> Alright mate. Thanks again for the advice. Heading for Neverland now. Cheers.
<balz> haha alright. take care
<balz> I'm unable to change channels using my MCE remote (that otherwise works beatuifully)  What gives?  Anybody know how i can start diagnosing the problem?  I'm able to change the channels if I use the number buttons but not with the channel up/down buttons
<Easy_Rider9999> hallo! After attaching a screen with DVI suddenly live TV is messy (before I had vga) and the TV-OUT is not available (I have Geforce 6200) Should I use another driver instead of the proprietary ones?
<NTolerance> you using an HDTV or LCD monitor?
<Easy_Rider9999> I am using an LCD with a resolution of 1280x1024
<NTolerance> Easy_Rider9999: one sec
<NTolerance> Easy_Rider9999: do you use a TV along w/ the monitor?
<Easy_Rider9999> TV-Out is no more available after I switched to DVI
<NTolerance> i don't have a complete solution for you, but it seems like just going w/ the VGA is better than messing about w/ drivers and such
<NTolerance> very little difference between DVI and VGA, especially at that resolution
<Easy_Rider9999> I will try this solution, perhaps there will be an update of the Nvidia driver sometime
<Easy_Rider9999> thanks
<NTolerance> it's also wise to stick w/ the driver in the repositories
<NTolerance> better support and easier to work with
<NTolerance> manually installing drivers is troublesome because you have to re-do it each time a new kernel update is released
<Shadow__X> hello everyone
<Shadow__X> out of the blue i am getting no lock on my hvr-1800 but my 1600 works fine
<kemic> when i click watch tv on the main menu it displays 1 frame, sometimes only a half a frame, then freezes for a bit and displays another. Any idea how to fix this? Hardware: ATI TV Wonder Pro and ATI Radeon 9550 (both work fine on Mythdora so not an issue with MythTV) I like Mythbuntu more so if possible I'd like to make it work.
<laga> check the log files in /var/log/mythtv/
<kemic> oo sorry
<kemic> what should i be looking for errors in general?
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, ping
<kemic> laga: http://pastebin.com/m58dc3dfd (backend) http://pastebin.com/m1bcf9d53 (frontend) or anyone else who wants to help me these are the errors i'm getting from the frontend log and backend log. In the frontend i highlighted the **May be very slow** part because this is the problem i'm having after clicking Watch TV.
<laga> kemic: what VGA card to you have?
<kemic> radeon 9550
<laga> okay, can you pastebin the output of "xvinfo"?
<kemic> sure sec..
<kemic> http://pastebin.com/m70a83f16
<kemic> problem i assume
<laga> yeah. can i take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kemic> sec
<kemic> http://pastebin.com/d1fd65b82
<kemic> anyideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-14
<kemic> would it be worth it to try proprietary drivers
<laga> it's using the vesa driver. odd
<laga> are you using mythbuntu 8.04?
<kemic> yes
<laga> hum. well, go into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the radeon driver
<laga> instead of VESA
<laga> assuming there actually is a driver name entry
<kemic> where it says "vesa" what should i change that to for the ati driver?
<kemic> flgrx?
<laga> "radeon"
<laga> i dont think fglrx still supports the 9550, but i could be wrong
<kemic> not getting any video now
<kemic> the monitor is a tv would that matter in just changing the driver?
<laga> do you use the tv-out?
<kemic> svideo
<laga> the radeon driver has support for that, but it needs special setup
<laga> or maybe just xrandr
<laga> if you have another computer, you could ssh in and play around with xrandr
<laga> the open souce driver has tv-out support these days
<kemic> xrandr gives me cannot open display
<kemic> as for the open source driver is that something i can just change the "radeon" too?
<laga> radeon is the open source driver
<laga> kemic: try
<laga> DISPLAY=:0 XRANDR
<laga> oops.
<laga> DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<kemic> k that works
<kemic> it says vga-0 disconnected dvi-0 disconnected s-video disconnected
<kemic> http://pastebin.com/d11a4a7dd
<kemic> i think it's just a matter of changing the 1280x768 to something the tv can display? but the not sure about the svideo disconnected.
<laga> i never did it, sorr
<laga> but it's possible somehow ;)
<laga> sorry*
<vbman11> Hi all I'm having problems with my frontend
<foxbuntu> vbman11, ask and you shall receive
<darthanubis> you my frontend slows down, on better hardware
<darthanubis> it never slowed up on my slower box
<darthanubis> weird
<foxbuntu> ?
<foxbuntu> slows down with what?
<darthanubis> just slow to respond to input
<darthanubis> from the keyboard remote
<darthanubis> it should never slow down with my hardware
<darthanubis> not even during recording
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, there are two common causes of that with MythTV .21, the deinterlacer, and the theme Painter
<vbman11> yea, I was just posting the frontend log here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37303/
<darthanubis> foxbuntu, I'll look into it
<darthanubis> thx
<vbman11> foxbuntu, my frontend crashes when I go to watch tv on the "server" that I have, but works fine on all other computers
<vbman11> (across network)
<foxbuntu> vbman11, it appears to be a broken alsa/unsupported sound card
<vbman11> but exaile and all other programs work with it
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> are you using alsa or oss?
<vbman11> alsa
<vbman11> the sound card is a really old riptide
<foxbuntu> and you are getting audio from other apps?
<vbman11> yea
<foxbuntu> vbman11, did you check your audio setting in the frontend on that machine?
<vbman11> oops, I just tried the "test" in "system->pref->sound" and alsa returned a LARGE error so I switched to oss and I'm going to try it again
<balz> I have an almost fully fucntional mythtv setup using the Phillips MCE remote with a hauppauge pvr150 tuner card.  I can do everything with this remote except change channels.  I can access channels 2-9 with the respective number buttons on the remote, but not with the chan-up/chan-down buttons.  i don't even know where to start to diangose the problem... any ideas?
<rhpot1991> balz: what about what I told you earlier :)
<balz> well i can't read anything on the tv as far as config files go... but i did get a friend to pastebin the lirc and MCEUSB files. would that help?
<balz> or do you really need the raw outputs?
<balz> lol good to see you again though, rhpot1991 =)
<rhpot1991> no, just ssh in, use irw and press the buttons you want to work
<rhpot1991> make sure those keystrokes do what you want them to do in mythtv
<rhpot1991> and it should all work
<balz> i'm on a windows client though... can i still ssh into ubuntu/
<balz> ?
<foxbuntu> balz, download putty
<balz> foxbuntu:  will do, thanks
<vbman11> foxbuntu: it still doesn't work here is the log now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37310/
<vbman11> foxbuntu: I'm going to try /dev/dsp1
<foxbuntu> vbman11, alright
<vbman11> foxbuntu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37311/, any Ideas
<foxbuntu> vbman11, you should switch back to alsa, then verify in the Mythfrontend that you have the right card selected
<balz> rhpot1991: okay SSHed in!  That was way easier than i thought it would be... the two buttons seem to be properly mapped
<balz> the raw output shows up followed by 00 ChanUp mceusb and 00 ChanDown mceusb
<balz> so what gives?
<vbman11> foxbuntu: ok, but alsa doesn't even work out of mythtv (as of 10 minutes ago)
<vbman11> foxbuntu: this is the error I get when do the test in the sound menu "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback."
<foxbuntu> vbman11, well try a reinstall of alsa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa
<vbman11> k just a sec
<darthanubis> foxbuntu, turned of the realtime priorities
<darthanubis> seems to have made the frontend more responsive
<darthanubis> I've been using lossless transcoding to remove commercials with a cutlist. But I've been wondering, do I need to use lossless for commerical editing to work?
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, I think for the best results
<darthanubis> hmm
<foxbuntu> give it a try and see what you think
<vbman11> foxbuntu: no luck
<foxbuntu> vbman11, hmm
<vbman11> well I need to go
<foxbuntu> im stumped
<foxbuntu> what card are you using?
<foxbuntu> awesome
<foxbuntu> ..
<balz> Does anybody know why when I go to map the channel up/down buttons from my phillips MCE remote in the myth frontend, the show up as "up" and "down" ... irw correctly identifies them.  Could this be related to my inability to change channels?
<superm1> balz, you have to modify ~/.lirc/mythtv
<superm1> change then to PgUp
<superm1> and PgDown
<balz> superm1:  sorry change what to pgup and pgdown?
<superm1> balz, find the block that maps to chan+/chan-
<superm1> and there is a key binding
<superm1> in ~/.lirc/mythtv
<balz> superm1:  okay.  why pg up and pgdown though?
<balz> i just want to make sure i understand before i touch anything
<superm1> that's usually what people are looking for when changing the chan+/- buttons
<balz> oh so myth treats the chan +/- button on the remote as pgup and pgdown?
<superm1> well currently it treats them as up/down
<superm1> but most people who complain want pgup/down
<balz> i see. okay thanks!
<balz> now brace yourself for a noob question... when you say ~/. ... does that mean /etc?
<superm1> no that means your home directory
<balz> okay. that's... /username/home?
<superm1> /home/username
<balz> sorry i'm sort of new to all fo this and my memor is aweful
<balz> okay thanks
<balz> thanks a bunch
<superm1> you can literally type cd ~ and that gets you home
<balz> oh cool
<superm1> or refer to things in scripts as ~
<balz> i'll write that down
<superm1> and that represents home too
<balz> haah who knew =)
<tgm4883_laptop> !noob
<Zinn> There are no noobs here.  Only users that haven't yet hardened their skills.
<tgm4883_laptop> ;)
<balz> yaaay!
<superm1> hehe
<balz> I guess this is not counter strike...
 * tgm4883_laptop equips his AWP
<tgm4883_laptop> HEADSHOT!
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<superm1> neat headshot
<superm1> i got a voice out of it
<balz> pwnd!
<tgm4883_laptop> Ha
<tgm4883_laptop> ChanServ, I love you!!!!!!
 * tgm4883_laptop knows how to sweet talk the bots
<tgm4883_laptop> ChanServ, you have a nice rack
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<balz> superm1:  maybe i'm completely blind but i'm not seeing the block you're referring to.  Can I pastebin and have you look at it?
<superm1> balz, you have a basic config already generated right?
<superm1> using mythbuntu-lirc-generator or similar
<balz> superm1 ... i believe so?  the remote works perfectly except for the channel changing, so I'd assume so
<superm1> this is the block you are looking for: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37314/
<superm1> similar to that
<balz> superm1:  and i'd be changin config - down and config = up to pgdown and pgup, respectively?
<superm1> yeah i think that would do the trick
<balz> okay done! let's see how it goes
<balz> thanks a bunch, superm1 ... cross your fingers!
<balz> superm1... no go
<balz> chan +/- rewinds and fast forwards livetv
<superm1> okay then put it back how you had it beforei  suppose
<balz> any more ideas?
<superm1> don't watch live tv ;)
<balz> haha... yeah i was hoping to to have to do that... what if i went into the frontend and tried to bind an unused key to chan +/- and then put that in the config file as well?
<superm1> well are you sure that other channels work in live tv mode?
<superm1> (perhaps the low level solution)
<balz> superm1:  channels can not work in livetv mode?
<balz> i can get to channels 2-9 by hitting the respective number keys on the remote
<superm1> oh okay
<superm1> i was just checking to make sure that worked
<balz> okay
<balz> hmm. so can you suggest two unused keys to bind?
<superm1> not offhand no
<superm1> sorry
<balz> no worries... where can i find a list of what these keys are called...?  or are they just labeled as they are on the keyboard?
<superm1> i think they are just labeled as on the keyboard
<superm1> i do remember having a hard time finding this list myself too though
<balz> did you have issues changing channels?
<superm1> well the only time i watch live tv is for olympics and superbowl, but no i didnt
<balz> gotcha... oh you know what
<balz> i may have it figured out
<balz> the bindings are weird on the frontend
<balz> ... so now that they're correctly set up in the config file (the way you suggested) i should just be able to bind the proper ones...
<balz> nvm... still no go
<balz> is my backend maybe improperly configured?
<superm1> its all frontend settings for this
<balz> this is the most annoying thing ever...
<balz> of all the functions that could go wrong... it just had to be changing the channels
<superm1> you tried just hitting up and down on live tv?
<superm1> it should bring up the next and previous channels then
<superm1> and have you made sure that you have a valid OSD chosen?  eg the OSD does work?
<balz> i tried it
<balz> what's OSD again?
<superm1> on screen display
<superm1> you do see stuff like the information for the channel etc
<balz> you know what. i haven't seen any of that at all
<balz> where do i configure that/
<superm1> tv settings
<superm1> in the frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> shouldn't that be preconfigured?
<balz> tgm4883_laptop:  possibly?  Then again, so should changing channels =)
<balz> tgm4883_laptop:  when you say preconfigured, do you mean when mythbuntu is installed?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> like it should have a default
<balz> it does. but it doesn't show up...
<balz> this is so weird. think it's related to my channel changin problem, tgm4883_laptop?
<superm1> balz, is this adding onto an existing backend?
<superm1> or just a standalone setup that you are fisr doing
<balz> superm1:  no this was a fresh mythbuntu install:  combined backend/frontend
<superm1> balz, then its awfully odd that this stuff isn't presetup for you
<balz> i agree...
<superm1> did you remove themes from the install?
<balz> but the osd only appears when you use chan +/- so that might be why...
<balz> yes
<superm1> well it also appears when you hit "i"
<superm1> for information
<tgm4883_laptop> and you should be able to change channels from a keyboard
<balz> lol i can't even figure out what character you entered. is that 1 (one) or l (lowercase L)?
<superm1> neither actually
<balz> tgm4883_laptop:  i can't change from the keyboard either
<superm1> that's an i
<balz> aah okay
<superm1> as in the first letter in information
<balz> right.
<balz> Yeah no luck with the keyboard and no luck with "i"
<balz> is there any other place i can go to for support on this issue?
<balz> i'm on basic analog cable if that matters
<balz> i'll be back in a bit. thanks for everythign guys
<balz> okay back
<balz> anybody home?
<aaacreol> Hey all!
<aaacreol> got a little problem... Cannot get channels using Avermedia AVerTVHD MCE A180 card
<aaacreol> I have been searching for days and have tried so many things my head is spinning. Any help would be appreciated!
<aaacreol> can someone just say "Hi" im not sure this is working
<aaacreol> can someone just say "Hi" im not sure this is working
<aaacreol> I've been having problems with irc can I get a hello from someone thx
<SirSAZiN_> Hi, I need some help getting my IR blaster to work, can anyone help?
<SirSAZiN_> i have a hauppage PVR150, it works as in I can see it flickering when I issue irsend commands but I can't get it to work with my STB. even thou it is listed as being supported... I have also tried a home brew receiver, but also to no avail, this one works in windows under WinLirc
<MythbuntuGuest72> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest72> I'm trying to install Mythbuntu 8.04.1, but I'm facing some issue, after the first menu, where I can select livecd, installation,..., I get busybox prompt, and no other things, do you have any tip, please?
<laga> um
<laga> are there any error messages on the screen?
<MythbuntuGuest72> yes, it's says that a pci device has an unrecognized id, my mobo is a abit AN52, maybe I have found out something in internet, about a switch to set at boot, I'm going to check it, sorry for the disturb. :-)
<MythbuntuGuest72> yes, it's works, I needed to add pci=nomsi. :-)
<laga> great
<MythbuntuGuest72> maybe I'll come back when I'll have a real problem. :-)
<MythbuntuGuest72> thanks
<balz> My MCE remote for my PVR150 does everything perfectly except change channels... I have mceusb config file and lircrc files available if needed.  Any help?
<balz> anybody home?
<balz> My MCE remote for my PVR150 does everything perfectly except change channels... I have mceusb config file and lircrc files available if needed.  Any help?
<sabhain> balz can you pastbin your files?
<balz> sabhain.  I opened a thread on ubuntuforums with all those files... why don't i just point you there?
<sabhain> yep .. that'd be good
<balz> sabhain:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5588577#post5588577
<balz> Sabhain:  just to be clear, the remote works fine except that i cannot change channels.  I can't do that from the keyboard either.  the only thing I can do is hit buttons 2-9 on the remote to get the respecitve channels.
<balz> sabhain:  let me know if you need any other config files
<sabhain> can you post the /etc/lirc/hardware.conf file?
<balz> sure hang on
<sabhain> and what's in your /home/louist/.lircrc  file?
<balz> i'll pastebin both of those as soon as this thing boots up...
<balz> sabhain:  http://pastebin.com/m5f893e30
<sabhain> ok .. as a general rule, the button labels in the .lircrc file should match those reported by IRW .. which in turn will match what is specified in the lircd.conf
<sabhain> it seems to me that you have good agreement there .. but you may want to check that.
<balz> and http://pastebin.com/m6f7729de
<sabhain> it's curious to me that you can't change channels on the keyboard.  That may mean that you have keybinding issues in mythtv, rather than lirc issues with your remote.  All lirc does is tie remote commands to keystrokes .. and if the keystrokes don't work in the first place, the remote won't either.
<balz> that's what i was thinking but the general concensus was that i should be looking at lirc...
<balz> but that did seem weird
<balz> nowi ran irw yesterday and the chan +/- button was correctly identified... is taht what you meant when you said i shoudl check for agreement?
<sabhain> sort of .. we'll come back to that.
<sabhain> First ..
<sabhain> can you verify the location of the #3 file you posted on the forums?
<balz> sure.  it's /home/louist/.mythtv/lircrc
<balz> would it help you to ssh in?  i don't mind
<sabhain> so what do you find if you look at /home/louist/.lircrc/mythtv?
<sabhain> perhaps .. but you'll feel better when you fix it yourself.
<balz> i get an empty file there
<balz> i'm running mythbuntu so maybe they switched out the default location?
<sabhain> ok, if you look at your pastebin of the .lircrc file, it's looking to ~/.lircrc/mythtv for the commands
<sabhain> so my opinion is that you've got the file in the wrong spot .. let's try to copy it over (not move).
<sabhain> so open a command prompt as louist and run the following:
<balz> ok prompt is up
<sabhain> cp ~/.mythtv/lircrc ~/.lircrc/mythtv
<balz> do i need super user rights for that/
<sabhain> no
<balz> hmm i get this:  cp: accessing `/home/louist/.lircrc/mythtv': Not a directory
<sabhain> ok .. that means there's a file there .. do this, and pastbin the result ..
<sabhain> more /home/louist/.lircrc/mythtv
<balz> i'm still getting "not a directory"
<balz> louist@server:~$ more /home/louist/.lircrc/mythtv
<balz> /home/louist/.lircrc/mythtv: Not a directory
<sabhain> try this ..  cd ~/.lircrc
<sabhain> then pastebin the results of "ls -al'
<balz> haha it's still telling me it's not a directory
<sabhain> sorry .. my bad .. I've got an extra rc in there ...
<balz> so cd ~/.lirc ?
<sabhain> do --- cd ~/.lirc and then .lirce
<sabhain> yep .. then ls -al
<balz> okay i cd'ed into .lirc .... now i cd into .lirce?
<balz> i tried typing .lirce as a command but apparently that's not a command...
<sabhain>  no .. that's a typo.
<sabhain> just do an "ls -al"
<balz> okay
<balz> http://pastebin.com/m36b50e82
<sabhain> ok .. and then pastebin that mythtv file that is in that directory?
<sabhain> the mythtv file in that directory is what lirc is looking for to interpret the remote commands .. not the one you've been listing in .mythtv/lircrc
<sabhain> does this make sense?
<balz> ok got it:  http://pastebin.com/m5ac10139   it's such a pain to copy and paste with PuTTY =)
<balz> ooh i see
<balz> so the other one is more or less useless?
<balz> that makes sense bc as I was trying to get the remote to work, i got desperate at one point and just copied a file i found on the internet into the directory it suggested
<sabhain> yeah .. mythbuntu isn't using that other one .. but the config's are the same so it shouldn't matter much.
<sabhain> so what happens in mythtv when you push the up or down arrow?
<balz> nothing
<balz> i tried that since it's bound as up/down
<sabhain> and nothing with the keyboard up & down?
<balz> nope. i just checked again. they both do nothing
<balz> when i hit the buttons on the remote, i do see the confirmation light come on on the reciever
<sabhain> run irw and then push them on the remote .. do you get ChanUp and ChanDown back?
<balz> yes
<balz> when i hit the up and down arrows i get "Up mceusb" and "down mceusb"  ... dunno if that's of relevance
<balz> but i do know the changing of the channels is mapped as up and down
<sabhain> ok .. i want you to change something in the hardware.conf file in /etc/hardware.conf .. are you comfortable doing that?
<sabhain> you'll need to be su
<balz> haha as long as you walk me throught it step by step
<balz> how do i cd back to my starting point?
<balz> or do i not need to
<sabhain> just do cd /etc/lirc
<balz> done
<sabhain> then make yourself a superuser: sudo su
<javatexan> man install says that it can copy multiple files, but i cant seem to get it to work.  I am trying to copy a bunch of files/subdirs in one directory to another and change their chmod and owner along the way...Can someone help me?
<balz> ok done
<javatexan> Is this possible
<javatexan> or should I cp, then chmod and chown?
<sabhain> balz: then cp /etc/lirc/hardware.conf /etc/lirc/hardware.conf.bak
<balz> sabhain:  doen
<balz> done, even
<sabhain> what editor do you use .. comfortable with that?
<balz> i use nano since i'm in ssh
<sabhain> ok .. so edit hardware.conf
<balz> i'm in
<sabhain> and then change line #5 to be:  REMOTE="mceusb"
<sabhain> then save & get out ..
<sabhain> out of the file ..
<balz> hmm. remote= is line 4 for me
<balz> can i just pastebin to confim?
<sabhain> that's right .. the pastebin has an extra line .. I'll past the original to be sure..
<SHADOW__X> is that way close to binding the volume controls on the mce remote to the system volume?
<sabhain> REMOTE="Windows Media Center Remotes (new version Philips et al.)"
<balz> right that's the original
<sabhain> make that say  -- REMOTE="mceusb"
 * sabhain thinks it's a little bug in the default setup .. but not sure yet
<balz> okay done
<sabhain> now, still as su, do -->  /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<balz> done
<sabhain> ok, you can exit su, and close the shell .. you'll need to log out and back in as louist, but you don't need to reboot
<balz> what's the command for that?
<sabhain> exit
<sabhain> oh .. you have no mouse or keyboard on the system?
<balz> i have a keyboard, but i can't read anything on the tv
<NTolerance> anyone get red-colored "failed" lirc startup messages in the terminal when the system boots?  I notice them when i go to shutdown, my remote works fine, it's just odd
<balz> so once i'm out of the myth frontend it's all unreadable
<balz> NTolerance:  i get those and lirc works just fine
<sabhain> NTolerance: all the time on almost all my front ends .. it's a big splinter in my a$$ ..
<NTolerance> dmesg looks ok too
<NTolerance> that red thing just bothers me :P
<balz> NTolerance:  punch it =)
<sabhain> balz, just do a restart then ..
<balz> sabhain okay
<NTolerance> i want to punch it when my VGA card turns off the signal to my HDTV
<balz> rebooting....
 * sabhain thinks that lirc is in general pretty unstable .. & he REALLY loves it when a standard update overwrites his config files without asking for confirmation.
<NTolerance> gotta love that, my rsync home backups keep me sane though
<NTolerance> my lirc is heavily customized too, i don't ilke the defaults
<balz> yeah i should look into that... i'm definitely not trying to have to deal with this again
<sabhain> I learned after 2 times (perhaps I'm not smart) .. to rename the config files .. but it still swaps out the main ones ..
<balz> sabhain:  restarted
<sabhain> balz .. any change?
<NTolerance> i always keep copies of any configs in the same directories as the original files, like lirc.conf.bak
<superm1> sabhain, to work around that behavior, choose the "Custom" remote option in lirc
<balz> sabhain:  negative
<superm1> it won't overwrite configs at all when custom is selected
<NTolerance> superm1: thx for answering my questions about that dell lappytop
<sabhain> superml .. thanks for the tip .. this is in /lircd.conf?
<superm1> sabhain, backup your (current) config and then run dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1> NTolerance, noprob
<sabhain> superml .. thanks .. I'll give that a shot.
<NTolerance> are you guys talking about the file in ~/.lirc
<superm1> sabhain, the bug is an ugly one because you cant have automated configuration tools handle things unless its done this way
<superm1> but i agree it's a bug still
<superm1> NTolerance, no its /etc/lirc/lircd.conf that gets overwritten on lirc updates
<superm1> or upgrades
<NTolerance> ah
<superm1> so if you haven't customized it, it's not a problem
<NTolerance> i have noticed that some updates prompt for config file changes when you run update-manager
<superm1> but if you have, you seem to lose customizations
<balz> sabhain:  channels still aren't changing
<superm1> NTolerance, yeah this one i don't know if it actually prompts
<superm1> it should.
<sabhain> in the 6 months since I've done a full house mthtv deployment (high WAF) .. lirc has been the only source of discontent and frustration ...
<sabhain> balz .. not on the keyboard either?
<balz> aah good point. let me try
<balz> sabhain:  not on the keyboard either
<SHADOW__X> how do i get the volume on a mce remote to control the volume on a fe
<NTolerance> i really like how WAF is known mythtv acronym, no explanation needed :D
<superm1> sabhain, ideally though, why do you need to customize the lircd.conf?
<superm1> perhaps get it working out of the box is the better solution
<NTolerance> anyone ever used an MCE keyboard on Hardy?
<NTolerance> i have access to one but it doesn't appear to have much support
<SHADOW__X> volume?
<NTolerance> you talking about overall system volume, like alsamixer?
<sabhain> superml, because in 3 different frontends, with different remotes, I've NEVER had luck getting the system to function the way I desire .. and so I configure everything custom .. to your point, I should be configuring downstream of that, so that particular file doesn't change .. but it's an old habit
<NTolerance> and not volume of whatever you're running, say xine, mplayer, mythtv player?
<SHADOW__X> NTolerance: right now when i am in mythtv frontend and i try and use the volume the volume bar comes up and it moves the audio volume doesn  change
<sabhain> superml .. I meant to say that the out of the box remote configs never work for me ... dynamic mappings or otherwise .. I always have issues and have to chase them down myself.
<NTolerance> you using analog or digital connections?
<SHADOW__X> both
<SHADOW__X> :)
<SHADOW__X> what is this or you speak of
<SHADOW__X> i am also using firewire
<NTolerance> i have seen cases where software volume control has no effect on digital connections
<balz> sabhain:  any idea what's wrong?
<NTolerance> SPDIF, optical, etc...
<NTolerance> HDMI maybe?
<sabhain> I've also found that things perform better when the "REMOTE=" line in the hardware.conf file matches the remote line in the .lircrc  .. but in the default setups it never does
<SHADOW__X> so i guess total volume would be nice
<SHADOW__X> i am using 2 digital tuners 1 analog and firewire
<NTolerance> i'm referring to your audio connection from the PC To your speakers
<sabhain> balz .. I think your keybindings are AFU .. can you use the remote to navigate to the setup / keybindings?
<balz> sabhain;  i'm in the edit keys menu
<sabhain> and verify what the bindings for channel up and channel down are
<balz> you want the tv playback heading?
<SHADOW__X> NTolerance: just regular stereo out
<balz> sabhain:  that should be "up" and "down" right?
<SHADOW__X> like pc speakers
<NTolerance> so 1/8" jack ?
<NTolerance> got it
<SHADOW__X> yeah
<sabhain> balz: it ought to be ..
<balz> yeah that's what i have
<NTolerance> i guess the volume does go down if you use alsamixer right?
<SHADOW__X> i have that going to a stero to rca
<SHADOW__X> hold on brb
<sabhain> balz .. do the up and down arrows work in the menus of mythtv?
<SHADOW__X> need to get power stupid laptop batteries
<balz> sabhain:  yes
<sabhain> SHADOW__X, I've had the problem that you mention ..
<sabhain> balz, do ALL your other buttons work?  Pause, play, FFW, REW?
<balz> sabhain:  yes, they do
<superm1> sabhain, ah so what i'm saying is to track down the deltas in the dynamic config to your favored config.  such things can be adjusted so the dynamic config makes more sense
<superm1> eg so like for ubuntu 8.10, if you did a fresh install, your current config would be a lot closer to whta the dynamic one spits out
<sabhain> superml .. I guess I don't follow completely .. is there a thread on this where I can better understand the dynamic mappings process, because it would be nice to get it working once, and leave it alone even during the upgrades.
<superm1> sabhain, well i'm the one that packages lirc
<superm1> hence why i'm well aware of  the overwriting config bug, just dont have a good solution yet
<sabhain> balz, I'd change the channel up and down bindings to something else just to try  .. say a & z? then restart mythtv and check the behavior using the keyboard
<superm1> sabhain, but i'm saying that we can try to get the out of the box dynamic config to match your preferred config, or at least get closer to it, then that would be a step in the right direction
<superm1> sabhain, but i'll try to give you an overview of how th lirc dynamic config process works;
<balz> sabhain:  i've tried changing them to Pgup and Pgdown before... that didn't really work.  should i still try it again/
<superm1> sabhain, so first off when you install mythbuntu or just lirc, you are presented w/ a remotes and transmitters list.  there is a hardware database that is shipped with lirc that matches the remote you select to a lircd.conf, driver, etc
<superm1> so it writes out the selections it made to /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<balz> Sabhain:  which file would i be changing that in, anyway?
<sabhain> superml .. understood .. btw, I don't mean to criticize LIRC entirely .. you guys are doing a great job .. it's notable in that it's really the only piece I've had to futz with.
<superm1> sabhain, the lircd.conf is then added as an "include" line in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<sabhain> balz .. change the keybindings in the front end .. not in a file ..
<superm1> sabhain, so if you have a great config, you could even just keep it somewhere else, and mark it as an include in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> it would never get damaged in overwrites
<balz> sabhain:  so change it to a completely different button?
<superm1> but ideally, the config that is included out of the box should match what you are looking for here
<superm1> as for the dynamic lircrc button mappings, that's a separate step, the main lircd.conf problem needs to be fixed first
<sabhain> balz .. think "keys"  .. you're changing the keyboard key press to initiate channel changes .. put the remote away for a few minutes .. in the setup / keys ... tweak it there first
<balz> sabhain.  i see. okay
<sabhain> superml .. very helpful.  Can you verify that the "REMOTE=" line in the hardware.conf needs to match what you have on each remote= line in the .lircrc?
<sabhain> that was something that with a snapstream RF remote (which on it's own merits sucks) I needed to sync before anything worked.  Once those 2 items matched, I was off and running.
<superm1> sabhain, actually that isn't the case at all w/ REMOTE line matching
<superm1> that's only for pairing the lircd.conf
<sabhain> but my observation is that the packaged database doesn't match these up .. in the hardware.conf, the REMOTE= line is a descriptive title, whereas in the .lircrc .. it's the module
<superm1> you need  the remote line in the lircd.conf however to match stuff in the lircrc
<superm1> i think there is a bug about that snapstream remote actually
<superm1> does it use the atiusb driver?
<sabhain> perhaps it was a coincidence then for me, and a change to sync the lircd.conf fixed it.
<balz> sabhain:  i can't find any keys that don't conflict
<superm1> sabhain, eg this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/240537
<SHADOW__X> NTolerance: so what shall i do
<balz> sabhain:  nvm.  i used pgup and pgdown... now what?
<sabhain> try those keys on the keyboard
<balz> sabhain:  doesn't work
<sabhain> ok .. put those bindings back to original
<balz> okay they're back
<balz> *hoping my hardware isn't defective...
<sabhain> pvr 150?
<balz> sabhain:  yes.  i just plugged the cable straight in the back of it
<balz> sabhain:  so back to square one?
<balz> i'm going to take a break.  thanks for all the help, sabhain
<sabhain> balz .. youre welcome .. I don't think you have any remote issues ... I think it may be tuner issue instead.  The fact that the keyboard doesn't change 'em tells me it may be a tuner problem
<sabhain> are you able to change channels in the guide?
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: hmm, if alsamixer works i suppose you could do a crude hack that would use irexec to send alsamixer commands
<NTolerance> but that would be pretty messy
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> well isnt mce remote supposed to control audio?
<NTolerance> yeah, it should
<Shadow__X> hmm how do i figure out what its controlling them
<Shadow__X> then*
<NTolerance> you tried going into mythtv set -> general -> audio?
<NTolerance> there's supposedly a "mixer control" setting there
<NTolerance> maybe mythtv isn't manipulating the correct control in alsa
<NTolerance> i'd maybe run alsamixer, and hit the volume buttons on the remote to see if one of the sliders moves as you do it
<Shadow__X> audio output device currently is alsa default
<Shadow__X> and the passthrough output device is default
<NTolerance> what other options do you have?
<Shadow__X> and use internale volume control is checked
<Shadow__X> other option for what
<NTolerance> audio output device
<NTolerance> check the drop-down for audio output device and see what else is there
<NTolerance> also try unchecking internal volume control to see if that has any effect
<NTolerance> put the settings back if they don't give the effect you want
<Shadow__X> yeah i am looking
<Shadow__X> i changed audio output to alsa analog
<Shadow__X> that didnt work
<Shadow__X> niether did mixed analog
<NTolerance> put the settings back to default
<Shadow__X> and i also changed passthrough output device that didnt help
<NTolerance> then
<NTolerance> fire up a recording, press the volume buttons while you watch alsamixer
<NTolerance> see if one of the mixers goes up/down as you hit the button
<Shadow__X> how do i still look at alsa mixer
<NTolerance> SSH would do it
<NTolerance> got another PC handy?
<Shadow__X> yeah i am on another pc
<NTolerance> you can run alsamixer in ssh
<Shadow__X> ok
<NTolerance> what i'm getting at here is that sometimes mythtv is controlling the wrong slider in alsamixer, therefore having no effect on the actual volume
<NTolerance> seems to be a common issue on the mailing lists
<Shadow__X> actually i got it
<Shadow__X> thanks man
<Shadow__X> thanks NTolerance
<NTolerance> what was it?
<Shadow__X> what i did was change the mixer to alsa default and set the control to pcm
<NTolerance> :D
<Shadow__X> becxause without pcm there is no audio
<NTolerance> i'll get you back when i get my HVR-1800
<Shadow__X> simpler than what i though
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> i have one
<Shadow__X> digital is great
<NTolerance> right, you're my tech support for that
<Shadow__X> analog works in linux................
<Shadow__X> no in mythtv though
<Shadow__X> not with my experience anyway
<Shadow__X> thats why i bought a hvr 1600 :)
<Shadow__X> analog to hold me over
<NTolerance> yeah, i need PCI-E though
<Shadow__X> ah
<Shadow__X> ok
<Shadow__X> i think we had this talk
<Shadow__X> you have a pvr 150 right
<NTolerance> yeah
<Shadow__X> buy the 1600 and replace the pvr 150
<Shadow__X> :D
<NTolerance> i suppose i can tell the HVR-1800 to only tune the digital channels
<Shadow__X> and ill even buy the 150 off of ya
<Shadow__X> yes you can
<NTolerance> and then i would hope that mythtv would only allow my MCE-150 to be available for the analogs
<NTolerance> on top of that, i suppose i could remove the digital channels from the MCE-150
<Shadow__X> you set it up as a dvb device and a analog device
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, mythtv is pretty intelligent with that
<NTolerance> sweet
<Shadow__X> with digital you can record  the multiplexes
<Shadow__X> i have 3 diff sources
<NTolerance> which is still a bit confusing to me
<Shadow__X> analog qam and tv box
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, thats ok because mythtv will be smart enough to record something on the same tuner if its on the same multiplex
<Shadow__X> :D
<NTolerance> i'm still leaning towards the HVR-1250 because i don't care about recording multiple things at once and i can use the MCE150 for analog stuff
<NTolerance> basically just use MCE150 for analog, HVR-1250 for digital
<Shadow__X> well the beneft of the 1800 would be
<Shadow__X> whenever analog works
<Shadow__X> youll have box
<Shadow__X> and you will only be taking one slot
<NTolerance> yeah, it would free up a slot
<Shadow__X> right
<Shadow__X> i mean you could do what i did
<NTolerance> less coax to run to the mythbox
<Shadow__X> i have a 1800 and a 1600 currently
<Shadow__X> :D
<Shadow__X> when the 2250 is supported i am gonna get that
<Shadow__X> 2 analog tuners 2 qam tuners
<Shadow__X> one card
<NTolerance> sounds expensive
<Shadow__X> only 150
<Shadow__X> to be honest thats cheap to me
<Shadow__X> for what your getting
<Shadow__X> its 2 1800s
<Shadow__X> individually is 200
<Shadow__X> saving 50 bucks and a slot
<Shadow__X> so NTolerance  the idea of it is that with qam lets say usa fx and mtv or 106.1 106.2 106.3 respectfully
<Shadow__X> if you want to record usa fx and mtv at the same time
<Shadow__X> mythtv will know
<Shadow__X> and record all of em using one tuner
<Shadow__X> get it
<Shadow__X> ?
<NTolerance> what's stopping you from recording all digital channels at once?
<Shadow__X> you cant
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> unless you can tune all of them
<Shadow__X> you can record all channels on the same multiplex
<Shadow__X> like 106.1 106.10
<Shadow__X> but not 106.1 and 105.1
<NTolerance> ah
<NTolerance> so you can record all the 106s at once
<Shadow__X> yup
<NTolerance> but not the 105s if you're recording the 106s
<NTolerance> now it makes sense
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> i have mine set to record upto 5
<Shadow__X> thats the limit thats in mythbackend
<Shadow__X> i am sure you could change that
<Shadow__X> but i am sure thats there for a reason
<balz> sabhain:  hey again
<Shadow__X> anyway with the ability to record upto 5 channels on each digital tuner and me having 2 thats 10 channels
<Shadow__X> i havnt done that
<balz> When watching livetv i cannot change channels with either the remote or the keyboard.  I'm not sure where to even start... any help?
<Shadow__X> i have recorded like 4 at the same time
<Shadow__X> can you watch recordings on it
<Maxflax> I have an twinhan 3030 DVB-t card which I can't get to work? anyone know how to?
<Shadow__X> check linuxtv.org
<Shadow__X> check their wiki
<Maxflax> Shadow_X - I've checked it... don't help much.. thats why I asking here if anyone has one and has it working
<Shadow__X> ah well cards that are supported are mostly documented there
<Shadow__X> does it have any info there
<Maxflax> not about that card
<Shadow__X> hmm i dont know
<Maxflax> I know that some guy Manu was working on something with those cards
<Shadow__X> hmm well does it say some twinham cards are supported
<Maxflax> jupp
<Maxflax> Twinhan even does have linux drivers for the card.. but only fedora
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> are they rpm
<Shadow__X> ?
<Maxflax> tried compiling those with no luck
<Maxflax> it's source code
<Shadow__X> hmm what compiling issues are you having
<Maxflax> I use debian system
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> what is it saying
<Shadow__X> you might be missing dependencies
<Maxflax> nope, dl all deps..
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/235902
<dupondje> any id ? :s
<laga> no, unfortunately not
<laga> there's also a bug report about that in the mythtv bug tracker
<dupondje> where ? :D
<laga> go look for it yourself
<sabhain> Shadow__X .. your sound problem .. solved?
<Shadow__X> the volume controls sabhain ?
<Shadow__X> then yes
<sabhain> ok .. good .. I saw you post a ? about 2 hours ago, and only now getting back in here .. I had that problem, but solved it .. was PCM / alsa mix issue for me
<Shadow__X> yeah same
<Shadow__X> i am glad that it works
<sabhain> glad to hear you got it solved.
<Shadow__X> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-15
<mnk0> hey sup
<mnk0> anyone live?
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi
<Zinn> Thanks for being polite.  But we are so dang awesome at solving problems that we wish you would just ask your question.  Thanks.
<tgm4883_laptop> actually
<tgm4883_laptop> that was more of a
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tgm4883_laptop> my bad
<mnk0> ok, im tryin to get my card convifured.. ati card not showing any output on my svideo out to ttv
<mnk0> just running aticonfig --initial
<mnk0> now
<mnk0> when i run it . .it doesnt give me any results, and just goes to a blank cursor
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> unfortunatly i'm not that familiar with ati hardware
<mnk0> ah k
<mnk0> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<mnk0> ok ive bypassed that issue by forcing the aticonfig
<tgm4883_laptop> Ryan?
<pisani> Thomas?
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> yea,
<tgm4883_laptop> I just fired off another email to you
<pisani> ah right on. figured i'd hop in and see if that made sense about gpl stuff.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, if possible a COPYRIGHT file in the tarball would be better
<tgm4883_laptop> in order to get it in the repos, i'd have to add one anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> thats one of the only reasons to EVER change the .orig.tar.gz
<pisani> Not a problem. I can patch that up tonight and publish it.
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet.  I'll start getting some code together to package it.  I'll probably have to add a GUI frontend or make it accessible from MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> if I make a frontend i'll shoot it back to you
<pisani> sweet.
<tgm4883_laptop> it will be python though, as superm1 cracks a hard whip around here
<pisani> not a problem... but we may definitely include the frontend in the next release of mythdora then.
<pisani> Question for you. Is mythubuntu an official ubuntu off-shoot? I mean are you guys funded from the same family then?
<tgm4883_laptop> not funded.  But IIRC we are a blessed spin off
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 would be the man to ask that.  He's the project lead
<tgm4883_laptop> err, dictator
<pisani> Cool. Just curious.  I know ubuntu has such strength because of the model that it's in
<pisani> We're hoping to have a new MD version out in the next month or 2.
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<pisani> New installer. Moved some things around. Trying to make it not so janky...
<tgm4883_laptop> pisani, if your interested,  We just added this piece of software for troubleshooting.  It grabs various logs and uploads them to pastebin.com and presents the user with a link
<tgm4883_laptop> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-log-grabber
<tgm4883_laptop> you might already have something like that though
<pisani> we don't... we've tossed the idea around for something similiar
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it needs a small tweak for V2, but IMHO it's ok
<tgm4883_laptop> its accessible from the frontend which is kinda nice
<pisani> That is nice. We've got a few add-ons in the frontend.. and the next version will have some more.
<tgm4883_laptop> anyway i'm going to go grab some food (i'm starving ;) ) but IIRC all of our code is GPL.  Was there anything else I could help you with?
<pisani> As for uploading logs.. we don't do that type of things cause there is really only 2 of providing the support for the masses.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<pisani> Catch you later. I'll drop you a line when i publish the new tar file.
<tgm4883_laptop> awesome, thanks
<superm1> i've been summoned?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, pisani ?
<Freshy> evening
<Shadow__X> evening
<Freshy> can i use fta satellite cards with mythubuntu?
<Shadow__X> maybe
<Shadow__X> linuxtv.org wiki should know for certain
<Freshy> Shadow__X what video card do you use?
<Shadow__X> geforce 6150
<Shadow__X> why
<Freshy> i want to make an affordable pvr.. but if i could add satellite that would be really cool
<Shadow__X> ah
<Shadow__X> well technically speaking you can add sat
<Shadow__X> you just might have issues getting channel changes and all the like working
<Freshy> you can have a cable in card.. and a sat in card.. or you would just use multiple video/audio in cards
<Freshy> if i have both cable and satellite
<Shadow__X> you can have as many tuners as you can fit
<Freshy> cool
<Freshy> i have been looking at software: mytheatre
<Freshy> i may try mythubuntu this weekend.. thanks for the help
<f4hy> Hey everyone. I need to trouble shoot some problems. I just installed off the CD. My tv signal looks terrible, it is low quality and flickers. Also i am having an issue when playing a video file it says "loading" then hangs
<f4hy> Playing a video file directly with `vlc video.avi` worked just fine
<f4hy> I am using the lastest x86 mythbuntu, a older winfast card, and an ATI video card (with the binary blob drivers installed.)
<f4hy> Any help diagnosing the problem or pointers to where to look for these problems would be appreciated.
<Shadow__X> does mplayer play the file
<jeeves__> are there people in here tonight?
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<f4hy> Shadow__X, running it from mplayer `pathtofile` looks like it starts to run, shows a running time at the command line, but nothing on the screen
<jeeves__> I'm trying to build a MythTV back end server.  I'm looking for the best sudgestions for cards.
<hads> I'd go for a DVB-S card myself but that really depends on where you are and what you can receive :)
<Shadow__X> f4hy, is this mythbuntu
<Shadow__X> and getting ati to work is a pain in the ass
<jeeves__> hads, I'm looking to pick up the 110
<foxbuntu> jeeves__, the WinTV-PVR cards are pretty good
<f4hy> Shadow__X, it is running a clean install of mythbuntu
<Shadow__X> ati again is a pain in the ass working
<hads> I have no idea what the 110 is.
<Shadow__X> esp the new driver
<f4hy> Shadow__X, it does not seem to be an ATI issue
<Shadow__X> using vlc tries to use xv then uses x11
<jeeves__> foxbuntu, I've been looking @ the Haupanhage and Twinhan cards, but I want to be able to do something with them, so I need to make sure that I can add/change things on the cards, and I don't want to put out a lot of $$ for something that I can't use
<f4hy> Shadow__X, the driver is installed and the screen works fine, TV output shows stuff, although staticy, does not indicate a video drive issue to me
<Shadow__X> if it doesnt play by itself in mplayer than xv pro isnt working
<foxbuntu> jeeves__, what do you mean change things on the cards?
<f4hy> Shadow__X, alright so what is xv then? is there an argument for mplayer to use x11 then?
<jeeves__> foxbuntu, what do you think I mean.  I know it's a taboo subject here
<tgm4883_laptop> jeeves__, are you talking about sasc ng?
<foxbuntu> jeeves__, yeah, well just checking, that pretty much means no support
<jeeves__> tgm4883_laptop, sasc ng?
<rhpot1991> sasc-ng
<Zinn> rhpot1991: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, changing things on cards isn't something that is banned
<tgm4883_laptop> but sasc-ng is
<Zinn> tgm4883_laptop: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<f4hy> Shadow__X, so is xv not working a driver issue then?
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact.  sasc-ng is so bad, that we have told Zinn to tell the person that said sasc-ng that it is banned whenever someone says sasc-ng
<Zinn> tgm4883_laptop: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<Shadow__X> f4hy, its an ati problem
<f4hy> Shadow__X, ok thanks, you have been helpful
<tgm4883_laptop> However, if you are not talking about sasc-ng, then it is ok
<Zinn> tgm4883_laptop: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<f4hy> Shadow__X, so if I revert back to the OS drivers should that fix it?
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> nope
<Shadow__X> but it will work using the cpu to do everything
<Shadow__X> what card are you using
<f4hy> Shadow__X, an old shitty winfast card
<Shadow__X> ati card
<f4hy> Shadow__X, so if TV does not work, I blame that, but video files didnt work so i was concerned
<f4hy> Shadow__X, oh, 9600XT
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> to be honest nvidia is the easiest to setup
<f4hy> I understand that, on this computer here I have an nvidia card
<f4hy> but in the box running myth it is ati
<f4hy> mythbuntu can not only support nvidia.
<Shadow__X> no it doesnt
<Shadow__X> but for best results
<Shadow__X> do mplayer file -vo x11
<Shadow__X> that should work good
<f4hy> alright great thanks ill give that a shot
<Shadow__X> mhmh
<f4hy> Shadow__X, didn't make a difference
<Shadow__X> how do you know the recording doesnt suck
<f4hy> Shadow__X, no the file is copied over onto the samba share, I am not trying to do anything from a TV
<Shadow__X> hmm
<f4hy> Shadow__X, I just cant get regular video playback
<Shadow__X> so vlc plays it no issue
<Shadow__X> ?
<f4hy> Shadow__X, the files play with vlc 'filename'
<f4hy> yes
<f4hy> but mplayer from the command line does not work
<Shadow__X> what does it do
<f4hy> it acts like it is playing, gives a progress bar on the command line
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> does it play using totem
<f4hy> like the correct out put you would get if it worked, just no video
<Shadow__X> did you do the command the way i said
<f4hy> yes with the -vo -x11
<f4hy> the machine is running in the other room, I suppose I should set it so I can VNC to it so I may trouble shoot without leaving the room
<Shadow__X> try -vo x11
<f4hy> alright ill go try that
<f4hy> Shadow__X, that works
<f4hy> -vo x11
<f4hy> thats displayed it
<f4hy> so for video file play back I can just edit the command mythbutu uses and tack on -vo x11 right?
<Shadow__X> well in mythtv you can tell it to use x11
<Shadow__X> what cpu do you have
<Shadow__X> and does your tv tuner have a mpeg encoder
<f4hy> AMD 2600+
<f4hy> the tuner does not have an encoder I dont think
<Shadow__X> heh
<Shadow__X> to be honest if you use it that way
<Shadow__X> your comp is going to be taxed just watching tv
<Shadow__X> the tuner is going to use cpu
<Shadow__X> and so is actually watching something
<Shadow__X> but if you want to try it go ahead
<Shadow__X> its on the front end setup
<f4hy> thats fine, its not like that box will be doing anything else
<Shadow__X> by taxed i mean it might not beable to keep up
<Shadow__X> and that would be fixed by just using an nvidia card
<f4hy> or getting the ATI card to work
<Shadow__X> again
<Shadow__X> as i said earlier
<Shadow__X> thats a ati driver issue
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> just dont listen to me and put on your dunce cap
<f4hy> well, i have wrestled with ATI drivers in the past
<Shadow__X> i have an ati card
<Shadow__X> i am using the new drivers
<Shadow__X> there is a bug in them
<Shadow__X> unless your a ati dev than you can fix it
<Shadow__X> using x11 is bypassing the issue by using your cpu
<f4hy> well 2 years ago I used ATI for everything
<Shadow__X> not a good solution
<Shadow__X> things have changed
<f4hy> right, I dont want to do the x11 bypassing if i dont have to
<f4hy> well I can just use the drivers from 2 years ago then, why not?
<Shadow__X> well unless you find something else
<Shadow__X> you have to
<Shadow__X> i dont know whta they supported
<f4hy> not if I have a copy of those older drivers
<Shadow__X> i have xv working on my card
<Shadow__X> its a x1400 but
<Shadow__X> i get screen corruption in mythtv and in wine
<Shadow__X> :D
<Shadow__X> thanks ati
<f4hy> well i ran things just fine on that card 2 years ago, I am just resurecting that machine to become a media box
<f4hy> but the card in there was able to do beryl and such, which needs composite
<Shadow__X> did you ever watch videos
<f4hy> ya, it could do anything
<Shadow__X> that used xgl
<Shadow__X> thats different
<f4hy> it was able to watch DVDs etc
<Shadow__X> i used to do beryl as well
<Shadow__X> again
<Shadow__X> xgl
<f4hy> how are videos different?
<f4hy> which also played fine on it...
<f4hy> what is this xv?
<Shadow__X> xgl is diff then aiglx
<f4hy> oh so it needs aiglx
<f4hy> yes that has always been a problem with the ATI drivers
<f4hy> myth requires aiglx??
<Shadow__X> myth requires a cpu and a vid card
<Shadow__X> linux requires somewhat decent drivers
<Shadow__X> which is your issue
<f4hy> well you just explained how video playback and everything should be fine with GLX so then why is ati drivers a problem
<Shadow__X> no
<Shadow__X> i said you had beryl and all that working on xgl
<Shadow__X> i used to do that as well
<Shadow__X> the new ati drivers support aiglx
<f4hy> well i was able to play videos
<Shadow__X> and compiz fusion
<Shadow__X> but there are bugs in them
<Shadow__X> and it doesnt support older hardware well
<f4hy> well why not just disable AIGLX?
<Shadow__X> or just the open source drivers
<Shadow__X> or buy nvidia
<Shadow__X> to be honest spending 30 bucks would take all your issues away in 4 minutes
<f4hy> well if i were to use 2 year old closed source drivers, when I did not have those issues and was able to play video just fine...
<f4hy> well I am not going to spend $30
<Shadow__X> then have fun
<Shadow__X> let me know if you find a suitable solution other than using x11
<f4hy> I will, I just wanted to know exactly what the issue is. What is the issue with the ATI drivers that prevents this from working. You never told me what xv is
<f4hy> and how does the aiglx bug relate to mythbuntu?
<Shadow__X> the bug causes screen corruption
<Shadow__X> look up xV
<Shadow__X> x video extension
<Shadow__X> it uses hardware instead of software
<Shadow__X> using x11 uses cpu
<f4hy> well thanks for all your help
<Shadow__X> mhm
<marl> hi folks, im trying to get mythtv to play back some .avi videos that i hav downlaoded, i can play them fine with vlc on windoz, but all i can get from mythtv frontend is the audio, can anyone point me in the rite direction to start trying to diagnose the problem?
<marl> or is there a way to transfer all the codecs i hav on my windoz machines to mythtv video?
<NTolerance> marl: you probably need w32codecs and assorted gstreamer packages
<NTolerance> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<NTolerance> also, try to play any files using totem, it will prompt you to download and install certain codecs automatically
<marl> ok thanks :)
<NTolerance> np
<marl> lol, typical, kids just starting watching a recoding, will hav to wait till they hav finished that be4 testing :(
<marl> anyone know if there is a way to get mythfront end to run uncer windoz? to allow playback of live tv?
<marl> i know there is a couple of win32 frontends, but only one with livetv and is experimental, was wandering if there was a cygwin option or something?
<jphillip> marl the mythtv player has a version that does livetv
<jphillip> I haven't checked the native windows frontend recently, but its supposidly in reasonably good shape now
<marl> what is the native windos frontend called?
<marl> the mythtv player says that using livetv, may hang the mythbackend, anyone comment on this happening?
<sabhain> isn't there something called MythWin?  Might want to google it .. I think it was a sourceforge project
<sshirley> Hi all. This is mostly a general Linux question but related to MythTV. Occasionally during certain operations in MyhTV (pressing 'next song' a number of times in MythMusic, or stopping a slideshow in MythGallery, etc)., MythTV will totally crash. Mind you, all these actions are performed with the remote control, so that might have something to do with it (as the service fails to start yet it still functions). Is there anywhere on 
<marl> ok, totem will play my .avi files from the ubuntu desktop, but mythtv frotnend will only play the audio (it is set to use mplayer at present) is there a way to get mplayer to use the codecs that totem has, or is it easier to set totem as the video playback program within mythtv?
<Shadow__X> marl try playing the files in mplayer
<Shadow__X> you might want to install gstreamer plutins
<marl> mplayer says, error opening/initalising the selected video_out (-vo) device
<marl> which gstreamer plug set should i install if i search i get about20-30 packages
<marl> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is already installed
<Shadow__X> ah so your issue isnt with codecs
<Shadow__X> what video card do you have
<marl> an ati card
<Shadow__X> heh
<Shadow__X> of course
<Shadow__X> what version ati card do you have
<marl> had problems originally with mythfrontend, but got them sorted
<Shadow__X> what problems
<marl> VERY bad live tv playback about 1 frame a sec, and same with recorded playback
<Shadow__X> ah
<marl> installed the ati bin drivers, and that sorted the problem
<Shadow__X> what version video card do you have
<marl> now live tv and recording playback is fine
<Shadow__X> then if you told mplayer to play files
<Shadow__X> tell it to use x11 ace
<marl> how do i do that?
<marl> setup/player settings?
<Shadow__X> where did you tell it to use mplayer
<marl> its the default entery in mythfrontend, setup/player settings, default video player
<Shadow__X> didnt you say you set it up to use mplayer
<Shadow__X> so your saying when you try and play it in mythtv front end it doesnt work
<marl> i said it was set to use mplayer, that was the default setting that mythfrontend had after installing it
<marl> yup
<Shadow__X> tell it to use
<Shadow__X> mplayer -xo x11
<marl> -vo x11 worked thanks :)
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, ping
<darthanubis> http://www.linux.com/feature/144179
<jphillip> darthanubis we include the mythtv windows player on our cd that they mention in there
<darthanubis> btw mythexport works now
<darthanubis> don't ask me how or what I did?
<jphillip> heh, I still maintain you were doing something wonky, but glad it works :)
<darthanubis> you know, I really resent your confidence in that regard
<darthanubis> oh yeah
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> but I guess it had to be me:/ although I wish I knew what, so I could learn from the whole ordeal
<Greybeard> greetings
<Greybeard> does anyone know what happened to the trunk weekly builds?
<foxbuntu_vm> Greybeard, I think laga is the one dealing with that, ask him for more info
<Greybeard> ok
<jphillip> didn't build cleanly I don't think
<jphillip> and then he had finals
<Greybeard> I guess I'll just have to try to build it on my machine
<laga> Greybeard: thjere are builds for mythtv
<laga> no mythplugins yet
<laga> afk
<MythbuntuGuest83> Hi all
<MythbuntuGuest83> I wonder if anyone can help me with a sound issue? I'm new to Mythbuntu so go easy :)
<MythbuntuGuest83> My output audio is very very low. Even if I grank the TV volume it stays at the same level. Has anyone got any pointers?
<MythbuntuGuest83> I'm using an Nvidia mobo if that helps with intergrated sound
<Greybeard> is "deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu hardy main" the right line for sources.list?
<Greybeard> I'm not seeing any packages newer than the ones in the normal ubuntu repositories
<NTolerance> MythbuntuGuest83: try running alsamixer in the terminal
<Greybeard> yeah, try turning up any PCM or front or main volumes
<MythbuntuGuest83> Thanks guys :) I turned up the volumes to 100 in the myth frontend. Do I need to go into the linux and do the same?
<Greybeard> I may not be interpreting the repositories correctly, but it seems to me that http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release lists a bunch of empty Packages files
<Greybeard> http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release clearly has packages in it OTOH
<laga> oh, the mirrors are probably not updated for the new PPA
<laga> wait a second
<laga> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/+archive
<laga> we added the versioning to the name of the archive to avoid upgrading issues
<laga> ie for those who don't want to upgrade ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> a
<tgm4883_laptop> h
<tgm4883_laptop> so we need to update the page then?
<laga> we need to update the mirrors script probably, but i need to finish mythplugins first
<laga> also, check slashdot
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, yea I read that article
<tgm4883_laptop> they left out native frontend support
<laga> haha
<Greybeard> thanks, that PPA seems to be working
<tgm4883_laptop> speaking of, has anyone tried native windows MythTV frontend support?
<marl> tgm4883_laptop, u talking about mythtvplayer ?
<tgm4883_laptop> marl, no, apparently MythTV frontend can run on Windows
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, i'll dig up the info
<marl> now THAT i would be interested in trying
<tgm4883_laptop> marl, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Windows_Port
<vbman11_> how does one edit the mythtv backend options from a terminal?
<Greybeard> which options?
<Greybeard> command line options?
<vbman11_> tv card
<Greybeard> card settings are edited with mythtv-setup
<vbman11_> yea but I want to edit them with a terminal(I'm using an ssh)
<Greybeard> you can use the mysql command to edit the database directly
<vbman11_> how
<Greybeard> I don't know; I'm not that masochistic
<vbman11_> ohh
<vbman11_> ok
<vbman11_> thanks anyway
<Greybeard> you can run mythtv-setup through ssh
<Greybeard> or any X program for that matter
<Greybeard> or, you can run X programs in a vnc session and forward the VNC connection through SSH
<rhpot1991> heh @ "I'm not that masochistic"
<vbman11_> ok so what is the command to manually start the backend
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start (or restart if it may be running)
<rhpot1991> restart is safer
<rhpot1991> it will start a new one if there is no other running
<vbman11_> thanks
<rhpot1991> np
<marl> anyone remond me what the script is that creates links to myth recordings with the recording name etc?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-16
<marl> i used to use it for a windoz share, but reformatted my mythbox and have forgoten the command :(
<vbman11_> So I'm having problems using oss4 and mythtv
<vbman11_> when I go to watch Tv I get VERY quiet, like every thing turned up I get a wisper
<vbman11_> when I used alsa All I had to do to fix this exact same problem was this: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-7.html#ss7.2
<vbman11_> Any one know how to do the same in oss4
<Greybeard> there's mythrename.pl
<marl> thanks just found it, had been looking for mythlink, but it was replaced by mythrename ages ago :(
<Greybeard> there is the file /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/mythrename.pl.gz in the mythtv-backend package
<Greybeard> of course you have to ungzip it and put it somewhere useful
<marl> yup, that had also happered finding it! lol
<Greybeard> I don't why it isn't put in /usr/bin
<marl> yup i would agrea, it is very usfull :) maybe its because its default is NOT to create links, it makes it kinda dangourus in some cases
<Greybeard> yeah, it is potentially destructive
<Greybeard> there should probably be a mythtv-contrib binary package or something containing scripts like that
<marl> would be a good idea :)
<laga> Greybeard: send a patch :)
<vbman11_> anyone?
<marl> sorry, vbman11_ i dont use oss4 :(
<vbman11_> ok
<Greybeard> I think I did edit the source package to make a mythtv-contrib package a while ago when I was still building mythtv myself
<darthanubis> http://www.pchdtv.com/
<Maxflax> I have a problem getting my DVB-T card to work! It's almost there I think
<Maxflax> it's a "Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge"
<sonicman66> I need help with my configuration for 5 sats is it possible
<Easy_Rider9999> google for your card with driver ubuntu
<Easy_Rider9999> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-450761.html
<sonicman66> thanks
<frink_> yoyoyo
<frink_> looks like bug 205849 still exists on 8.04.1
<Zinn> Bug 205849 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu 8.04 beta installer exits silently after partial installation" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/205849
<laga> frink_: we need logs.
<frink_> it is exactly the same as the bug - if you select custom remote during install, the install process exists early
<frink_> laga: Where would that be logged?
<laga> okay, then add that to the bug report and superm1 will fix it :)
<frink_> :)
<frink_> will do..
<laga> somewhere in /var7loG7, there is a special log for the installer
<laga> /var/log/
<frink_> HOwever the reason for custom support is there does not seem to be a option to install a homebrew lirc serial remote receiver..
<laga> yeah.
<frink_> is it still a manual install for lirc serial?
<laga> well, you need to provide your own lirc config anyways.
<laga> because you can have lots of different remotes
<laga> most remotes which are supported out ot the box right now are special PC remotes that come with captures cards, or the MCE stuff
<frink_> yah
<frink_> I have a hauppauge remote with lirc serial
<laga> i *believe* (haven't verified it) that lircd.conf files are receiver-specific
<laga> and tv-cards will return other stuff than serial receivers
<laga> but i'm not sure about that
<bcpage> I am thinking about builing a myth box and am looking for recomendations on hardware. $500~ budget, dual tunners, s-vid out(current tv), HD  would be nice for when I buy a new tv
<frink_> laga: mine seemed to work ok on prev installs...
<frink_> Oh, is the nova-t-500 working proprly yet?
<bcpage> Oh forgot to add. I'm in the US and use normal Cable TV
<notz> hy, anyone out there how got dvbloopback module on intrepid kernel working?
<laga> notz: for sasc, you need to go elsewhere
<superm1> sasc-ng | notz
<Zinn> superm1: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<notz> ok, thanks
<Steeltip> hi @all
<Steeltip> Would anyone be so kind to help me resolving some issues ? 1. whenn i upgrade my music-directorie with new directories , then i dont get them work in mythfrontend even when i upgrade the db with mythfrontend (search for music) . 2. Mythweb is ULTRA SLOW since an upgrade of ubuntu reposotory, I can get cofee before iget some details of a Movie !?!?
<Steeltip> sorry for my bad english writing
<superm1> Steeltip, try doing a database optimization
<superm1> eg repair mysql tables
<Steeltip> over Mythweb ?
<Steeltip> or on term ?
<superm1> mythweb might have an option to do it
<superm1> i forget
<superm1> if not, then you can use phpmyadmin or the term too
<Steeltip> i tried  term and mythweb, nothing went better after that
<superm1> then i would say to check a few other things; hard drive performance using hdparm, errors in /var/log/mythtv/*
<superm1> !logs | Steeltip
<Zinn> Steeltip: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<Steeltip> WOW, what does that mean ? :  MetaIOTagLib: Failed to read length from '/LAGER/Musik/NEU/[mp3Filename]
<superm1> i think it would mean you should take that file out of your list of files
<Steeltip> defect mp3 file ?
<superm1> yeah defective mp3s can most definitely throw things off
<Steeltip> okidoki
<Steeltip> thanks guy's  @ superm1  Zinn
<superm1> Zinn's a bot :)
<Steeltip> doesnt*t matter
<Steeltip> ;)
<Steeltip> he was kind
<Steeltip> ;)
<laga> he can be mean, too
<laga> !stab tgm4883_laptop
 * Zinn betrays laga and stabs them in the eye
<laga> see?
<laga> damn bot
<Steeltip> lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> hahaha
<Steeltip> he he he
<Steeltip> i like him ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga can't believe that happened right there,  you have like a 4% chance of that
<laga> "you" or "everyone" ;)
<Steeltip> hey superml , does your MYTH run under 64  bit ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: everyone
<superm1> Steeltip, yeah on one of my systems
<tgm4883_laptop> HA
<laga> !stab tgm4883_laptop
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883_laptop with superm1's dell e.
<rhpot1991_laptop> I busted my gps, trying to do some emergency repair in the car right now
<tgm4883_laptop> see rhpot1991 you showed me the source and I hacked it ;)
<Steeltip> i have master and slave running under 64 bit , seems to run not that stable as under 32  or is it cause i didnt compile by my self ?
<Steeltip> Zinn
<Steeltip> ;)
<Steeltip> i am using Mythbuntu @ the moment
<Steeltip> do you guy's compile by yourself ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: you prob could, what with having ssh to the box
 * laga compiles and uses packages
<rhpot1991_laptop> Steeltip: I run the weekly builds, or do you mean the packages themselves
<Steeltip> themselves ;)
<Steeltip> isnt that too much stress rhpot1991  ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga and superm1 make most of them IIRC
<tgm4883_laptop> I possibly very much am not liking this
<Steeltip> pardon tgm4883_laptop  , what do you mean ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Steeltip, oh I'm having a different issue totally unrelated
<tgm4883_laptop> Dealing with daily builds and cron jobs
<Steeltip> oh
<Steeltip> whats the meaning of liking ?
 * laga hands Steeltip a dictionary
<Steeltip> would you be so kind and explain it in other words ?
<Steeltip> Thx allot laga
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't like this cron job very much?
<Steeltip> i seem to be toooooooo stupid to understand english
<Steeltip> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not happy with it
<tgm4883_laptop> because it keeps failing for no apparent reason
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm not happy with garmin
<Steeltip> thx
<rhpot1991_laptop> find my maps silly thing
<Steeltip> garmin ?
<Steeltip> NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times. : Whats that ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> gps thing
<laga> i'm not happy with that ebay guy. my GPS logger could have arrived today..
<Steeltip> rhpot1991,  thx , google helped me :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Steeltip: those are kinda common, could be a lot of things and might not even be a worry
<Steeltip> the maybe corrupt files are removed/deleted but still i cant include ne dirs in mythfrontend / myth-music
<Steeltip> new directories
<Steeltip> thx 4 help guy'S , CU
<darrint> Anyone know where to find a cheap standalone ntsc tuner?
<tritium> Two of my channels in the listings only list "NO DATA", despite valid channel lineups from schedules direct.
<tritium> This is the same bug I experienced in 7.10 when I upgraded from 0.20 to 0.21
<tritium> All other channel data is fine.  Where can I start diagnosing this?
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, in mythweb go to settings > channel info and see if they have xmltvid numbers
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: ok, checking...
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: no, none of them do
<tritium> Does that mean they were all found via a channel scan?
<tgm4883_laptop> none of them do, as in, none of the channels have xmltvid numbers?
<tritium> Correct.
<tgm4883_laptop> well thats interesting
<tritium> They only have channum, callsign, and everything right of those fields
<tgm4883_laptop> strange, they should all have xmltvid numbers
<tritium> If I allow EIT scans, would that be where the program info is coming from, and not from schedules direct?
<tgm4883_laptop> is it digital?
<tritium> The "useonairguide" check box is checked for all of them.
<tritium> Yes, these are all unencrypted QAM-256 on Comcast cable.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like thats where its getting its info
<tritium> Yeah, sounds that way.  I'll try unchecking that box...
<tgm4883_laptop> which 2 channels?
<tritium> 6-1 and 12-1, which are CW and MY50
<tgm4883_laptop> are you sure those are broadcasting EIT
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: no, I'm not certain.  I'll uncheck the "useonairguide" and do a fresh mythfilldatabase.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: thanks for your help, tgm4883_laptop.  I'll let you know if that works.  :)
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: that didn't seem to work
<tritium> Hmm, the channel lineup doesn't list any of the HD channels.  Now I'm puzzled.  Should I use the over-the-air channel lineup to get the HD channel info, even though I'm using cable?
<Greybeard> cable companies always switch channels around AFAIK
<tritium> Yeah.
 * tritium tries manually entering xmlids
<superm1> tritium, if you match up the call signs, you don't usually need to enter xmlids
<superm1> mythfilldatabase wil handle it
<tritium> superm1: that's not happening for 2 of my channels
<superm1> tritium, make sure that you match up spacing, dashes, etc
<tritium> I'm not editing the call signs at all.  They were auto setup, either from channel scanning, or from listings info.
<tritium> Call signs are correct.
<superm1> yeah what i'm saying is that if you want the data to sync up, you have to modify the channel scanning callsigns sometimes
<superm1> to match what the callsigns are coming in from the listings info
<tritium> I see.  Thanks.
<egyn> Hi, i've been trying to install mythtv but failed twice. After the failure the harddrive starts to work intensly.
<tritium> Well, strange.  One of the working channels is 4-1.  Mythweb lists its call sign as "NBC HD", while schedules direct lists it as "KOBDT", yet I still get valid channel listings for that one.
<egyn> Is this the right forum?
<superm1> tritium, the callsign and channel "name" are different fields
<superm1> egyn, that likely means that there was a problem with mysql user and or password
<superm1> egyn, and that mythtv-backend is continually trying to connect over and over
<superm1> without luck
<egyn> superm1: that sounds fair since it happens after mysql tries to start
<egyn> start = install
<egyn> but there is some failure (which i havent logged/written down)
<superm1> egyn, did you previously have mysql installed/configured?
<egyn> i've tried from a clean install of ubuntu 64-bit. no mysql preinstalled
<egyn> and i am testing with hardy
<superm1> ah okay
<tritium> superm1: I know.  I'm looking specifically at the callsign field only.
<superm1> well the likely cause is that when you got a prompt for a "root" password, you put something in
<egyn> should i try and isntall mysql before trying ti install myth?
<superm1> egyn, no, but this is why mythbuntu control centre was made available
<egyn> yes, i entered root pw twice
<superm1> to work around this problem-
<superm1> so at this point
<egyn> ok
<egyn> is this a "confirmed" problem?
<superm1> you need to dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<superm1> make sure that everything is valid
<superm1> then dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> make sure everything is valid
<superm1> when it asks for the "mythtv" user's password, just hit enter
<superm1> but make sure you enter your root password when it asks for it
<superm1> tritium, hum well that's particularly odd then :)
<superm1> tritium, you should be able to just drop xmltvids in place if it comes down to it
<egyn> superm1: before i start this all over again. it is possible to install mythtv without having a tv-card? i want to evalute the software
<tritium> superm1: thanks, I'll try that.
<superm1> egyn, well starting all over won't solve things unless you purge packages.  the solution i presented to you should get you working from the current state
<superm1> egyn, it's possible to install it, but the biggest benefit comes from having a tv card
<egyn> superm1, this is another machine with a recent clean install
<superm1> egyn, if this is a clean install, i would recommend just installing from a mythbuntu disk
<egyn> superm1: i intend to get a tv-card in the near future
<superm1> or installing from the apt-url on the website
<egyn> superm1: i am downloading the iso as we speak but i _want_ to install aftter ubuntu :)
<egyn> i like to install programs :)
<superm1> egyn, then you should try to do it from the control center
<superm1> click the "Add to ubuntu" link on the website
<superm1> and do it that route
<superm1> be sure to purge mysql-server* and mythtv* before doing so
<superm1> to clean up any mess that was made right now
<egyn> yes, is that "qadd to ubuntu" same as installing via synapcit?
<superm1> yeah it calls synaptic to install the package
<egyn> Great
<egyn> I initially intend to be able to use this machine as a front/backend while being able to work on it as a desktop
<superm1> yeah then add to ubuntu should work out better for you
<egyn> i figured the same
<egyn> but later on extend it with additional .. frontends
<egyn> my mind wants frontend to be backend :)
<tritium> superm1: if I enter the XMLTVID, do I have to restart the mythtv backend to get it to show up in the listings, or do another mythfilldatabase?
<superm1> tritium, both i believe
<tritium> superm1: ok, thanks
<egyn> superm1: when i look at "http://mythbuntu.com/existing-ubuntu" the 2nd step states that i "must be runningn gusty". i am running hardy on a 64-bit computer. will this be impossielbe?
<superm1> that would be a typo if it says that.
<superm1> let me see
<superm1> it says gutsy or later
<egyn> ah, or later
<egyn> i would prefer "at least 7.10".. but that is a matter of taste i guess :)
<frink_> hey superm1
<superm1> hi frink_
<superm1> how goes things
<egyn> Well, i'll fire away the install.
<superm1> egyn, alrighty :)
<egyn> Ok, progress so far, i was apointed a password for mythtv-common
<egyn> and then mythtv-status tried to update and i see "sorry, failed to fetch http://localhost:6544/xml"
<egyn> However this step seems to be successful
<egyn> When i look in the control center for the system roles i see that by default the "server" is set to "no server" and that "client" is set to "client"
<egyn> If i want to run a front/backend on the same machine, should i set it to primary server and client
<egyn> What i did last time was not to go into this control center but rather try out mythtv frontend right away
<egyn> then mysql started to install
<egyn> etc
<egyn> i'll read the 8.04 install manual now - doh =)
<egyn> ah.. TeX, wonderful
<Greybeard> TeX where?
<egyn> the pdf-manual
<tritium> Yep.
<egyn> i wrote my master thesis using latex, nice to send word up the ")(#D
<egyn> :)
<tritium> superm1: well, I added XMLTVIDs to the two channels that I wasn't getting listing info for, and now they're the only two that have listing info.  The other channels *lost* their listing info.
<egyn> semi-off-topic, is the XFCE4 desktop less resource hungry than Gnome?
<tritium> somewhat
<egyn> Ok,
<egyn> is Kubuntu based on KDE?
<egyn> which is also less resource hungry?
<Greybeard> but mythtv doesn't really use any major features of any of those
<egyn> I read chapter 3.3 which talked about "excess bloat of an existing install"
<egyn> Oh well.
<egyn> back to reading
<Greybeard> before I used mythbuntu, I didn't use any GNOME, KDE, or XFCE components, except a terminal emulator
<tritium> egyn: kubuntu _is_ based on KDE, but I don't believe it to be less resource hungry
<Greybeard> I didn't even have a window manager
<egyn> tritium: i remember that i installed kubuntu on a low spec machine based on such a statement "less resource hungry"
<egyn> if i rembmer correctly
<tritium> egyn: I guess it depends on whose statements you believe
<Greybeard> if you want to install as little as possible, use an Ubuntu alternate install CD and just use the "text" option
<egyn> Greybeard: yes
<Greybeard> but the mythbuntu install CD is more automatic
<egyn> but that is not of interest for me atm
<egyn> well i aim to use this server as a desktop as well
<egyn> server = backend?
<Greybeard> oh
<egyn> in mythtv terms?
<tritium> yes
<Greybeard> so, you're not planning to use it as a frontend?
<tritium> You can use the same machine as both.
<Greybeard> of course
<egyn> thanks, i have the control center in swedish .. and it says  "client" and "server"
<egyn> i will use it as both
<egyn> initially as a frontend+backend+desktop
<Greybeard> you can easily add or take things away later
<egyn> and i would like to output mythtv to one of my motherboards display outputs
<Greybeard> different from the desktop?
<egyn> while working on the desktop on another
<egyn> possibly
<egyn> i have not really understood this part fully yet though
<Greybeard> if they're entirely different hardware devices, you can probably run independent X servers
<egyn> same hardware device
<tritium> superm1: I went ahead and added xmltvids for all channels
<Greybeard> or you can put definitions for both cards and screens in the same xorg.conf
<tritium> Now the channel listings are complete.
<egyn> Greybeard: thus outputting screen 0 to say the vga output and screen 1 to dvi?
<Greybeard> so, you'll want one X display with two screens
<Greybeard> yeah, you can do that
<egyn> i'll back up a bit
<Greybeard> one screen will be :0.0 and one will be :0.1
<egyn> i've only got one gfxcard
<egyn> which can output vga/dvi/hdmi
<Greybeard> you can set up multiple screens for X
<Greybeard> which X driver are you using?
<egyn> will that be a so called ... "cloned screen"
<Greybeard> there are several different configuratoins
<Greybeard> configurations
<egyn> that is why it is confusing =)
<Greybeard> I assume you want independent screens
<egyn> ati
<egyn> fxglr
<egyn> (spelling might be wrong)
<Greybeard> I'm not sure if there's a utility to set that up easily
<Greybeard> you may have to edit xorg.conf
<egyn> editing xorg is fine with me
<Greybeard> the Ubuntu "Monitor Resolution Settings" might do it too
<egyn> i tried that .. say 6 months ago on my laptop but that didnt work too well :)
<egyn> but it might work better now on this desktop
<egyn> although the motherboard is new
<Greybeard> there are a number of potential pitfalls
<tritium> The Screen Resolution applet on 8.04 works nicely with xrandr now.
<egyn> well .. the laptop caused me a lot of pain
<egyn> but that is history
<egyn> xrandr?
<Greybeard> different cards and drivers have different quirks
<Greybeard> xrandr should be able to handle it, if the driver works correctly
<Greybeard> I've had the ati/radeon driver crash when using xrandr commands
<egyn> i've managed to get compiz working so i hope it's fine
<Greybeard> but if that works, that's probably the best approach
<egyn> altough i get some flickering with opengl
<egyn> but that is a different topic
<Greybeard> yeah, that's mostly independent
<Greybeard> I haven't used fglrx much, since I've found the Free radeon driver to work better most of the time
<egyn> do you play games?
<egyn> gaming is not my main focus
<Greybeard> not with the ATI card
<egyn> i might start tetris or the occasional punch-out
<egyn> if i'm wild i play some amiga games
<Greybeard> for mythtv with an LCD TV connected to the DVI output of a radeon card, the "radeon" driver has worked best
<egyn> oh well. i'll shut up and read again.
<egyn> Greybeard: then maybe i should consider to use the free drivers
<Greybeard> well, try it with what you have first probably
<egyn> i've got a radeon 3200 hd
<Greybeard> use whatever works for you
<egyn> yes i'll keep on from my current setting
<Greybeard> I have a 9600, so everything's probably different
<egyn> i wouldnt know
 * egyn is a happy amateur
<Greybeard> the driver situation for ATI/AMD hardware is very complex
<egyn> so i've discovered
<egyn> but i dont want to buy windows
<Greybeard> there's now the new free driver, but I have no experience with it yet
<egyn> Ok, now i tried to add a primary server and mysql started installing and fails
<Greybeard> are you using Mythbuntu Control Center?
<egyn> yes
<egyn> i tried adding a primary server and pressed apply
<egyn> then it started downloading and isntalling
<egyn> and fails at mysql
<egyn> again, this is a clean install of ubuntu
<Greybeard> mysql didn't start?
<egyn> 64-bit hardy
<egyn> did not start
<egyn> "unpacking mysql-server (from .../mysql-server_5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1_all.deb) ...
<egyn> * Stopping mysql database server mysqld
<Greybeard> I haven't started a new MythTV system from nothing using Mythbuntu, since I had an working system before Mythbuntu came along, so I'm not familiar with the exact sequence
<egyn> ... fail!
<Greybeard> no other messages?
<Greybeard> you may need to try starting mysqld from a terminal to see errors
<egyn> "there is a mysql server running, but we failed in our attempts to stop it"
<egyn> "stop it yourself and try again"
<egyn> so there was more messages :)
<Greybeard> you can try "/etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<egyn> i needed sudo
<Greybeard> right
<egyn> could this be the orpblem with the installscript?
<Greybeard> sorry
<Greybeard> so restarting mysql manually worked?
<egyn> yes
<Greybeard> I guess try the MCC thing again
<egyn> that seemed to work
<Greybeard> you selected "Primary Backend" and "Frontend" under "System Roles"?
<egyn> i saw "starting server" and "starting "client" flashing by
<egyn> yes, prim front/back
<Greybeard> so, mythfrontend started?
<egyn> i think so, how can i check most easily?
<Greybeard> you'd see it
<Greybeard> it would probably cover everything else up
<egyn> i can see a mythbqackend process
<egyn> (ps)
<egyn> i see no new window/screen
<Greybeard> I'm not sure what client was starting then
<egyn> Ok, well i have a backend running now, but only as a a process, i cannot see a window
<egyn> is it now safe to  start the frontend?
<egyn> Tada,
<egyn> now it works
<egyn> i'll check out the plugins since i have no tv-card =)
<egyn> how can i control the image gallery, to start a slide show? do i need a remote control?
<egyn> the keyboard lets me choose between images
<egyn> but how do i select slideshow/random/marking and so on?
<egyn> "m" =)
<egyn> thanks.
<MythbuntuGuest04> Tried to install a new install of Mythbuntu.  Whether I use Mythbuntu install or Alternate Mythbuntu, by the time it gets to being able to reconize the hard drives, it tells me that no hard drives are detected.  It tells me that if I need drivers for my Western Digital 80 gig and 500 gig SATA drives, I should choose from the following drivers listed.  No matter which drivers I chose, it goes back to telling me that no drives are detected. 
<laga> can you select "legacy" SATA mode in the bios?
<egyn> are program guides distributed via the digital-tv-signals or do i use a webaddress for this?
<tritium> I'm a bit confused about the lirc configuration.  I have a Fusion MCE remote that came with my dvico fusion5 hdtv card.  It appears to be the DVICO_MCE device in /usr/share/lirc/remotes/dvico/lircd.conf.fusionHDTV.  When configuring from MCC, I can't specifically choose DVICO_MCE.
<MythbuntuGuest04> I have not noticed.  Thank you very much for the quick responds.  When I get home from work, I will check.  And get back to the chat.  Again thank you very much
<tritium> Do I have to manually edit /etc/lirc/hardware.conf, and change REMOTE="DViCO USB Remote" to REMOTE="DVICO_MCE"?
<tritium> In fact, there are two separate entries for DVICO_MCE in /usr/share/lirc/remotes/dvico/lircd.conf.fusionHDTV.  How does one configure one vs. the other?
<egyn> well I hav eno idea  since he has no remote nor yet
<egyn> he = me
<egyn> = i
<egyn> argh =)
<tritium> :)
<Greybeard> ﻿/etc/lirc/hardware.conf describes the receiver hardware
<tritium> Greybeard: so how do I specificy the exact remote I have?
<Greybeard> ﻿/etc/lirc/lircd.conf describes remotes that are sending commands
<Greybeard> you can use one of the files from ﻿/usr/share/lirc/remotes as /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<tritium>  /etc/lirc/lircd.conf only lists /usr/share/lirc/remotes/dvico/lircd.conf.fusionHDTV, which lists two different DVICO_MCE remotes.
<tritium> I don't see how/where to specify which one specifically to use.
<Greybeard> you can use any number of remote transmitters simultaneously
<Greybeard> is lirc getting some signal?
<tritium> So how does it distinguish between the two with identical name (DVICO_MCE)
<Greybeard> that's strange that two are identically named
<tritium> Yes, the remote is working, but not all the buttons.
<Greybeard> I guess you should delete one
<tritium> Yes, I would expect unique names.
<tritium> While the remote is working, it may be using the ir_kbd_i2c driver.  I'm not sure if that uses lirc, or not.
<Greybeard> well, don't delete any
<Greybeard> probably not
<tritium> I think I'll enable the IR receiver on my HDHomeRun.
<tritium> (and unplug the little 1/8" IR receiver cable on the DViCO card.
<tritium> )
<Greybeard> well, shutdown lircd and see what happens
<Greybeard> does the remote still work?
<tritium> Let me check.
<tritium> hmm, invoke-rc.d lirc stop failed
<Greybeard> or run irw and see if anything comes out when you hit remote buttons
<Greybeard> lirc probably wasn't running then
<tritium> correct
<tritium> So it was definitly only using the i2c driver.
<Greybeard> so, you're getting keyboard input events independent of lirc
<tritium> I can successfully load lirc, so I'll play with that now.
<tritium> Thanks, Greybeard.
<Greybeard> the input events might be preferable to lirc anyway
<Greybeard> sure
<tritium> Not sure.  How would I configure the input events?
<Greybeard> I don't know
<tritium> ok, no worries
<Greybeard> I don't have that kind of hardware, but it might be simpler than having lircd
<tritium> possibly
<Greybeard> does it produce characters in a terminal when you hit remote buttons?
<tritium> I've not tried.  Let me check.
<Greybeard> there's a mythtv key configuring plugin that might be very easy to use
<tritium> Yes, but only for arrow and numeric keys.
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> maybe the other buttons produce input events that aren't mapped to chararcters
<Greybeard> characters
<Greybeard> if you do end up using lirc, you might need to unload ﻿ir_kbd_i2c to avoid confusing apps
<Greybeard> they could get events from both Linux input (as keys) and from lirc
<tritium> Greybeard: yeah, no kidding.
<tritium> Hmm, to use the HDHomeRun's IR receiver I'd have to configure lirc to listen on UDP port 5000.
<Greybeard> makes sense, since the HDHomRun only has ethernet
<tritium> I'm looking for LIRCD_ARGS in /etc/init.d/lirc...
<Greybeard> I had no end of annoyance with the COM port IR receiver that came with my Air2PC card, so I got a USB MCE receiver and remote
<tritium> Cool.
<Greybeard> it works quite well
<tritium> That solved it?
<Greybeard> I like the remote a lot and the receiver can receive from other remotes too
<Greybeard> it may have the Microsoft name on it, but they don't make them of course
<tritium> Gah, I can't find where to put args for lircd
 * tritium believes superm1 has an HDHomeRun, and wonders how he configured lircd...
<egyn> :)
<Greybeard> command line args for lircd are in /etc/init.d/lirc
<egyn> this mythtv-thingy feels neat
<Greybeard> it's nice once you get it working
<egyn> i hate the fact that the DVB-C cards are so expensive though
<tritium> Greybeard: yeah, I've been looking at that file.
<Greybeard> it looks like you have to edit it directly to change arbitrary lircd parameters
<Greybeard> what do you want to change btw?
<tritium> I want to invoke lirc with "-H udp -d 5000" arguments
<Greybeard> you can probably do that in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<tritium> aye
<Greybeard> use REMOTE_DIRVER="udp" and REMOTE_DEVICE="5000"
<tritium> hmm
<tritium> I have REMOTE_DRVER=
<tritium> "dvico"
<Greybeard> so, change that to udp I think
<tritium> I put REMOTE_ARGS="-H udp -d 5000" and left others alone
<tritium> hmm, ok
<Greybeard> that might work too
<Greybeard> but that might result in two -H options
<tritium> udp is a valid lirc driver, huh?
<Greybeard> yes
<tritium> Then how do I specify the dvico remote?
<tritium> This is *uber* confising...
<Greybeard> remotes are configured in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<Greybeard> ﻿REMOTE_DRVER=dvico means use the dvico receiver, not transmitter
<tritium> When I configure a remote in MCC, it ends up listing dvico in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf.old
<Greybeard> well, the interface in the computer, not the thing you hold in your hand
<Greybeard> ﻿/etc/lirc/hardware.conf.old is probably just a backup
<tritium> I didn't mean to include .old
<Greybeard> yeah, MCC is trying to use the dvico card's receiver, right?
<tritium> Possibly.
<Greybeard> but you want to ignore that and use the HDHomerun's receiver, right?
<tritium> I guess so.  It says to choose a
<tritium> "remote"
<tritium> But perhaps that's what it means...
<Greybeard> MCC probably doesn't allow for receivers and remotes from different sources
<tritium> I guess so.
<Greybeard> you probably have to configure this manually
<tritium> yeah
<Greybeard> it seems pretty safe to assume that someone would use their dvico remote with a dvico card
<tritium> yes
<Greybeard> MCC probably isn't designed for more complex configurations
<tritium> I wonder if I can use the inputlirc package to "connect" the i2c to lirc
<Greybeard> so, you didn't get lircd to receive from the DVIcO card at all?
<tritium> I'm not there yet.
<tritium> I'm still researching lirc drivers.
<tritium> even dpkg-reconfigure lirc doens't list udp as a driver.
<tritium> doesn't*
<Greybeard> "lircd --driver=help" lists udp
<tritium> thanks
<Greybeard> the term "driver" is confusing in the context of Lirc, since lircd has a number of internal hardware drivers, some of which talk to Linux kernel drivers and some of which don't
<tritium> Well, I have a dinner date.  I better go get ready.  Thanks for all of your help.  =)
<Greybeard> sure
<tritium> Hope to see you around.
<Greybeard> sure
<ab0oo> any geniuses here using HVR-1800s on a cable network (like comcast) with borked up EIT info (bad 1ffb PIDs)?
<ab0oo> better yet, anyone just having succes with an HVR-1800?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-17
<dick-richardson> I am trying to set up my mythtv box, but I'm in a loop regarding my sql server. Why do I need to have a sql server?
<foxbuntu> dick-richardson, MythTV is based on a MySQL DB, it is a required part of the install
<dick-richardson> when I run mythtv, I'm getting a fatal error: audio not configure, you need to run mythfrontend
<dick-richardson> when I run mythfrontend, I get 'This version of MythTV requires an updated database schema. Please run mythtv-setup or mythbackend to update your database"
<dick-richardson> when i run mythbackend, I get "couldn't upgrade database to new schema"
<dick-richardson> when i run mythbackend, I get "couldn't upgrade database to new schema"
<foxbuntu> dick-richardson, how did you do the MythTV install?
<dick-richardson> It had been working after the install...went through the gui installer on the livecd...it stopped working after it kept complaining about the database and I reinstalled it from the command line
<MythbuntuGuest02> burned dvd's does not work.. after using mytharchive.. did work before upgrading to new -fixes
<MythbuntuGuest02> the player(s) cant read the dvd..
<MythbuntuGuest02> i have had fixes all the time and as i said, it worked before with -fixes.
<superm1> tritium, i do have a hdhomerun, but i dont have it in the same room as my tv
<superm1> so i've not configured lirc for it
<tritium> superm1: thanks
<tritium> Well, my HDHomeRun appears to have died anyway.  The little red LED on the wall transformer is blinking, and all the LEDs on the face of the box are out.  I did two things today to it: upgraded the firmware, and enabled the IR port.  I wonder which one killed it...
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> i just got a new video card
<thedarkone> can some one help me set it up
<thedarkone> it a nvidia 6200 tc
<thedarkone> anyone here
<tritium> Greybeard: unbelievable!  I went to dinner, and I came back, and my HDHomeRun power adapter was toast!
<tritium> Apparently, a known issue: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/power/
<foxbuntu_vm> tritium, thats really odd on the HDHR power, really awesome of them to just admit it and have an in place procedure for replacing it...too bad though
<tritium> foxbuntu_vm: yes, at least they are replacing them.
<tritium> (It's still inconvenient.)
<foxbuntu_vm> tritium, yeah...still suxor for you
<foxbuntu_vm> tritium, I have had mine for quite some time and use it tons without issue, however I do suggest keeping the firmware on it up-to-date (or at least close)
<tritium> foxbuntu_vm: I just upgraded the firmware today, as a matter of fact.
<foxbuntu_vm> tritium, yeah, I have seen strange things with upgrades in MythTV sometimes causing the HDHR to act strange, but a simple firmware upgrade has always resolved it for me
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> anyone help me with this nvidia 6200
<thedarkone> ?
<tritium> thedarkone: that's a video card, not a tuner card, correct?
<thedarkone> yeah
<tritium> thedarkone: #ubuntu is probably a more appropriate channel for that question.  What's the problem?
<tritium> Isn't "Y" supposed to change tuner cards?
<tritium> Now with my HDHomeRun dead, I can't change tuner cards.
<tritium> Perhaps that's enough mythtv frustration for one day...
<foxbuntu_vm> tritium, you should be able to exit the frontend and reopen it to reset it to use the default tuner card and get off your HDHR
<tritium> foxbuntu_vm: the HDHR Tuner 0 _is_ the default
<foxbuntu_vm> tritium, also if you restart the backend it will see that the HDHR is offline if you unplug it
<tritium> And the "Y" button does nothing.
<tritium> Thanks, though, foxbuntu_vm.
<foxbuntu_vm> tritium, no problem
<Greybeard> sorry to hear about the dead HDHomerun, tritium
<tritium> Greybeard: thanks...
<Greybeard> it sounds like it's just the wall-wart, not the device itself
<Greybeard> if you had another one of the same voltage, you could use it
<tritium> I looked.  Nothing with the same voltage, or current for that matter.
<tritium> Surprisingly that thing draws 2A at 5V.
<DogBoy> radio shack sells replacement ones that have switchable settings and multiple adapter plugs
<tritium> I have one -- closest voltage is 4.5V, but it only goes to 1000mA.
<superm1> tritium, what was the root cause of that going out?
<tritium> superm1: no idea, other than it's common enough for them to have a support page for it.
<superm1> tritium, well i think i'll order a new one then
<superm1> in case this is gonna happen to me soon enough too
<superm1> oh nvm.  i got a "not needed" when i put in my id
<tritium> Ah.
<tritium> Perhaps yours is of a newer, improved design.
<superm1> sorry to hear about yours then
<tritium> Thanks!
<superm1> well mines among the first that come out
<superm1> so yours is the "improved" design :)
<tritium> heh
<superm1> i'll shoot an email to a few other buddies with these though at least to have them double check theirs'
<tritium> Good plan.
<mm_202> Hey guys, has anyone here gotten Mythbuntu to work on a VIA EPIA-M board?
<tritium> Good night!
<superm1> night tritium
<tritium> Take care, superm1.
<Greybeard> bye
<tritium> Night, Greybeard.
<peterbecker__> does anyone have experience with getting duplicate inputs from a remote control?
<peterbecker__> I've got repeat=0 on all events in .lirc/mythtv (as configured by mythbuntu-control-centre)
<peterbecker__> and I've got "repeat_bit 2" in my lircd.conf
<peterbecker__> still getting duplicates :(
<peterbecker__> terminal window gets single digits, irw gets duplicate events
<Greybeard> so, this is a receiver with Linux input subsystem support?
<peterbecker__> yes, it's a FusionHDTV Dual with an IR-receiver that appears on my system as /dev/input/event7
<peterbecker__> I made a config with irrecord myself
<peterbecker__> used dev/input as driver
<Greybeard> which lircd driver?
<peterbecker__> dev/input
<peterbecker__> (sidenote: I have no real clue what I'm doing, I just know how to use Google)
<Greybeard> devinput?
<peterbecker__> to create the configuration I used "irrecord --driver dev/input --device /dev/input/event7 test.conf"
<Greybeard> so, the duplicates aren't a result of the app receiving both a key event and a lirc event?
<peterbecker__> same driver is configured in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<peterbecker__> I just realised that irw actually shows a repeat count of "00" each time
<peterbecker__> so it might be an lirc problem
<peterbecker__> I was considering the key event + lirc event
<Greybeard> 00 events keep coming as long as you hold down the button?
<peterbecker__> but if I remove entries from .lirc/mythtv, the matching function stops working completely
<Greybeard> that definitely sounds like a lirc problem, but I don't know if it would be in lircd or what
<peterbecker__> no, two 00 events come on each press
<Greybeard> oh, exactly two
<peterbecker__> yes
<peterbecker__> and for all keys I tried
<Greybeard> I'm using an MCE receiver, so I haven't tried lirc's "devinput" driver
<peterbecker__> maybe I'm using the wrong driver?
<Greybeard> I'm not sure
<peterbecker__> as I said: I don't really know what I'm doing
<peterbecker__> just doing the Google -> try -> repeat
<Greybeard> so, MythTV didn't do what you wanted without lirc?
<peterbecker__> MythTV works, but without remote
<Greybeard> but you said the remote buttons generate characters in the terminal, right?
<peterbecker__> first step was using the control centre to configure the remote, but that gives the duplicates
<peterbecker__> if you hit digits or up/down while the terminal is active you get single results
<Greybeard> so, then those buttons should work for MythTV when lircd isn't running
<peterbecker__> ack
<Greybeard> but other buttons don't do anything?
<peterbecker__> (had to run into the living room to try)
<peterbecker__> as far as I can tell only digits and directions work
<peterbecker__> in particular the OK button doesn't do anything
<Greybeard> but it does generate a lirc event?
<peterbecker__> two
<Greybeard> ok
<peterbecker__> what maps the IR to the keyboard events?
<peterbecker__> I thought lirc would do that, too
<Greybeard> I was just wondering if you could get by without lirc entirely
<Greybeard> the kernel maps buttons to input events like I think
<Greybeard> to apps, it's the same as if you hit that key on the keyboard
<peterbecker__> I just tried taking the ArrowRight config out of .lirc/mythtv again
<peterbecker__> without lirc directions work correctly
<peterbecker__> with lirc left is double, right is dead
<Greybeard> or with lircd not running
<Greybeard> yeah, so if that worked for all buttons, you wouldn't need to mess with lirc at all
<peterbecker__> but I don't understand why taking the config out of .lirc/mythtv results in the right direction being dead
<peterbecker__> it seems it ignored the key event then, too
<Greybeard> oh
<peterbecker__> or the event doesn't happen anymore
<Greybeard> I didn't quite understand what you were saying
<peterbecker__> I commented the lines in .lirc/mythtv for the right arrow
<Greybeard> the right button does the same thing as the keyboard right arrow?
<peterbecker__> then started mythtv with lircd running
<peterbecker__> result: right arrow is dead
<peterbecker__> it should do
<Greybeard> what happens when you run irw?
<Greybeard> if you hit one of the digits for instance, do you get a message from IRW about the lirc event as well as an extra digit in the terminal?
<peterbecker__> no, just two irw lines
<Greybeard> maybe lircd inhibits the key events from being sent
<peterbecker__> it looks that way
<peterbecker__> would make sense
<Greybeard> that would be useful to avoid duplicate events to the app, but it still doesn't explain your duplicate lirc event problem
<peterbecker__> my current theory is that the real problem is the repeat count not increasing
<peterbecker__> that seems to stop all logic for handling repeats to fail
<peterbecker__> s/stop/cause
<peterbecker__> Greybeard: thanks for trying -- I gotta go, will try the forum later
<Greybeard> ok
<Greybeard> sorry I couldn't help more
<peterbecker__> no worries
<peterbecker__> cu
<Greybeard> I've only used serial and mce_usb lirc drivers
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: The update last week was awful, in case you remember me...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, thats too bad
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, did you get it worked out?
 * foxbuntu just got back from work
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Yes, but the WAF was at risk ;)
<foxbuntu> WAF?
<MilhousePunkRock> First I got bitten by a huge Gutsy->Hardy update bug, with the locales... WAF = Woman Acceptance Factor
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> oh, Im not familar with the locales bug
<foxbuntu> odd though, one of the devs is in germany, he's never said anything I remember about it
<foxbuntu> sure hope its been resolved in 8.10 then, or going to be
<MilhousePunkRock> Next the remote would not work...
<MilhousePunkRock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865679
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: It's not mythbuntu specific, and on both my Kubuntu machines this bug did not happen. I upgraded those early though, I think it might be something with 7.10 to 8.04.1 maybe
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, that could be
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah, thats something in Ubuntu upstream
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, what happened with the remote?
<MilhousePunkRock> Remote got fixed by some guy here in the channel, he remembered that the config files get overwritten and pointed me to stock ones... Which I tweaked a bit to have the old functionality back...
<foxbuntu> oh\
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Well, it was not working, at all... Replaced the configs and was good to go again...
<foxbuntu> crap, thats my bad, I forgot that you have to make sure to select custom remote during the upgrade or it overwrites it
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, thats by design actually...I need to get that in a Wiki on my site
<MilhousePunkRock> lol... Nevermind, I could have made backups of it as well... So now there are only a few minor issues left: 1. vnc does not work, it was not even enabled after the upgrade
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah, thats because the VNC package changed from Gutsy to Hardy
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I enabled it (with mouse and keyboard 1 m away from the TV screen), now the X session will crash as soon as I press a key on the client...
<foxbuntu> if you open MCC you should be able to just enable it and give it a password
<foxbuntu> hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, the TV screen reminds me of another issue: The resolution was totally wrecked, I had to replace the xorg.conf with the old one...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, what VNC client are you using? (not that it really should matter)
<MilhousePunkRock> KRDC on KDE 3.5.9 that is...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah, are you using an ATI video card?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Nope, NVidia, GeForce 6200 something IIRC
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well I think unless you told it to keep the original rather than the new it would have backed up and replaced your Xorg.conf
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I dont think there was this prompt for the xorg.conf, I remember it for a few other config files...
<foxbuntu> then default is nvidia-auto-select which on most TV's the EDID data doesnt come in properly then the resoultion auto selects bad
<MilhousePunkRock> exactly... That also reminds me that I have never ever ever dealt with the overscan of my TV, and gotten used to a small black frame by now...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, nvidia-settings will bring up the tool to change the overscan for the TV
<foxbuntu> usually you just need to adjust it 1 - 3% to get rid of the black box
<MilhousePunkRock> The second real issue that exists is with mythlcd, when it's idle in the menu it will display the LCDproc default stuff, "Clients 1 Screen 7" and the heartbeat instead of the clock
<foxbuntu> no, thats when the mythlcd isnt connected
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Yeah, I have gotten so far, but I never figured out where to put the xsession.rc or where it was called to get this setting applied every X start
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, this is a dedicated MythTV box isnt it?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Well, I thought so. But it will definetely display that when it's idle, and happily continue on the next keypress...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, this is a another Wiki I have every intention of writing, and havent gotten to ;)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, hmm, my box doesnt do that
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, you have the Silver (v2) fusion right?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Dedicated, yes. It always displayed the clock on 7.10 as soon as mythfrontend or mythwelcome was up.
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Right. I doubt it's a hardware issue though, since it will continue with mythlcd when it's not idle
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well, let me check something quick, brb
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: OK, time for a coffee refil for me :)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, try this: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/options
<foxbuntu> add this line in there: options lirc_imon islcd=0 (if you havent already)
<foxbuntu> then: sudo rmmod lirc_imon
<foxbuntu> then: sudo modprobe lirc_imon
<foxbuntu> then: sudo /etc/init.d/LCDd restart
<foxbuntu> then: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<foxbuntu> then: restart the mythtv frontend
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, I assume you have already checked the setup inside the frontend for LCD devices
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Welcome back... One moment, I need to turn the mythbox on first...
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I think I added the first line for the problems with the remote at first, but I will check again
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, if its there the rest is not needed
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Yeah, it's there... Oddly enough, right now the machine is idle on the main menu, and displaying the clock
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, intresting
<MilhousePunkRock> damnit, I even went to Media --> Recordings blindly, and it still displays the clock...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, as memory serves, its when you roll over onto a recording the display changes
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Well, it does display the menu for a moment (which can be specifies in the settings) before it falls back to the clock
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> perhaps its just some settings need adjusted in the Frontend, afterall, your on MythTV .21 now
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: There it was again: Left mythfrontend, and from mythwelcome I started it again, for a moment it would display the LCDproc screen.
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, oh well thats normal
<foxbuntu> IIRC Mythfrontend is the process that grabs LCDproc
<foxbuntu> and when you exit and restart it it reset its connection to LCDproc
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: But on 0.20 I never saw it again once mythfrontend was started.
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, sorry I cant speak for that, I just started dev with the Fusion on .21
<foxbuntu> it might be something different for .21
<MilhousePunkRock> Ha! I should be in the main menu now, and it also displays ||LCDproc Server| <3 Cli:1 Scr:7 now
<foxbuntu> hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> On 0.20 it was cli:0 scr:1 though, but I guess that is because it was only displayed before mythlcd was started...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, you might ask around in the forums or #mythtv-users
<MilhousePunkRock> Anyway, it's just a cosmetic issue. More important would be to fix VNC so I can deal with the overscan...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah...
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Right, I totally forgot that this channel is "only" MythBuntu... ;)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well, to be honest you will find mostly mythbuntu users, but our devs have been around
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, I myself have used MythTV on several distros, Knoppix, Gentoo, Fedora
<MilhousePunkRock> Another minor issue that I noticed is a mixture of German and English in the menu and the OSD, whereas everything was in German on 0.20
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, I would submit a bug related to that against MythTV
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, I shall do that... Translation would even be a thing I could help out with...
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: So any ideas how to get VNC to live?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, we would be glad to have you help out here with that
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, what is the output of: sudo dpkg -l | grep vnc
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Though whenever I check for project that I would care to give something back to, the German translation is always in the top 5. Would be better if I was fluent in Klingon or so...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well, we have added several new apps this release and they will need translating
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Well, but the "You are leaving this recording" screen was perfectly translated before... Though "No, keep it, I changed my mind" makes me laugh a bit... ;)
<vtvt> hi
<foxbuntu> vtvt, hello
<MilhousePunkRock> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d6c2a8176
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, always fun to see bad translations
<vtvt> hope you can spare some time to help me with mythtv problem
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Odd line breaks, sorry..
<MilhousePunkRock> vtvt: Hi...
<MilhousePunkRock> vtvt: We can sure try... :D
<vtvt> when i start the backend it asked me to connect to the database iv put in the correct login and pass but still says cannot login to database is there somethign i need to do first?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, np, do this, sudo dpkg -P libvncserver0 vnc4-common vnc4server
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, then restart X and give VNC another try
<MilhousePunkRock> vtvt: Did you set the correct hostname IP? That was the reason I could not connect lately...
<vtvt> i left it as localhost
<MilhousePunkRock> vtvt: Try the real IP
<vtvt> 127.0.0.1?
<foxbuntu> vtvt, is this a standalone machine (Frontend and Backend on the same machine?)
<vtvt> yep
<foxbuntu> vtvt, then localhost should work
<vtvt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWG3cR1aq7I this is what happens '' i found this on video when i was googling
<foxbuntu> vtvt, pastebin the results of this: sudo tail -n /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<foxbuntu> vtvt, oops
<foxbuntu> vtvt, pastebin the results of this: sudo tail -n 100 /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | vtvt
<Zinn> vtvt: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<MilhousePunkRock> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d65332517
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, ut oh...I dont know german
<foxbuntu> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: It's German though :( "Dependancy problems prevent removal of libvncserver0"
<vtvt> hangon
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, then leave that one
<foxbuntu> just run the smae thing but remove that one
<MilhousePunkRock> x11vnc depends on libvncserver0
<foxbuntu> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> next we have MCC depending on vnc4-common
<foxbuntu> MCC depends on vnc4-common?
<foxbuntu> let me check that
 * foxbuntu has the code for MCC
<foxbuntu> so it does
<foxbuntu> ok well remove just vnc4server then
<vtvt> i pasted it
<foxbuntu> vtvt, I need the link to it
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Ha, that's not even installed
<foxbuntu> really?
<foxbuntu> it must have removed it from first run then
<vtvt> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m34c8d4fa
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, do: sudo dpkg -l | grep vnc
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, then see if its listed there anymore
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: libvncserver0, vnc4-common and x11vnc
<foxbuntu> vtvt, have you run mythtv-setup yet?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, ok thats better
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, try restarting X and retry VNC
<vtvt> all i have done is installed the cd
<vtvt> and then run the backend
<foxbuntu> vtvt, ah you need to run the mythtv-setup to setup the backend before you run the frontend
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: You are my hero! ;)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, nah...remember I broke it ;)
<foxbuntu> lol
<vtvt> how do i do that is it a command i need to type in the terminal ?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: So now I have 18 minutes to fix the overscan before my girlfriend wants to watch Ghost Whisperer
<foxbuntu> vtvt, you can do it that way, or from the desktop (exit the frontend), Click Applications > System > MythTV Backend Setup
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, ok, from terminal on system > nvidia-settings
<vtvt> ohh yea thats where i went' thought it was somethign els.e
<vtvt> i comes up with the login database and there i cant go any further then that
<vtvt> it*
<foxbuntu> vtvt, you need to make sure in general the IP in both IP fields are the same, and since its a local system, 127.0.0.1
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Oh dear... I left mythwelcome without locking the shutdown... 90 seconds was not enough for the 8 updates it had to perform
<foxbuntu> vtvt, where did you get the username/password you are using then?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, lol
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, guess you wanted to wait for a reboot anyhow right?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Not in the middle of upgrades
<foxbuntu> ut oh
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, hope nothing breaks
<vtvt> i ran this mythtv command that setup the login and password.
<foxbuntu> vtvt, what?
<vtvt> reconfig somethign
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: That's what --fix-missing is for... :)
<vtvt> its set to root and pass is root
<foxbuntu> vtvt, thats the wrong one to use
<MilhousePunkRock> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah...at least something isnt seriously broken
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Not that I have anything better to do on a sunday than fixing the MythBox :P
<foxbuntu> vtvt, sudo cat /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt from the terminal
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, perhaps, but its 4A here
<foxbuntu> vtvt, that will give you the correct username/password to the DB
<vtvt> it says no such directory
<foxbuntu> ?
<vtvt> oh wait the init/
<vtvt> ok i opened the mysql.txt
<foxbuntu> username should be mythtv
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: It even seems that the overscan setting was saved, it was set to 8 already.
<vtvt> DBUser = root  pass is root , DBname = mythconverg and DBtype = qmysql3
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah...its a session based thing
<foxbuntu> vtvt, I think something got screwed up then, the settings are missing from the install
<foxbuntu> vtvt, the install will set that stuff by default, and the root account should never be used for application DB's
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Fair enough... I'll leave you alone now. VNC is working again, I will post the lcd issue to the mailing list, and over the week I will figure out how to set up multirec on my own...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, cool, multirec is something that does work here :(
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Have a nice night once you are done helping vtvt..
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, thanks, ttyl
<foxbuntu> vtvt, I would suggest you just reinstall and dont touch those settings next time
<vtvt> :( is there something im suppose to do
<vtvt> iv installed it about 4 times
<vtvt> went with the default and everything cannot connect
<foxbuntu> vtvt, run the setup on the last step of the install and then reboot and dont touch anything else
<vtvt> how do i do that.
<vtvt> i did this database reconfig command to change it before isthat what i need to od ?
<vtvt> do.
<foxbuntu> during the install the last page has the link to SD and a button for the setup
<foxbuntu> vtvt, no thats how you broke it
<vtvt> ok :S .. so am i booting of the cd ?
<foxbuntu> yes
<vtvt> ok restarting now'
<vtvt> its got installed mythbuntu and check cd for updates etc
<vtvt> install*
<foxbuntu> vtvt, this is the guide on setting things up, ignore anything about starting/stopping mythbackend
<foxbuntu> "Install Mythbuntu"
<foxbuntu> vtvt, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> vtvt, ignore this in the wiki: joe@moon> /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop
<vtvt> i clicked on install mythbuntu
<vtvt> do i go to load installer components from cd?
<foxbuntu> what?
<foxbuntu> it should just start the installer
<foxbuntu> what version of the CD are you using?
 * MilhousePunkRock is back already...
<MilhousePunkRock> Overscan did not last a reboot :(
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah, I forget what the option is to make it persistant
<foxbuntu> google for it
<foxbuntu> nvidia-settings is session based, meaning its only while you are logged in
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Another thing I thought about, now that I can use my laptop as a frontend and the backend's frontend is configured to skip mythwelcome if turned on manually, how will the backend shut down if the remote frontend is disconnected? (If that makes sense)
<MilhousePunkRock> Unless I set up wake-on-lan for the backend...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, hmm, Im not sure, but IIRC there are some options for that in the Frontend and the Backend
<vtvtvt> hi foxbuntu  my area has no power im on dailup thanks for your hope i cant do much with out power im on laptop on dail up :S
<vtvtvt> power cut stinks....
<foxbuntu> vtvtvt, yeah...thats too bad
<foxbuntu> vtvtvt, check back with folks then later and that wiki for more help
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: It's of lower importance anyway, we watch "remotely" maybe once a week. I will dig into the options and until that, I will just have to exit mythfrontend on the main machine when we watch on the laptop
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah...too bad electricity is so expensive over there, otherwise you could just leave it on like I do :)
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I would not, it's not only a money issue... Also the box is still a bit noisy, need to replace that ancient 80 GB harddrive
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, alright well...I think I am going to sleep now, gl, stop back and catch me if needed
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Alright, thanks for the support again, most likely I'll see you next sunday (my sunday)..
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, indeed as I work into the wee hours of Sunday Mornings/Sat nights
 * MilhousePunkRock is out, enjoy your Sunday everyone!
<egyn> moin, i'm building a htpc. i have no dvd at the moment. does a resource on the net exist where one legally can download sound which is recorded in different setups (such as example music in 2.0/5.1/7.1)?
<egyn> so that i can test if my surround/soundcard is working
<egyn> I found some at http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround.html.
<ahave> can someone help me fix my audio issue with mythdvd? i am not receiving the main audio signal, but i do get the background tracks.. any ideas?
<arocs> Hi ... Someone experienced with mythbuntu and suspend to ram mode ...?
<arocs> I am able to suspend from mce remote , but when restarting mythtv watch tv is not working
<arocs> mythtv works with videos ... but no tv
<rhpot1991_laptop> arocs: check the logs for errors?
<arocs> let's see
<superm1> arocs, you have to restart lirc and mythfrontend i believe
<rhpot1991_laptop> maybe your modules for the capture card need to be reloaded or something
<arocs> how can i reload mythtv and modules after suspend ?
<superm1> arocs, well lets see...
<superm1> for starters, figure out which part really needs to be reloaded
<superm1> so after you resume, start irw
<superm1> and see if you can capture some stuff on the remote
<superm1> if not, then try to restart lirc service (/etc/init.d/lirc restart) and run irw again to capture
<arocs> The remote works ok
<arocs> The mythtv has the menu working and also videos ...
<superm1> all of this?
<superm1> wow.
<arocs> Problem is the tv-card
<superm1> last time i tried to suspend with lirc running, it flipped a shit
<superm1> okay so for the tv card....
<superm1> try to restart mythbackend after the resume
<superm1> and see if that fixes it
<arocs> ok
<superm1> if not, then you'll have to unload tv card modules, reload and restart mythbackend
<arocs> ok
<arocs> i will try
<arocs> another question ... about brightness and contrast ...
<arocs> in mythtv is possible to adjust it ...?
<arocs> i try the key F while playing dvb-t but is only possible to adjust volume ... ;(
<superm1> it's possible sometimes directly on the graphics card's control panel
<superm1> also mythtv has some options supported on some cards
<arocs> thanks
<arocs> nad what about screen modes ... in dvb-t 4:3 and a LCD TV 16:9 .. what are the settings that you are using ?
<arocs> i try half and 14:x mode ... because if not i get some strange artifacts in the topof the screen ...
<superm1> VBI data probably
<superm1> that's normal like a line of black and white
<superm1> at the top
<arocs> yes
<superm1> yeah it's part of the stream
<superm1> normally tvs will overscan it out
<superm1> but you are seeing more of the picture in the recording
<arocs> it is possible to avoid ?
<superm1> i leave the aspect ratios alone (defaults).  when i watch a "letterboxed" show, then i adjust the fill settings
<superm1> hit the menu key and you can change them on a per show basis
<arocs> thanks
<ahave> would someone mind reviewing this and tell me if warnings like line#11 are normal?  http://rafb.net/p/D23v9C49.html
<ahave> I am having issues with mythvideo not playing the main soundtrack on dvd playback
<liri> hey guys
<liri> I just installed mythbuntu (8.04.1) and I configured tv out (enabled) but I don't see any video output on a TV-Out or on a VGA output connection
<liri> is there a way to reconfigure this setting? I'd hate to have to re-install just to test which option is for the right one
<darthanubis> there is always a better option than a reinstall
<darthanubis> I don't use TV-ouot so I can't help you with this one
<liri> it's not just TV-Out though
<superm1> liri, tv out means svideo or component
<liri> even when I got my VGA CRT screen connected I don't see anything
<superm1> you picked one of those during install
<superm1> and it disables other outputs
<liri> superm1: yes, I chose SVideo
<superm1> then it *should* be on svideo :)
<liri> superm1: fine, but even on the SVideo I don't see anything.
<superm1> you can tweak with the xorg.conf at this point
<superm1> choose recovery mode on bootup
<superm1> at the grub menu
<liri> err
<superm1> and then look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what went wrong
<liri> any easier way?
<superm1> reinstall
<superm1> without a gui, not much else to do
<liri> there's no console configuration tool to reset output options?
<superm1> that's whta recovery mode is
<liri> I'll check it in a min. are there sample xorg.conf files maybe?
<mnk0> hey sup
<mnk0> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<mnk0> im still having no luck setting up this video card .. any tips??
<laga> yes
<laga> ask a real question :)
<abarbaccia1> hey do u ever get the gnome-panel bars over mythfrontend?
<laga> no. because i don't use gnome ;)
<abarbaccia1> hahaha
<abarbaccia1> that's one solution
<pteague> how can i get mythtv to run in a window instead of eating up my entire screen?
<pteague> nm
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, there is an option in the frontend setup, general setup I believe, which will allow you to run in a window and to set the amout of screen that it takes up
<pteague> ah, ok...  i got it to run in window, but it's still taking up the full screen
<pteague> there we go :)
<pteague> any idea which theme is pretty light weight? as far as resources?
<laga> iulius
<tgm4883_laptop> no idea
<tgm4883_laptop> GANT maybe?
<laga> iulius.
<laga> 20:38 < Falballa> laga: 'ram' could be (#1) 1600x1200: Iulius: 51M, blue: 81M, mythcenter: 120M, Retro und GANT: 215M, Titivillus: 260M, blootube: 299M, ProjectGrayhem: 300M, or (#2) 1920x1080 #3506: mythcenter-wide: 87m (168M, 48%), minimalist-wide: 103m (118m, 13%), blootubelite-wide: 106m (205m, 48%), neon-wide: 118m (248m, 52%),
<laga>  ProjectGrayhem-wie: 138m (229m, 40%), MePo-wide: 176m (221m, 20%),  blootube-wide: 233m (531m,
<foxbuntu> laga, do you just have magic convo logs on every subject?
<foxbuntu> ?
<foxbuntu> ?
<foxbuntu> ;)
<superm1> missing mythbuntu theme?
<laga> yes
<laga> superm1: janneg made that some time ago
<liri> which folder should I put video files for the video media library to search for it?
<DGMurdockIII> what tv tuner shold i get
<foxbuntu> liri, the default is /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<DGMurdockIII> i need the the red white yello connection on it
<DGMurdockIII> and would like it to have fm tuner as well
<foxbuntu> DGMurdockIII, the PVR-150 is a good tuner
<liri> foxbuntu: yep, found it on the configuration screen
<liri> any chance someone could point me to a working TV-Out setup for nvidia?
<foxbuntu> liri, actually, what kind of TV out is it?
<foxbuntu> svid? comp
<foxbuntu> ?
<DGMurdockIII> ty
<liri> foxbuntu: svideo
<liri> foxbuntu: the card is a old, it's a Geforce2 MX/MX 400
<foxbuntu> liri, many times if you plug in the svid only to the TV and restart X it will setup the TV out
<liri> foxbuntu: I actually managed to get tvout working like 2 minutes ago (I'll post the config) but it complained about low-graphics mode and so the frontend starts and I'm able to view pictures but it won't play videos. Says "loading..." but just hangs there until I press ESC and it quits back to the video browser
<liri> foxbuntu: I tested that video file when it was connected to a CRT and it played fine so it's something with the video driver or some other setting
<foxbuntu> liri, its how you have your Monitor (TV) setup in your Xorg I would think
<liri> foxbuntu: would you take a look please? http://pastebin.ca/1176418
<foxbuntu> liri, sorry I cant atm sorry
<liri> foxbuntu: how do I check if a certain video driver for xorg is installed (like the nvidia driver)
<liri> ahh
<liri> I think it used the vesa driver, that's all
<liri> I'll have to see how to install the binary nvidia driver
<superm1> apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<superm1> i believe for that card
<liri> actually it lists for the nvidia-glx driver
<liri> is there any known special configuration required after installing it except than adjusting xorg.conf?
<liri> no luck playing video even with the nvidia-glx driver installed
<liri> uhm, maybe it's mplayer's fault, it's playing with -vo xv
<liri> no wonder, xvinfo says "no adaptors present"
<superm1> your card is supported by the legacy variant
<superm1> not the normal variant typically
<liri> which means?
<superm1> install the right variant of the driver
<superm1> the package is called nvidia-glx-legacy
<liri> superm1: this website says that the Geforce 2 MX/MX400 is under the normal nvidia-glx driver though: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<superm1> that's a bit surprising tbh....
<superm1> liri, but okay if it says so :)
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<tgm4883_laptop> no it doesn't
<tgm4883_laptop> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases.
<tgm4883_laptop> The 96.43.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<tgm4883_laptop> NVIDIA GPU product 	Device PCI ID
<tgm4883_laptop> GeForce2 MX/MX 400 	0x0110
<liri> ?
<superm1> oh yeah see....
<tgm4883_laptop> unless im missing something
<liri> that GeForce2 MX/MX 400 is what I have, so it's in the 96.43 driver which is the nvidia-glx
<liri> look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<superm1> your right.  i'm used to the naming scheme in intrepid - which there are two legacy drivers
<superm1> so look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if it loaded properly
<superm1> or what's happening
<liri> ugh, I'm tired of it already
<Stemming78> Needing assistance setting up my Mythbox;  running the Install Disk v8.04.1 and need guidence
<tgm4883_laptop> !manual | Stemming78
<Zinn> Stemming78: http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<Stemming78> Using a 7200 AGP card; Component Connection w/ 1080p output.  Just ran setup and god blank screen upon reboot.
<Stemming78> Sellected that option at end.  Should I change the driver or wait until after setup is complete?
<Stemming78> FRESH INSTALLATION:  Should I enable TV-OUT during installation (Component HD1080p) or use MCC upon reboot?
<Stemming78> Not getting any video output after a fresh installation.  Using a new video card; Nvidia e-GeForce 7600 GT AGP card....  I selected the "Nvidia-new" driver during setup...  Have monitor connected DVI.  Any suggestions?
<Stemming78> BUMP ~ Not getting any video output after a fresh installation.  Using a new video card; Nvidia e-GeForce 7600 GT AGP card....  I selected the "Nvidia-new" driver during setup...  Have monitor connected DVI.  Any suggestions?
<Stemming78> I tried a DVI and VGA connection; both having the same results (black screen after reboot).  Is there a known issue with the proprietary driver? Also, any known possible work-arrounds?
<Stemming78> ***Monitor goes blank afer boot...  Have video until MythBuntu is loaded.
<alexvd_> hello has anyone had an issue with mythbuntu 7.10 where periodically you lose audio in mythvideo only with mplayer.  The internal player works fine?  Outputting all audio over spdif.
<Stemming78> Did a FRESH install once again. This time I didnt use the Restricted Drivers and video is working...  Any suggestions as to how I need to go about getting the driver installed correctly --> failed to locate anything pertaining to this in the forums...  THANKS!!!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-10
<superm1> tritium, rhpot1991 was just asking about the hdhr gui app, ever get that packaged up yet?
<tritium> superm1: no, sorry.  My daughter is 3 months old, and I've been taking some paternity time off.
<superm1> tritium, ah okay.  can you post what you've got to a bzr branch then in case anyone else wants to pick it up?
<tritium> superm1: let me see what I can do in the next few days
<superm1> ok thanks
<rhpot1991> been a while but installing it wasn't too hard so packaging shouldn't be all that difficult
<tritium> It'll require changes to the existing hdhomerun_config package, to split out the library which the new gui will link to.
<superm1> could just cheat and make it depend on the single binary package
<superm1> :>
<tritium> Ah, possibly.  ;)
<superm1> and if some other application decides that it wants that library too, then do the formal splitting up and what not
<tritium> I didn't think that would be allowed.  It's a nice option.
<superm1> well at least for the time being to get it in a ppa and working it's somethign to do
<superm1> for going into the archive, the Right thing should be done
<tritium> OK.
<tritium> Sorry I've been a bit out of the loop lately.
<tritium> Good night.
<superm1> no prob, cya
<pretender> can I export channel info to a channels.conf from mythbuntu
<croppa> I have updated to ubuntu 9.04 and now my mythtv will record but I can not watch live tv.......... I am at a loss to work it out. It has been working for a long time
<croppa> has anyone a sugestion
<croppa> it is now 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8
<Essobi> Good Morning.
<resno> what is a recommended tuner card that has an "internal splitter" can run two feeds off one cable...
<rhpot1991> resno: HD/digital?
<resno> rhpot1991: the feed wont be hd/digital.. but i am open to standard and hd
<resno> rhpot1991: i found a card tuner card i like, but i am unsure about linux drivers
<rhpot1991> resno: most of us use HDHR, but that wont help you with analog
<rhpot1991> analog is kinda dead now anyways
<resno> i figure. i have an hdtv, but wont be hd feed from the cable line
<rhpot1991> so dual analog, a pvr-500 will do
<rhpot1991> but they are no longer made, so you will have to find one used
<resno> is there a way to take an analog feed and make it hd? or at least full screen on my tv?
<superm1> you can change the fill behavior
<superm1> it's in the menu while you are playing back
<resno> whats the best way to check if a tuner card will work in linux?
<superm1> Try It :P
<resno> superm1: i dont want to buy it and then it doesnt work...
<superm1> resno, oh didn't realize you didn't already have it
<superm1> linuxtv.org is a good started then
<rhpot1991> googling the tuner's name + linux normally will get you a good feel about the headaches ahead
<resno> rhpot1991: ah, thanks...
<resno> i was looking at this card: AVerMedia AVerTVHD Duet PCTV tuner (A188) MTVHDDUET
<superm1> if you are looking around at HD tuners, as rhpot1991 was mentioning the HDHR is the way to go
<superm1> you do get HD channels in the clear generally w/ cable even if you dont subscribe to an HD service
<resno> superm1: in the clear?
<rhpot1991> resno: unencrypted
<resno> rhpot1991: is there anyway to find out? can i connect my hdtv and see if anything comes through?
<rhpot1991> resno: if you have a HD tunner in it
<superm1> resno, see if your HDTV supports QAM tuning
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
<Shadow__X> check there for channels
<superm1> i still wonder how they do that.  they can't possibly have HDHR's posted all around the US can they?
<Shadow__X> superm1: yeah because months ago they didnt have my area
<Shadow__X> so its just there are more and more hdhr users
<superm1> Shadow__X, wait a minute... so you mean to tell me that data is submitted by my HDHR?
<superm1> like it's phoning home and giving them screenshots...?
<Shadow__X> i think there is an option on the windows side
<superm1> wow.
<Shadow__X> so allow the upload
<Shadow__X> to *
<Shadow__X> if i had one i would want to share the info
<superm1> that's a genius plan for them
<rhpot1991> I thought it was user submitted
<rhpot1991> it looks like I might have new channels available
<resno> superm1: i have done a bit of research on the hd channels and it appears they use some sort of encrpytion..
<superm1> resno, not all of them will generally
<resno> and the hd channels dont come in full sized, sd does for some reason
<superm1> you can get usually 3-8 or so
<resno> is there a video card that supports a cable card?
<Shadow__X> no in linux
<Shadow__X> not*
<rhpot1991> hmmmm he is gone
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-11
<T3Kn0> I cant get my output to switch from S-Vid to VGA
<Shadow__X> if you wait someone will answer
<T3Kn0> ok
<gizmobay> Anyone know where I can get mythstream for the trunk?
<styelz> ill juswt use amixer and the keyboard shortcuts
<James192345> Hi, I just installed the nvidia drivers for my PNY NVIDIA 7600 GS, and restarted only to be greeted by a black screen. Anyone know how I can fix this. Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesnt work.
<styelz> try ssh into it
<styelz> got an F-lock keyboard ;)
<James192345> the f keys are on
<James192345> and I dont think I can ssh into it
<superm1> boot in recovery mode
<James192345> did that
<James192345> it didnt fix anything
<James192345> i just installed mythbuntu 9.04
<James192345> trying to get that to work now
<superm1> well in recovery mode you can look at the logs for the failures and/or remove the drivers
<superm1> just booting into it wont do anything :)
<James192345> I tried to run some commands to replace the drivers but they didnt work
<superm1> well you'll want to look at the logs first to see what was flipping out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-12
<foxbuntu> unimaginative, which kernel?
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm running mythtv .21 on mythbuntu
<Cyber-Dogg> my understanding is that all I should have to do for firewire priming is modify the backend init.d file to execute mythprime
<Cyber-Dogg> I have done that
<Cyber-Dogg> but I'm still not able to get firewire working from my STB
<unimaginative> foxbuntu, Linux livingroom 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 01:19:55 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Cyber-Dogg> prior to coming to mythbuntu (last night in fact) I had a gentoo box working with firewire on this STB, so I know it's not a 5C issue or anything
<Cyber-Dogg> i also can't get my ati remote wonder working... but I'm less concerned about that :-)
<styelz> Eagle Eye wasnt bad
<styelz> woopsies
<Cyber-Dogg> hey
<Cyber-Dogg> I just installed mythbuntu
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm looking for the source to get the 6200ch
<Cyber-Dogg> apt-get source mythtv doesn't work for me
<Cyber-Dogg> it says could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists....
<croppa> hi all
<croppa> I have just reinstalled mythtv and all is working on the main box however I cannot get into see tv or recordings on another computer
<croppa> the error is "No UPnP backends found"
<croppa> I rember once having to change permissions or something but I connot remember
<croppa> Can someone remind me please?
<croppa> Thanks
<kavorka> how do i stop the mythbuntu splash screen from showing on startup? basically i want to see the console scroll past to pinpoint potential problems
<styelz> i thought it did that, if any probs were found
<styelz> oh
<notlistening__>  Hi is there still a know issue with the channel scranning when using DVB-T an it getting the wrong frequencies? I ma using version 0.21.0
<notlistening__>  with the latest fixes
<Kavorka_> hi guys, finally got my mythbuntu frontend working the way i want it but for the life of me i cant figure out how to get myth in fullscreen...ie i have the xfce panel stuck at the top
<styelz> Kavorka_: do you have compiz running
<styelz> trun it off
<Kavorka_> no i dont
<styelz> ok
<Kavorka_> this is a real showstopper for me
<styelz> 2 screens?
<Kavorka_> no its compenent out to my tv
<Kavorka_> component*
<Kavorka_> maybe i should have selected gnome instead of xfce?
<styelz> i have the same prob.. but it only happens if i force the frontend to open on screen 1 instead of 0
<Kavorka_> just checked, mines on screen 0. this only happened once i used the resize screen option in the myth settings
<MythbuntuGuest84> Hi, I am having a problem with telnet control, once I start a movie from the library I lose all telnet control, any command I give it it just pauses until mplayer exits, I am looking to be able to control mplayer from telnet as well, Thanks
<notlistening> hi i have a DGGomerun i am from the uk using the DVB-t version and can tune into channels with windows but have myth running get the backend to scan for channels it picks them up but then the front end just sit saying no lock singal strength 0%
<notlistening> HDhomerun
<notlistening> I have seen a post about getting the wrong frequencies into the database from the backend that there is an issues with the stored frequencies not being correct
<notlistening> then i am scuppered
<rza11> have you tried the command line tuning? http://www.nerdlogger.com/2007/05/linuxosx-command-line-reference-for.html
<rza11> w/ VLC
<notlistening> i need some pointing in the right direction tx
<unimaginative> I'm having an issue with tearing on my intel video card. Anyone know of a way to fix it short of replacing the card with a different brand?
<jimmypopali> Hey guys, my IRC crashed, anyone have a log of on answer to the telnet control question?
<Daviey> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Daviey> not helpful Zinn
<jimmypopali> yah no kidding :P
<jimmypopali> !echo 25
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about echo 25
<jimmypopali> darn
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-13
<MythbuntuGuest67> hi
<MythbuntuGuest67> just wanted to know if mythbuntu support raid0
<MythbuntuGuest67> nvidia raid controller
<Technophil> Anyone here in a HD region where analogue has now been switched off?  I am interested whether there remains a broadcast overscan allowance?
<Technophil> Any when that ~5% (each side x4) overscan margin will no longer be included?
<[James]> Anyone know why I cant get mythtv to play my dvds?
<MythbuntuGuest30> Anyone have the history of the last 9 hours they wouldnt mind paste binning?
<mpontillo> jimmypopali: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d4d86724e - only good for a day, get it while it lasts
<mpontillo> *forgot this channel was logged* of course, I should have pointed you here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/13/%23ubuntu-mythtv.html and http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/12/%23ubuntu-mythtv.html
<[James]> My mythtv isnt controlling the vollume. Anyone know how to fix it? Im using the ALSA default
<[James]> Is anyone here?
<Shadow__X> [James]: look into the frontend setup
<Shadow__X> i believe mythfrontend setup then general setup
<[James]> I have
<Shadow__X> in one of those menu's there are audio options
<Shadow__X> you need to change it
<[James]> I just cant figure out which audio thing to use
<Shadow__X> for me i have had to switch it to alsa
<[James]> Mine is on ALAS default and it wont control the volume
<Shadow__X> for audio to control to work in myth you need to change the mixer devices
<[James]> youre the bomb man
<[James]> got it working
<Shadow__X> its just experience
<[James]> now you dont know how to install themes do you?
<Shadow__X> if you are running ubuntu goto synaptic
<Shadow__X> and search mythtv
<Shadow__X> there should be a bunch of themes there
<Shadow__X> select them and install them
<[James]> what does it mean if theres a green box next to them
<Shadow__X> you selected mythtv-themes then it selected a bunch of them right
<[James]> so if its got a green box its marked to be installed right?
<Shadow__X> yes it should be
<[James]> ok maybe you can help me with this too
<[James]> I cant get my setup to play dvds
<[James]> know anything about that
<[James]> I havnt been able to find anything through googe
<Shadow__X> uh well i had a problem where no dvd's would play
<Shadow__X> my solution was to buy a sata dvdrom
<Shadow__X> and all is well
<Shadow__X> but thats because the drive i was using was on its way out
<[James]> ah man I dont want to have to buy a drive
<[James]> It shows up on the desktop but wont play
<[James]> Hey something new now
<[James]> It says I require a DVD source plugin
<Shadow__X> yeah just go on mythbuntu's site it should give you directions for dvd play back
<Shadow__X> or atleast thats where i think you have to go
<Shadow__X> because you need to install a thing or two for dvd play back
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythDVD
<Shadow__X> [James]: goto mythbuntu control center and you can install codecs there
<[James]> ok
<[James]> Ive already installed all of those
<Shadow__X> try to watch a dvd outside of mythtv
<[James]> yeah I have been
<[James]> I cant
<Shadow__X> hmm thats a no good
<Shadow__X> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Shadow__X> that should help you and get it playing
<Shadow__X> i am off for the night
<[James]> Well
<genuinedan> getting the error message  "cannot log into data base?"
<genuinedan> do i have to create an sql database for this?
<genuinedan> obvioulsy i am missing something.....
<eidoslinux> can someone help me with some problems with mythtv and kworld 120 under ubuntu 9.04
<MythbuntuGuest05> Hello, I've got a small problem with setting up Wake On LAN from my frontend to the backend.
<MythbuntuGuest05> When I set the Wake On Lan option from the frontend setup and enter the command it doesn't stick
<MythbuntuGuest05> When I go back into setup the option is cleared again.
<MythbuntuGuest05> Thanks
<ball> Could a flash installation of Mythbuntu be configured not to use swap?
<Daviey> ofc.
<Daviey> Although suspend to disk will be fun. :)
<ball> Daviey: I'll probably build it green enough to let it doze when it's not being used.
<RegressLess> Is there not a pdf reader in Mythbuntu? How do I get one so I can read the manual?
<superm1> RegressLess, i don't believe we actually include one.  guess that's a bit of an oversight and overzealous thinking that someone would read the PDF on a different box
<superm1> you can install evince for now
<superm1> or xpdf or similar
<RegressLess> superm1: figured it out with apt-get install xpdf
<RegressLess> now I'm stuck on the "Capture cards" window in mythtv setup
<superm1> stuck like it froze?
<RegressLess> no buttons, but I figured out esc works :P
<superm1> oh they must be getting cut off the screen
<superm1> i've heard of that happening sometimes
<RegressLess> yeah, widscreen tv here
<RegressLess> How do I "show desktop"?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-14
<[James]> Does anyone know how I can set custom assignments to my remote buttons?
<coolthreads> I installed mythbuntu from disk, and it has permission issues
<coolthreads> all the main /var/lib/mythtv folders are locked to the root by default it seems
<levander_> I'm installing Mythbuntu Jaunty right now.  I ran the "Check the CD for Defects", the progress bar filled up, then it waits till I hit enter and it reboots.  Does that mean everything went okay?  Does it mean there are problems on the CD?
<coolthreads> seems so
<coolthreads> Man I have that installed aswell
<levander_> coolthreads: What's it supposed to do at the end of the CD check?  It doesn't say nothing when the progress bar fills up, it just sits there, brain dead.
<coolthreads> Im sorry that I dont have a answer for you, I didnt bother to do a cd check
<coolthreads> I just installed it
<coolthreads> im still trying to get my head around it
<levander_> Yeah, it's confusing when you start 1st time, just keep playing with it.
<levander_> Can you watch TV yet?
<coolthreads> I havent even managed to get my satellite card going, very hard to get support from people on this topic
<levander_> You have a satellite card?  I didn't even know they had those.
<coolthreads> Yeah DVB-S
<levander_> Have you got satellite TV working, not through Myth, through like a regular satellite set top box?
<levander_> Oh, I thought DVB-S was just the European standard for cable.
<levander_> You are USA or Europe?
<coolthreads> Well not yet, I am going to use one hopefully tomorrow
<coolthreads> New Zealand
<levander_> Ha, I knew I was being naive only saying USA and Europe
<levander_> A guy came from Australia to work with us one time...
<levander_> The world map we had up on the wall, didn't even include the Australian continent.
<levander_> We never noticed it till he pointed it out.
<levander_> So, when he got back to Australia, he emailed us a better one
<levander_> And, we had it printed and put it up.
<levander_> coolthreads: Have you heard this joke?
<levander_> Hello how are ya for 10p?
<coolthreads> The dish on the roof, was set already to one of the satellites that i want to use
<levander_> It'll be easier if you make sure satellite is working without Myth involved.
<coolthreads> haven't heard that joke
<levander_> Myth is messy till you understand it.
<levander_> Really?
<coolthreads> never been to aussie aswell
<levander_> I peed my pants the 1st time the Australian guy told me
<levander_> that
<levander_> Do they use it in New Zealand too?
<coolthreads> yeah, seems to be a few people getting mythtv to work
<levander_> Oh damn, you said "haven't", my bad.
<Zinn> levander_: Please watch your language.
<coolthreads> did you swear?
<levander_> That hello how are you thing, that's what gypsies will say to you in Australia when they are begging for money.
<coolthreads> this channel is pretty quiet
<levander_> coolthreads: I think it's because I said "damn".
<Zinn> levander_: Please watch your language.
<levander_> Yeah, see
<coolthreads> it must be on auto or something when you say the d*mn word?
<levander_> Ubuntu channels are wussies.  They got stupid language rules.  It's annoying.  Like all the college kids who frequent these channels completely think it's a big deal.
<levander_> coolthreads: Yeah, it's gotta be an IRC bot.
<coolthreads> yup
<levander_> I guess nobody inputted "wussy" into its configuration.
<coolthreads> I been on here a few days, but its real quiet
<levander_> coolthreads: I gotta go.  Really don't think I could help anyway.  But, I'd really just put the keyboard down until you're sure satellite is working without Myth.
<coolthreads> no body ever really answers any questions
<levander_> coolthreads: You know about #mythtv-users?
<levander_> It's weird nobody answers questions considering how many are in here.  I've never seen that on a channel before.
<levander_> No answers usually means only like 6 people are in the room.
<coolthreads> yeah
<levander_> You've tried #mythtv-users?
<coolthreads> not yet, didnt know until now lol
<coolthreads> I hardly use IRC's these days
<coolthreads> looks more healthy in there actually thanks for the tip
<levander_> good luck!
<rek> hi
<rek> i need help
<coolthreads> rek: I found this channel to be very quiet
<coolthreads> what you trying to do
<rek> installing mythtv
<rek> did it in the wrong way
<rek> deleted some mysql txt
<coolthreads> I installed mythtv by using mythbuntu, Im still trying to find my way around. How did you install mythtv? did you already have a linux distro installed? and install mythtv on top of that?
<coolthreads> rek: ?
<coolthreads> Im am starting to learn that #mythtv-users is more active than this channel
<unimaginative> coolthreads, It is, but you really need to be on the ball as far as research into your question
<unimaginative> coolthreads, the guys over in #mythtv-users have no problem insulting you for your lack of research.
<coolthreads> ok
<rek> help
<levander> Has anyone gotten a Hauppage HVR 1250 to work in Mythbuntu Jaunty, or previous versions?
<Shadow__X> levander: many people have you just need to follow the instructions on the mythtv wiki
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-15
<rek> hi
<rek> this fuckin mythtv at the boot keeps writing on the disk as i can see with iotop
<rek>  hep
<rek>  help... i killed it
<android6011> can i schedule a recording by sshing in?
<android6011> what would the command be?
<foxbuntu> android6011, why not use mythweb?
<android6011> foxbuntu: is mythweb installed by default?
<android6011> nvm i found it. its perfect :)
<coolthreads> watch tv works just very choppy
<rek> hi
<rek> mythtv always write on the disk
<linxeh> hi there, has anyone managed to get the imon/soundgraph lcd 15c2:0038 version working with jaunty 64bit? I've been going mad with various guides and getting nowhere :o
<rek> hi
<rek> i need help
<mindoms> saw u on mythtv-users. what does "ls -l /home/riccardo/.mythtv/mysql.txt" show ?
<rek> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1120 2009-08-15 01:47 /home/riccardo/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<mindoms> and :
<mindoms> ps aux | grep -e myth
<rek> ps aux | grep -e myth
<rek> riccardo  6836 12.6 10.3 230492 106796 ?       Rl   19:08   5:24 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.13/firefox http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Executive_Overview
<rek> riccardo  7109  0.0  0.0   3004   756 pts/2    R+   19:51   0:00 grep -e myth
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$
<mindoms> so, you dont have a backend running.
<rek> right
<rek> mindoms u r expert thx, however one day backend application run a  lot had to do sudo iotop to discover the pid and kill it an unistall it maybe
<mindoms> mythtv and mythfrontend only start a frontend, that connect to a running backend. did you run mythtv-setup and completed it ?
<rek> Mythbackend must be closed before continuing.
<rek> Is it OK to close any currently running mythbackend processes?
<mindoms> i am eay less an expert than the people in #mythtv-user who tried to point you to the documentation. they just dont have time to do your stuff. but im trying
<rek> thank you u are.... really kind
<rek> Is it OK to close any currently running mythbackend processes?
<rek> Mythbackend must be closed before continuing.
<rek> should i go on ?'
<mindoms> mythpbackend must be configured and RUNNING before you try to start mythfrontend
<mindoms> but mythbackend is not running on yoiur system
<rek> did mythtv-setup this is the output
<rek> i'm askin g u
<rek> mythtv-setup preparation
<rek> ok i prress ok
<mindoms> oh, sorry. right. click through that question
<mindoms> did you ever run mythtv-setup?
<rek> yes
<rek> now it ask fill database?
<rek> but we must be fast.-. my hd buzzes ad it will be destroyed
<mindoms> let it run. afterwards mythbackend should be running
<rek> now it ask fill database?
<mindoms> go on
<rek> mindoma
<rek> 900kb/sec why???????
<mindoms> okay, if you are scared aboutr your harddisk.
<mindoms> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<mindoms> is the way to kill your backend
<rek> no i'mm going on
<mindoms> sudo chmod $USER:$USER ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<mindoms> ah. bstupid
<mindoms> sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<rek> cannot connect to database
<mindoms> okay.
<rek> wait
<rek> i do that
<mindoms> zthe second one. first was nonsense
<rek> i know
<rek> hw did it
<rek> now?
<mindoms> mythfrontend
<mindoms> did it start up?
<rek> the setup yes
<rek> cannot connect to database
<rek> now i query u
<rek> i paste a lot
<mindoms> okay
<Essobi> heh
<Essobi> pastebin
<rek> paste bin..i'm really  nervous
<rek> mindoms: seen?
 * linxeh cries
<mindoms1> whats up?!
<linxeh> antec microfusion case, soundgraph 15c2:0038 lcd / IR receiver, and approx 6 hours trying to get it to work :(
<linxeh> really doing my head in now
<mindoms1> just some googling... dunno if of any use:
<mindoms1> http://mythtvblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/getting-imon-0038-lcd-working-with-lirc.html
<linxeh> hehe :)
<linxeh> been through that one :)
<mindoms1> .. thought so. whats your distro?
<linxeh> I'm running mythbuntu 9.04 atm
<linxeh> the drivers for it load, and the devices appear
<linxeh> and I can run mode2 on the devices, see a few IR bursts etc
<linxeh> but then it dies until I reload the drivers
<linxeh> many people seem to have that problem, but not really any solutions
<linxeh> thikning about trying the latest cvs, but it seems a bit extreme
<mindoms1> hm. well. actually i wont be big help there... just googling :)
<linxeh> and then once the remote works, I want to get the lcd to work
<linxeh> its quite a nice case, but I dont see any point in setting up the backend on it and connecting it up to the tv until the remote works :o
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-16
<plc5_250> possible bug in 9.04 - when going into media manager to add metadata for already saved media, I get a dialog in the middle of the screen that asks me to enter the IMDB number.  The window shouldn't be there and it won't receive focus.  Main screen (behind this window) has focus and receives keyboard/mouse events.
<plc5_250> default install of MythBuntu on an Intel 945GCLF board (512m ram, core-single Atom).
<plc5_250> Another possible bug in 9.04 (related to above bug perhaps).  Search for metadata/poster returns not found so you get the option to manually enter IMDB number.  Enter any number and press enter and the Frontend crashes.
<plc5_250> So far, both potential bugs are 100% repeatable.  I am running an update cycle right now and will retest after a reboot.
<plc5_250> update on second bug - if you try to enter a number for the manual IMDB entry, nothing happens.  If you hit escape, the frontend crashes.
<plc5_250> otherwise - both bugs are still present post-update
<MythbuntuGuest84> I do not get any sound using mythbuntu but I can see my intel onboard sound ?
<mbobak> Hello.....
<mbobak> Is anyone here running Mythbuntu Weekly builds?
<mbobak> I just did 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade', and now when I run mythfrontend, I get "Protocol version mismatch (frontend=46,backend=45)".
<mbobak> Am I stuck till there's another build in a week?
<mbobak> Is there any known workaround?
<mbobak> I did verify that all myth packages are at the same version, "0.21.0-trunk21261".
<mbobak> Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
<mbobak> Ok, never mind.  I figured it out.
<mbobak> I bounced mythbackend repeatedly, using /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend, and it reported that it was killing and restarting, but it wasn't, there was an old version stuck.  I did a kill -9 on the stuck old mythbackend, then did /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start, and now it's fine.
<mbobak> I'm all good.  Thanks anyhow.
<superm1> mbobak, that's weird that it wouldn't stop when you tried to stop from the init script
<superm1> good that it was an easy solution at least :)
<MythbuntuGuest24> Protocol version mismatch (frontend=46,backend=45)
<MythbuntuGuest24> can't use the latest mythbuntu frontend with the latest backend
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest24, kill the backend process and restart it
<superm1> or reboot
<MythbuntuGuest24> superm1 : Did the trick thanks! /etc/init.d/mythvbacken restart wasnt wnough it seems
<MythbuntuGuest24> fairly painless fix, I thank you :)
<rek>  hybrid pci lv3h   is it supported?
<linxeh> does anyone here use the antec microfusion remote case ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-16
<rhpot1991> kcormier: nfs share the music?
<rhpot1991> kcormier: vlc can stream things too
<kcormier> hmm.  nfs I don't think would fit my needs, but vlc might be interesting.  vlc will only stream the audio it is actually playing though, correct?
<kcormier> I listen to music via pandora quite a bit on my laptop, and would like to stream to my surround sound (similar to the way apple airports work)
<kcormier> which is hooked up to my myth box.
<Technophil> vlc can stream stuff its playing, or just streaming, including multicasting....
<Technophil> Its an interesting idea, I can imagine wishing to stream from an android, bluetooth would have been the path I'd have looked into for that.  BT relevant here?
<rhpot1991> kcormier: why not just do it on the mythbox then?
<rhpot1991> you seem to be jumping through hoops for no reason
<rhpot1991> do it on the mythbox and vnc in from your laptop to control
<kcormier> that is an idea rhpot
<kcormier> the vnc option should work.
<kcormier> bt might be an option as well techno.
<kcormier> Sometime in the future, I might look into both bt and pulse.  Both would be pretty cool features for myth.
<Technophil> Yes, I am planning to give BT a go on my roaming mythtv notebook - with BT headphones...  (and after that SIP - pause myth, take the call, resume myth without changing or even moving the headset?)
<Shadow_> hey everyone so i am running mythbuntu 10.04 and when i use sudo shutdown now it hangs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-17
<tmkt> hey hey
<tmkt> any reason why i'm not getting 0.23.1 from the repos?
<tgm4883> tmkt, you don't have the 0.23.1 repo activated?
<tmkt> did a dpkg-reconfigure on mythbuntu-repos
<tmkt> and only see 0.23 and 0.24 as options
<superm1> tmkt, apt-get dist-upgrade, make sure you get the new mythbuntu-repos
<superm1> if you dont get one, then apt-cache policy mythbuntu-repos
<Technophil> Can someone check Mythbuntu Widescreen mytharchive buttons for font text please, the text is missing for my 0.23, up to date.
<Technophil> bbs
<tgm4883> tmkt, you need mythbuntu-repos 8.2
<Mito-2> Hey all
<Mito-2> just getting back into the MythTV thing after being out of it for over 2 years and having an issue I'm hoping someone here can help me with...
<Mito-2> I have a new MCE/WMC remote that I'm trying to get to work, but when I use it, a red light comes on the receiver and just stays on
<Mito-2> After some research some say its a problem with lirc caused by a recent kernel update
<Mito-2> does anyone know anything about this, and is there anything that can be done?
<qwebirc42328> hey all, I am trying to configure my ATI X1300 to correctly run tv-out, and I stumbled upon the ATI ArchWiki help page. Unfortunately, upon following their tv-out instructions and configuring xrandr, it keeps throwing this error: BadName(color or font doesn't exist) major opcode: 149 minor opcode: 11. I was wondering if anyone could help me with this?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc42328: assuming buy an nvidia card isn't a valid solution :)
<qwebirc42328> lol, it definitely isn't unfortunately
<qwebirc42328> the problem is i'm getting green and purple crosshatched lines
<qwebirc42328> and i figured that the s-video isn't configured properly to display tv-out
<rhpot1991> qwebirc42328: any way of setting tv mode output?
<rhpot1991> on nvidia you normally specify if its component, composite, svideo, etc
<rhpot1991> I haven't touched ati in ages so I prob wont be much use here
<qwebirc42328> apparently setting it to auto almost helped, lol. i can read it now
<qwebirc42328> i used 'sudo xrandr --output S-video --auto
<qwebirc42328> and now it just has dotted horizontal lines
<qwebirc42328> but the odd thing is, there's about 6-7 inches of space w/o any dotted lines so
<rhpot1991> qwebirc42328: positive its not some dipslay port that has a dongle for it?
<qwebirc42328> display port? it's just a standard s-video line from my box to the tv. it's a newer vizio, but I'm trying to make it work with a standard ntsc signal to be compatible with my 1996 hitachi ultravision rear-projected tv
<rhpot1991> no no from the video card
<rhpot1991> a lot of them started doing dongles out of that svideo like port
<rhpot1991> and then you would hook up to that
<rhpot1991> then they could do component and such out
<qwebirc42328> i see. can you send me a link as an example to the dongle that you would hook up?
<rhpot1991> theorizing that you may be bypassing the dongle and getting a weird signal in the process
<rhpot1991> qwebirc42328: well it would have came with one
<qwebirc42328> because that might be the issue i'm facing. i mean i can see most of the screen. and the card just came with the card, lol
<qwebirc42328> but it wasn't in-box. it was used
<rhpot1991> qwebirc42328: something like this: http://compeve.com/video-cards/accessories/nvidia-fx-ati-hdtv-adapter-cable-s-video-component-rgb-hd
<Zinn> [compeve.com] nVidia FX, ATI, HDTV Adapter Cable,S-Video, Component,RGB, HD [417149-001] - $11.00 : High-End Workstation Graphics, nVidia Quadro FX | ATI FireGL | Matrox | PC, Server Components
<rhpot1991> if your card didn't come with one then most likely not
<rhpot1991> check your manual
<qwebirc42328> it was a $15 card, so it's nothing fancy. but i'm checking it now to see. it's a sapphire ati radeon x1300 i believe. it might not be sapphire but it's the same card
<qwebirc42328> it does say that it's hdtv compatible...hmm
<qwebirc42328> ooh i have one of those laying around too! sweet
<rhpot1991> qwebirc42328: wouldn't hurt to try and plug it in as long as it fits
<qwebirc42328> hmm. well i can't locate it but i found a vga to svideo adapter! lol
<rhpot1991> qwebirc42328: I have one of those somewhere too, but I wouldn't want to use it ever again
<qwebirc42328> bad picture quality?
<qwebirc42328> well as far as i can tell so far it's s-video
<qwebirc42328> 4-pin s-video only connects via one rca, correct?
<jac1d> Hello All.  I have some new OTA channels available in my area.  I have added them to my schedulesdirect.org settings but when I do a mythfilldatabase they don't appear as channels
<Zinn> [schedulesdirect.org] Schedules Direct
<jac1d> How can I cause the system to update my channel list, removing old channels and including the new ones?
<tgm4883> jac1d, did you go into mythtv-setup and grab the updates?
<tgm4883> I think you need to go into mythtv-setup and redownload the channellist, I dont' think it adds more automatically if you add them in SD
<tgm4883> I could be wrong though
<rhpot1991> mythfilldatabase --do-channel-updates I think
 * rhpot1991 checks
<rhpot1991> I was right
<rhpot1991> I had an issue before where it wasn't adding them though, I had to redo my sources to fix it, never figured out why
<jac1d> ok, will try do-channel-list in a moment
<jac1d> Nope, no luck
<jac1d> Still have channels I shouldn't and don' thave the two new ones I added either :S
<rhpot1991> jac1d: you may need to scan for channels again, I don't do OTA just clear QAM and cable
<jac1d> shouldn't matter that it is ota as I use the SD guide data, not OTA guide data
<jac1d> I also want it to forget channels on my other source (IPTV from telco) that it learned... HDs I don't get that SD addded at some point
<rhpot1991> jac1d: well I mean in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> where you click get channels from source
<rhpot1991> or scan the signal for them
<jac1d> I'll tkae a look... in the past I've blown away the prorgam and channel tables in the db and re-run mythfilldatabase but I haven't fotten around to getting the pw out yet
<dewman> anyone use bacula here for backups? I know....Wrong channel.... =)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-18
<_pg_> hello everyone! I'm wanting to make a media center on a weaker computer, can someone recommend the lightest/best way to go? It runs boxee on ubuntu decently as long as the content is local. Can anyone tell me how to make it run GREAT? 2.2 single core amd, 1gb ram, geforece 5200 (svideo)
<rhpot1991> _pg_: SD or HD content?
<tobi-wan> hi all! i am using mythbuntu 10.04 (64bit) and have problems playing dvds. for some dvds, the front-end terminates, for others, it hangs in the menu (i am able to select an item, but when i start playback, nothing happens), and for some i get "video frame buffering failed too many times". as of yet, i did not find a dvd that plays back correctly. note: vlc plays these dvds without problem on the same system. any help is much
<tobi-wan> appreciated!
<tgm4883> tobi-wan, could be that you need to get on auto-builds, could be you need to install dvd support
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<henkpoley> Would it be possible with a default mythbuntu install to let the frontend wait a liiiitle longer after startup so it doesn't go into the "No UPnP" mode ?
<henkpoley> There's apparently a race between my network and the (external) frontend
<henkpoley> Now trying with mythwelcome=TRUE in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<henkpoley> Hmm, might solve it.. suboptimal since it somehow takes 20s after you quit mythfrontend to show the 'welcome .. next recording ..' data
<henkpoley> Put a 1 second sleep in that same file, hope that helps
<henkpoley> ..removed the mythwelcome autostart. Does not seem to be made for external frontends.
<corigo> Good morning. On my second boot of my newly installed mythbuntu all I get is a black cursor in the top left corner that becomes a black screen with nothing on it at all
<corigo> (white cursor, not black)
<rhpot1991> corigo: sounds like it hasn't actually booted and is waiting post bios
<corigo> I do occassionally see a little screen flicker and some amberish lines when the hard drive light flickers on the front of the machines
<rhpot1991> try the power it down and back on?
<corigo> rhpot1991: I think your right, but I've already done that to no effect
<rhpot1991> corigo: check your bios settings to make sure you are setup to boot the correct hard drive and so on
<corigo> whoops silly me, forgot there was a windows driver CD in the drive... ok now on to the real question... can't seem to get networking to work
<henkpoley> corigo: what kind of networking ? and why don't you try to find your answer on #ubuntu or http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums
<corigo> hmm... holdon still not booting, or more details would have followed
<henkpoley> unless it's mythtv networking
<corigo> henkpoley: because it's so much nicer talking to people
<henkpoley> #ubuntu us usually kind of crowded yes
<corigo> crazy crowded over there
<henkpoley> Not today, at least not from what I can see
<corigo> Yeah, it boots... mostly
<corigo> Is MythBuntu an appropriate measure of the speed of XFCE? My KDE desktop seems much faster than this
<corigo> So with MythBuntu can I play a movie over my wireless network from its storage location on my file server ?
<rhpot1991> corigo: if you setup a share correctly then yes
<rhpot1991> you would need to get it mounted on your mythbuntu box, with something like nfs or ciffs
<rhpot1991> and then you would need to point the video storage group at that location in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> provided your wifi can handle it
<corigo> wunderbar
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, alternatively, couldn't he put a secondary backend on the machine and use the mythtv protocol?
<corigo> tgm4883, do you mean on the file server?
<tgm4883> corigo, yea
<corigo> So the mythtv protocol will stream the media, then?
<tgm4883> corigo, are they ISO's?
<tgm4883> or VOBs?
<corigo> all sorts of formats
<tgm4883> corigo, basically it would be using mythvideo storage groups, but there are a few limitations http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo#Disadvantages
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythVideo - MythTV
<corigo> Sounds a bit like they're duplicating a cloud, eh?
<tgm4883> I guess?
<corigo> Thanks for the pointer
<tgm4883> although "cloud" would indicate that it's on the webernets
<tgm4883> where this is just your local network
<corigo> and further the cloud wouldn't indicate the availability of media stream server either, just storage
<corigo> This is by far the slowest booting system I have ever played with
<mrand> corigo: how slow and what HD and CPU do you have?  What part takes the longest?
<corigo> like 15-20 minutes I've been waiting
<corigo> Samsung 40Gb, 2.2Ghz Celeron
<corigo> (IDE)
<corigo> Rebooted. Gets past POST/BIOS, displayed MythBuntu splash... and now waiting again
<corigo> Finally got a background... lol
<mrand> Sorry - celeron name has been reused a billion times for a bunch of different families... how old / what generation?
<corigo> Intel Celeron 2.2GHz
<corigo> 400 MHz Front side bus
<corigo> Socket mPGA478
<mrand> ok.  While it was fast for its time, I'm thinking it is probably not going to be a speed demon.  Wild guess: 2.2 GHz P4 is probably close to a 1.1 GHz in modern "core" processors.  BTW, how slow is slow?
<rhpot1991> shouldn't boot that slow though
<mrand> Sorry, I missed the time response above.  Yeah, 15-20 minute seems excessive.  You should be able to turn off splash and see what it is doing (hanging?)
<corigo> Hmm, it booted into MythTV, now I guess I need to RTM, care to tell me how to exit MythTV and get to the standard desktop so I can troubleshoot the USB wireless card?
<mrand> <ESC>
<mrand> Or stop button on your remote.
<rhpot1991> "so I can troubleshoot the USB wireless card"
<rhpot1991> assuming that may make you sad
<corigo> any idea why shutting down does actually shut down the machine, only the OS?
<corigo> not does, but does NOT shut down
<rhpot1991> corigo: say agian
<corigo> when I shut down, the OS closes, and video shuts off, but the machine remains powered up
<assco> hi. i am having trouble getting torrentflux running on my system. i have mythbuntu 10.04 installed and i assume it comes with all the dependancies for torrentflux?
<rhpot1991> assco: did you install it from apt?
<assco> no
<assco> downloaded the package etc
<assco> its possible from apt?
<assco> well i guess it is :D
<rhpot1991> if its in there
<rhpot1991> if not then you will need to deal with dependencies on your own most likely
<assco> yeah got it running
<rhpot1991> assco: could use one of the torrent clients that is in apt, like transmission or deluge(my choice)
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, iirc, torrentflux has a web interface
<rhpot1991> there is something in ubuntu that does too
<rhpot1991> I forget what
<rhpot1991> maybe it was that, its in apt
<rhpot1991> assco: why didn't you isntall it from there?
<assco> yeah i got it installed through apt
<Azelphur> Daviey: what happened to that mythfrontend update :p
<tgm4883> Azelphur, I did it, in the process of testing the packages
<tgm4883> want to test them :)
<Azelphur> sure I guess :p
<Azelphur> I'm having problems with my mythtv frontend playback being a transparent window
<Azelphur> so I'd like to update
<tgm4883> Azelphur, you are currently on 0.23.0?
<Azelphur> yup
<tgm4883> ok, give me 5 minutes
<tgm4883> Azelphur, ok, it's publishing on this ppa right now  https://edge.launchpad.net/~tgm4883/+archive/testing
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] testing : Thomas Mashos
<tgm4883> so you may not see the update for a few more minutes
<Azelphur> :)
<tgm4883> I need to know 2 things
<tgm4883> 1) Does it upgrade to these packages with just an "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<tgm4883> 2) what the protocol version the frontend/backend reports
<Azelphur> not showing up yet methinks :)
 * tgm4883 checks
<tgm4883> yea still says it isn't published yet
<tgm4883> you can see it here  https://edge.launchpad.net/~tgm4883/+archive/testing/+packages
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] Packages in “testing” : testing : Thomas Mashos
<tgm4883> if it's published, then it would show in that column
<Azelphur> hehe
<tgm4883> Azelphur, looks like it published
<Azelphur> tgm4883: upgrading :)
<Azelphur> tgm4883: seems to work fine, I still have the transparent video problem though :(
<Azelphur> anyone got any ideas on that?
<tgm4883> Azelphur, you could try 0.23.1 for that
<tgm4883> Azelphur, whats the protocol version that mythfrontend reports?
<Azelphur> tgm4883: how do I do both? :P
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-19
<tgm4883> Azelphur, mythfrontend --version
<tgm4883> and for 0.23.1, you could do 'dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos' and select 0.23.1
<Azelphur> s25362
<Azelphur> tgm4883: I get 404 when doing apt-get update
<Azelphur> apparently lucid/main/source/Sources.gz for 0.23.1 is dead
<tgm4883> Azelphur, use either ppa or de
<Azelphur> downloading the upgrade :)
<Azelphur> tgm4883: hehe, now I have the age old protocol version error
<tgm4883> ah yea, you will get that as the protocol version change is what prompted 0.23.1
<tgm4883> so you would need to upgrade your backend as well then
<tgm4883> 0.23.0 is on the old version
<Azelphur> will my backend upgrade too if I get them all on the same repo?
<tgm4883> yea
<Azelphur> cool
<Azelphur> what version should I go with
<tgm4883> if you use 3rd party apps like the osx frontend, then 0.23.0
<tgm4883> otherwise update
<tgm4883> 0.23.0 won't get any more updates
<Azelphur> yea all I use is Linux and web frontend
<mito_> Hey all
<mito_> Just getting back into the MythTV thing after being away from it for 2 years and having an issue I don't remember having before
<mito_> Right now I have an ATI card that needs the custom drivers (a Radeon 9600), I enabled it via the MCP and that thinks it's there, because it shows me the icon for the aticccp but when I try to use the aticccp it tells me there are no valid drivers installed
<mito_> the display works fine when connected to a PC monitor, but when connected to a TV it can't display the resolution and goes to "unusable signal"
<mito_> I checked my xorg.conf and it is set to use the "radeon" driver like it's supposed to... I'm thinking about just changing the resolution in the xorg.conf as well but haven't tried that yet
<mito_> anyone have any ideas on how to get the ati driver utilities to work again?
<rhpot1991> mito_: what is MCP
<rhpot1991> you should use the restricted driver manager to enable the ATI drivers, and it should detect everything for you
<mito_> Mythbuntu Control Panel
<mito_> I tried, but it says there's no drivers present
<mito_> sorry, MCC
<corigo> I have my network claiming it is connected, ifconfig shows wlan0 with an 10.x.x.x IP address, but my router is distributing 192.168.2.x
<rileyp> symbolic link of recordings on front end not showing up in mounted dir
<rhpot1991> corigo: connected to someone else's router?
<rileyp> IM using mythexport to create symlinks and tehlinks work on my backend
<rileyp> I trhen mount recording and symlink folder on fromt end and the recodings show up and play on FE but the symlinks do not appear in the folder
<rileyp> thats in the symlink folder and  I have used exact same dir stucture
<rhpot1991> rileyp: so you are sharing out a folder from your backend to your frontend, via nfs or something?
<rhpot1991> or am I not understanding it
<rileyp> yes with samba
<rileyp> its a permissions problem
<rhpot1991> permission, or something is outside the scope of your share
<rhpot1991> why it this necessary?
<rhpot1991> mythbackend should automagically have recordings available to mythfrontend
<rileyp> I have a network media player front end  So I need symlink folder with decent names to read of my myth recordings
<rhpot1991> oh so by frontend you don't mean mythtv frontend
<rileyp> I test that symlink folder works on my mythbuntu front first though
<rileyp> yes I do meanmythfront end But I dont usually open that folder on my mythbuntu front end its only there to ensure it will work on my network media player
<rileyp> l????????? ? ? ? ?                ? Blackadder Goes Forth.3.mpg
<rileyp> when I do  ls -l that what I get on the front end
<rileyp> all recodrings look like that How can I fix that
<rileyp> sudo chown dad *
<rileyp> chown: cannot access `Adaptation.2.mpg': Permission denied is the result I get
<rhpot1991> sudo
<rileyp> I did sudo
<rhpot1991> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv file
<rileyp> Ive tried that too
<rileyp> Ive tried that too sudo chown mythtv:mythtv *
<rileyp> it says chown cannot access as above
<rhpot1991> cause a symlink inherts its owenership
<rileyp> hmm so attempting to change the ownership fails?
<rileyp> is this correct?
<rhpot1991> ya thats normal
<rhpot1991> dunno why you are seeing ? all over there though
<rhpot1991> seems like the link may be bad
<rileyp> the links open on the back end so they are good
<rhpot1991> how do you know its opening that link and not the recording itself?
<rileyp> the symlink opens the recording thats correct
<rhpot1991> but how have you tested it
<rileyp> eg merlin open a recording called 10107097654468.mpg
<rileyp> exxacgerated but you know what I mean
<rhpot1991> running mythfrontend is still going to go right to the recording itself
<rhpot1991> so unless you have done something outside of myth you haven't really tested it
<rileyp> Im not using it in mythfront end
<rileyp> mythfront end woks fine  :D
<rhpot1991> yes I know, but I'm saying that doesn't test the symlinks, so saying that doesn't mean theya re ok
<rhpot1991> also I'd venture using mythlink.pl in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/user_jobs may be a better choice for you here
<rileyp> well the symlink I open on the backend from the backend  opens my recording
<rhpot1991> rileyp: right but how did you "open" them?
<rileyp> point and click
<rhpot1991> rileyp: ok
<rhpot1991> then yes they should be ok
<rileyp> on symlink icon in symlink folder
<rhpot1991> when you ls -l, was that from your backend, or from this frontend you are setting up?
<rileyp> on front end
<rhpot1991> what do the links look like on the backend?
<rileyp> on back erd hang on
<rileyp> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dad mythtv 58 2010-08-16 23:52 Underbelly- The Golden Mile.3.mpg -> /home/dad/Documents/video/recorded/1009_20100516202500.mpg
<rileyp> I have fiddled with permissions on both trying to resolve
<rhpot1991> backend looks good, I thought your paste from before was on the backend
<rhpot1991> ok so what folder are you sharing out via samba?
<rhpot1991> also you should use ciffs anymore not samba
<rileyp> I share the symlink folder called recordings and the originial mythtv recording folder called recorded
<rileyp> Ill show fstab setting
<rileyp> /192.168.1.10/recordings   /home/dad/Documents/video/recordings   cifs auto,iocharset=utf8,uid=dad,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<rileyp> and same for recorded
<rileyp> I use same dir stucture on frontend as backend  the original files play fine in vlc on my front ned when i point and click on the file
<rileyp> in the /recorded folder on my front ned which is mounted as above
<rileyp> but the symlinks the stupid bl!@$##@ symlinks wont play football
<rhpot1991> ok, well you generally want to avoid using your home directory for mythtv folders
<rhpot1991> causes all sorts of permission headaches
<rileyp> ok thats good to know
<rileyp> Ill have to work on that
<rhpot1991> may be part or all of your issue here
<rhpot1991> here is what I would recommend
<rhpot1991> move that directory back to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings, or make /mythtv/whatever
<rhpot1991> then look into mythlink.pl like I mentioned above, the advantage there is that you can actually rename the recordings with it and not need to symlink
<rhpot1991> then you will get myth's autoexpire features and all for free
<rhpot1991> and will only have one folder to share out
<rileyp> I have used mythlink.pl previoiusly and i found joy
<rileyp> Ok Ill go mythlink  I have only tried mythexport as it seemed like an easy ay to create nice names for recordings which it does do very well and easilly but Its problematic when using in a network enviroment as I have found out
<rhpot1991> rileyp: yep mythexport can do this, but I think using mythlink so everything can expire from mythtv itself is a better choice
<rhpot1991> with mythexport it does its own expiring separately
<rhpot1991> mythexport is more meant to make your latest recording available for 10 days, not to make all recordings available.  Though you can make all of them available, but its not smart enough to know when they get deleted by the backend.
<rhpot1991> 10 was a random number I picked there, you can specify how many days you want
<assco> hi! having trouble with putting my system to sleep (s3) using mythbuntu 10.04. i've tried almost everything in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/34043 with no luck. issuing pm-suspend leaves my system hanging and after hardreboot it informs that no working configuration exists for my screen and has to run in low-graphics mode. Using onboard graphics 
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend - Community Ubuntu Documentation
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-20
<fluvvell> looking for some pointers with mythbuntu-diskless, I have dhcp and pxe booting working, but my nbd-server is not playing ball. I end up at  Negotiating:  on the client
<fluvvell> sorry Negotiation:  then it seems to hang, but comes back to the initramfs  prompt sometime later.
<stratagem_bot> I should be able to pass-thru digital audio from hdmi going to tv, and out to a speaker/amplifier system right?  logitech Z-5500
<stratagem_bot> I tried setting audio output device to ALSA:hdmi, speakers 5.1, upconvert, digital output device to default, and enabled dolby/dts
<stratagem_bot> also turn off use internal volume controls
<stratagem_bot> I see hdmi as device 0,3 and mythfronend setup even lists alsa:digital, hdmi, and plughw:0,3 but none of them work?
<oobe> Hi Im running mythbuntu 10.04 for a few months with out problems
<oobe> now all of a sudden the frontend takes ages to load
<oobe> and then crashs half the time
<oobe> and its slow and unresponsive when it does work at all
<oobe> after googleing i see im not the only one with this problem
<oobe> i didnt see a solution though
<oobe> is anyone aware of what im talking about and able to give some useful advice
<mrand> oobe: did an upgrade occur that triggered the slowness?
<oobe> probably i didnt notice exactly when cause i rarely shutdown the FE and restarted it
<oobe> i use pm suspend
<Chaorain> I'm having a slight problem, Mythtv plays wmv files but I don't get any audio, help please?
<oobe> some wmv files use various codecs that ffmpeg is yet to support you can try using an alternate player
<oobe> like mplayer or vlc
<Chaorain> works in vlc just fine but I'm trying to get all my media in one place
<rhpot1991> stop using a closed format?
<Chaorain> got it from a website
<rhpot1991> tell them to stop using a closed format :) (and don't hold your breath)
<Chaorain> when I make videos I will explicityly NOT use wmv
<oobe> yea i know how it is
<oobe> i come accross video files made by the dumb and lazy windows loving fools too
<oobe> people use wmv cause it is easy and they make the mistake of thinking it is widely supported cause its part of windows
<oobe> and windows makes the mistake of not releasing codec info
<oobe> it would only help them in the long term
<oobe> it would make they're shit more accepted
<Zinn> oobe: Please watch your language.
<oobe> Zinn, please watch your automated responses
<Zinn> Hi oobe, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Zinn> oobe: you watch your non automated responses :)
<oobe> ok haha
<fluvvell> Does anyone know if diskless-server is going back into mcc at some stage?
<tgm4883> fluvvell, only if one of the devs decides to port the plugin from the old MCC
<tgm4883> the dev that was responsible for that got busy with school
<aurodionov> tests
<dewman> so i just noticed that newegg has refurbished hd homeruns for 89.00....
<tgm4883> nice
 * tgm4883 is waiting for the HDPVR to get cheap
<tgm4883> although is you need a tuner thats a great price
<Azelphur> tgm4883: btw I solved that weird transparency problem by being a noob and reinstalling Ubuntu
<Azelphur> dunno what caused it \o/
<rhpot1991> dewman: HDHR is great, and thats a pretty good price
<dewman> rhpot1991, thats what I was thinking.....
<dewman> I might have to get one...
<rhpot1991> dewman: what kind of tuners do you have now?
<dewman> rhpot1991, a frame grabber....ecck...http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_%28800i%29
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Pinnacle PCTV HD Card (800i) - MythTV
<rhpot1991> dewman: yes, buy a HDHR immediately
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, is the HDHR have analog at all?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: does analog exist anywhere?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, a few places
<tgm4883> comcast still does it
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: most cable stations moved their analog to clear QAM
<rhpot1991> so in theory you can pick that up until comcast turns it off
<rhpot1991> I just ignore it cause I know one day it will go away
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: my comcast gave out DTAs a while back
<tgm4883> I was just saying, if it doesn't, then the only benefit the HDHR has over his current card is it has a 2nd tuner
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: its not a frame grabber
<dewman> less load on my poor little system.
<rhpot1991> and it does multirec
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, his card is a digital+analog card
<tgm4883> digital cards just write the stream to the disk
<rhpot1991> ah, good catch
<tgm4883> it's already compressed
<tgm4883> so analog is all that matters when talking about frame grabbers and software encoding
<rhpot1991> well mutirec and the fact that the HDHR is a good device are still reason enough to get one IMO
<dewman> =)
<rhpot1991> extra tuners is always a good thing
<tgm4883> Thats a big confusion when people switched over to digital, everyone was like, "all of the digital tuners suck, they don't have hardware encoding"
<Azelphur> tgm4883: do you happen to know if there's a way of me getting the version of MythFrontend that's in Lucid, on Karmic?
<Azelphur> I have some funky hardware that won't boot anything beyond Karmic :(
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> autobuilds :)
<Azelphur> which one do I want, 0.23?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<Azelphur> yea my PC has 0.23.0+fixes24158
<tgm4883> what are you running on lucid?
<Azelphur> so probably 0.23 :)
<Azelphur> everything is on 0.23+fixes24158 atm
<tgm4883> yea you can upgrade to 0.23.1 on karmic
<tgm4883> only thing that is wonky on karmic is themes don't autobuild
<tgm4883> and ATM, vdpau is broke
<Azelphur> hehe, no VDPAU on said funky hardware
<Azelphur> I'm installing it on a photo frame \o/
<Azelphur> tgm4883: hmm, 0.23.0++fixes25362-0ubuntu0++mythbuntu1 is what the ppa seems to give me
<Azelphur> I don't think that works with my backend :(
<tgm4883> Azelphur, why wouldn't it?
<Azelphur> I seem to remember protocol errors, it's nearly done installing so we'll find out soon enough :p
<tgm4883> any 0.23.0 version should be compatible with any other 0.23.0 version*
<Azelphur> go little photo frame, go :p
<tgm4883> *except for a few builds
<Azelphur> (MythTV on a photo frame \o/)
<tgm4883> what are you installing it on?
<Azelphur> a digital photo frame
<Azelphur> :D
<tgm4883> Azelphur, which one?
<Azelphur> the Joggler
<Azelphur> http://yourfamily.o2.co.uk/o2familyjoggler/
<Zinn> [yourfamily.o2.co.uk] O2 - O2 Joggler: touch-screen device to organise family life.
<Azelphur> it's a calendar/photo frame/video playing/youtube type thing
<tgm4883> nice
<Azelphur> I did it a while back but it messed up, been meaning to set it up again
<Azelphur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgwjPRBAFrU
<Zinn> [www.youtube.com] YouTube - Joggler running mythtv with gesture support
<Azelphur> here it is being a happy Joggler.
<Azelphur> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/August%202010/2010-08-20%2022.23.08.jpg
<Azelphur> \o/
<Azelphur> clearly needs more MythTV
<Zinn> [dl.dropbox.com]
<quinten> hi
<quinten> i'm trying to make an iso of a dvd that has a scratch
<quinten> any good tools to make a copy that ignores the scratches?
<quinten> i have a feeling it will still be watchable even with the errors
<quinten> i remember this software existing for CDs
<Azelphur> quinten: maybe dd
<quinten> Azelphur, already tried dd
<quinten> i'm looking for something like cdparanoia
<Azelphur> will it play in VLC?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-21
<dewman> rhpot1991, I found a single tuner (hdhomerun) on ebay for $35.00 and free shipping. Found it due to a mis-categorized listing. =)
<emanuelez> hello. how do I access the backend setup after the configuration?
<qwebirc29073> hi all
<qwebirc29073> есть кто говорящий по русски
<henkpoley> If I want sound to go to speakers *and* AUX (line-out) how do I do that ?
<emanuelez> hello. how do I access the backend setup after the installation?
<emanuelez> or... how do i access a terminal without ssh?
<babelfish1> been a long time mythtv user but just looking now at moving into the digital age (been using a pvr-350 so i'd been reluctant), anyone know of a good resource out there issues like, using an HDTV for output vs a big-ass monitor, or what capture cards are the rage these days?
<Zinn> babelfish1: Please watch your language.
<babelfish1> um, can do
<tgm4883> babelfish1, for digital, HDHomerun is pretty nice
<dewman> babelfish1, if you hunt ebay you can find some somewhat decent deals, also newegg runs specials every-now and HDHomeruns. I just got a single tuner yesterday on ebay for 35 and free shipping, it was mis-categorized and the spelling was off. =)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-22
<babelfish1> thanks, glad i forgot to log out :)
<Arthur___> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<angelo454> Hi has anyone experienced problems with mySQL? About every 3-5 boot ups it does not start.
<tgm4883> angelo454, sounds like a race condition
<angelo454> I have a frontend running on the same machine and I do notice that it won't find the backend and I have to restart it and it will find it the second time. What can I do to correct the race condition?
<tgm4883> angelo454, what is the output of 'dpkg -l mythtv-backend'
<angelo454> The response was "failed to read archive 'myth-backend' . . ." should I be root or in a certain directory?
<tgm4883> mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> no, you don't need to be root
<angelo454> same response
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> thats odd
<tgm4883> try it with a sudo I guess
<angelo454> still the same response. I am running mythfilldatabase. that would not interfere with the dpkg command?
<tgm4883> it shouldn't
<tgm4883> sounds like dpkg might be broke for you?
<angelo454> I have used Update Manager to get the latest MythTV version .23. Is that similar to dpkg?
<tgm4883> are you using auto-builds?
<angelo454> Yes, I got .23+fixes and tonight I saw there was a new build and updated to that one. I am running KnoppMyth with .22 on another machine and am working on upgrading to Mythbuntu with .23 on this machine. I found the system unstable with live TV saw I tried the .23+fixes but it did not help.
<tgm4883> angelo454, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511342
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org]  Backend start and udev rule race condition - Ubuntu Forums
<angelo454> ran the command again. This time lower case L instead of upper case I (eye).
<angelo454> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<angelo454> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<angelo454> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<angelo454> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<angelo454> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<angelo454> un  mythtv-backend <none>         (no description available)
<angelo454> angelo@play-myth:~$
<angelo454> From the thread you referenced, I should have fixed it when I ran auto-builds.
<angelo454> Sorry, I ran it from the frontend. When I run it on the backend I have 0.23.0++fixes2. This is the version I just updated to about an hour ago.
<dewman> angelo454, you might want to use pastebin
<dewman> =)
<angelo454> Will it allow me to copy text from one computer to another?
<angelo454>  I'll see what happens with this latest autobuilds version. Thanks for your help.
<henkpoley> Current Ctrl+Alt+Del behaviour is to lock the current desktop. Is there a place to disable this ?
<henkpoley> Ah the XFCE settings editor (a bit like regedit) has a way to set keyboard shortcuts. Removed the command from the custom ctrl alt del one, and it's fine now
<typhoon> I know this is logged so I'll throw it in. If people have problems with firmware (dvb-fe-tda10046.fw) being uploaded then it is worth giving this a go: cd /etc/init then mv the mythbuntu script to a different name (put .old on the end) and then reboot and rename it back, then reboot again. I have had no problems since.
<typhoon> not sure why it works but it has
<typhoon> :)
<typhoon> another fix: If you have a frontend on the backend server, ensure you use the network IP and not the loopback when setting up. There is a wierd bug where other frontends pick up the config from the DB and tries to get the tuner stream from localhost.
<typhoon> if you are feeling brave connect to the mysql instance and do this: use mythconverg; update settings set data = 'xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' where data ='127.0.0.1';
<typhoon> change the x's for your backend IP address
<tgm4883> typhoon, regarding the frontend on the backend server, that is not a bug, that is proper configuration
<tgm4883> there is a difference
<typhoon> ah, ok
<typhoon> should have read the manual :-)
<tgm4883> not sure why the first thing works though
<typhoon> could be something simple as date time stamp on the script files i guess
<typhoon> i know what causes it
<typhoon> myth tries to send commands to the chip while the firmware is being uploaded
<typhoon> so the chip goes nuts
<tgm4883> but that shouldn't be fixed by doing what you are doing
<tgm4883> if anything, it might be a race condition
<typhoon> aye, it could be
<typhoon> its a really odd one
<typhoon> the other way is to stick a "sleep 10" or something in the init script but that slows boot time
<typhoon> no-one seems to know how to actually "fix" it. it's not a problem with myth or the firmware, just the way they play together
<typhoon> thanks for the headsup on the B/E config. might actually read through it see if i've missed anything else haha
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-15
<soren> superm1: Cool, I'll talk to Daviey. Thanks!
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, any reason why I shouldn't use the 64bit version of mythbuntu?
<superm1> ComradeHaz`, if you have flash stuff you want to play
<superm1> that's the only reason i can think of
<ComradeHaz`> Flash not working on x64?
<superm1> well not officially supported yet
<superm1> there is a beta binary
<ComradeHaz`> We talking flash web content here?
<superm1> yeah
<ComradeHaz`> Gah
<ComradeHaz`> Hey all, where do I define the default system sound device on mythbuntu?
<ComradeHaz`> OK, got it. :)
<ComradeHaz`> As an asside, is there a way of putting shortcuts to apps on the desktop env of mythtv?
<Gibby> which package now do I need to install to biuld just a backend?
<dekarl> Are you using mythbuntu? Then just select role masterbackend and youre done.
<rhpot1991> Gibby: build or run?
<rhpot1991> build as in from source
<Gibby> thought there was mythtv-monster, no this is an ubuntu server install, just adding myth to it
<rhpot1991> Gibby: easiest way is to install mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> and then pick your role from there
<Gibby> yeah that is what i did
<Gibby> i can make it a sec backend then change it to primaary later right?
<dekarl> you should not share one database between two master backends...
<dekarl> not sure what you want to achieve
<Gibby> i am doing a hardware refresh for my master backend
<dekarl> sounds like database backup/restore plus copying all recordings over is what you want
<dekarl> (I just did my refresh with a fresh install after upgrading for some years, so take my hints with a grain of salt...)
<rhpot1991> Gibby: ya you can, wont have any of the data from your master though
<rhpot1991> so you can do some magic and pull the data over if you want
<dekarl> see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Backend_migration
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Backend migration - MythTV Official Wiki
<rhpot1991> make sure they are on the same protocol, dump from one, restore to he other
<Gibby> yeah i already know how to do the mysql backup/restore and my data using rsync, just was worried about how myth would handle it if i can stand it up as a secondary back end then change it to a primary backend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-16
<superm1> ceros, any updates on the ->debian work?
<new_tolinux> hi, anybody here?
<likwid--> reading installation pages, during the first setup for tuners, im only going to have a hdhomerun to begin with, will mythbuntu be able to find that during setup?
<likwid--> or do i need to create a dummy tuner of some sort and add it later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-17
<Statts> hi all. mythbuntu 10.04 - uses mythtv 0.23 or 0.24?
<rhpot1991> likwid--: you should be able to add it during setup
<Statts> anyone?
<Statts> ok, I have 0.24
<Statts> can I somehow roll it back to 0.23?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-18
<Seeker`> woo, new backend PC ordered :D
<likwid--> im waiting on delivery on mine right now :/  probaby next week
<Seeker`> tomorrow morning for me :D
<Seeker`> Any problems with mythbuntu 64-bit?
<Seeker`> or any reason not to use it over 32-bit?
<dekarl> it can do more than 2gig memory without tricks?
<Seeker`> dekarl: that isn't a reason not to use 64-bit :P
<dekarl> uhh, I'm running 64bit mythbuntu, so it's pro ;)
<Seeker`> found anything that doesn't work?
<dekarl> and it's working fine at the family, too. Unless you got strange old hardware with icky drivers...
<Seeker`> hauppauge nova-t 500
<dekarl> runs fine there and here
<Seeker`> which is pretty well supported it seems
<Seeker`> everything else is brand new
<dekarl> everything else == supported by linux? then go... :)
<dekarl> what graphics processor are you going to use? Nvidia with hardware decoder or software decoding?
<Seeker`> already got a frontend running .Basically splitting out the backend in to a seperate computer
<Seeker`> but my fronted uses a GT430
<dekarl> I see, only tried acpi wakeup with 32bit yet, but that should be no issue either...
<dekarl> gt430 means NVidia with vpdau decode enabled?
<dekarl> why 32bit on the frontend?
<dekarl> because it's been setup back then?
<likwid--> seeker, tell me about the gt430, thats what i have coming
<Seeker`> dekarl: yes, it is vpdau
<Seeker`> dekarl: and its been running for a few years
<Seeker`> likwid--: works well, handles everything but really really high profile 1080p
<likwid--> bluray?
<likwid--> also, does sound work through your hdmi?
<likwid--> or are you even outputing through hdmi
<Seeker`> yup, using HDMI in to an AV receiver
<Seeker`> I've got Blurays I have ripped to hard drive
<Seeker`> and they play back fine
<Seeker`> well, a little stuttering now and then, but nothing really noticable
<Seeker`> only problem with mythtv is that it takes up to 60 seconds or so to start playing
<Seeker`> likwid--: all in all, I'm very happy with it
<likwid--> awesome
<likwid--> how much ram?
<likwid--> http://pastebin.com/bCcKpaTn
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz (Dual Core) 45nm, AM3 2MB Cache Spire Kestrel-King - Pastebin.com
<likwid--> thats what i was going to use frontend/backend
<likwid--> ive got hdhomerun device and will be using firewire for teh cablebox
<Seeker`> bah, got a wireless access point to connect my mythtv frontend/backend together
<Seeker`> claims to support 150mbps wireless
<Seeker`> but the built in switch only supports 10/100 ethernet
<Seeker`> what is the point in that?
<Seeker`> woo, it can send and recieve at 150mbps,but you'll never get more than 100mbps in to or out of it
<dekarl> 100mbit wired are 100mbit, 150mbit wireless are, well up to 150mbit only on cloudy days at full moon ;)
<dekarl> but mostly no more then 50mbit (or thereabout) net throughput
<likwid--> ive got cables running under the house where the coax was already running, little switches in various places
<Seeker`> rented property ftl :(
<likwid--> hell i even have one of those gig powerline adapters.  im not sure if it does full gig
<Zinn> likwid--: Please watch your language.
<likwid--> but i can definitely max out my cable modem from it
<patdk-lap> Seeker`,  you do know that 150mbps wireless only goes 72mbps max?
<patdk-lap> cause that 150mbps is one way speed, and well, you need two way traffic
<patdk-lap> that is why 100mbit is more than enoughfor it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-19
<rileyp> Does irsend work with kernel 2.6.38-10-generic anda mceusb transciever? I cant get it working it was fine in lucid
<rileyp> does Irsend work with kernel 2.6.38-10-generic anda mceusb transciever? I cant get it working it was fine in lucid
<Seeker`> I'm trying to install from the 64 bit livecd, and I keep getting messages about busybox not being able to find a filesystem
<Seeker`> "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-20
<Seeker`> just got my new remote backend setup. Every 30-60 seconds, the last 5 seconds of audio repeats. Any suggestions as to the cause?
<smoothifier> hi :)  the usb receiver seems to be repeating every press
<smoothifier> (for the remote)
<skd5aner> what are the default permissions that should be set for /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt in mythbuntu, trying to help someone out
<Seeker`> owner: mythtv
<Seeker`> group: mythtv
<Seeker`> -rw-rw----
<skd5aner> thanks... somehow got set to root for this particular user
<Seeker`> :(
<ClownStunt> Anybody using an HD Homerun?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-21
<Kevmono> Is myth tv capable of being run without the backend component? I'm not interested in DVR, I just want the media library functions and such.
<Kevmono> Thanks!
<patdk-lap> mythvideo needs the backend to be running
<patdk-lap> it uses it to fetch video graphics and stuff
<patdk-lap> and bitchs if it can't locate it
<Kevmono> Thanks
<Kevmono> I have no capture card so it complains and doesn't want to start.
<skd5aner> Not to hate on mythtv - but it's primary purpose is a DVR, everythign else is secondary
<skd5aner> if you aren't interested in DVR functionality at all, you'd probably be better served looking at something that is strictly a media player/library - like xbmc for example
<skd5aner> Kevmono: ^
<skd5aner> V0yag3r1
<tgm4883> skd5aner, ?
<tgm4883> password maybe?
<tgm4883> hunter2
<skd5aner> wrong window, but luckily harmless :)
<antiPosix> anyone know what is responsible for respawning mythfrontend.real after the process dies off or is killed?
<antiPosix> and is there anyway to disable this feature?
<mrand> antiPosix: upstart, I believe.
<tgm4883> antiPosix, what is the full version of the mythfrontend
<antiPosix> tgm4883: Its mythbuntu 11.04.  I think gnome session manager controls the respawn action
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-13
<mal> I seem to have myself in a bit of a quandry. I have mythbuntu installed on 2 machines (1 backend, 1 frontend) but I can't stand the backend, it says no uPnP backend found, can someone help please
<Naranek> can you ping or ssh the backend from the frontend?
<mal> I was trying from the backend for starters
<mal> I start the backend setup and get nowhere
<mal> ok, I can ping the backend from the frontend
<mal> but can't login
<Naranek> ok, so at least they are on the same network. Sorry I can't help you any more than this.
<tgm4883> mal, did you enable the mythtv service in the mythbuntu control centre on the backend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-14
<mal> hi there, trying to install a mythbuntu frontend, it asks for where the sql database resides, I have the backend on another pc. I entered the ip address for that but it won't accept it
<mal> that part solved
<mal> HI trying to connect to the backend from the frontend for the first time, it won't login, I'm a bit confused about details. it's got localhost as the hostname. Now the backend is on another machine, so localhost is wrong, isn't it?
<Shadow__X> seems like mal needs to read the docs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-15
<qwebirc56482> I am having a problem installing my hauppauge TV tuners on Mythbuntu.  I followed the instructions at http://robotbeard.com but I ran into some errors on one of the steps that is supposed to compile I think.
<qwebirc56482> The error is:  implicit declaration of function 'kzalloc' [-Werror=implicit-funciton-delcaration]
<Shadow__X> qwebirc56482: which tuner
<qwebirc56482> hauppauge 2250
<qwebirc56482> ok, I just found out that I can skip that step.  I missed a line when reading.  But when continuing on the cards are not showing up.
<Shadow__X> ok first which version of mythtbuntu are you using
<Shadow__X> qwebirc56482: which version of mythbuntu are you using
<Shadow__X> qwebirc56482: type lsb_release -a in terminal
<qwebirc56482> 12.04
<qwebirc56482> I just downloaded and installed today
<Shadow__X> ok so what steps did you follow
<qwebirc56482> for the install or the robot beard thing?
<qwebirc56482> I followed steps 1-3b on the robot beard and Front and backend install on the mythbuntu
<qwebirc56482> I rebooted and attempted step 4 on the robotbeard but the card didn't show up.
<Shadow__X> when you install mythbuntu a frontend and backend are already installed
<qwebirc56482> I followed the wizard and that was pretty much all it asked me other than a remote.
<qwebirc56482> and username stuf
<Shadow__X> ok well since you are using 12.04 the install is very easy
<Shadow__X> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2200#Making_it_Work_Easily
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2200 - LinuxTVWiki
<Shadow__X> and if you want just below that there is a link to use a gui
<qwebirc56482> gui would be good for me.  I have no idea what I am doing.  :)
<Shadow__X> its ok just take your time and also it will be helpful to read the manual
<Shadow__X> honestly, it will help alleviate many many new time installer mistakes
<qwebirc56482> ok, noob question...  other than grabbing the files one by one how do I get the gui?
<Shadow__X> ok go to the github site
<Shadow__X> click zip and that will download all the files in a .zip
<Shadow__X> once you have done that double click the .zip and that should extract it
<Shadow__X> once you do that go to that folder in terminal and do sudo sh install.sh
<qwebirc56482> thank you I am working on that now.
<qwebirc56482> ok, I have the cards set up.  Now I am not able to connect to the backend  from the front end
<qwebirc56482> how do I tell the front end where to look for the back end?
<Shadow__X> ok well first we need to make sure you setup the backend correctly
<qwebirc56482> ok, what do I need to do to verify?
<qwebirc56482> Thank you again for your help.  I really do appreciate it.
<qwebirc56482> I basically took the defaults thru the general setup
<qwebirc56482> it had the 127.0.0.1 for the ip address but I changed that to my 192.168.1.70 address so I can connect another client to it.
<Shadow__X> you should never put localhost or 127.0.0.1 for a backend that other machines will connect to
<qwebirc56482> that is fine.  It is not set to that now.  what other settings do you need to know?
<Shadow__X> well did you actually setup the graphics card?
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-9.html start at general
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<qwebirc56482> I installed the graphics driver
<qwebirc56482> Thanks!  I didn't realize there was documentation on this.
<Shadow__X> yes that is the mythtv site
<Shadow__X> if you follow that it should have everything you need but if not ask here
<qwebirc56896> I'm trying to install mythbuntu 12.04 with an nvidia graphics card and no on-board graphics and I'm running into problems.  All the help I've found online for this problem seems to revolve around using the on-board graphics instead of the nvidia card.  Is there any other way around the problem?
<Shadow__X> what problem are you having
<qwebirc56896> I get a half purple/half black screen if I try to do the default install.  I edited the options to noquiet nosplash nomodeset, then I got an error: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount
<Shadow__X> could you try to just use nomodeset also make sure you have ahci for your drives
<qwebirc56896> the nomodeset only seems to be working so far.  Thank you!!!
<Shadow__X> glad i could help
<mal> can I login to my mythbuntu backend via putty?
<mdurkq> Free TV cards for anyone who can get this card - http://goo.gl/F7WBy - Working in Mythbuntu 12.04 - PM me if you're interested.
<Zinn> [goo.gl] TerraTec Cinergy 2400i DVB-T - LinuxTVWiki
<mdurkq> Free TV cards for anyone who can get this card - http://goo.gl/F7WBy - Working in Mythbuntu 12.04 - PM me if you're interested.
<Zinn> [goo.gl] TerraTec Cinergy 2400i DVB-T - LinuxTVWiki
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-16
<kari_> anyone has idea why mythtv does not idle and thus shutdown on ubuntu12.04? it use to work fine with 11.10
<kari_> im seeing trace like this when it should be idle: DVBRead mpeg/mpegstreamdata.cpp:1980 (ProcessEncryptedPacket) PID 0x1b8b status: Unknown
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-17
<wangel> Hello everyone :)
<wangel> if anyone has time... I bought a Hauppauge HVR-1600 .... I did quick research, found that it was supported (or so I thought) in linux.   I'm having 1 HECK of a time getting it to work in Mythbuntu.  Any tips?  I followed what was in the wiki, it seems the kernel see's the card, blah blah blah ... just can't get it to scan for channels?
<tgm4883`> wangel, my hvr-1600 works fine
<wangel> tgm; man I am having 1 heck of a time getting it to work =(
<wangel> are you using it for OTA signals only?
<tgm4883> wangel, use my full nick and it will ping me when you respond
<tgm4883> wangel, no, I'm using it with comcast
<tgm4883> wangel, what type of card did you set it up as in mythtv-setup?
<wangel> tgm4883; ahh.  Hmm.  My cable company requires us to use a "digital minibox" so I assume that means the channels are encrypted.  I wanted to use it to grab the OTA signals.
<wangel> tgm4883; I set it up as the DVB using the frontend0 device, and the analog as Mpg2 using /dev/video0
<tgm4883> wangel, Have you tried using it connected to cable without the box?
<tgm4883> worth a shot I say
<tgm4883> I don't even bother with the analog
<wangel> I have not, but I can try.
<wangel> Ok
<wangel> then I'll leave analog alone.  nothing uses it right?
<wangel> When I told it to do a channel scan, it used uhm... VS8 ?  It never found anything... figured that's where I was going wrong.
<tgm4883> yea that isn't right
<tgm4883> where do you live?
<wangel> Louisville
<wangel> KY
<wangel> if it's any help
<wangel> I uhm
<tgm4883> zip?
<wangel> 47130
<wangel> found a website in the uk ... forgot the url
<wangel> that had me install dvb-utils
<tgm4883> wangel, insight cable?
<wangel> and I was able to something like scan /usr/share/dbn/atsc/us-atscxxxxxxxxx
<wangel> Yep, insight cable
<tgm4883> hook it up to cable and use qam256
<wangel> really?  haha
<wangel> they don't encode channels?
<tgm4883> wangel, it's possible some are encrypted
<wangel> ah, ok
<tgm4883> wangel, http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lineup_web/US:47130#lineup_8312821
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] N/A
<tgm4883> OTA is 8vsb
<wangel> oh wow
<wangel> yah
<wangel> yah, 8vsb!
<wangel> that's what I used
<wangel> or thought I did
<tgm4883> there is no guarentee that you will get anything on cable, but it's worth a shot
<wangel> yah
<tgm4883> wangel, I don't recall the last time I scanned for channels
<wangel> i'll try it :D
<tgm4883> I might have just fetched via schedules direct
<wangel> ah
<tgm4883> or fed in a channels.conf
<wangel> ya
<tgm4883> wangel, what version of mythtv?
<wangel> I downloaded the latest version of mythbuntu off the website
<wangel> I didn't run apt-get upgrade or anything tho
<tgm4883> I'd activate the mythtv updates repo and do the upgrade
<tgm4883> lots of fixes since the released version
<wangel> ok
<wangel> I'll do that
<wangel> Are you around during the day?  err, are you in the states?  Heh
<tgm4883> oregon
<wangel> oh, cool
<wangel> i'm gunna mess w/ it more tomorrow.  I'll let you know
<tgm4883> ok
<wangel> thank you so much for the help :D
<mdurkq> Anyone successfully using a HVR-4000 in 12.04?
<smartboyhw> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<smartboyhw> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<mal> hi, I have a 2 pc mythbuntu setup running, frontend and a separate backend obviously. I have a second hard drive in the backend, with a heap of videos and music on it. I have it mounted at /media/data2 on the backend. How can I get the frontend to see it please?
<mal> hi, I have a 2 pc mythbuntu setup running, frontend and a separate backend obviously. I have a second hard drive in the backend, with a heap of videos and music on it. I have it mounted at /media/data2 on the backend. How can I get the frontend to see it please?
<wangel> good morning all --- anyone awake yet  Haha
<smartboyhw> HAHA!
<wangel> morning =)
<smartboyhw> =)
<smartboyhw> How are ya
<wangel> good :P
<wangel> still having trouble getting my install to work, heh
<wangel> oh wait, maybe i got it fixed!
<smartboyhw> YEAH!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-18
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason my machine is looking for the mythbackend server at the wrong IP when using mythweb.
<ubuntuaddicted> any thoughts how to fix?
<ubuntuaddicted> im getting, Unable to connect to the master backend at 192.168.1.5:6543
<ubuntuaddicted> and it should be looking for it at 192.168.0.5
<wangel> where does mythtv pull it's epg info from?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-19
<wangel_> Hello all.   Has anyone setup XBMC to connect to the mythtv backend?  I'm following the wiki page but I can't get it to connect, I know I'm missing something easy =(
<tgm4883> wangel, I've not done it in quite some time. If you are using MythTV 0.25, then XBMC probably doesn't work with it
<tgm4883> although I haven't checked it recently
<wangel_> tgm4883, doh!  I thought I was reading it is supported.  hmph =(
<tgm4883> wangel_, could be, i haven't checked in a long time
<tgm4883> where were you looking
<wangel_> oh, maybe it's only 0.24
<wangel_> http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=MythTV
<Zinn> [wiki.xbmc.org] MythTV - XBMC
<wangel_> and that leads me to
<wangel_> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=129021
<wangel_> :)
<tgm4883> the github page returns 404
<tgm4883> I hope that they added 0.25 support correctly
<tgm4883> plus that thread ends in july
<wangel_> yah, was reading thru it
<wangel_> but
<wangel_> the xbmc installed w/ mythbuntu (without adding a ppa) installs a build from April 23
<wangel_> april 24th
<tgm4883> wangel, a xbmc build from april 24th?
<wangel_> tgm4883, yes
<wangel_> I even added the team-xbmc ppa and did apt-get install --reinstall xbmc and it's the same version
<tgm4883> wangel, ok, I'm unsure if that will work with 0.25 or not
<wangel_> yah, I don't think it will :D
<tgm4883> The good news is that once they get it working with 0.25, it should work with all future versions (providing they do it right)
<wangel_> one of the last posts in that one thread says
<wangel_> the latest windows build works with 0.25
<wangel_> now to find out how to update my xbmc to the latest
<tgm4883> do you have a link to the PPA?
<wangel_> yA
<wangel_> WELL
<wangel_> sorry, caps.  I added team-xbmc
<tgm4883> are you on 12.04
<wangel_> yes
<wangel_> I just downloaded mythbuntu and installed everything :D
<tgm4883> wangel, I don't see a XBMC build from after March
<wangel_> eh?  Mine is XBMC 11.0 Git:UnKnown (compiled : Apr 24 2012)
<tgm4883> the builds on the official repo are from april
<wangel_> yah, I bet
<tgm4883> wangel, yea the PPA doesn't have anything newer
<wangel_> I have to go to a nightly build
<wangel_> yikes
<tgm4883> are their nightly builds somewhere?
<wangel_> yah
<wangel_> https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/xbmc-nightly/
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] XBMC Nightly : Nathan Rennie-Waldock
<tgm4883> do you know who nathan renniewaldock is?
<tgm4883> IDK if he is a XBMC developer or just some random guy
<wangel_> the link was from the ubuntu wiki on xbmc.org
<wangel_> oh well
<tgm4883> sounds good i guess
<wangel_> hah, I'm scared to run a nightly build :D
<tgm4883> I don't know how their repo is setup, so IDK if it's a good idea or not
<wangel_> yah, I'm too chicken :D
<wangel_> tgm4483, I bit the bullet and did... the nightly builds are "alpha" ... but it work with myth 0.25
<wangel_> just an fyi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-12
<qwebirc30578> Please is myth TV operable with DVB-S Azurewave usb SB200
<qwebirc30578>  Please is myth TV operable with DVB-S  azurewave ad-sp200 ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-13
<qwebirc57860> Hi I want to see some screenshots of mythbuntu and also I want to know What is it!
<qwebirc57860> Hi I want to see some screenshots of mythbuntu and also I want to know What is it!
<qwebirc57860> Hi I want to see some screenshots of mythbuntu and also I want to know What is it!
<qwebirc57860> Hi I want to see some screenshots of mythbuntu and also I want to know What is it!
<qwebirc57860> Hi I want to see some screenshots of mythbuntu and also I want to know What is it!
<qwebirc57860> Hi I want to see some screenshots of mythbuntu and also I want to know What is it!
<Korny> ugg you're annoying
<Korny> You only need to say it once :)
<qwebirc57860> Hi I want to see some screenshots of mythbuntu and also I want to know What is it!
<qwebirc57860> Hi I want to see some screenshots of mythbuntu and also I want to know What is it!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-14
<jya> is there a way to force the daily build to be started ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-15
<korn788> hello
<korn788> ok so ive been using windows media center for watching tv and ive tried mythtv before but i have a set top box and couldn't figure out how to get mythubuntu working with my set top box
<korn788> is there anyone that has verzion fios and mythubuntu that can help get it work
<korn788>  ok so ive been using windows media center for watching tv and ive tried mythtv before but i have a set top box and couldn't figure out how to get mythubuntu working with my set top box
<korn788> is there anyone that has verzion fios and mythubuntu that can help get it work
<qwebirc70882> does anyone have advice on cpu/mobo for a backend? preferably mitx with a pci slot so i can use my existing tv card
<Korny> I use a i3 with a generic micro atx board, with 6 sata slots
<Korny> that also acts as a frontend for my livingroom and has a passively cooled nvidia card, draws 40 watts at idle and 50-55 with 7 recordings going and watching a show on the frontend
<NewBuntu81-2> Does anyone know if you can connect a frontend with mythtv 0.25 to a backend with 0.24?  I don't want to upgrade my backend.  But the updates in Mythbuntu 12.04 kernel are favorable to my hardware.
<Shadow__X> NewBuntu81-2 the versions need to match
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-18
<chucko> is the correct channel for user help?
<chucko> can someone help. I have a intel based z77 motherboard with intel graphics. when viewing tv I get stuttered video.
<chucko> can some help. I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2 with mythtv .26 on z77 motherboard with intel based graphics. I get stuttered video when watching tv
<zagbot> is this user support or development channel
<SteveGoodey> user support.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-11
<bregol> Just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04.1 and had a question about the repos added by Mythbuntu Control Centre. The MythTV Updates one is straightforward, but the other 2 aren't found for Trusty when I apt-get update.  Are these other 2 repos (Mythbuntu Updates and XMLTV) needed for a "normal" user? What do those repos give that aren't in the main Ubuntu repos?
<Kwisher> bregol: i had the same issues, just unselect the XMLTV one
<bregol> I did unselect both xmltv and mythbuntu updates.  Just wondering if either of those are used for anything. Looking at http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/xmltv/ubuntu/dists/ there is nothing after Precise.  It also looks like a year since anything happened in http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu/dists/
<enyc> superm1: (a) We would like to understand, about  whats' really going on with  'libav' vs 'ffmpeg'  and this being 'external' or  internally provided by mythtv source tree etc...
<superm1> enyc: hop in #mythtv
<superm1> jya: and a few others should be able to discuss more
<superm1> But jist right now is there are patches on top of ffmpeg not upstream
<superm1> And features not in libav
<jya> enyc: I have already answered most of those questions in the debian-devel list a couple of days ago
<jya> mythtv uses its own fork for ffmpeg, currently based on ffmpeg. we use our own mpeg-ts demuxer, various additions in particular related to subtitle support, mheg, stream change detection etc
<enyc> jya: aaah yes the latter parts helps // makes sense =)
<jya> we have tried along the years to get our changes committed upstream… too much effort, and often dealing with people who saw no interest in what we wanted made a frustrating experience
<jya> every single person of mythtv who have attempted to get our changes committed upstreams gave up
<jya> and there’s been a few in close to 15 years
 * jya off to bed
<enyc> jya: i see dont woryr =)
<enyc> superm1: as far as I can tell,  trusty AND precuse  mythtv source packge (and so, built packages) is vulnerable to security issue:  http://git.videolan.org/?p=ffmpeg.git;a=commitdiff;h=9ade5b804ea1ff98971972769c43497a597b0e77
<enyc> superm1: its a simple patch, resulted in new ffmpeg point releases.  In the case of mythtv 0.27.x newer, I wonder if this should be done by merging ffmpeg 1.2.7 over 1.2.6 in there last I checked...
<enyc> superm1: should I be filing ubuntu bug or something against our packages?
<enyc> superm1: i note, thecre are a few related / extra fixes in:  http://git.videolan.org/?p=ffmpeg.git;a=shortlog;h=n1.2.7
<superm1> enyc: best thing to do is file a bug upstream with mythtv guys
<superm1> enyc: they'll include it in the next point release they cut
<superm1> and it will get pulled into our -fixes branch builds immediately then
<Bregol> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<enyc> superm1: aha.  apparently, it is in fixes already, https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commit/f4195b2eb88296523351813c29933e81e6bd851f
<superm1> enyc: ah nice
<enyc> superm1: but  when I apt-get source etc agaist 'trusty' deb-src's... the un-fixed code is still there.  I'm guessing we simply need to re-pull fixes again now?
<superm1> enyc: well we filed an SRU to get a newer mythtv point release in
<superm1> but it's gone nowhere
<superm1> we have the fixes in our fixes PPA though that means
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.27
<enyc> superm1: sure, a 0.27.3  PPA -or- SRU  would be good but thats' in some means separate...?  we still should get precise-lts-0.25  and trusty-lts-0.27  security-fixed ?
<superm1> we try to point people at the PPA for now since SRU's don't seem to be happening
<tgm4883> the PPA is the recommended way
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323391
<superm1> is the bug we were trying to get going, you can see the lack of activity from people who did need to ack it
<tgm4883> we need to do a new request
<tgm4883> and I'm not 100% sure it's going to be an SRU
<tgm4883> (but neither does the release team :/ )
<enyc> tgm4883: does it 'help' that we now have missing security-problem etc.?
<tgm4883> probably
<enyc> tgm4883: okay I'll leave you on that case =)
<enyc> I'm getting bits and pieces and trying builds with   ARM (armel, armhf, rpi(raspbian)) with  opengl enabled etc..  I need to check when get to the other desk but I got the impression it can now build without needing to 'disable' opengl
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-12
<dmfrey> tgm4883, you around?
<bregol> In mythbuntu-control-center, with MythWeb enabled... I drop down password to Enable and try to set a password. I get a dbus exception.   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8022624/
<enyc> superm1, tgm4883: Thankyou for all the helpful pointers and comments, I have a lot of compiles of  mythtv-fixes-0.25 (+basic lzo securityfix) mythtv-fixes-0.27  on  trusty-armhf wheezy-i386 wheezy-amd64 wheezy-armel wheezy-armhf wheezy-rpi   going =) .   Also, for all arm/rpi variants I have an extra variant trying to enable OpenGL...  All outputs being logged so I will see where it gets to =).
<superm1> enyc: great! did you need code changes?  or just packaging changes?
<enyc> superm1: not sure yet, its' back at college with 20 different compile windows!  I will find out eventually.
<superm1> enyc: ah
<enyc> superm1: 0.27 from precise  gave compile errors on my wheezy-arm* variants  but now I know I should be using  mythtv-fixes-0.2?  instead... we will see
<enyc> superm1: What can you tell me about co-existance of  upstart  and  sysvinit   start scripts --  I.e. to make package/builds work on  Wheezy  and  Precise/Trusty...   AIUI only  newer debian/ubuntu will have systemd
<superm1> enyc: i thought dh_installinit should handle it
<enyc> I've got/getting  Raspberry_Pi, Banana_Pi, Hummingboard,   so it will benefit a lot of people  if I have at least  one-off  0.27.3  builds that work on these as best as possible  and we get any compile-flags etc.
<superm1> but i'm not absolutely poitive
<superm1> ah nice
<enyc> superm1: Do you know of anybody (e.g. with manual compiles, not the package??) who has OpenGL-ES working (i.e. ARM etc.)
<superm1> i'm not sure
<superm1> the guys in #mythtv might have
<superm1> i think janne did, but he's left the project
<enyc> I see =)
<enyc> AIUI we shouldn't probably need any special build-deps or configure flags, it should just take on OpenGL-ES when built on ARM... we will see =)...
<enyc> superm1: What, do you think I should need to do in the source, to add support for Traditional sysvinit starting neatly (i.e. for Debian Wheezy, raspbian, etc...) ?
<superm1> enyc: add a debian/mythtv-backend.init i think
<superm1> and that should be enough
<enyc> superm1: clearly the   sysvinit/upstart  will need to be 'changed' for   systemd  in  'new versions'  but that isn't there yet
<enyc> superm1: am I correct in saying that   MythTV 0.25-fixes  is 'dead' ?
<superm1> enyc: yeah
<superm1> don't bother with it
<superm1> upstream only cares about master, n and n-1
<enyc> superm1: this does, leave a security-hole with the LZO vulnerability on  Precise-LTS  ...
<enyc> It (looks like) 0.25 to 0.27 upgrade is a matter of updating backend and running mythfilldatabase,  then update all the frontends ...
<enyc> In terms of my Testing  I have the option to  join an existing 0.25 system for a bit ...  then can sort out update to 0.27.3 ... o well
<superm1> yeah to upgrade that's all you have to do
<enyc> o wonderful, it looks like there are deb-multimedia and other versions/revisions of this myth-0.27-fixed stuff  but little testing-on-arm hrrm
<tgm4883> enyc: there don't appear to be that many arm users out there for mythtv
<tgm4883> then again, there don't appear to be that many debian users for mythtv either
<enyc> tgm4883: hrrm ... I have objectives to  sort-out  what can be sorted r.e.  amalgamating vaious duplicate efforts,   testing  OpenGL-ES-2.0 build,  hopefully supplying support for sysvinit,  and providing some builds across (trusty-armhf and wheezy-arm* wheezy-x86*)   so that all can benefit.
<enyc> tgm4883: reliable DD in the office tells me that we should be able to just add a sysv init and it will work on wheezy and not override the upstart ubuntu script etc.
<enyc> tgm4883: in any case once building / configure-finding-opengl related fun is sorted, I can then do some actual *testing* on real ARM gadgetry =)
<enyc> Hrrrm!!  Interestingly, MythTV GL ES 2.0 function does compile but have to manually add  libgles2-mesa-dev  hrrm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-13
<enyc> OK, just to see if I got this right, older mythbuntu/mythtv needed 'faac' but its' use is deprecated for whatever reason now?
<superm1> enyc: we used to have faac but it's not used for decoding
<superm1> it comes from carrying ffmpeg in tree
<superm1> as i understand
<enyc> superm1: seemingly it looks irrelevant to 0.27.3 etc. -- seems to jsut be build-dep for the old 0.25 so not to be concerned about
<enyc> my builds (after a host system crash, long story....) are all going nicely =)
<superm1> yeah we don't retrofit the packaging for older stuff
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I'm running 14.04, and on the desktop I'm missing the notification area, it is greyed out in the panel>properties>"add new item" dialog
<bennypr0fane> These may not be the proper english terms I'm using, because I'm translating them from my german GUI
<superm1> bennypr0fane: i think there might be a missing package to add for the notifications
<bennypr0fane> So to be more specific, the notification area, where you would see that you have an active internet connection is missing from the panel
<superm1> xfce4-indicator-plugin
<superm1> i think
<bennypr0fane> it says: "external" i a grey font
<bennypr0fane> ok let me chec k if that's installed
<bennypr0fane> is synaptic supposed to be there by default?
<superm1> no ubuntu software center is there by default
<superm1> or you can use apt-get to install
<bennypr0fane> superm1, ok, I installed that package, it was acutally missing
<superm1> yeah i believe we had a mistake with that not being caught in time
<bennypr0fane> now I restarted the panel, removed the notif. plugin and re-added it, but it's the same now as before
<superm1> i believe you need to add an indicator plugin
<bennypr0fane> it's still greyed out in the "add new item" dialog and says "external". the same goes for the "action buttons" plugin. I see it also has a PID, name systray-1
<bennypr0fane> superm1, I thought the indicator plugin was what I just installed: xfce4-indicator-plugin
<superm1> yeah but i mean i think that's one of the items you have to right click and add to panel too
<superm1> if i'm not mistaken
<superm1> you might also need to log out / in to get the network manager icon in the indicator area
<bennypr0fane> aha, I'll try that
<bennypr0fane> superm1, no, that wasn't it
<bennypr0fane> it's still the same :-(
<superm1> nm-applet is running?
<bennypr0fane> I think it's broken
<bennypr0fane> how can I check?
<bennypr0fane> top isn't showing it
<bennypr0fane> but I think it never shows a complete list of running processes
<superm1> ps aux | grep nm-applet
<bennypr0fane> thanks
<superm1> sure
<bennypr0fane> ~$ ps aux | grep nm-applet
<bennypr0fane> ben      10982  0.0  0.4 594396 18284 ?        Sl   21:43   0:00 nm-applet
<bennypr0fane> ben      11253  0.0  0.0  10720   924 pts/0    S+   21:48   0:00 grep --color=auto nm-applet
<bennypr0fane> so, it's running I guess
<superm1> yeah
<bennypr0fane> xchat should also show an icon in the notif. area
<superm1> are you fully updated?
 * bennypr0fane is on irc with xchat
<bennypr0fane> I'll check
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1308348
<superm1> because i noticed that
<bennypr0fane> was yesterday tough
<bennypr0fane> *though
<superm1> which did require an xfce patch
<superm1> but it's almost a month old already now
<bennypr0fane> software updater offers an upstream bugfix release for htis: v
<bennypr0fane> but it looks like a kde thing
<superm1> i'm not sure then, those are the avenues that it should be
<superm1> might just be another bug
<bennypr0fane> if so, chances should be it's already known, right? since it's a rather visible problem
<superm1> depends on how vocal people are
 * bennypr0fane needs to restart after those updates...
<superm1> we've had bugs that were pretty apparent not get reported for weeks sometimes
<bennypr0fane> weeks is nothing
<bennypr0fane> some very annoying stuff sticks arounf for like half a year
<bennypr0fane> then along I come, try using the software and run right into it ;-)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yeah sometimes stuff like that you just need to champion driving a  fix in
<superm1> and help guide it through the process
<bennypr0fane> ok, I'll try if that restart will accomplish anything. brb
<bennypr0fane> superm1, nope, no luck.
<bennypr0fane> to be honest, I'm too lazy to file a proper bug report. there's always this whole process to go through and tons of rules to observe, I can't handle that right now
<bennypr0fane> thanks for your help though!
 * enyc has many plans afoot and (should) be able to come up with a coherent 'here are minimal changes that fix some arm-build related and debian_wheezy-build+init-related issues' --  question is how to ultimately present this as patches or what etc.
<enyc> looks like its now much easier than it used to be.. but i need to let my arm chroots finish going and test packages on some real arm gadgetry =)
<enyc> especially  trusty-armhf   and  wheezy-i386  i will be getting going [...]
<superm1> enyc: if they're packaging related, a pull request on github and pinging me is the way to go
<superm1> if they're code related, generate patches and add them to bugs on mythtv bug traker
<enyc> superm1: a what? ;-)  this bit I don't know about =)
<superm1> *tracker
<enyc> superm1: its all packaging debian/rules init script file etc. at present
<superm1> ok cool
<enyc> its' just a case of 'what actually works or breaks' etc...
<enyc> I can tell you at least one of the small / definite fixes now if you like =)
<superm1> well when you're ready, go here: https://github.com/mythtv/packaging, hit the fork button, clone your branch that you forked, apply some patches, push it back to github and hit the pull request button
<superm1> or if that's not working or troublesome, pastebin some patches even
<superm1> the former gets you attribution though
<enyc> ok, can you just give me your brief thoughts on the following aspects, separately:-
<enyc> a) build-dep line  "libtiff5-dev | libtiff4-dev | libtiff-dev,"  needs *just* re-ordering to   "libtiff-dev | libtiff5-dev | libtiff4-dev,"  -- apparently there is somewhere the libtiff developers reccomend this.  In any case this then adds capability to compile successfully on wheezy (as well as trusty, etc...) without silly compatibility problem with imlib2 .   the resident DD tells me this is the 'right way to do it' ...
<superm1> i think that's probably the right way to do it too
<enyc> b) debian sysvinit script for mythtv-backend needs adding.  Apparently this should cause no conflict, upstart will ignore it when its' own init is present.     I should check if the upstart script does anything clever wrt myth shutdown / set-wakeup-calls ...   In any case this makes running backend on wheezy easy =)....
<superm1> the upstart one does do some clever stuff to wait for mysql
<superm1> you might check the mythtv wiki for if someone else has a clever sysvinit script
<superm1> or even snag it from deb-multimedia if their's is different
<enyc> ok so that (may) need some 'work' but should be functional at least
<superm1> *decent
<enyc> yes indeed
<enyc> deb-multimedia version is a big diff though
<enyc> i'm looking 'minimal functional wheezy support' it sounds like you are willing to add  which would be helpful to all
<enyc> c) WRT ARM OpenGL:-
<superm1> yeah absolutely
<enyc> Well, this I need to test when I've got my trusty-armhf  on bananaPI  and Hummingboard  'ready' ...    It *looks like* we can just change the configure flags  and it may build ok on armhf
<enyc> it *looks like *  Raspberry-pi is a huge mess  best left to the dedictaed xbmc-frontend-distros etc etc.
<enyc> it *looks like* nothing  armel  is worthwhile on that front anyway
<enyc> it *looks like* that needs an extra build-dep on the  gl-es-2.0  library etc.   for  trusty-armhf ...  wheezy's qt4 is not compiled with gl-es-2 support anyway!  [but trusty-armhf's  IS] .
<enyc> However....  if you build without that library..  MythTV configure decides that OpenGL IS avaliable  but OpenGL-ES-2.0 is NOT ...   and this may or may not matter... I don't know (yet) if it leads to 'broken' state. =).
<enyc> I think (there) i'm best to comment when I have demonstrated what is 'usable'  on some more-useful ARM-hardware =).
<enyc> anyway I have 16 build chroots doing stuff at the moment.... hehehe...
<superm1> yeah, that lines up with what i heard about pi too.  so how do you add a build dep for gl-es-2.0 library if available but not fail if it's not is the question
<enyc> indeed...
<superm1> maybe explicitly do something with opengl to turn on in debian/rules if we detect building on ubuntu trusty or later and explicitly turn off otherwise
<enyc> I've decided my best line of action is to try to show first, what *can* work  when building on trusty-armhf  for  bananapi+hummingboard_i2ex ...     and also (try) to say what happens if it compiles with opengl-on-arm but not opengl-es-on-arm  ...
<enyc> and then i'll be ready to comment on that front
<enyc> okies
<enyc> I was going to try the  Xen PCI Passthrough  hack  for various reasons =)... and run a wheezy-i386 VM  as a mythbackend  (partly, testing my packages / init scripts ...)  with PCI card / USB card  'passed through' to virtual machine =)
<enyc> on my xen on wheezy box
<enyc> anyway
<enyc> How much disk space do I need for a MythBackend machine root FS, mysql, tmp files, etc...   If the Actual video files are on a separate SATA-disk ??
<superm1> hmm
<superm1> figure about 2gb-3gb should be a safe amount
<enyc> I have limited raid1 storage etc. virtual machine
<enyc> i'm running VMs on debian wheezy on a  trusty   Dual PIII  440BX  type box =))
<superm1> tgm4883: rhpot1991 either of you got your backends handy?
<enyc> but for DVB-T 'recording to disk'  it should be fine =)
<superm1> maybe you can see how much it's taking up with X and stuff in the picture
<enyc> no  commercial flagging / transcoding =)
<enyc> superm1: what about RAM usage tho ?
<superm1> and then figure take off a few hundred megs to round down from X not being there in this scenario
<enyc> I have 1024MB (motherboard max'ed out =)) ) across my VMs hehehe ...
<superm1> mythbackend uses most when it's commflagging
<superm1> 1024 MB?  I'd hope more than that :)
<superm1> just for backend you'd probably be w/ 1.5GB
<enyc> yes, if I want to run a  mythbackend that does NOT  commflag or transcode ... just  DVB-T "record bits to disk, play over network, serve mysql...." ?
<superm1> w/ mysql
<enyc> how on earth would the database be that big ??
<enyc> thumbnails in BLOBs ??
<superm1> mm probably smaller then
<superm1> start out with 512 and see how things work
<superm1> but i believe that w/ mysql running ram usage will go up
<enyc> how big is your dump of  mythconverg  database for example?
<enyc> mysql will cache a lot in ram etc etc...
<enyc> (not forgetting, I'm talking backend-ONLY, no frontend) ...
<superm1> true
<superm1> your database will start out a few megs, and go up to about 100-150 over time
<enyc> thankyou all helpful
<enyc> next question ;-) --
<enyc> if arm builds ultimately get sorted out,  what do you need in order to get  'regular' trusty-armhf builds  happening?
<superm1> Either Canonical has to give us to armhf PPA builders
<superm1> or need to have a builder somewhere that can run the builds
<superm1> *give us access to armhf PPA builders i mean
<enyc> can that be an 'extra user account with fakeroot on some random armhf machine somewhere' ??
<enyc> I (might) be able to get one etc
<superm1> yeah, we could probably do that, just need to sort out publishing the builds somewhere then too
<tgm4883> superm1: yes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-14
<koffel1> what does this mean?  MythSocket(93401e8:-1): WriteStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket.
<rhpot1991> superm1: still need backend stuff?
<superm1> rhpot1991: no don't worry about it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-17
<Seeker`> 47 drake of the north wind runs this evening...still no mount
<qwebirc53441> Hello...  This is Bryan...
<qwebirc53441> (Bryan) < Is anyone here?
<qwebirc53441> I have a small question about MythBubtu
<enyc> One thing that wasn't obvious to me with the 'new' mythbuntu  was where/how  the mythtv-backend database-password  gets configured...
<enyc> or where i read it from to set another frontend to talk to it, etc.
<tgm4883> enyc: red it from /etc/MythTV/config.xml
<tgm4883> That should be all lower case
<Hydr0p0nX> should i still be using mythutil --scanvideos to import dvd rips to my library ?
<enyc> tgm4883: yah eventually found that =)  seems that previous versinosed used to put it in separate next files rather than xml, but nawyay
<enyc> tgm4883: im guessing that file is used by both the frontend and backend locally to ogin to tdatabase
<enyc> tgm4883: but to actually cange the password involves talking to mysql admin etc...
<enyc> OK... Next Problem =)   MythBuntu 14.04.1  new install new partition etc.  -- I can get sound over nvidia HDMI by using MythFrontend setup fine.  -but-  I can't seem to get any other (vlc, chromium+flashplugin, ...)  sound going via HDMI.  I change the ALSA-sink default (new line with hw:1,7 or something like that on it) in  something like  /etc/pulse/default.pa  [exactly the same change as I (thought) worked on the previous 12.04 system] but this doe
<enyc> Maybe I had to change something else 'as well' e.g. someting in desktop alsa utils of some form, hmm....
<enyc> maybe there is some per-user graphical setting in some setting application for sound output....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-12
<qwebirc96684> Hi everyone
<qwebirc96684> Is there anyone in here today
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-13
<qwebirc64558> HI is anyone here today?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-15
<qwebirc72150> Hi All, I have the following problem: "ivtv0: Encoder mailbox not found" resulting in; "ivtv0: Failed to initialize on device" everything online I find isn't the solution and the material found is now dated. How do I fix this problem? This problem renders my installation useless, please help.
<qwebirc72150> Am on 16.04LTS
<abongile> Hi All, I have the following problem: "ivtv0: Encoder mailbox not found" resulting in; "ivtv0: Failed to initialize on device" everything online I find isn't the solution and the material found is now dated. How do I fix this problem? This problem renders my installation useless, please help. Am on Mythbuntu 16.04LTS fresh install.
<abongile> May I add; I've also installed ivtv-utils incl. v4l - no success! Problem persist and this is the third re-install, please help.
<qwebirc29687> Any idea where to find a fix for the "Enable MySQL Performance Tweaks"-issue? I am having serious trouble after I enabled it...
<qwebirc94831> any fix on the enable MySQL performance tweaks? Saw a lot of trouble setting up my new Mythbuntu 16.04 and don't want to  do a fresh install
<tgm4883> qwebirc94831:  A fix for it is in progress
<tgm4883> You could manually do it though if you want
<qwebirc28266> I already fixed the mythtv-tweaks.cnf file : table_cache = 128 -> table_open_cache = 128
<qwebirc28266> But what next?
<qwebirc28266> My frontends or mythweb will not connect to backend...
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: well that's a different issue then
<qwebirc28266> oh, how so?
<tgm4883> well performance tweaks don't prevent clients from connecting
<tgm4883> The only bug with the performance tweaks was preventing mysql from starting
<qwebirc28266> have to check my logs, all this happened after enabling the tweaks
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: well there's only really a few things to check here. 1) Are the clients remote to the backend or local.  2) Is MySQL running and listening on the appropriate address (netstat -tulpn). If remote, should be on the private IP address 3) Can you connect from the client machine from the command line with the credentials from your config.xml file
<tgm4883> (mysql -h <host> -u <user -p mythconverg)
<qwebirc28266> 1) one instance is local
<qwebirc28266> 2) tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6543          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -                tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -                tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6544          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<qwebirc28266> 3) yes i can connect
<qwebirc28266> so all seems to be workin in this sense
<qwebirc28266> any ideas?
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: run mythfrontend from the command line and see what config.xml file it's using
<tgm4883> There will be one in the home directory at ~/.mythtv.config.xml that should link back to /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<qwebirc28266> sorry what am i looking for in the text?
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: well you should see a few checks for xonfig.xml
<tgm4883> config.xml*
<qwebirc28266> should I past the output of the terminal?
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: sure
<tgm4883> pastebin it
<qwebirc28266> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059181/
<tgm4883> hmm, interesting
<qwebirc28266> ?
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: do your /etc/mythtv/config.xml and ~/.mythtv/config.xml files match?
<qwebirc28266> lets see.
<tgm4883> actually wait, that's your issue
<tgm4883> or at least, here is one issue
<tgm4883> do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database'
<tgm4883> it should ask you if you are going to have other clients connect, say yes
<tgm4883> remote clients*
<qwebirc28266> thats all it did ask
<tgm4883> perfect
<tgm4883> now restart mysql
<tgm4883> 'sudo service mysql restart
<tgm4883> '
<tgm4883> then do 'netstat -tulpn' again
<qwebirc28266> ok, done
<tgm4883> What i'm seeing is mysql listening on 127.0.0.1 but your frontend is trying to use the private IP
<tgm4883> so is mysql still only listening on 127.0.0.1
<tgm4883> This is what is shouldn't look like "127.0.0.1:6543"
<tgm4883> It should look like "0.0.0.0:6543"
<tgm4883> Or possibly something similiar due to ipv6
<qwebirc28266> still is tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6543          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<tgm4883> hmm
<qwebirc28266> and tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6544          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: are you able to do (from your remote machine) 'mysql -h 192.168.1.100 -u mythtv -p mythconverg'
<qwebirc28266> mysql>
<qwebirc28266> yes i am
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: and 192.168.1.100 is your master backend?
<qwebirc28266> yes
<qwebirc28266> from the master backend fe clien when i try to watch tv it says all my dvb-t cards are busy
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: wait, I thought you said your frontends can't connect to your backend?
<tgm4883> 10:12 AM <qwebirc28266> My frontends or mythweb will not connect to backend...
<tgm4883> You can't get to "Watch TV" if the frontend isn't connecting to the backend
<qwebirc28266> the separate fe wont connect
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: ok, and when you say won't connect. What do you see?
<qwebirc28266> and actually just noticed that the one on the backend dos partially work
<qwebirc28266> sorry for the misinfo!
<qwebirc28266> mythweb gives the heades but shows no content exept:  Error  Unable to connect to the master backend at 192.168.1.100:6543. Is it running?
<qwebirc28266> on the separate fe it open the menues but shows no content
<tgm4883> Ok, are we troubleshooting the frontend that won't connect or mythweb first
<qwebirc28266> the master fe shws menus and old recordings
<qwebirc28266> you decide
<qwebirc28266> since you are kindly helping!
<tgm4883> lets do the other frontend
<qwebirc28266> the separate one?
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc28266> ok
<qwebirc28266> I'm connected via vnc
<qwebirc28266> to the fe.
<qwebirc28266> when i open myth it opens the menus, but says could not connect to mbe
<qwebirc28266> output from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059229/
<tgm4883> Did you run that mysql command from that box that can't connect?
<qwebirc28266> yes i did
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: look at /home/aapo/.mythtv/config.xml, are those credentials correct?
<qwebirc28266> host ip, username and passwd are all correct
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: on your master backend, can you run 'netstat -tulpn | nc termbin.com 9999'
<qwebirc28266> just did a double check and mysq opens from that box just like before
<tgm4883> and give me the link
<qwebirc28266> http://termbin.com/y5rl
<tgm4883> man I do not understand how your mysql command is working with that config
<qwebirc28266> I do not understand how everyting went wrong after "tweaks" and it took some time to show
<qwebirc28266> I would understand if it was compleatly broken...but some of it works
<qwebirc28266> should I just do a reinstall for the fifth time...I really dont want to
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: ok do this. One sec
<qwebirc28266> ok
<tgm4883> 'ls /etc/mysql/conf.d/ /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999'
<qwebirc28266> http://termbin.com/p1tx
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: can you pastebin both mythtv.cnf files?
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: or is one just a symlink to the other
<tgm4883> if so, you can just pastebin one
<qwebirc28266> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059266/
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: is one of those files a symlink to the other?
<qwebirc28266> the latter one is a symlink
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: ok good
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: ok, in that file lets try this, change "bind-address=::" to "bind-address=0.0.0.0"
<tgm4883> then restart mysql
<qwebirc28266> done
<qwebirc28266> frontend is the same after restart
<qwebirc28266> are you out of ideas?
<qwebirc28266> Is it easy to only reinstall mythtv? I would not like to reinstall the whole distro
<qwebirc28266> I've done a lot of work on other servers and setup on this computer.
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: sorry I'm at work so i'm only half paying attention. Can I see the 'netstat -tulpn again'?
<qwebirc28266> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059353/
<tgm4883> qwebirc28266: that legit makes no sense. That is from the master backend where you made that bind-address change and restarted mysql?
<qwebirc28266> yep
<tgm4883> ok, how about you restart the computer then check it again
<qwebirc28266> sure, I will join in a few mins
<qwebirc49029> fe and be_d
<qwebirc49029> front end and master fe are the same, also mythweb...
<qwebirc49029> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059363/
<qwebirc49029> above is the latest netstat -tulpn from the master backend
<qwebirc49029> tgm4883: so no development
<qwebirc49029> I have to go to sleep soon since its work tomorrow. Any ideas?
<qwebirc49029> a reinstall of mythtv is not an issue, I will only lose about and hour of work
<qwebirc49029> whereas a fresh install of mythbuntu 16.04 will take about 6 hours
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: in mythtv-setup, on the first page of the general section, what do you have for the ip addresses?
<qwebirc49029> 1 min
<qwebirc49029> ipv4: 192.168.1.100
<qwebirc49029> ipv6 ::1
<qwebirc49029> ip on the bottom: 192.168.1.100
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: remote frontend still can't connect?
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: what's the output of 'sudo ufw status'
<qwebirc49029> fe is still unable to connect. The output from the masterbackend: Status: inactive
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: this is 16.04?
<qwebirc49029> yep
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: ok, try this from the remove machine
<qwebirc49029> sorry, where do i find this?
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: from the remove machine "mysql -h 192.168.1.100 -u mythtv -Pmythtv mythtvconverg"
<tgm4883> sorry
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: from the remove machine "mysql -h 192.168.1.100 -u mythtv -pmythtv mythtvconverg"
<qwebirc49029> ok im in mysq
<qwebirc49029> I entered the 'from the remove machine'
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: you entered the command just as I had put it?
<tgm4883> The first or second command upper or lower case?
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: can you pastebin the command you ran and the output?
<qwebirc49029> mysql> from the remove machine     ->
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: no, I, stop
<qwebirc49029> ok
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: on your remote frontend, are you logged into the remote frontend now?
<qwebirc49029> now i am
<qwebirc49029> sorry!
<qwebirc49029> from: can't read /var/mail/the
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: ok, open a terminal on that remote machine and run the command  "mysql -h 192.168.1.100 -u mythtv -pmythtv mythtvconverg"
<qwebirc49029> ok im in mysq on the frontend
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: using that command I gave? ( "mysql -h 192.168.1.100 -u mythtv -pmythtv mythtvconverg" ) ?
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: can you pastebin everything in the terminal ?
<qwebirc49029> I entered "mysql -h 192.168.1.100 -u mythtv -pmythtv mythtvconverg" and then my password
<qwebirc49029> sorry
<qwebirc49029> i ment "mysql -h 192.168.1.100 -u mythtv -p mythconverg"
<qwebirc49029> and then my password
<qwebirc49029> here is the terminal from the remote fe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059439/
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: and this is the box that the frontend can't connect?
<qwebirc49029> yes
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: I legit don't know. My gut says it's an issue with mysql stating it's only listening on 127.0.0.1, but somehow you said you can connect remotely using your credentials from the config.xml file (which shouldn't be possible if it's only listening on localhost). You've checked on the remote machine that your config.xml file has the correct
<tgm4883> credentials, so we know it's not a username/password issue. I've heard faint rumblings about ipv6 causing connectivity issues so you could try disabling that completely.
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: you could also try asking in #mythtv-users where there might be more users that can help
<qwebirc49029> Is there an easy way to just reinstall myhtbackend from scrach without reinstalling the whole distro?
<qwebirc49029> thanks for your effort!
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall mythtv-backend'
<qwebirc49029> this goes also for the mythbuntu control center setusp?
<qwebirc49029> ok. i meant how do i start without any settings and db's?
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: you'd need to drop the mysql database then reinstall mythtv-database
<qwebirc49029> tgm4883: when i shut down the frontend my backend connection from mythweb and master fe started to work.
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: how did you shut it down?
<qwebirc49029> just from the menu shut down, did not put to sleep
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: did you move your backend to another host or rename your boxes?
<qwebirc49029> I just did a reinstall of the backend box and upgraded the separate fe to 0,28 myth
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: so they've always been the same hostnames?
<qwebirc49029> yep...so I guess this is the problem
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: well that shouldn't be. Does it break again if you startup your other frontend?
<qwebirc49029> no for the last 30 mins. the fe is really lagging
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: the remote frontend is?
<qwebirc49029> yes the remote fe
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: what's the output of 'dpkg -l | grep myth'
<qwebirc49029> for the remote fe
<qwebirc49029> ?
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc49029> I'll reboot it now
<qwebirc49029> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23059541/
<tgm4883> ok, looks good. It's still lagging?
<qwebirc49029> mythfe on the remote opens up good but will not go to recordings.
<tgm4883> qwebirc49029: you'd need to paste the logs from that box.
<qwebirc49029> frontend and backend logs?
<qwebirc49029> or what
<qwebirc49029> here is the remote frontend log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23059566/
<tgm4883> qeyou've got some malformed packet errors regarding  the database
<tgm4883> I'd ask in #mythtv-users
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-16
<abongile> Hi All, I requested support yesterday, could somebody please help!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-18
<abongile> Also: modprobe: FATAL: Module ivtv* not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-34-generic
<abongile> yet find; ./lib/modules/4.4.0-34-generic/kernel/drivers/media/pci/ivtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-19
<abongile_> Is anybody getting any help here _ are there perhaps rules I am not aware of?
<abongile_> Have just read: /* find mailboxes and ping firmware */
<abongile_> 	itv->enc_mbox.mbox = ivtv_search_mailbox(itv->enc_mem, IVTV_ENCODER_SIZE);
<abongile_> 	if (itv->enc_mbox.mbox == NULL)
<abongile_> 		IVTV_ERR("Encoder mailbox not found\n"), which is clearly anticipated by the software. So how does one fix this and not have ==NULL?
<abongile_> Is anybody there?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-20
<qwebirc50945> Is it possible to install only the frontend package from the mythbuntu ppa? From what I can tell only the entire mythtv package is available.
<tgm4883> qwebirc50945: yes
<qwebirc50945> Is there some trick to it? I need to install 0.27 frontend on Ubuntu 16.04. I added the PPA but installing mythtv-frontend installs the binaries from the main Ubuntu repos.
<qwebirc50945> When I run: apt-cache madison mythtv-frontend
<qwebirc50945> I see
<qwebirc50945> mythtv-frontend | 2:0.28.0+fixes.20160413.15cf421-0ubuntu2 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/multiverse amd64 Packages
<qwebirc50945> No 0.27 option available
<qwebirc50945> I've double checked my apt sources and the Mythbuntu 0.27 PPA is definitely active
<tgm4883> qwebirc50945: there aren't any 0.27 packages for 16.04
<qwebirc50945> So installing from source is my only option? I have a 0.27 backend so I can't use the frontend package distributed in 16.04.
<tgm4883> qwebirc50945: yea, or you could upgrade your backend
<qwebirc50945> tgm4883: ok, thanks.
<qwebirc50945> Building 0.27 from source. Is there a configuration flag to build only frontend? I tried --disable-backend but it still says it's going to build the backend.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-08-20
<dmfrey> tgm4883: just rebuilt my backend and a few frontends. used xubuntu with the mythbuntu ppa. does mcc setup vnc correctly on xubuntu 16.04? It doesn't seem to be working for me
<dmfrey> also, in the mythbuntu distro, what needed to be done to keep the screen from going to sleep when turned off?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: probably just turning off screensaver and power options
<tgm4883> Idk about vnc, it worked at one point
